# ICB2.0: Test des Konzepts - Geht die Theorie in der Praxis auf?



## nuts (10. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem wir hier nicht nur gefühlt tausende Kommentare und Argumente ausgetauscht haben, war die Spannung zu Recht groß: Wie gefällt uns das, was wir da entwickelt haben, wenn wir es das erste Mal ausprobieren? Bei Lagerung, Hinterbau und Geometrie waren die Diskussionen so gründlich geführt worden, dass eine Antwort auf dem Trail endlich fällig war. Übrigens: Einen interessanten Blick auf unser Funktionsmuster gibt es in der aktuellen World of MTB, seit 2.10.14 am Kiosk.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0: Test des Konzepts - Geht die Theorie in der Praxis auf?*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## shield (10. Oktober 2014)

alles super abe rder einzige gedanke der mir jetzt stehen bleibt: 
"warum lädt das IBC nur fahrer ein die (fast) alle gleich groß sind?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Oktober 2014)

Total cool! Muss ein super lästiges Wochenende gewesen sein! 

Zählt die innenverlegte Bremsleitung zu den Punkten die noch verbessert gehören? Das ist doch super lästig....

@shield
Weil es vermutlich einfacher ist, wenn man die Bikes durchtauschen möchte.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

Burschen und (falls vorhanden) Damen,
meine Truppe für morgen ist abgesprungen, wer möchte darf morgen ICB2.0 testen!
- 4 Bikes, vier Fahrer, wenn ihr einen Kumpel habt, mit dem ihr problemlos tauschen könnt ,gerne.
- Start 14 Uhr, je nach Truppe und Moral 1,5-4Stunden Morast fräsen
- Startpunkt 32549 Bad Oeynhausen, mehr per PN
- first come, first serve Anmeldung bitte per PN
- Pedale mitbringen
- es wird nur Rad gefahren, keine Specials!
- bringt bitte eigene Pedalen mit
Gruß, Basti


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann´s nur empfehlen !

@nuts 

Übrigens, was im Video nicht so raus kam:
Wir wunderten uns vorne ständig, ob hinten jemand gestorben sei, da Basti, der meist hinten fuhr, doch einen - sagen wir mal - lauten Fahrstil pflegt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Burschen und (falls vorhanden) Damen,
> meine Truppe für morgen ist abgesprungen, wer möchte darf morgen ICB2.0 testen!
> - 4 Bikes, vier Fahrer, wenn ihr einen Kumpel habt, mit dem ihr problemlos tauschen könnt ,gerne.
> - Start 14 Uhr, je nach Truppe und Moral 1,5-4Stunden Morast fräsen
> ...


Größenbeschränkung wie in Finale auch?


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Größenbeschränkung wie in Finale auch?


2xm, 2xl


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kann´s nur empfehlen !
> 
> @nuts
> 
> ...


ey, das war ich nicht alleine;-)


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2014)

sieht doch gut aus ... !

@basti ... kann man die Funktionsmuster auch außerhalb dieser Testtage mal zur Probe fahren?


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> sieht doch gut aus ... !
> 
> @basti ... kann man die Funktionsmuster auch außerhalb dieser Testtage mal zur Probe fahren?


Du doch immer, aber ich habe heute alles was 26" hat aus meinem Keller verbannt;-)
Schreib mir einfach eine PN!


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

für morgen sind alle Bikes vergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuelex (10. Oktober 2014)

BTW: Die Groessenverteilung Maenner+Frauen ist nicht ganz richtig. Die beiden Einzelkurven muessen gefaltet werden.


----------



## Thiel (10. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es schon Erfahrung bzg Reifenfreiheit ?


----------



## geq (10. Oktober 2014)

Schade zu spät gesehen, wollte morgen eh ne runde fahren, aber vielleicht gibt es ja nochmal eine Möglichkeit?!


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. Oktober 2014)

40% der Lebenszeit auf dem Mtb - zum Mittagessen ist aber trotzdem abgestiegen, oder?


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2014)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> 40% der Lebenszeit auf dem Mtb - zum Mittagessen ist aber trotzdem abgestiegen, oder?


aber nur in Italien, in Deutschland fährt er weiter


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich noch einen Bericht zu den Sram Teilen die man auf den Fotos sieht (1x11, Roam30 )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich noch einen Bericht zu den Sram Teilen die man auf den Fotos sieht (1x11, Roam30 )?


die Berichte zu dn Teilen kommen in der jeweiligen Komponentendiskussion. Dann sind die Eindrücke immer frisch, solltet ihr Fragen zu einzelnen Komponenten haben, adressiert diese Fragen doch an die User, die mit in Finale waren.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> für morgen sind alle Bikes vergeben!


Hätte zeitlich bei mir eh leider nicht gut gepasst. Hast du die Bikes noch länger am Standort BO? Dann komme ich irgendwann mal mit @Rafterman86 vorbei...


----------



## drobbel (11. Oktober 2014)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Gebrauchsmustern, Proberahmen, ... Landen die irgendwann auf dem Müll?
Ihr könntet die ja verlosen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Oktober 2014)

drobbel schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Gebrauchsmustern, Proberahmen, ... Landen die irgendwann auf dem Müll?
> Ihr könntet die ja verlosen


ohne es genau zu wissen - ich gehe stark davon aus dass die die Firma nicht verlassen. Allein aus Haftungs- und Versicherungsgründen...


----------



## UncleCharles (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann garnicht sagen, was es ist, aber diese Dämpferanlenkung tut mir in den Augen weh.


----------



## cycophilipp (11. Oktober 2014)

dann setz ne Brille auf


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2014)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht sagen, was es ist, aber diese Dämpferanlenkung tut mir in den Augen weh.



Nimm eine Spalt....oder Doppelspalt, löse sie in Wasser auf, zieh dir davon was in eine Pipette und treufel es ins Auge....und schau dir die Anlenkung dann nochmal an, vielleicht hilfts ja  

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Hätte zeitlich bei mir eh leider nicht gut gepasst. Hast du die Bikes noch länger am Standort BO? Dann komme ich irgendwann mal mit @Rafterman86 vorbei...


 Klar, Bikes bleiben am Wiehen!


----------



## PamA2013 (11. Oktober 2014)

@supurb-bicycles da kann sich dann wohl jemand auf einen tester ansturm gefasst machen!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

was ich bedenklich finde: wenn alle tester schon die bikes in größe M mit 150 mm gabeln (also ca 0,5° grad flacherem lw) nervös fanden, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie unruhig sich dann die bikes in S fahren werden. zumal ursprünglich eig 140er gabeln angedacht waren. wie flach wollt ihr den lenkwinkel denn machen, damit kleine rahmen sich ähnlich anfühlen wie L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> was ich bedenklich finde: wenn alle tester schon die bikes in größe M mit 150 mm gabeln (also ca 0,5° grad flacherem lw) nervös fanden, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie unruhig sich dann die bikes in S fahren werden. zumal ursprünglich eig 140er gabeln angedacht waren. wie flach wollt ihr den lenkwinkel denn machen, damit kleine rahmen sich ähnlich anfühlen wie L?



Des isch ein Missverständnis. Die längeren Gabeln haben nicht zu einem flacheren LW geführt, weil ja im gleichen Zug Steuersätze mit Zero Stack (keine Einbauhöhe) verbaut wurden. Die Geometrie entspricht somit 140 mm + External Cup, so wie hier diskutiert und abgestimmt.

Mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel werden wir dennoch mal spielen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

ok mag sein. doch das entkräftet meine befürchtung nicht. kleinere, sprich kürzere rahmen fahren sich weniger laufruhig, besonders in rauhem gelände. nach einhelliger testermeinung L ist laufruhiger als M, bei gleichem lenkwinkel. also wird S wohl noch unruhiger zu fahren sein. was mich zurückbringt zu meiner frage: was gedenkt ihr zu tun, den Lw flacher gestalten? für einen solches exemplar würde ich mich selbstlos als testpilot zur verfügung stellen. ;-)


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ok mag sein. doch das entkräftet meine befürchtung nicht. kleinere, sprich kürzere rahmen fahren sich weniger laufruhig, besonders in rauhem gelände. nach einhelliger testermeinung L ist laufruhiger als M, bei gleichem lenkwinkel. also wird S wohl noch unruhiger zu fahren sein. was mich zurückbringt zu meiner frage: was gedenkt ihr zu tun, den Lw flacher gestalten? für einen solches exemplar würde ich mich selbstlos als testpilot zur verfügung stellen. ;-)



du darfst aber nicht vergessen dass die Rahmengröße auch mit der körpergröße zusammenhängt.

wenn du kleiner bist, brauchst du auch eine kleinere rahmengröße. dein körperschwerpunkt sinkt und die geometrischen verhältnisse passen dann wieder. mit 1,65 fährt sich eben für dich ein S rahmen genauso "laufruhig" (oder sagen wir zumindest ähnlich) wie ein L rahmen bei 1,85

ruhig blut also - das passt dann schon, wenn du dir hernach einfach die richtige Rahmengröße für deine Körpergröße auswählst


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Nebenbei ist es nicht das erste Rad das Alutech baut und bis jetzt beschwert sich keiner das man in deren Rädern nicht drin sitzt oder das sie irgendwie komisch sind.


----------



## geq (11. Oktober 2014)

@Kassenwart, Bommelmaster hat das meiste gesagt;
deiner Meinung nach wäre aber jedes Rad in S unruhig, irgendwie macht das ja keinen Sinn. Ist doch klar, dass Körpergröße mit Rahmengröße in einem direkten Zusammenhang steht.
Ich denke, dass wenn man wirklich den Rest ordentlich durchzieht, es ein wirklich tolles Rad werden könnte, hoffentlich auch später die option auf 29.


----------



## PamA2013 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs ja gesagt, flacherer Lenkwinkel, aber keiner wollte auf mich hören, selbst schuld


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> @Kassenwart, Bommelmaster hat das meiste gesagt;
> deiner Meinung nach wäre aber jedes Rad in S unruhig, irgendwie macht das ja keinen Sinn. Ist doch klar, dass Körpergröße mit Rahmengröße in einem direkten Zusammenhang steht.
> Ich denke, dass wenn man wirklich den Rest ordentlich durchzieht, es ein wirklich tolles Rad werden könnte, hoffentlich auch später die option auf 29.



rahmengröße hat mit körpergröße zu tun?? welch bahnbrechende erkenntnis! oh mann, erzählt mir mal was neues. ich bin gezwungen, seit 20 jahren kleine rahmen zu fahren und nicht wenige davon fuhren u fahren sich bergab unruhig, wg des kurzen radstandes. ich habe mir mit längeren (und absenkbaren) gabeln beholfen, habe auf größere rahmen kurze vorbauten montiert od hatte mehrere bikes von gary fisher mit genesis geometry, falls der eine od andere das noch kennt. ich weiß, wovon ich rede. das ist keine meinung, sondern meine gesammelte erfahrung: alles mit radstand unter 1080 mm wird flatterig, wenn es ans eingemachte geht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ich weiß, wovon ich rede. das ist keine meinung, sondern meine gesammelte erfahrung: alles mit radstand unter 1080 mm wird flatterig, wenn es ans eingemachte geht.


Einmachringe halten auch Radstände unter 1080mm durchaus dicht.....


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> alles mit radstand unter 1080 mm wird flatterig, wenn es ans eingemachte geht.


Dann ist ja gut, dass XS einen Radstand von 1091mm und S einen Radstand von 1116mm haben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

in der tat? wo finde ich die geo-tabelle? ich hoffe nur, der reach in diesen beiden größen ist auch den körperproportionen angepasst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

Merkste was.......?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

ja durchaus: dein zweiter sinnfreier beitrag in 30 min.
vielleicht gehst du besser fußball schauen.


----------



## puderluder1 (11. Oktober 2014)

Geometrie:


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ja durchaus: dein zweiter sinnfreier beitrag in 30 min.
> vielleicht gehst du besser fußball schauen.


schau doch einfach in den Thread mit der geo Entwicklung, schließlich haben wir und ihr uns echt mühe gegeben, besonders die kleinen Fahrer zu berücksichtigen. Wie, warum und weshalb steht alles im Thema!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Oktober 2014)

@puderluder1: danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (11. Oktober 2014)

@Kassenwart merkst du wirklich nichts?
Vielleicht wäre ein freundlicherer ton angemessen!
Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen mit einem grad flacheren lw hätte man einen leicht längeren radstand, so schaut das ganze echt gut aus!


----------



## sassrigais (12. Oktober 2014)

ich finde den usertest große klasse, da zur (gut gelungenen) theorie jetzt die praxis ebenso breitgefächert das ihre leisten darf.
meinem eindruck nach entwickelt sich das projekt in der praxis, jetzt wieder etwas mehr in richtung abfahrt, oder vielleicht auch nur mehr in richtung allround, es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass man auf einer trailrakete kein endurorennen gewinnen kann...

an die beteiligten user: hattet ihr den eindruck, dass durch die gesteigerte abfahrtsperformance das verspielte handling etwas gelitten hat, oder kann man eher von einem plus am gesamtpaket sprechen?
da ihr euch alle eine eher längere und flachere geometrie gewünscht habt, könnte es aber auch durchaus sein, dass ihr einfach die "falschen" testfahrer ward und sonst nur downhillbolliden heizt.
ich fände es jedenfalls bereichernd, wenn ihr noch ein paar persönliche eindrücke posten könntet. ich bin sehr neugierig.

aus dem video lässt sich erahnen, dass das rad ordentlich popp mitbringt, das weckt vorfreude.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich verweise einfach nochmal auf meinen relativ ausführlichen Fahreindruck.

Ich denke, dass ich da ganz gut beschreibe, wie sich das Bike fährt.


----------



## SatanClaus (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich war gestern mit auf der Runde. War eine tolle Möglichkeit zu sehen, wie das Rad geworden ist. Danke Basti!
Mein Eindruck ist, dass es sich kompakt und agil anfühlt. Ich bin kein spezialisierter Abfahrer und finde die Geo sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Oktober 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> meinem eindruck nach entwickelt sich das projekt in der praxis, jetzt wieder etwas mehr in richtung abfahrt, oder vielleicht auch nur mehr in richtung allround, es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass man auf einer trailrakete kein endurorennen gewinnen kann...
> 
> an die beteiligten user: hattet ihr den eindruck, dass durch die gesteigerte abfahrtsperformance das verspielte handling etwas gelitten hat, oder kann man eher von einem plus am gesamtpaket sprechen?
> da ihr euch alle eine eher längere und flachere geometrie gewünscht habt, könnte es aber auch durchaus sein, dass ihr einfach die "falschen" testfahrer ward und sonst nur downhillbolliden heizt.
> ich fände es jedenfalls bereichernd, wenn ihr noch ein paar persönliche eindrücke posten könntet. ich bin sehr neugierig.




also es stimmt natürlich, dass ein gewisser Fokus auf Bergab gelegt ist.

Ich habe momentan das Gefühl, es wird von ein paar Usern hier alles sehr linear betrachtet.

Also z.b. langes Rad = Bergab tauglich = Bergauf untauglich.

oder  flacherer Lenkwinkel = Bergab tauglich = Bergauf untauglich.

Das stimmt ja nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man mit einem (sinnvoll gewählten) etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel die Bergaufqualitäten einschränkt. Genauso ist es auch nicht der Fall, dass man mit einem längeren Rad die Bergaufqualität einschränkt. Hier im Gegenteil, ein etwas längeres Rad ist VIIIIEL angenehmer Bergauf zu fahren. Bessere Kraftübertragung, bessere entspantere Sitzposition uvm.

Für mich ist die Frage: Welchen Lenkwinkel werden Räder in 5 Jahren haben. Was ist der "Endzustand". Es geht hier ja um ein Bike, mit dem man unkomplziert Spass haben kann. Leichtfüßig, spritzig, aber auch bergab "souverän". Hier gilt es, eine Geometrie mit Überzeugenden Allround Eigenschaften zu haben. Es soll nicht der Fokus auf "Bergauf" liegen. Der Fokus soll auf "wie kann ich das insgesamt beste stimmige Packet machen, das so stimmmg ist, dass es in ein paar Jahren immer noch aktuell ist"

Das erreicht man, wenn man die Geometrieentwicklung über die Jahre ansieht, sicher NICHT mit einem kurzen, steilen Rad.


Man braucht sich da auch nur bissl bei "den großen" orientieren. Specialized zum Beispiel. Seit Jahren, genau gesagt seit dem SX Trail Bike ist der Lenkwinkel dort bei 66,5° - das hat schon auch seinen Grund. Blöd sind die ja nicht. Die hätten ihr "Do it All Bike" auch mit 68er Lenkwinkel bauen können. Tun sie aber nicht! Es gibt sehr viele Bikes, die früher 68er Lenkwinkel hatten und über die Jahre dann etwas flacher wurden.

Was will ich damit sagen?
Nur weil ein Lenkwinkel 1° flacher als 67 Grad werden soll(bei 160er Gabel, wer 140 einbaut, hat seine 67° sowieso) und das Rad länger werden soll, heißt das nicht, dass das Bike bergauf deshalb nicht mehr gut fahrbar ist - ich weiß nicht woher dieser Glaube stammt. Die Sitzposition ist dann doch immer noch die gleiche. 

Der Fokus ist, auch nach dem Testen, immer noch bei einem Bike, mit dem man auf dem Trail(bergauf und bergab) maximal Spass haben kann - daran hat sich von vorne bis hinten nichts geändert!


----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist, was in der Serienausstattung geliefert wird. Ein tauglicher Steuersatz + kürzere Gabel (wenn der Winkel allgemein flacher wird als abgestimmt) und man ist auch nochmal 500€+ extra los. Da bringts nichts hier jetzt zu sagen, man kann dies und dies machen. Der Steuersatz und Einbauhöhe sollten so gewählt werden, daß das abgestimme Ergebnis Serie ist, 1° flacher/steiler ist das was extra bezahlt werden sollte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2014)

Japp, lang und flach, richtig dimensioniert, bringt auch bergauf ne Menge. Ich fahr mit dem ICB 1.0 mit 170er Lyrik ohne Absenkung Rampen hoch ohne dass das Vorderrad abhebt, wo viele mit klassischen" AMs schon an der Absenkung rumfummeln. Hab ich bei dem Bike noch nie vermisst. Und das ist wirklich lang.

@hnx:
der Versuch hat einstimmig, über alle Fahrer, mit unterschiedlichen Fahrtechnischen Ausprägungen, ergeben dass das Bike, entgegen der Abstimmung, mit einem Grad flacher noch besser wäre. Diese praktisch ermittelte Verbesserung soll jetzt nicht umgesetzt werden damit die in der Theorie abgestimmten Werte beibehalten werden? Warum? Ich verstehe es nicht!


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Für die Pike gibt´s andere Airshafts zum traveln, kosten unglaubliche 30€, die Mattoc kann man auch problemlos traveln. Unglaubliche Mehrkosten...


----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Für die Pike gibt´s andere Airshafts zum traveln, kosten unglaubliche 30€, die Mattoc kann man auch problemlos traveln. Unglaubliche Mehrkosten...


Du kannst es, ich kann es und wahrscheinlich auch 75% aller hier Anwesenden, aber die Mehrheit aller MTBler scheitert schon beim Versuch die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen. Im besten Fall bleiben dann noch 30€ fürs Ersatzteil, 100€ für den Umbau und 50€ für den Steuersatz, ca. 7% des Budgets.


----------



## PamA2013 (12. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Du kannst es, ich kann es und wahrscheinlich auch 75% aller hier Anwesenden, aber die Mehrheit aller MTBler scheitert schon beim Versuch die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen. Im besten Fall bleiben dann noch 30€ fürs Ersatzteil, 100€ für den Umbau und 50€ für den Steuersatz, ca. 7% des Budgets.



Ich verstehe nicht, warum wir deswegen den Winkel nicht 1° Flacher machen dürfen? Die Leute die halt zu blöd sind ihre Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen, die wissen in den meisten Fällen eh nicht was sie gerne am Bike hätten. außerdem kurbeln die dann schön die Wirtschaft an und unterstützen den Einzelhandel. In erster Linie interessiert ja wohl mal was die Leute im Forum wollen und halt dann noch was bei den Tests so rumkommt und wenn die ergeben lenkwinkel Flacher, dann müssen wir uns wohl hier in ermangelung eigener tests einfach mal auf die kompetenz der Tester verlassen, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Du kannst es, ich kann es und wahrscheinlich auch 75% aller hier Anwesenden, aber die Mehrheit aller MTBler scheitert schon beim Versuch die Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen. Im besten Fall bleiben dann noch 30€ fürs Ersatzteil, 100€ für den Umbau und 50€ für den Steuersatz, ca. 7% des Budgets.



Diese Leute merken idR auch den Unterschied von 1° LW nicht. Und können auch nicht ihre Federelemente abstimmen.


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Leute die gestern Probegefahren sind, zu dem Bike sagen !


----------



## sassrigais (12. Oktober 2014)

@BommelMaster du sprichst mir aus der seele, es war auch wirklich keine kritik an meiner anmerkung, sondern ich hatte bis dato den selben eindruck, dass in der theorie mehrfach nach standartsätzen geurteilt wurde.

auch ich bin gespannt auf fahreindrücke von gestern.


----------



## sassrigais (12. Oktober 2014)

@plumpswurm ich hatte den bericht leider nicht gesehen gehabt.

 toll finde ich: 
Ich hab die ganze Zeit gewusst, dass der Federweg so qualitativ gut sein kann, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr so viel braucht um Spass zu haben. 

danke


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2014)

Sind die tester das ding denn mit flacherem lw gefahren?

Wenn nicht, können sie ja auch nicht wissen obs mit nem grad flacher besser ist. Man kanns halt nur vermuten...

Man muss halt auch differenziern und nicht von "besser" oder "schlechter" reden.

Es wird wahrscheinlich mit dem flachereren lw in vollgaspassagen sicherer liegen. Dafuer wirds wohl kippliger bei sehr langsamer geschwindigkeit und es wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz so quirlig fahrn. Flacher lw hat eben auswirkungen in beide richtungen....obs besser oder schlechter wir liegt im auge des betrachters....

Zudem ist finale doch eher enduro revier? Als trail revier? Da das bike ja kein enduro werden soll, so muss es ja auch nicht im krassen enduro gelände glänzen...?

Vertseh auch net warum jetzt ne hand voll testfahrer allein entscheiden sollen, dass der abgestimmte? LW nun geändert werden soll....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sind die tester das ding denn mit flacherem lw gefahren?
> 
> Wenn nicht, können sie ja auch nicht wissen obs mit nem grad flacher besser ist. Man kanns halt nur vermuten...
> 
> ...


Wie sollen wir es denn sonst entscheiden, außer nach Aussage der Testfahrer?


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2014)

Wurde denn nicht abgestimmt? (Hab das ding hier nicht wirklich verfolgt)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wurde denn nicht abgestimmt? (Hab das ding hier nicht wirklich verfolgt)


Ja, die Geometrie wurde natürlich hier abgestimmt. Aber das ist doch so lange nichts als graue Theorie bis es mal jemand testet. Und wenn dann jeder, der es bisher in den Fingern hatte, sagt geil, aber ein Tuck mehr Laufruhe wäre noch besser, soll man das dann ignorieren weil ja anders abgestimmt wurde?
Ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen wieso hier so wehement gegen diese leichte Anpassung gewettert wird. Dazu macht man doch einen Fahrversuch, um die Therorie in die Praxis zu überführen und ggf. Anpassungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Oktober 2014)

Leute wir reden von 66* Lenkwinkel, das ist weit entfernt von "Enduro" und zu kippelig. Auf der anderen Seite fördert und fordert dieses eine Grad besonders den aktiven Fahrer, gibt ihm mehr Spielraum und ein besser kontrlierbares Vorderrad. Besonders das Einlenken war ein Kritikpunkt von schnellen Fahrer, auch im flachen Gelände. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das Verhalten an Steilstufen, hier hilft es Fahrern jeder Könnensstufe, wenn ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel die Kräfte günstiger in die Gabel leitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, die leute von der Runde von gestern sollten auch nochmal ausführlich Feedback geben. Und alle die das bike sonst so gefahren sind.


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal:
Dem einen wird der flachere LW taugen, dem anderen sicher nicht. Auch in der praxis

Ich kann den ärger desjenigen bereits jetzt nachvollziehn der sich über den flacheren LW aufregt, weil er wegen ner numerischen minorität entgegen ner abstimmung geändert wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Dem einen wird der flachere LW taugen, dem anderen sicher nicht. Auch in der praxis
> 
> Ich kann den ärger desjenigen bereits jetzt nachvollziehn der sich über den flacheren LW aufregt, weil er wegen ner numerischen minorität entgegen ner abstimmung geändert wird.


ich würde wetten, dass niemand merken würde wenn der Winkel ein Grad flacher wäre. Allerdings haben mittlerweile von 15 Testern 15 gesagt, dass er zu steil ist...


----------



## culoduro (12. Oktober 2014)

66 Grad ist durchaus "Enduro".  Das neue GT Sanction wie auch Orbea Rallon liegen bei 66 Grad mit 650b Laufrädern.  
Ich bin gerade in meinen alten Revier in Colorado.  Da läuft mit dem jetzigen bike mit 65 Grad Lenkwinkel in anspruchsvollen trail Passagen bergauf deutlich weniger als mit dem trailbike mit 68 Grad.  Federweg und Fitness sind gleich.
Es ist wirklich eine Frage des Reviers.  In den Alpen bin ich über den flachen Lenkwinkel froh,  weil es meist eh auf Forststrasse oder Asphalt bergauf geht.


----------



## trailterror (12. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, dass niemand merken würde wenn der Winkel ein Grad flacher wäre. Allerdings haben mittlerweile von 15 Testern 15 gesagt, dass er zu steil ist...



Klar, euren testfahrern fällts auf, dem rest der welt nicht


----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2014)

Haben diese 15 denn auch das Rad mit geändertem Winkel getestet? Sonst ist es nur eine Vermutung die aus dem Verhalten alter Räder abgeleitet wurde und wenig aussagekräftig.

Außerdem, niemanden fällt das Grad weniger auf nur euren Testern das Grad mehr?  Haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht haben sich die Taiwanesen auch nur .... schon ... wieder ... am Steuerrohr verschweißt...


----------



## kasimir2 (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

Kompromiss: Der gewählte Lenkwinkel bleibt und dafür fliegt die Option für den Umwerfer raus, der ja eigentlich abgewählt wurde ;-)

Aber ernsthaft, wollen wir den flachen Winkel nicht wenigstens mal probieren?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## PamA2013 (12. Oktober 2014)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Kompromiss: Der gewählte Lenkwinkel bleibt und dafür fliegt die Option für den Umwerfer raus, der ja eigentlich abgewählt wurde ;-)
> 
> ...



Guter einwand, wenn wir stur auf den Wahlergebnissen verharren wollen, finde ich auch dass der Umwerfer rausfliegen sollte


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sich die Taiwanesen auch nur .... schon ... wieder ... am Steuerrohr verschweißt...



Dass der Jü sich verschweißt halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> 66 Grad ist durchaus "Enduro".  Das neue GT Sanction wie auch Orbea Rallon liegen bei 66 Grad mit 650b Laufrädern.
> Ich bin gerade in meinen alten Revier in Colorado.  Da läuft mit dem jetzigen bike mit 65 Grad Lenkwinkel in anspruchsvollen trail Passagen bergauf deutlich weniger als mit dem trailbike mit 68 Grad.  Federweg und Fitness sind gleich.
> Es ist wirklich eine Frage des Reviers.  In den Alpen bin ich über den flachen Lenkwinkel froh,  weil es meist eh auf Forststrasse oder Asphalt bergauf geht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. Oktober 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> 66 Grad ist durchaus "Enduro".  Das neue GT Sanction wie auch Orbea Rallon liegen bei 66 Grad mit 650b Laufrädern.


Sind beides 160mm Bikes. Bei gleichem sag wie das Hügeleisen tauchen die tiefer ein. Dadurch ist der dynamische Lenkwinkel ganz anders.


----------



## BrandX (12. Oktober 2014)

Es geht doch nicht um den 1 Grad Lenkwinkel,sondern eher um die Produktpalette von Alutech.Das ICB liest sich doch wie ein leicht am
Heck kastriertes Teibun und damit viel zu ähnlich.Die Vorgabe war daher max 130mm Federweg, um die Palette nach unten abzurunden.
Zitat Alutech:


> Wie bereits erwähnt sollen aber dennoch die aktuellen Alutech Bikes weiter im Sortiment bleiben und nicht kannibalisiert werden. Deshalb heißt unsere Vorgabe: *Ein schnelles, spaßiges Trailbike soll es werden.*
> Unser gemeinsames Projekt wird sich deshalb bei *maximal 130 mm* Federweg einpendeln.


Hier spielen also gewisse Sachzwänge eine Rolle und ich bin mal gespannt,wie Alutech darauf reagiert.Für uns User ist die ganze Sache
doch ganz einfach.Wem das Konzept nicht gefällt,kauft eben bei der Konkurrenz oder fährt seinen aktuellen Bock weiter.Das Risiko liegt
jedoch ganz bei Alutech.Und das selbst ein ICB ein Flop werden kann,wissen wir ja bereits aus Teil 1 der Geschichte.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dass der Jü sich verschweißt halte ich für ein Gerücht


Ich meinte die schon in Taiwan vorbestellten, mit der Anspielung auf das ICB1  mi chiamo Scherzkeks


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um den 1 Grad Lenkwinkel,sondern eher um die Produktpalette von Alutech.Das ICB liest sich doch wie ein leicht am
> Heck kastriertes Teibun und damit viel zu ähnlich.Die Vorgabe war daher max 130mm Federweg, um die Palette nach unten abzurunden.
> Zitat Alutech:
> 
> ...


??? wieder zu viel Akte X geschaut? Was haben die subjektiven Fahreindrücke und eine darauf folgende Geo Diskussion mit der Alutech Modellpolitik zu tun? Du hast recht, es geht nicht um den Lenkwinkel, sondern um ein rundes Fahrverhalten und damit haben alle Alutechs etwas gemeinsam.


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Und das selbst ein ICB ein Flop werden kann,wissen wir ja bereits aus Teil 1 der Geschichte.



Das lag aber an Carver und der FXXL Gruppe, nicht am Kaufwillen der User!

@supurb-bicycles:
Lass den Vogel, er ist eingestiegen, nachdem die Geodiskussion durch war und hat erstmal den Eingelenker schlecht gemacht, weil man damit ja keine gescheiten Hinterbauten bauen kann  und wollte erstmal nen Viergelenker durchdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ??? wieder zu viel Akte X geschaut? Was haben die subjektiven Fahreindrücke und eine darauf folgende Geo Diskussion mit der Alutech Modellpolitik zu tun? Du hast recht, es geht nicht um den Lenkwinkel, sondern um ein rundes Fahrverhalten und damit haben alle Alutechs etwas gemeinsam.



Warum seid ihr euch sicher, daß ein ein Grad flacheren Winkel dem Rad gut tun würde, merkt man ja nicht, laut deiner Aussage ?!


----------



## BrandX (12. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ??? wieder zu viel Akte X geschaut? Was haben die subjektiven Fahreindrücke und eine darauf folgende Geo Diskussion mit der Alutech Modellpolitik zu tun? Du hast recht, es geht nicht um den Lenkwinkel, sondern um ein rundes Fahrverhalten und damit haben alle Alutechs etwas gemeinsam.


Was hat das ganze denn mit Akte X zu tun?Wird ja immer besser hier.Ich habe lediglich die anfänglichen Vorgaben von Alutech zitiert.Das
wurde festgelegt,noch bevor es zu irgendeiner Abstimmung kam.Dazu wurden sogar noch extra 2 Videos mit ähnlichen Bikes hinzugefügt.
Und jetzt kommst du und erzählst,dass das alles nichts miteinander zu tun hat?Muss man nicht verstehen.Ist doch nicht meine Erfindung,
das man es so machen wollte.
@Kharne
Leuten,die sich irgendetwas zusammendichten,gebe ich keine Antwort mehr.Ist mir einfach zu albern.Ich habe selbst einen nicht abgestützten Eingelenker und wollte niemals einen Viergelenker durchboxen.Soviel zum Thema Wahrheitsgehalt.Und wenn dir eine freie Meinungsäußerung
nicht passt,weil die sich nicht mit deiner Meinung deckt,bist du für mich nicht diskussionswürdig.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

AkteX ist wohl als misslungene Anspielung auf BrandX zu verstehen


----------



## veraono (13. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ...wollte niemals einen Viergelenker durchboxen.Soviel zum Thema Wahrheitsgehalt.Und wenn dir eine freie Meinungsäußerung
> nicht passt,weil die sich nicht mit deiner Meinung deckt,bist du für mich nicht diskussionswürdig


 Naja, vielleicht nicht gerade durchboxen, aber nachdem wochenlang an einem Konzept getüftelt und darüber abgestimmt wurde, ist es halt für manchen etwas befremdlich , wenn da einer immer wieder Bilder von irgendwelchen bikes postet , die vermeindlich besser funktionieren sollen... aber leider gar nix mit dem Stand des Projektes zu tun haben. Genauso finde ich es für das Projekt ziemlich zweitrangig, wie es sich in die Produktpalette einreiht, solange es aufgrund einer Änderungen besser funzt und der Hersteller mitgehen kann ist doch alles bestens. Und immer wieder das ICB1 als Flop-Pate heranzuziehen, zeigt nur , dass du nicht viel Ahnung von den Ursachen des floppens haben kannst. Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint ,  aber ich finde deine Art hier Ideen anzubringen teilweise etwas ungeschickt ausgeführt.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ... aber leider gar nix mit dem Stand des Projektes zu tun haben


Man muss mit Kritik rechnen, wenn man sich immer mehr von dem entfernt, was beim Start des Projekts als Limit genannt wurde und speziell, wenn dann auch noch Videos von mindestens einem Bike unter 130mm Federweg als "genauso wollen wir's" gezeigt werden.
In dem Sinne hat - übertrieben gesprochen - das IBC2.0 nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Projekt zu tun.


----------



## veraono (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Man muss mit Kritik rechnen, wenn man sich immer mehr von dem entfernt, was beim Start des Projekts als Limit genannt wurde und speziell, wenn dann auch noch Videos von mindestens einem Bike unter 130mm Federweg als "genauso wollen wir's" gezeigt werden.
> In dem Sinne hat - übertrieben gesprochen - das IBC2.0 nicht mehr viel mit dem ursprünglichen Projekt zu tun.


Also ich kann zum Einen noch nicht erkennen wo wir uns von irgendwelchen “Limits“ entfernen (falls du den Gabelfederweg meinst, der wurde ja schon von vornherein von vielen über 140 gewünscht), zum Anderen bezog sich das von Dir zitierte auf was ganz Anderes.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir mal die Geotabelle von einem Blur TRc an und dann vom IBC2.0, da werden bestimmt mehr Unterschiede als der Federweg auffallen, zumal 130+mm Federweg seitens des Herstellers als "zu nah an unseren Produkten" auch abgelehnt wurden.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sind die tester das ding denn mit flacherem lw gefahren?
> 
> Wenn nicht, können sie ja auch nicht wissen obs mit nem grad flacher besser ist. Man kanns halt nur vermuten...
> 
> ...





trailterror schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Dem einen wird der flachere LW taugen, dem anderen sicher nicht. Auch in der praxis



Also, wie auch in den beiden Vorgänger-threads mehrfach geschrieben: Die Trails, welche wir in Finale gefahren sind, dürften ziemlich genau dem entsprechen was viele von uns auch daheim fahren. Ja, in Finale gibt´s auch verdammt heftige, steinige Trails, bei denen ein Enduro von Vorteil ist, aber die sind wir mit Absicht nicht gefahren. Das war sogar ein Mitgrund, weshalb nach dem ersten Tag der Guide ausgetauscht wurde. Nachdem der uns nur steinige, harte Trails bergabfahren lassen wollte, haben nuts und die Sram Jungs uns selbst andere Trails klar gemacht. Darunter auch ein Teil der 24h-CC-Rennstrecke, auf der wir einige Runden gemacht haben.
Am 2. Tag hatten wir echt coolen Guide, der noch ein paar sehr flowige Trails parat hatte, darunter auch welche, die nicht überall verzeichnet sind. Die Steckenauswahl war dem Bike sehr angemessen.

Der Lenkwinkel: Es ging gar nicht umbedingt darum, dass das Bike in schnellen Passagen ruhig liegt. Am meisten "Verbesserungspotential" empfand ich in Kurven bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit. Man "überfährt" das Bike einfach zu leicht beim Einlenken. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Man lenkt ein und das Bike untersteuert. Aber nicht weil zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet und der Reifen kein Grip hat, sondern weil man tendenziell zu viel Gewicht plötzlich vorne drauf bekommt und man das Gefühl hat, dass das Vorderrad zu weit hinten liegt und man es überfährt (Dabei rede ich wohlgemerkt nicht von steilem Gelände). Wenn sich das Rad beim Einlenken "weiter vorne abstützen würde" wäre das Problem behoben. Daher der Wunsch nach flacherem Lenkwinkel.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre, dass sich das Bike bergab weniger an Hindernissen "aufhängt" und so besser über Hindernisse hinweg rollt. Das gäbe mehr Sicherheit.

Das Bike fährt sich wirklich ausgesprochen wendig und es hat jede Menge pop. Nicht vergleichbar mit Enduro bikes. Daran würde das Grad am Lenkwinkel auch nichts ändern. Von abkippend kann man bei 66° wirklich noch lange nicht reden. Ich würde sagen 1 Grad flacher passt. Ich habe selber schon an meinen Bikes mit Verstellungen oder auch den unterschiedlichen Cups des Angleset gespielt. Ein halbes Grad merkt man tatsächlich kaum. Ein Grad bemerkt man und es wäre bestimmt auch hier so, dass man einen positiven Effekt spürt. Mehr würde ich aber auch nicht machen, um das bike eben nicht zu träge zu machen und die Befürchtungen mancher hier wahr werden zu lassen.



trailterror schrieb:


> Klar, euren testfahrern fällts auf, dem rest der welt nicht



Ich verstehe manche Kritik nicht. Von den 15 Leuten die "Testfahrer" waren, sind 9 oder 10 normale User hier aus dem Forum gewesen mit sicherlich sehr unterschiedlichem Hintergrund. Das war schon in Finale so. Vom "klassischen" alpinen Tourenbiker bis zum früheren DH-Racer war da alles vertreten. Radfahren konnten die Jungs alle.
Und auch die anderen, die das Bike in den Händen hatten sind keine übertriebenen Pro-fahrer, sondern Leute, die was von Bikes verstehen und vielleicht das eine oder andere Rad mehr fahren, als der Normalbiker. Wenn sich alles wirklich unterschiedlichen Leute das gleiche Wünschen (was echt selten ist), dann frage ich mich, weshalb man das nicht auch mal glauben kann und so hartnäckig an Theorien festhält.
Oder weshalb man nicht einfach die Möglichkeit nutzt und es selbst probiert.


----------



## veraono (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Geotabelle von einem Blur TRc an und dann vom IBC2.0, da werden bestimmt mehr Unterschiede als der Federweg auffallen, zumal 130+mm Federweg seitens des Herstellers als "zu nah an unseren Produkten" auch abgelehnt wurden.


Zeig mir mal das Zitat wo steht “wir kopieren ein BlurTRc“ , wir sind am Heck bei genau 130mm und an der Front scheinen sich die Bedenken des Herstellers hinsichtlich Überschneidungen sehr in Grenzen zu halten, warum sollte _ich_ dann Bedenken haben?
Kann verstehen wenn jemandem das Rad , aufgrund anderer persönlicher Vorlieben im aktuellen Stand nicht zusagt, aber das Projekt an sich entwickelt sich doch sehr positiv und ich verstehe nicht ganz, von entäuschten Versprechungen zu sprechen, die nie gemacht wurden. Es gibt ja noch kein Kaufzwang und wer ein BlurTRc will muss sich ein Blur kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn sich alles wirklich unterschiedlichen Leute das gleiche Wünschen (was echt selten ist), dann frage ich mich, weshalb man das nicht auch mal glauben kann und so hartnäckig an Theorien festhält.
> Oder weshalb man nicht einfach die Möglichkeit nutzt und es selbst probiert.


1° Winkel fällt doch keinem auf, da sehe ich kein Bedarf zur Änderung.



veraono schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal das Zitat wo steht “wir kopieren ein BlurTRc“ , wir sind am Heck bei genau 130mm und an der Front scheinen sich die Bedenken des Herstellers hinsichtlich Überschneidungen sehr in Grenzen zu halten, warum sollte _ich_ dann Bedenken haben?
> Kann verstehen wenn jemandem das Rad , aufgrund anderer persönlicher Vorlieben im aktuellen Stand nicht zusagt, aber das Projekt an sich entwickelt sich doch sehr positiv und ich verstehe nicht ganz, von entäuschten Versprechungen zu sprechen, die nie gemacht wurden. Es gibt ja noch kein Kaufzwang und wer ein BlurTRc will muss sich ein Blur kaufen.


Wenn man mir ein Video von einem Rad zeigt und sagt so solls werden, dann erwarte ich auch ähnliche Geo und und nicht was anderes. IBC 2.0 ist eh uninteressant für mich, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Rad sehr zufrieden bin und das Neue schon in der Mache ist.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Geotabelle von einem Blur TRc an und dann vom IBC2.0, da werden bestimmt mehr Unterschiede als der Federweg auffallen, zumal 130+mm Federweg seitens des Herstellers als "zu nah an unseren Produkten" auch abgelehnt wurden.


Das Santa Cruz liegt sicherlich am ganz anderen Ende der Trailbikes. Es ist aber auch für einen anderen Markt gemacht. Schaut mal die Trails an auf und für die das Bike entwickelt ist. Die fahren und testen ihre Räder vor allem auf ihren kalifornischen Trails, die weit weniger mit unseren heimischen Mittelgebirgstrails oder gar alpinen Wegen zu tun haben, als diese mit den Trails die wir in Finale gefahren sind.
Wer in Kalifornien schon auf bike-trails unterwegs war, wird wahrscheinlich bestätigen, dass die doch sehr flowig und glatt sind. Etwas was es bei uns nur sehr selten gibt.
Die Santa-bikes fallen daher seit Jahren mit außergewöhnlich steilen Geos auf. Erst mit dem neuen Nomad ist Santa Cruz seit langem davon mal abgewichen und hat eine "allroundtauglicher" Geo geschaffen (hier natürlich für ein Enduro, nicht für ein Trailbike, völlig klar).
Manche Bikefirmen fahren ihre eigenen Konzepte mit der Geo. Bei Santa ist dies sicher genauso wie bei Speci, beide fallen mit eigenen Geos etwas aus der Masse heraus. Das mag Vorteile haben, kann aber auch Nachteile haben. Man darf solche Einzelwerte aber sicher nicht als allgemeingültiges Optimum sehen.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> 1° Winkel fällt doch keinem auf, da sehe ich kein Bedarf zur Änderung.
> 
> 
> Wenn man mir ein Video von einem Rad zeigt und sagt so solls werden, dann erwarte ich auch ähnliche Geo und und nicht was anderes. IBC 2.0 ist eh uninteressant für mich, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Rad sehr zufrieden bin und das Neue schon in der Mache ist.


Natürlich merkt man das im direkten Vergleich. Und darum geht´s doch. Es jetzt zu optimieren. Wenn der Käufer hinterher nichts besonderes feststellt, außer dass das bike sich gut fährt, dann ist das Ziel ja erreicht.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

> Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen.





> _Das ist einer unserer Hometrails: Steil, schnell, aber nirgendwo mit Bedarf für viel Federweg_


 (Zu sehen ist ein steiler Waldweg, kaum erwähnenswerte Wurzeln, keine Steine, also wie im Blur Video)


> Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, höhere Reserven in punkto Rahmenstabilität bieten und später, in der Ausstattung, einen gelungenen Mix aus Robustheit und Gewicht bieten.



Speziell das letzte Zitat zielt für mich aufs untere Ende der Trailbikes ab (man hätte ja auch sagen können, etwas ala Mini-Enduro) welches sich z.B. über stabilere Rohrsätze definiert und nicht zwangsläufig über flachere Winkel und mehr Federweg.



foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn der Käufer hinterher nichts besonderes feststellt, außer dass das bike dich gut fährt, dann ist das Ziel ja erreicht.


Wie quantifiziert man das? Der Käufer würde auch beim jetztigen Winkel nichts merken, denn das Rad geht schon sehr gut laut den Testern. Im direkten Vergleich würde man die 1° in einer Teildisziplin auch negativ merken. Außerdem ist es im Augenblick ja nur graue Theorie, ist ja keiner gefahren, da kann es genauso zur Überraschung kommen wie bei der Rahmengröße, wo sich sicher viele Tester im Vorfeld verschätzt hatten.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> (Zu sehen ist ein steiler Waldweg, kaum erwähnenswerte Wurzeln, keine Steine, also wie im Blur Video)
> 
> 
> Speziell das letzte Zitat zielt für mich aufs untere Ende der Trailbikes ab (man hätte ja auch sagen können, etwas ala Mini-Enduro) welches sich z.B. über stabilere Rohrsätze definiert und nicht zwangsläufig über flachere Winkel und mehr Federweg.
> ...



Wenn jetzt doch aber jeder (!!!!), der auf dem Rad saß, sagt, dass der Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil ist und sich das bike etwas flacher besser fahren würde, dann stellt das auch der Endkunde fest.
Und vielleicht gibt´s ja Leute, die es ganz gut einschätzen können, wie sich ein Grad Lenkwinkel bemerkbar macht. Das Rad würde sicherlich auch bergauf dadurch nicht schlechter werden.
Ich frage mich nur, weshalb du unbedingt, gegen die Erfahrung am Objekt die jetzt schon viele machen konnten, so felsenfest an etwas festhältst, nur weil es deiner Meinung nach das "Übliche" ist.
Aber @supurb-bicycles : Bitte hat mal eine 140er Gabel mit Angle-set in ein Bike, damit ihr gegechecken könnt, dass es besser ist. (oder der nächste Proto wird flacher). Aber daran hat sicher keiner, der es gefahren ist, ernsthaft Zweifel, denn graue Theorie ist´s ja nicht, sie sind´s ja gefahren und haben "zu steil" bemerkt.

Und übrigens ist die Theorie auch sonst nicht so grau: Das Bike mit Bommelmasters Gabel, die so wie sie da war fast 160mm hatte und dazu noch sehr hoch im Federweg stand (dafür halt aber auch nicht die sensibelste war), ging in die richtige Richtung. Das bike hat sich tatsächlich sehr gut und sicher gefahren. Nachteile habe ich nicht bemerkt.
Die bikes die deutlich mehr im Federweg standen, haben sich auch deutlich schlechter gefahren und die beschriebenen negativen Effekte deutlicher gehabt. Besser bergauf waren sie deswegen aber nicht.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

Es fährt sich besser bergab, habe ich keine Zweifel dran, aber muss das ein Rad welches ein stabileres Trailbike oberhalb des Marathonfullys sein soll wirklich?

Ich halte daran fest, weil die Änderung mMn das Projekt weiter von der ursprünglichen Forderung (siehe 1. Post im Thread "Definition des Konzepts") abbringt. Kann ich so gar nicht verstehen.

Was ist mit den Nachteilen die durch den flacheren Winkel beim Bergauf bzw. im Flachen entstehen, egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Kritikpunkte, welche zu dem Wunsch nach flacherem Winkel geführt haben beziehen sich auch auf fahren im Flachen (wie oben schon beschrieben) nicht nur bergab. Nachteile bergauf? Welche denn? Ich kenne kein Bike bei dem sich eine 66° Lenkwinkel kippelig oder träge fährt. Da müsste man noch flacher gehen. Und wegen knapp 10mm die der Radstand dadurch länger wird, wird das bike auch nicht spürbar unhandlicher.
Also, meiner Ansicht nach (und da bin ich glaube ich nicht allein), würde das bike in der ebene und bergab gewinnen, ohne bergauf wirklich Einschränkungen zu haben.
Ich möchte das bike nicht in irgendeine Richtung schieben, sondern es im großen und ganzen zu verbessern unabhängig von Definitionen.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

Kippeliger, träger. Nicht kippelig oder träg. Ist ja nur eine minimale Änderung und man muss es relativ sehen. 

Nachteile bergauf? Entsteht aus dem Vorteil bergab, Vorlauf der vorderen Achse. Schnelleres Abkippen des Rads beim Lenken, da muss man entgegen arbeiten.

Ich glaube meine Vorstellung nachdem ich die erste Definition gelesen habe hat sich einfach nur vom aktuellen Stand des Projekts entfernt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr mit 65-66Grad, je nach dem was die Taiwanesen zusammen gebruzzelt haben,  und nicht abgesenkter Lyrik bergauf. Da kippelt nix. Mein altes DH-Bike mit 64Grad und ewig langem Radstand, das wurde langsam kippelig. Mein On-One dürfte im SAG irgendwo zwischen 66 und 67 liegen. Das ist ganz weit weg von kippelig und richtig agil.

Ich verstehe die Definition so, dass Alutech ein schnelles Trailbike bauen will. Die Videos sollten den angepeilten Einsatzbereich aufzeigen, nicht "wir wollen so ein Bike bauen wie in dem Video". Und das ist nach allem was ich bisher dazu lesen konnte dabei raus gekommen. 
Und dass sich jemand Sorgen um die Alutech Produktpalette macht die anscheinend nicht mal Alutech selbst hat finde ich schon putzig...


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Kippeliger, träger. Nicht kippelig oder träg




Eben!

Das rad fährt sich jetzt agil. Es wird sich nachher wohl weniger agil fahren.

danke foreigner für die ausführungen aber

Nur werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass die eine seite der medaille aufgebauscht wird, die kehrseite kleingeredet wird...


----------



## Pilatus (13. Oktober 2014)

ich finde es schön, dass Leute die das Rad noch nicht gefahren sind, den Leuten die es gefahren sind einreden wollen, dass sich das Rad mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel besser fährt.
Natürlich gibt es beide Seiten der Medaille. Aber wenn alle Testfahrer sich in diesem Punkt einig sind, ist das für mich gegessen. die kippelige Art wird eben nicht nur durch den Lenkwinkel bestimmt, sondern im Zusammenhang mit den restlichen Parametern. 
und die gesamte Komposition lässt sich eben nur erfahren. Theorie hin oder her...


----------



## Rick7 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch einer derjenigen, die von Anfang an dafür waren, das Rad nicht so sehr in Richtung 
"Enduro" zu drängen. Aber die Argumente des augenblicklichen Federgabel Marktes sprechen eindeutig für 
ne dickere Gabel (mein Optimum wäre da z.B. eine auf 140er pike getrimmte geo).
Was die Geometrie des 1.0 er ICBs (Lenkwinkel, Tiefe der Front) angeht, halte ich diese fast schon für verbastelt,
denke aber dass das bei diesem Projekt hier deutlich besser läuft. Würde da den Testern einfach mal glauben, da die
sich bisher als einzige einen Gesamteindruck des Rades machen konnten. Und wenn man sich das unterschiedliche 
Fahrerfeld mal anschaut spricht die Aussage schon Bände. Obs das spritzige trailbike wird das es laut Lastenheft werden sollte,
ich bin weiterhin sehr gespannt aufs Endergebnis und hoffe ich bekomme das Teil auch irgendwann mal unter meinen Hintern


----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> 1° Winkel fällt doch keinem auf, da sehe ich kein Bedarf zur Änderung.
> 
> 
> Wenn man mir ein Video von einem Rad zeigt und sagt so solls werden, dann erwarte ich auch ähnliche Geo und und nicht was anderes. IBC 2.0 ist eh uninteressant für mich, da ich mit meinem derzeitigen Rad sehr zufrieden bin und das Neue schon in der Mache ist.




Mister, alle Theorie ist grau. Wenn dir erfahrene Radler, die alle das Rad in geeignetem Gelände getestet habe, etwas geschlossen sagen. Akzeptier es doch einfach.

Wer 1 Grad Lenkwinkel Änderung nicht merkt, ist ein absoluter Legasteniker, was sein Körpergefühl angeht. Egal, ob Tyee, Remedy, Scratch oder Carver ICB, bei all diesen Rädern habe ich 1 cm-> 0.5 Grad Lnekwinkel Änderung sehr deutlich gemerkt. Egal ob flache Trails, bergauf, in Stromberg oder Strecken wie Winterberg. 1 Grad war eine andere Welt wie ich das ganze Rad fahren muss.
Ich werde auch nicht weiter mit dir diskutieren, das sind alles unumstößliche Fakten, also nimm es hin.


LEUTE  Wenn der HNX das jetzt nicht hinnehmen will, lasst ihn einfach. Alles, was ich bisher hier sus der Diskussion mit ihm verfolgen konnte, wirkt nur, als ob er einfach diskutieren wollte. Den bekommt ihr mit keinem Argument ruhig.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

Junge Junge, die Aussage mit den "1Grad merkt man nicht" ist NICHT von mir. Hättest du festgestellt, wenn du hier mehr gelesen hättest. Wenn du schon meine Posts durchsuchst, dann wäre dir auch aufgefallen, daß ich der Meinung bin, dass man 1Grad sehr wohl merkt, in positive wie negative Richtung, und das auch schon lange vor der Diskussion hier.

Da müsstest du jemand anderen ans Bein pinkeln. @bansaiman


----------



## trailterror (13. Oktober 2014)

@Pilatus

Ich will keinem einreden, wie es sich besser fährt. Besser ist eh subjektiv...ich äussere lediglich bedenken...
By the way:
Sie sinds doch auch nicht mit -1 gefahren 

Ich fordere einfach ne gewisse transparenz:

Sprich: ändert man x erreicht man y aber auf kosten von z. Ich befürchte man verherrlicht y, über z wird nicht ganz so gern gesprochen, respektiv man redet es sich schön.

Nur mein eindruck


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Pilatus
> 
> Ich will keinem einreden, wie es sich besser fährt. Besser ist eh subjektiv...ich äussere lediglich bedenken...
> By the way:
> ...



Aber es heißt doch nicht wenn man x ändert und y erreicht, dass z in gleichem Maße schlechter werden muss. Und auch hier gilt: Nur Versuch macht klug. Also am besten Angleset in ein L rein (wenn es passt) und eins so lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht wirklich. Wenn ein durchgemischter Testerhaufen einstimmig der Meinung ist, dass das Bike vorne raus einen Tick länger sein sollte (flacherer Lenkwinkel), sagt das doch sehr viel aus. Wenn das jetzt noch ein paar Hanseln mit Winkelsteuersatz verifizieren, sollte doch alles passen! Das ist doch tausend Mal besser, als eine Online Umfrage unter den Usern hier, von denen das Bike keiner kennt...?!


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

ich kann nur sagen: mein altes AM Bike mit 67,5° ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Mein altes Enduo hatte auch 67°, das nachfolgende Enduro hatte 66°. Mein jetziges Superenduro hat entweder 64 oder 65°. Mein AM Hardtail 67 oder 68°. Man merkt den Unterschied zw. 64, 65, 66, 67 und 67,5° sehr deutlich, für ein Trailbike würde ich keinesfalls unter 66° gehen, aber 67° wäre mir auch schon zuviel. zw. 66 und 66,5°, das wäre mein Wunsch-Lenkwinkel für ein Trailbike ohne Umwerfer. Was willste mit ner auffahrtsorientierten Geo in den Alpen? Musste ja wieder runter... Wer lieber bergauffährt, soll sich ne CC-Rennfeile holen, wer richtig Enduro fahren will, ne 160er Kanone...

Die Tester haben das genau richtig entschieden.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen: mein altes AM Bike mit 67,5° ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Mein altes Enduo hatte auch 67°, das nachfolgende Enduro hatte 66°. Mein jetziges Superenduro hat entweder 64 oder 65°. Mein AM Hardtail 67 oder 68°. Man merkt den Unterschied zw. 64, 65, 66, 67 und 67,5° sehr deutlich, für ein Trailbike würde ich keinesfalls unter 66° gehen, aber 67° wäre mir auch schon zuviel. zw. 66 und 66,5°, das wäre mein Wunsch-Lenkwinkel für ein Trailbike ohne Umwerfer. Was willste mit ner auffahrtsorientierten Geo in den Alpen? Musste ja wieder runter... Wer lieber bergauffährt, soll sich ne CC-Rennfeile holen, wer richtig Enduro fahren will, ne 160er Kanone...
> 
> Die Tester haben das genau richtig entschieden.




bin ich froh dass es noch gescheite menschen gibt  Exakt mein Reden!


----------



## veraono (13. Oktober 2014)

Wird Zeit, dass mal ernsthafte Probleme entstehen, sonst wird hier die Leerlaufdrehzahl langsam kritisch. 1 Grad ist mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten was Steuersätze angeht für niemand ein k.o. Kriterium.


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> bin ich froh dass es noch gescheite menschen gibt  Exakt mein Reden!



das ehrt mich, aber dafür braucht es eigentlich keine Gscheitheit, sondern einfach mal alles ausprobiert zu haben und vielen Einsatzbereichen und nicht diese ewige Herumtheoretisiererei. Mit beiden Enduros bin ich von 1500hm Touren bis Bikepark gefahren und daraus resultiert meine Meinung... Den Bock mit 180mm Federweg vo/hi und 65° (es ist ein Canyon Torque FRX) kann man auch noch hochtreten ohne ständig umzufallen, ergo würd ich bei einem Enduro im Stile von Capra/Nomad/Speci Enduro einen 65er Lenkwinkel haben wollen (mitterweile, heutzutage), 66° den Berg runter ist auch schon grenzwertig viel...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Oktober 2014)

Was soll denn das für eine Diskussion sein? Lenkwinkel +/- 1° ist doch jederzeit anpassbar.
Sollte sich die Truppe hier wirklich über Innovationen den Kopf zerbrechen wollen, dann knobelt mal an einem einfach einzubauenden, gut haltbaren Winkelsteuersatz. Wie hoch ist das Mehrgewicht eines geschlitzten Steuerrohrs? 
Ich fahre am AM derzeit 66° und find's geil.

Viel mehr Gedanken würde ich mir über die Ausstattung machen.
Ich sehe wenig Sinn darin, ein 130 mm Bike mit > 13 kg aufzubauen, da ich bei diesem Gewicht auch schon 160 mm haben kann. Darum finde ich die Idee mit der Pike so la la und befürchte, dass die Kiste heillos überbaut werden wird. Da kommen doch sicher 800 g schwere Reifen dran, usw.
Gut, ich würde auch nichts leichteres wählen, aber dann brauche ich doch eigentlich keine 130 mm mehr, sondern könnte eben gleich in Richtung 160 mm gehen.


----------



## veraono (13. Oktober 2014)

@nuts und @Stefan.Stark , bin stark dafür an der Querverstrebung festzuhalten, ich denke da vor Allem an Dauerhaltbarkeit und nicht unbedingt an Steifigkeit (die ja wohl ausreichend wäre)! Auch wenns für den ein oder anderen evtl optisch kleine Kompromisse bedeutet (wobei ich persönlich die Variante mit dem Knick ohnehin etwas dynamischer finde )


----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2014)

Mal nen anderes thema, hat einer der Tester einen umwerfer vermisst?


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Oktober 2014)

Jungs, ruhig bleiben.
Meine Aussage mit dem "1° merkt man nicht" war so gemeint: Wenn wir das Bike 1° flacher machen, wird es keinem, der es nicht vorher in der steilen Version getestet hat, negativ auffallen. Wir befinden uns noch immer in einem sehr humanen Bereich, die negativen Einflüsse werden sicherlich nicht gravierend sein.
Zur Erinnerung: Als wir unser 29er Tofane entwickelt haben, gab es drei Testmuster die sich minimal in Lenkwinkel und Kettenstrebelänge unterschieden. Eines davon war die Kopie einer anderen 29er Enduro Geo, die wir sofort verworfen haben, weil sie uns überhaupt nicht gefiel (Steiler LW, kurze KS). Am Ende haben wir uns für den flachsten LW und einen mittleren Radstand entschieden, der unterschied zu den beiden anderen Varianten lag bei 1° LW (flacher) und 5mm Kettenstrebenlänge (länger). Nicht ein einziger Tester hat die Kombo als träger oder kippeliger bewertet, als das was andere Hertseller machen..
@BrandX : mir geht es einfach wahnsinnig auf die Nerven, dass jedes Mal wenn wir etwas an den abgestimmten Ergebnissen ändern, sofort irgendwer meint, da müsse eine übergeordnete Struktur dahinter stecken. Es gitb für das ICB2.0 keine weiteren Vorgaben, als das was wir im Erföffnungsartikel genannt haben. Wir haben in diesem Artikel auch nicht gesagt, "schaut euch das Video an, dieses Bike wollen wir kopieren". Die genannten Bikes und Videos hatten einzig und allein den Sinn, zu verbildlichen welchen Einsatzzweck wir anstreben wollen und wenn sich dann im Entwicklungsprozess zeigt, dass wir mit anderen Werten unserer Anforderung eher gerecht werden, werden wir das weiterhin hier diskutieren. Am Ende des Tages wollen auch wir von Alutech nur ein geiles Spielzeug und deshalb bringen wir unsere Erfahrung und Meinung ein, diese entspringen aber nicht aus einem Konzept, Planung etc., sondern entstehen im Wald.

So, wer sich ein Bild machen möchte: Mittwoch 16 Uhr, Feierabendrunde, 4x ICB2.0, einmal L, dreimal M. 32549 Bad Oeynhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes thema, hat einer der Tester einen umwerfer vermisst?


 Ja einer, der hätte aber auch mit Umwerfer geschoben;-) (frischer Papa im Hausbauwahnsinn, da war einfach die Luft raus) Er hatte erst das 1x10 Hack und kam gar nicht klar, nach Tausch auf ein X1 Bike sah die Welt schon anders aus!


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes thema, hat einer der Tester einen umwerfer vermisst?


Ich glaube ich kann das zumindest für die Finale-Tester beantworten: Nein.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2014)

dazu ein paar Worte von mir:

ich glaube keiner in Finale hat einen Umwerfer vermisst.

Wobei hier auch die TAtsache eine Rolle gespielt hat, dass wir NICHT 1000-1500 hm raufgekurbelt sind.
Hätten wir das getan, wäre sicher der ein oder andere dankbar gewesen, einen leichteren Gang gehabt zu haben.

Trotzdem muss man sagen, dass die psychologische Wirkung des "leichtesten" Ganges - und hier ist dann auch egal wie leicht er wirklich ist - eine große Rolle spielt.

Ich habe das Gefühl, der Kopf nimmt den leichtesten Gang, den man zur Verfügung hat als "erträglich" an und kommt dann damit klar.

Hätte man einen leichteren Gang, würde man ihn nutzen und diesen als "erträglich" annehmen.

Insofern kommt man mit der 1x10/11 Lösung schon echt sehr weit, und vorallem für die kurzen Runden, die man als mitteleuropäer ja meistens macht, also die kleinen Ründchen mit 1-2-3 h Fahrzeit, ist das locker ausreichend. Erst wenn es halt wirklich hart, steil und ausdaurnd wird, ist eine 2x10 Lösung notwendig.


----------



## PamA2013 (13. Oktober 2014)

Was mich noch ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass durch die bank weg mit 150er gabeln getestet wurde. Eig hatte ich das so verstanden, dass wir auf 140mm gehen mit option auf 150, ist das mit den 150 jetzt die neue richtung?
Ich denke dass das Problem mit dem "wegsacken" vom vorderrad in anliegern mit 150mm auch noch künstlich unterstützt wird und frage mich, warum nicht wenigstens teilweise mit 140er gabeln getestet wurde.


----------



## geq (13. Oktober 2014)

Also ich würde die Variante mit 150 vorne spannender finden, dass durch mehr Fw ein wegsacken ensteht ist eigentl. Quatsch,
außer du hättest die lsc ganz auf, die ist aber bei den meisten Gabeln intern schon ganz gut eingestellt.
Und wo ist da der Unterschied zu 150 mit Option zu 140?


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Was mich noch ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass durch die bank weg mit 150er gabeln getestet wurde. Eig hatte ich das so verstanden, dass wir auf 140mm gehen mit option auf 150, ist das mit den 150 jetzt die neue richtung?
> Ich denke dass das Problem mit dem "wegsacken" vom vorderrad in anliegern mit 150mm auch noch künstlich unterstützt wird und frage mich, warum nicht wenigstens teilweise mit 140er gabeln getestet wurde.


 Die 150er Gabel waren in der Kürze der Zeit leichter zu organisieren. Winkel und EBH blieben gleich, da wir wir einen integrierten Headset verwenden.
Ich hoffe, ich gebe das jetzt richtig wieder: der Wunsch nach einem flacheren LW rührt daher, das der Auflagepunkt des Vorderades bei akiver und Vorderrad orientierter Fahrweise zu dicht "unter" dem Fahrer liegt, sprich, das VR zu viel Druck hat. Wäre dieser Punkt etwas weiter vorne, hätte man mehr Spielraum auf dem Bike, aktuell wird der Fahrer in eine defensive, hecklastige Position gezwungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (13. Oktober 2014)

@PamA2013 

Die Steuersätze mit externer Schale für die 140er Gabeln waren nicht rechtzeitig lieferbar.
Deshalb der Aufbau aller Testräder mit interner Schale/150mm Gabeln.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Was mich noch ein bisschen irritiert, ist dass durch die bank weg mit 150er gabeln getestet wurde. Eig hatte ich das so verstanden, dass wir auf 140mm gehen mit option auf 150, ist das mit den 150 jetzt die neue richtung?
> Ich denke dass das Problem mit dem "wegsacken" vom vorderrad in anliegern mit 150mm auch noch künstlich unterstützt wird und frage mich, warum nicht wenigstens teilweise mit 140er gabeln getestet wurde.


Wir wollten ja 140mm mit außen liegendem Steuersatz (EC). In finale hatten wir 150mm und IC (also innen). Daher hatten die Bikes den gleichen Lenkwinkel. Die meisten haben in Finale ihre Gabeln sehr straff abgestimmt. Das lag an dem persönlichen Geschmack einiger Tester, die teils sicher vorne härter fuhren, als das manch andere Leute machen würden. Daher würde ich das nicht unterschreiben. Die Fox 34, welche von sich aus höher baut als die anderen Gabeln hatten wir mit 140mm Federweg. Obwohl ich auch die recht straff abgestimmt hatte, war es mit der keinen deut besser, als mit anderen Gabeln.
Ich bin die Gabel nur mit maximal 15mm Negativfederweg (zentral auf dem Rad stehend) gefahren und bergab immer im Trail mode (nicht descend) mit 4 Klicks (von 7) in der Druckstufenfeineinstellung. Dafür, dass die Empfehlung von Fox klar war, die Gabel offen zu fahren (descend) also sehr straff. Ich persönlich empfand die Fox 34 aber im descend-mode für einen sprotlichen Fahrer als "unfahrbar". Hab´s probiert und sehr schnell verworfen, als es mich auf den ersten 150m bergab fast 3mal vom Bike abgeworfen hat. Nach dem Einstellen wie oben beschrieben, konnte man damit fahren, wir reden hier aber bei weitem nicht von Pike Niveau. DT und Formular (bestimmt auch Manitou) halte ich ebenfalls für besser. Sensationell war das Ansprechverhalten der 34 (natürlich auch der 36). Bei der 34 hörte danach der positive Eindruck aber auch auf. Da standen die 150er viel schöner im Hub.
Ich kann den Einwand gut nachvollziehen, sehe ihn aber nach meinem Eindruck nicht als praxisrelevant.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> dazu ein paar Worte von mir:
> 
> ich glaube keiner in Finale hat einen Umwerfer vermisst.
> 
> ...



Jein. Nach nun gut einem Jahr auf 1x9! (v 32t/h 28-11t) glaube ich das man Berg hoch kein Problem mit 1x10 oder 1x11 haben wird, bei Verwendung eines 32er oder 30er Kettenblatts. Hin und wieder, gerade wenn es nicht auf Asphalt sondern auf einem Forstweg hoch geht wünsche ich mir dann doch ein größeres Ritzel aufgrund des Rollwiderstands


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2014)

Zu gut Deutsch: Fox liefert die 34 immernoch it einem viel zu laschen Druckstufentune aus?


----------



## nuts (13. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @nuts und @Stefan.Stark , bin stark dafür an der Querverstrebung festzuhalten, ich denke da vor Allem an Dauerhaltbarkeit und nicht unbedingt an Steifigkeit (die ja wohl ausreichend wäre)! Auch wenns für den ein oder anderen evtl optisch kleine Kompromisse bedeutet (wobei ich persönlich die Variante mit dem Knick ohnehin etwas dynamischer finde )



Die Verstrebung wäre auf jeden Fall nett, weil dann auch die Verstrebung links und rechts geschickter belastet wird und leichter ausgelegt werden kann. Ich checke gerade nochmal, ob die Verstrebung mit dem Platz für den Schellenumwerfer nicht auch deutlich weiter oben eingefügt werden kann, weil der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel dadurch ja etwas flacher würde.


----------



## sassrigais (13. Oktober 2014)

meiner meinung macht 140mm oder 150mm bei selber gabel und selber einbauhöhe (ic/ec) wohl keinen spürbaren unterschied. eine 150er mit unseren anforderungen ist aber in naher zukunft wohl einfacher verfügbar.

oder irre ich mich und einschlägige bikezeitschriften haben schon bremseinsackwertsunterschiede von mehreren promillen gemessen?


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2014)

Beschwöre es nicht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja, Eines ist sicher:

Ganz banal, ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Losbrechmoment und Dämpfung.

Eine 140mm Gabel wird was die Federhärte angeht ein wenig härter eingestellt sein als eine 150mm Varianten, damit sie erst bei der gleichen Last durchschlägt. Nämlich "genau" 150/140 - 1= ~7% härter.

D.h. sie wird auch bei gleicher Krafteinwirkung um ~7 % weniger Einfedern. Lineares Arbeiten vorausgesetzt.

Daraus ergibt sich dann bei 50 mm Einsacken mit 150er Gabel ein Einsacken um 46,5 mm mit 140er Gabel.

Ob die 3,5 mm irgend jemand merkt?

Wie wäre es mit einer Sector Coil in 29" und 130mm Federweg.  <duck und weg> Leicht, coil-sensibel, 140 mm - 110 mm travelbar und die toll rollenden großen Reifen. <Öl ins Wasser gieß> Und bestimmt passt auch die RC2DH Dämpfung aus der Lyrik rein. Hihi.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Sector Coil in 29" und 130mm Federweg.  <duck und weg> Leicht, coil-sensibel, 140 mm - 110 mm travelbar und die toll rollenden großen Reifen. <Öl ins Wasser gieß> Und bestimmt passt auch die RC2DH Dämpfung aus der Lyrik rein. Hihi.



die hat zu dünne standrohre, wenn dann ne pike mit 120-130mm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, bei dem winzigen Federweg wird die Steifigkeit bestimmt unter aller Sau sein <Ironie Off>

Das Gejammere wegen des Einsackens wäre halt mit einer Coil-Gabel weg, aber lieber 2mm größere Standrohre und eine Luftgabel. Das bringts! <bestimmt>

Ich werde den Kram mit den Luftgabeln eh nie verstehen. 150g gespart (bei so wenig Federweg) und dafür ein Haufen Nachteile erkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Zu gut Deutsch: Fox liefert die 34 immernoch it einem viel zu laschen Druckstufentune aus?


Für meinen Geschmack ja. Ich würde es aber auch nicht nur aufs Druckstufentune alleine schieben, die Kennlinie tut sicherlich ihr übriges. Nur um es klar zu stellen: Es war eine Talas. Wobei die aktuelle Talas ja von der Kennlinie der Float sehr ähnlich sein soll.
Jedenfalls neigte sie zum Durchsacken, stand recht tief im Hub und hängte sich gerne an Hindernissen auf, was nicht zur Fahrsicherheit beiträgt. Das tiefe im Hub stehen (trotz straffer Abstimmung) in Kombination mit dem supersoften Ansprechverhalten bedingt auch, dass man wenig Rückmeldung bekommt, was da vorne gerade geschieht.
Wäre auch zu gerne mal die 36 gefahren. Die anderen haben die so hoch gelobt, aber da war leider schon die 34 im Bike.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei dem winzigen Federweg wird die Steifigkeit bestimmt unter aller Sau sein <Ironie Off>
> 
> Das Gejammere wegen des Einsackens wäre halt mit einer Coil-Gabel weg, aber lieber 2mm größere Standrohre und eine Luftgabel. Das bringts! <bestimmt>
> 
> Ich werde den Kram mit den Luftgabeln eh nie verstehen. 150g gespart (bei so wenig Federweg) und dafür ein Haufen Nachteile erkauft.



Es gibt durchaus Luftgabeln die einwandfrei hoch im Federweg stehen. Die 36 hat das laut den anderen wunderbar gemacht. Auch die Pike tut das, wenn man sie richtig abstimmt und auch eine DT war da nicht schlecht, ebenso wie die Formular, die ich eher in der highspeed-druckstufe manchmal bischen zu lasch fand und dann bei schnellen Schlägen durchrauschte und dadurch bockig wirkte.
Das Problem mit den durchsackenden Gabeln ist bei vielen Leuten ein Hausgemachtes. Beispiel Pike: Ich würde keine Tokens verbauen und die Gabel straffer abstimmen. Sie arbeitet dann über einen weiten Arbeitsbereich linear.
Viele Leute wollen aber inzwischen sehr progressive Gabeln, die am Anfang butterweich und superkomfortabel sind, aber trotzdem nicht durchschlagen. Das können auch Stahlfedergabeln nicht. Das Ergebnis ist, dass diese tiefer im Hub stehen und bis zu einem gewissen Grad zum durchrauschen neigen und dann plötzlich hart werden.
Also in diesen stark progressiven Kennlinien kann ich keinen Vorteil sehen, außer für "Komfortbiker", die aber auch nicht schnell fahren wollen, oder ganz am anderen Ende, richtig schnelle Racer, die wirklich sehr schnell sind und enorme Belastungen auf die Gabel bringen und trotz harter Abstimmung Progression brauchen.

Und auch zu der 140/150mm Theorie: Da sich die Progression bei vielen Gabeln (Pike, Mattoc, Formula) einstellen lässt, muss das nicht so sein, dass eine 150mm Gabel weicher abgestimmt werden muss, als eine 140mm Gabel. Sie kann sogar straffer, dafür aber linearer abgestimmt werden, dann schlagen sie dennoch "gleich spät" durch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2014)

Schön und sauber Gegenargumentiert @foreigner.  Mehr oder minder 100%ige Zustimmung.

Und ich kann dir nur Recht geben. Leute die Schlabbergabeln wollen kann man nicht helfen wenn sie sich über Durchrauschen beschweren. Und ja, man kann eine 150er Luftgabel "linear" und härter fahren als eine 140er im "Schlabbermode".

Trotz allem finde ich Superschade das es aktuell keine neuen "leichten" Coilgabeln mit aktueller Dämpfung, welche funktioniert, gibt. Vor allem weil ich denke das die Benutzer die das ICB2 so bewegen wie gedacht genau die wären die von so was profitieren würden.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ja. Ich würde es aber auch nicht nur aufs Druckstufentune alleine schieben, die Kennlinie tut sicherlich ihr übriges. Nur um es klar zu stellen: Es war eine Talas. Wobei die aktuelle Talas ja von der Kennlinie der Float sehr ähnlich sein soll.
> Jedenfalls neigte sie zum Durchsacken, stand recht tief im Hub und hängte sich gerne an Hindernissen auf, was nicht zur Fahrsicherheit beiträgt. Das tiefe im Hub stehen (trotz straffer Abstimmung) in Kombination mit dem supersoften Ansprechverhalten bedingt auch, dass man wenig Rückmeldung bekommt, was da vorne gerade geschieht.



Ich denk das neue Talas System soll achsotoll linear sein  Also kann die 34 trotz gelobter Besserung immernoch nix.



foreigner schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Luftgabeln die einwandfrei hoch im Federweg stehen.



Die alte 36 Float hat auch super funktioniert, nachdem man den Airshaft gekürzt hat und so das Restvolumen der Luftkammer massiv erhöht hat...



foreigner schrieb:


> Viele Leute wollen aber inzwischen sehr progressive Gabeln, die am Anfang butterweich und superkomfortabel sind, aber trotzdem nicht durchschlagen. Das können auch Stahlfedergabeln nicht.



Ne Coilforke mit HBO oder offenem Ölbad kann das, ist halt die Frage wie "sinnig" das ist. Hat die 36 Van noch ne HBO?


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich denk das neue Talas System soll achsotoll linear sein  Also kann die 34 trotz gelobter Besserung immernoch nix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt´s überhaupt noch eine 36 Van? Ich meine nur noch bei den dicken 180ern.

Mit der 34 bin ich auch vielleicht sehr streng. Waldbauernbub ist sie auch gefahren, der fand sich glaub ich ok (allerdings auch nicht besonders gut). Mir persönlich hat sie halt so gar nicht getaugt. War für mich mit der Magura halt eher auf den hinteren Plätzen.

Im übrigen gibt´s noch eine Gabel mit Federn. Nur dürfte die fürs Serienbike zu teuer sein:
Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium. Titanfeder, 160mm auf 140 travelbar und eine nettes Dämpfungssystem, 2150g.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2014)

Ne 160er Van gibbet schon länger nicht mehr. Die Zocchi hätte was, dummerweise zahlt man sich an den Titanfedern dumm und dämlich.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Oktober 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ... Trotz allem finde ich Superschade das es aktuell keine neuen "leichten" Coilgabeln mit aktueller Dämpfung, welche funktioniert, gibt. Vor allem weil ich denke das die Benutzer die das ICB2 so bewegen wie gedacht genau die wären die von so was profitieren würden.



was wäre daran jetzt besser?
ICH bräuchte so was nicht ...


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> was wäre daran jetzt besser?
> ICH bräuchte so was nicht ...



Zocchis (mit Ti) funktionieren toll, toller als bisher alle anderen die ich gefahren hab...


----------



## BrandX (13. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jungs, ruhig bleiben.
> Meine Aussage mit dem "1° merkt man nicht" war so gemeint: Wenn wir das Bike 1° flacher machen, wird es keinem, der es nicht vorher in der steilen Version getestet hat, negativ auffallen. Wir befinden uns noch immer in einem sehr humanen Bereich, die negativen Einflüsse werden sicherlich nicht gravierend sein.
> @BrandX : mir geht es einfach wahnsinnig auf die Nerven, dass jedes Mal wenn wir etwas an den abgestimmten Ergebnissen ändern, sofort irgendwer meint, da müsse eine übergeordnete Struktur dahinter stecken. Es gitb für das ICB2.0 keine weiteren Vorgaben, als das was wir im Erföffnungsartikel genannt haben. Wir haben in diesem Artikel auch nicht gesagt, "schaut euch das Video an, dieses Bike wollen wir kopieren". Die genannten Bikes und Videos hatten einzig und allein den Sinn, zu verbildlichen welchen Einsatzzweck wir anstreben wollen und wenn sich dann im Entwicklungsprozess zeigt, dass wir mit anderen Werten unserer Anforderung eher gerecht werden, werden wir das weiterhin hier diskutieren. Am Ende des Tages wollen auch wir von Alutech nur ein geiles Spielzeug und deshalb bringen wir unsere Erfahrung und Meinung ein, diese entspringen aber nicht aus einem Konzept, Planung etc., sondern entstehen im Wald.


So,nun noch einmal in aller Ruhe und damit ist das Thema für mich auch abgehakt.
Es geht hier weder um Verschwörungstheorien noch um vage Vermutungen.
Wenn sich ein Unternehmen einen Federweg von max 130mm ins Pflichtenheft schreibt,um vorhandene Modelle nicht zu kannibalisieren,so
sind das Fakten die logisch nachvollziehbar sind.Untermauert wurde das mit Videos von Bikes,die diese Eigenschaften erfüllen.Und von Trails,
wo manch einer sagen würde,das geht auch noch mit einem HT.Niemand käme jedoch auf die Idee,das die gezeigten Bikes deswegen kopiert
werden sollen,sondern eher um die Vergleichbarkeit der technischen Daten.
Wenn jedoch unter Zeitdruck oder mangels Verfügbarkeit die Testmuster nicht nach den Vorgaben ausgerüstet werden,so erscheint mir das
ein wenig unseriös.Frei nach Franz Beckenbauer "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern".Das bei 20mm mehr Federweg der Wunsch nach einem flacheren Lenkwinkel aufkommt,ist absolut nachvollziehbar und nichts ungewöhnliches.Da gibts an der Testcrew auch
keinerlei Kritik.Die können auch nur das testen,was vorhanden ist.Bei einem reinen 130mm Bike hätte das Ergebnis jedoch auch anders
aussehen können.
Im Sinne der Community freut es mich sogar,das die Vorgaben weiter aufgeweicht wurden und man dadurch mehr Spielraum hat.
Aus Sicht des Unternehmens habe ich jedoch so meine Bedenken.Die gewünschte Geoveränderung des ICB gleicht ziemlich exact der Front
des Teibun.Wenn nun ein interessierter Bikekäufer die Geotabellen vergleicht,so könnte er sich auch folgende Frage stellen.Warum überhaupt
auf das IBC warten,wenn ich das Teibun sofort bekommen kann.Die 20mm mehr am Heck nehme ich dann als zusätzliche Reserve gerne mit.
Und das man auch ein 150mm Heck straff abstimmen kann,so das es sich nach weniger anfühlt,zeigt ja die gerade angefangene Diskussion
über die passende Gabel.Hier kommen wir jedoch wieder in dem Bereich der persönlichen Vorlieben.Der eine mag es halt straff und der andere
möchte mehr Komfort.
Letztendlich wollte ich nur auf den Umstand der Kannibalisierung zwischen den beiden Modellen hinweisen und habe daher mal um eine
offizielle Stellungnahme gebeten,ob das Projekt so weitergeführt wird bzw das ICB noch weit genug vom Teibun entfernt erscheint.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, dass das ICB auch trotz Teibun-ähnlicher Front Alleinstellungsmerkmale hätte.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ....Frei nach Franz Beckenbauer "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern"...


konrad adenauer, nix franzl. auch wenn der menge g'schwatzt hat - der franzl natürlich


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Oktober 2014)

Eine durchaus berechtigte Frage, welche aber uns als Forumsmitglieder in keinster Weise stören sollte/wird. Denn das ist ja allein Alutech´s Problem.

Zur Erklärung für dich. Man hatte die 130mm für den Heckfederweg festgelegt. Seitens des Forums kam dann relativ schnell der Wunsch auf an der Front eine 140mm Gabel zu verbauen, da hier die Auswahl größer ist und die Qualität der Gabeln höher bzw auf dem Stand der Technik sind. In wie weit nun die Verwendung von 150mm Gablen, bei gleicher Einbaulänge einer 140mm Gabel, die Erkenntnisse verschiebt wird man nur sehr schwer herausfinden können und kann bis in alle Ewigkeit ein Streitpunkt bleiben. 

Evtl kann man ja zwei Räder mit gleicher Gabel (einmal 140, einmal 150) aufbauen und versuchen einen Unterschied zu erspüren...


----------



## fuzzball (13. Oktober 2014)

momentan würde ich in der 140mm Klasse eine von 88 optimierte Lefty Hybrid 27,5 Supermax Carbon verbauen...das neue Trigger wäre die Alternative wenn das ICB 2 zu schwer gerät


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> momentan würde ich in der 140mm Klasse eine von 88 optimierte Lefty Hybrid 27,5 Supermax Carbon verbauen...das neue Trigger wäre die Alternative wenn das ICB 2 zu schwer gerät



Das willst Du, die 90% anderen aber nicht... auch wenn sie gut funktioniert, optisch ist die Lefty einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## RedSKull (13. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die hat zu dünne standrohre, wenn dann ne pike mit 120-130mm



Ich mag da ein bisschen oldschool sein, aber sehe bei Gabeln unter 150mm Federweg den Bedarf nach mehr als 32mm Standrohrdurchmesser irgendwie nicht.

Oder liegt das daran, dass alle meine Gabeln 20mm Achsen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Das willst Du, die 90% anderen aber nicht... auch wenn sie gut funktioniert, optisch ist die Lefty einfach Brechreizauslösend auf aller brutalstem Niveau.



Ich habe das mal für dich korrigiert


----------



## PamA2013 (13. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt´s noch eine Gabel mit Federn. Nur dürfte die fürs Serienbike zu teuer sein:
> Marzocchi 350 NCR Titanium. Titanfeder, 160mm auf 140 travelbar und eine nettes Dämpfungssystem, 2150g.



Was wiegt denn eine 140er Pike im vergleich? Oder was so leicht ist in dem Bereich?

Edit: Die Pike in 150mm wiegt 1861g laut SRAM. 300 g, das finde ich schon eine ganze Menge unterschied.



RedSKull schrieb:


> Ich mag da ein bisschen oldschool sein, aber sehe bei Gabeln unter 150mm Federweg den Bedarf nach mehr als 32mm Standrohrdurchmesser irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Oder liegt das daran, dass alle meine Gabeln 20mm Achsen haben?



Naja, das scheint ja so ein bisschen die idee hinter dem Bike zu sein, Stabiler als die üblichen 130er bikes, damit man richtig knallen lassen kann, aber trotzdem bergauf kompatibel. Da macht ja dann eine dicke Gabel genau sinn.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

Eine 32er DT Swiss is z.B. stabiler als jede vergleichbare 32er Gabel anderer Hersteller, dazu noch ein 1A Gewicht. Wäre sicher eine Idee für die teuerste Variante des IBC2.0.


----------



## RedSKull (13. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Naja, das scheint ja so ein bisschen die idee hinter dem Bike zu sein, Stabiler als die üblichen 130er bikes, damit man richtig knallen lassen kann, aber trotzdem bergauf kompatibel. Da macht ja dann eine dicke Gabel genau sinn.



War auch eher eine Frage. Sind die dicken Gabeln wirklich so viel steifer?

Ich hatte leider an allem was kein DH Bike ist noch nichts dickeres als 32mm.
Nur so 32mm Manitou Shermans und Nixons, Marzocchi Z1 und Rockshox Sektor. Aber alles mit 20mm Achsen.

Ich glaube ich muss mal so ein modernes Enduro- oder Trailbike probefahren.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2014)

Lefty supermax +1, obwohl ich nichg glaube das cannondale die gabeln zu oem preisen an alutech verhökert...

die 140mm gabeln wurden doch sogar mal abgestimmt, oder?
und die option 140ec und 150ic find ich super. Dann kann der racer auch ne 130er mit steileren winkel  und tieferem tretlager fahren.oder icke eben ne 130er pike mitic in 29zoll


----------



## codit (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Eine 32er DT Swiss is z.B. stabiler als jede vergleichbare 32er Gabel anderer Hersteller, dazu noch ein 1A Gewicht. Wäre sicher eine Idee für die teuerste Variante des IBC2.0.


Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich hier raushalten. Aber das stabilste Casting bei 32ern mit 150/140mm verbaut Magura. Und die
von den Testern ausgesprochene Kritik an der Thor (äh TS irgendwas) hat sicher eine wichtige Ursache darin, dass eine Magura einfach erst nach ordentlicher Einfahrphase (30 Stunden und mehr) richtig gut funktioniert.


----------



## hannsest316 (13. Oktober 2014)

Zu den Gabeln:
Ich fahre eine 140er Manitou Minute 26" mit 20mm Achse an meinem HT, die wirklich sehr, sehr steif ist. Steifer als z. B. die Revelation. Da die Gabel, genau wie dtswiss, 32er Rohre und eine hinten liegenden Brücke hat, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Steifigkeit für 140mm FW völlig ausreichend ist, auch wenn nur eine 15mm Achse und ein Casting für 27,5" verbaut werden. Ich finde aber ein Mehrgewicht von 250-300g für dickere Rohre trotzdem gerechtfertigt, wenn Preis und Steifigkeit der Gabeln besser sind! Auch Basti war von dem dtswiss Fahrwerk sehr angetan...
[edit]
Die Steifigkeit bei Magura wird vermutlich ebenfalls von der vorne und hinten liegenden Brücke positiv beeinflusst!
[/edit]

Zu den Protypen:
Ich war am Samstag beim Testen dabei, bin allerdings kein ICB 2.0 gefahren. Ich kann aber vom mitfahren auf jeden Fall sagen, dass die Tester begeistert sind und ich bei keinem Bike ein Wippen beim Uphill sehen konnte, obwohl auf Nachfrage die Dämpfer offen waren! Ich bin kurz auf dem Rock Shox und dem Manitou Bike gesessen und hatte auch kein Gefühl vom Wegsacken des HR, wie ich es bei anderen bikes schon im Stand festgestellt habe. Noch deutlich besser können das aber sicher die anderen Tester sagen, die am Samstag dabei waren. Habe leider noch nichts gelesen, oder habe ich das übersehen?

@supurb-bicycles Gibt es nochmal am Wochenende die Gelegenheit das ICB 2.0 in Bad Oeynhausen zu testen?


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Magura hat einfach, unabhängig von der EInfahrsituation, das Problem der Kennlinie aufgrund der fest gewählten und leider auch nicht sehr gut ausgelegten Negativfeder

Da hilft leider auch Einfahren nichts


----------



## codit (13. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Die Magura hat einfach, unabhängig von der EInfahrsituation, das Problem der Kennlinie aufgrund der fest gewählten und leider auch nicht sehr gut ausgelegten Negativfeder
> 
> Da hilft leider auch Einfahren nichts


O.k. akzeptiert, ist dann aber gewichts- und ein wenig stilabhängig.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

DT Swiss hats ja im Prinzip bis MY14 nur an den Einstellmöglichkeiten gemangelt aus meiner Sicht, der mittlere Modus ist so hoffnungslos überdämpft, da kann würde sich sogar ein Fox'ler die Augen reiben und dann noch 30% Absenkung. Ab MY15 gibts ein System ala CTD. Das Gewicht wird um die 1650gr (27,5", 140mm) liegen und damit 200 unter z.B. einer Pike RCT3 SA. Mit 150-200gr sind die Dämpfer auch eine Ansage.
Den Charakter von DT Swiss Federelementen würde ich als "poppig und eher straff linear" beschreiben und passt damit denke ich gut zum Charakter des IBC wie die Tester das Rad beschrieben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. Oktober 2014)

ist es, ja

aber: ich habe für eine freundin von mir auch mal eine magura verbaut, weil sie günstig zu haben war. die wog (und wiegt) glaub ich 60 kg. ist ganze 1,63 die Dame. und da war es gerade so noch ok vo nder kennlinie.

alles was gewichtsmäßig drüber ist, braucht eine vorliebe einer extrem steilen und dann durchhängenden kennlinie.

da sind einige andere federgabeln halt einfach schon um einiges besser.


----------



## codit (13. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ist es, ja
> 
> aber: ich habe für eine freundin von mir auch mal eine magura verbaut, weil sie günstig zu haben war. die wog (und wiegt) glaub ich 60 kg. ist ganze 1,63 die Dame. und da war es gerade so noch ok vo nder kennlinie.
> 
> ...


Mit der steilen Kennlinie hast Du recht, deswegen bleibt die Thor in allen Lagen hoch im Federweg. Zum stolpern finde ich sie ideal. Bei geringem Gewicht (meine Frau hat 55kg) finde ich die Maguras übrigens eher problematisch zum einstellen.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Genau das tut sie eben nicht. Es war die am meisten durchsackende Gabel im Test. Da stand selbst die Fox 34 noch höher im Hub und funktionierte auch sonst besser und steifer war sie auch. Auch die DT wirkte auf mich steifer. Also, die Magura war vom Gefühl her die am wenigsten steife Gabel.
Wie BommelMaster richtig schreibt, hängt die Federkennlinie sehr stark durch.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn eine 140er Pike im vergleich? Oder was so leicht ist in dem Bereich?
> 
> Edit: Die Pike in 150mm wiegt 1861g laut SRAM. 300 g, das finde ich schon eine ganze Menge unterschied.


Hab nicht gesagt, dass ich die gut finde. Nur dass es sie gibt. 
Wäre mir auch viel zu schwer. 
Fürs Serienbike bin ich eh für eine Pike RC, gerne 150mm und dann straff abstimmen.


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Eine 32er DT Swiss is z.B. stabiler als jede vergleichbare 32er Gabel anderer Hersteller, dazu noch ein 1A Gewicht. Wäre sicher eine Idee für die teuerste Variante des IBC2.0.



Stimmt, die DT ist diesbzgl. top. Leider "federt" die im Vgl. zu meiner Lieblings-32er - Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti - so dermaßen mies, dass ich die paar hundert Gramm gern in Kauf nehm und dafür so viel mehr Performance und Ansprechverhalten hab...


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Stimmt, die DT ist diesbzgl. top. Leider "federt" die im Vgl. zu meiner Lieblings-32er - Marzocchi RC3 Ti - so dermaßen mies, dass ich die paar hundert Gramm gern in Kauf nehm und dafür so viel mehr Performance und Ansprechverhalten hab...



Die aktuelle DT geht wirklich richtig gut. Für mich ist sie eigentlich nur sehr geringfügig hinter einer Pike angsiedelt. Dafür ist sie leichter und hat (wenn man noch den passenden Dämpfer nimmt) das wirklich ausgesprochen gut funktionierende 3 Stufen Remote. Also, so übel wär´s nicht, vor allem, wenn man es eher leicht und sportlich will.
Wie gesagt, ansonsten Rock Shox (Leistung, Preis, Gewicht). Da führt eigentlich nicht viel dran vorbei. Jedenfalls nicht die Vernunft.


----------



## hnx (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Stimmt, die DT ist diesbzgl. top. Leider "federt" die im Vgl. zu meiner Lieblings-32er - Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti - so dermaßen mies, dass ich die paar hundert Gramm gern in Kauf nehm und dafür so viel mehr Performance und Ansprechverhalten hab...


Bin die genannte Marzocchi nie gefahren, aber die DT Swiss leidet mehr unter mangelnder Schmierung als zB eine 32er Factory Float, die ich zum Vergleich hatte. 2 Tage nicht auf dem Kopf gestellt und schon hätte man gefühlt 10 PSI ablassen können für gleiches Losbrechmoment.
Bin bisher schon einige 32er gefahren und würde die DT Swiss ziemlich weit vorne einreihen, für Liebhaber plüschiger Fahrwerke ist die sicher nichts. Wie @foreigner schon sagt, wenn man auch den Preis berücksichtigt, dann ist RS der Favorit für das mittlere Budget.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin sogar mit der XMM 140 27,5" im HT recht zufrieden. Die gab es leider nur mit dem SingleShot-Dämpfer. Die Druckstufe könnte noch etwas straffer sein, aber es ist spürbar eine vorhanden. Schade dass man nicht so leicht an Ersatzteile ran kommt und die Spezialwerkzeug erfordern, sonst würde ich wohl mal versuchen die neue Dämpfung da noch rein zu fummeln. Der Service bügelt einen leider nur mir "geht nicht" ab.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> War auch eher eine Frage. Sind die dicken Gabeln wirklich so viel steifer?
> 
> Ich hatte leider an allem was kein DH Bike ist noch nichts dickeres als 32mm.
> Nur so 32mm Manitou Shermans und Nixons, Marzocchi Z1 und Rockshox Sektor. Aber alles mit 20mm Achsen.



Guck mal aufs Gewicht. Meine Fox 32 wog 1950 Gramm mit Achse. Die Sherman, die ich gefahren bin wog 2500 Gramm und war gefühlt 10 mal so steif  Die Pike ist fast so steif. Wiegt aber im Schnitt unter 1850 Gramm. Und diese >600 Gramm machen beim Fahren Welten aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (13. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Genau das tut sie eben nicht. Es war die am meisten durchsackende Gabel im Test. Da stand selbst die Fox 34 noch höher im Hub und funktionierte auch sonst besser und steifer war sie auch. Auch die DT wirkte auf mich steifer. Also, die Magura war vom Gefühl her die am wenigsten steife Gabel.
> Wie BommelMaster richtig schreibt, hängt die Federkennlinie sehr stark durch.


Das überrascht mich jetzt aber wirklich. Ich habe 3 Thors 150 mit 26er Casting aus 2012 und 2013 im Einsatz. Durchsacken tut keine. Im Vergleich zu dem, was ich sonst erfahren habe (Fox Talas 150 2010, Rock Shox Revelation Jahr ?)  stehen die Thors hoch im Federweg und sind auch (deutlich) steifer. Die aktuelle TS8 kenne ich nicht, technisch soll sich aber wohl nicht so viel geändert haben. Zu 27.5er Castings kann ich nichts sagen.

Ich bin jetzt aber mal frech und sage, wenn Euch die Magura durchgesackt ist, dann habt Ihr sie zu weich abgestimmt. Und dazu könnt Ihr nichts, das ist schon vielen passiert (auch mir), denn die M's laufen am Anfang immer sehr zäh. Das softe Ansprechen kommt bei den M`s erst nach deutlicher Einfahrzeit.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Zocchis (mit Ti) funktionieren toll, toller als bisher alle anderen die ich gefahren hab...


Fahre die 55 RC3 Ti. So eine Gabel wäre mir das liebste für ein "Trailbike". Kein Losbrechmoment, sahniges Ansprechverhalten, viel Komfort und Grip..natürlich als 150 mm Version (44 RC3 Ti). Gibt es leider nicht mehr und schon gar nicht für 650B. Wie die neuen Zochis gehen weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Ein Problem waren aber schief sitzende Buchsen in den Castings. Meine 55er war zwei mal bei CS bist es gepasst hat.


----------



## cycophilipp (13. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Bin die genannte Marzocchi nie gefahren, aber die DT Swiss leidet mehr unter mangelnder Schmierung als zB eine 32er Factory Float, die ich zum Vergleich hatte. 2 Tage nicht auf dem Kopf gestellt und schon hätte man gefühlt 10 PSI ablassen können für gleiches Losbrechmoment.
> Bin bisher schon einige 32er gefahren und würde die DT Swiss ziemlich weit vorne einreihen, für Liebhaber plüschiger Fahrwerke ist die sicher nichts. Wie @foreigner schon sagt, wenn man auch den Preis berücksichtigt, dann ist RS der Favorit für das mittlere Budget.



Eben, egal wie geschmiert sie war, sie war lange nicht so sensibel und andererseits so abstimmbar, dass sie entweder nicht an Stufen versoffen ist und gleichzeitig zu ruppig wurde bzw. plüsch aber dann tief im Federweg... egal welche, die Zocchis sind da einfach anders - besser? Für mich jedenfalls. Ne Metallfedergabel ist einfach anders, geschmeidiger, linearer... 

Ich korrigier Dich mal höflich: Losbrechkraft, da dreht sich nix, ist also kein Moment


----------



## Dakeyras (14. Oktober 2014)

@BommelMaster:

Kannst du einen kurzen Vergleich zw ICB 2 und Spitfire v2 ziehen? 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

Also, wenn ich eine Wunschausstattung für das ICB-Komplettrad äußern sollte, dann wäre es schön, wenn man eine relativ komplette Sram-Ausstattung hinbekommt.
Eine 1x11 gehört für mich an das Rad absolut dran. Funktional echt super, kein Umwerfer, dürfte wirklich so gut wie jedem ausreichen, passt ideal zum Bike (auch Antisquat), spart Gewicht, leise klapperfrei und sicher (Kette geht nicht verloren). Daher sollte da schon mal eine Sram X1 rein.
Dazu eine Pike RC (mein Wunsch wären 150mm) und ein Monarch Plus. Ist so schon eins der besten Fahrwerke und Preis-/Leistungsmäßig wohl nicht zu schlagen, dazu einfach im Service, Wartung und Ersatzteilversorgung. Eine Reverb 150mm gehört für mich auch zum Pflichtprogramm. Für mich funktional die beste Stütze und wahrscheinlich auch allem was funktional ansatzweise in die Nähe kommt preislich überlegen.
Bremsen entweder Guide RS oder Magura MT5 (das würde ich rein vom Preis abhängig machen). Beide funktionieren hervorragend und auch besser als und stärker als Shimano, wenn man dafür einmal beim Entlüften ein paar Minuten länger bracht, dann kann ich damit gut leben, denn dafür hab ich die bessere Bremse.
Beim Laufradsatz noch Felgen von mindestens 23mm und dann noch < 1800g.
Ich hoffe, dass so etwas in der Art preislich machbar wäre.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner Das gewicht ist das selbe wie rct3, warum also rc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lars2602 (14. Oktober 2014)

Zur Größenverteilung in Deutschland allgemein: Vermutlich ist es eher so, dass nicht die großen Menschen im Forum mehr mitarbeiten, sondern die Größenverteilung auch altersabhängig ist. Daher müsste man für einen richtigen Vergleich die relevante Alterskohorte aus Deutschland (gesamt) nehmen. Ergebnis: L ist das neue M, weil die Zielgruppe des Rades ja eher 14 - 49 Jahre oder so anspricht. Ja Ja es wird auch den ein oder anderen 51 jährigen Käufer geben ...


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> @foreigner Das gewicht ist das selbe wie rct3, warum also rc?



Die RC hat einen deutlich größeren Bereich der Lowspeed Druckstufe. Bei der RCT3 geht die LSC nur bis zum 1. Klick vom Threshhold (sprich ganz zu entspricht T=1)


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> @foreigner Das gewicht ist das selbe wie rct3, warum also rc?


Geld sparen.
Wenn man mal bei Alutech mit dem Konfigurator spielt, dann macht rc oder rct3 100€ aus.
Das was ich da so aufgeschrieben habe, wird eh preislich eng, daher die rc. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jemals einer  in Finale die 3-stufige Plattformverstellung genutzt hätte. Auch von bekannten, die Pike fahren (selbst bei 160mm) weiß ich, dass sie den Hebel nie anrühren. Ich halte diesen Punkt für einen, an dem man gut Geld sparen kann, ohne Performance-einbußen.


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die RC hat einen deutlich größeren Bereich der Lowspeed Druckstufe. Bei der RCT3 geht die LSC nur bis zum 1. Klick vom Threshhold (sprich ganz zu entspricht T=1)


Das kommt hinzu. Wesentlich größer ist der Bereich wohl nicht, aber etwas größer und genauer einstellbar. So hat es zumindest Sram erklärt, auf meine Frage, wie sich die beiden Gabeln unterscheiden.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich eine Wunschausstattung für das ICB-Komplettrad äußern sollte, ...
> Ich hoffe, dass so etwas in der Art preislich machbar wäre.



damit könnte auch ich gut leben. vermutlich ein ideal im bereich preis-leistung.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

Hm, das wäre für mich zu wenig kompromissloser Leichtbau. Die Teile verbaut man sich ja auf jedes Enduro.

Dämpfer: Etwas ohne Ausgleichsbehälter - richtig leicht eben! Da gibt es durchaus gute Dämpfer und man spart gleich einmal 100g oder sogar mehr.
Schaltung: 1x11 spart Gewicht und ist absolut sinnvoll für so ein Bike. mE führt da kein Weg mehr vorbei.
Gabel: Ja, da braucht man nichts kleineres als eine Pike, Mattoc, oder die 2015er 36er. Die sind so leicht, dass nix dagegen spricht.
Laufräder: Ja, unter 1800g muss auf jeden fall her. Unbedingt tubeless. Ich fahre am 301 im AM Aufbau mittlerweile einen Crest Laufradsatz mit ~1400g (Novatec, Crest, Supercomp). Hält bei meinen 73kg sehr sehr gut! Ich bin von der Linienwahl nicht der Laufradschonendste Fahrer. Super comp Speichen halten mE besser als die ganzen Sapim und kosten wenig und sind sehr leicht.
Naben: Streitthema. da sag ich nix. 
Sattelstütze: Geht halt leider nicht in Form von leicht+hydraulisch. Schade, aber hilft nicht. Also hydraulisch+schwer. Richtig geil wäre etwas Inegriertes, aber da wird man sich nicht drüber trauen.
Reifen: Max 800g pro Reifen. Das ist eh schon fast zu robust für so ein Bike. Für die Basisausstattung würde ich auf einen stink normalen Nobby Nic Double Defense setzen. Etwas dickere Dinger kann man sich dann eh selbst drauf tun. Der geht schon nicht so schlecht und ist seht leicht. Oder ein Mountain King oder oder oder
Lenker+Vorbau: Leicht! Da kann man so viel Sparen! Da sind gleich einmal 100g drin - auch bei nicht so teurem Material!
Sattel: Es gibt unglaublich schweres Klumpat uznd günstige leichte Sättel. Keine komrpomisse.
Bremse: 180mm vorne und hinten reichen mE bis inkl L. Ab XL würde ich vorne eine 200er nehmen. ich bin Shimano Fan, alleine schon weil man kein aufwändiges Werkzeug zum Entlüften braucht und das zeug an jeder Ecke bekommt. Aber wenn andere Bremsen besser sind, wieso nicht!

=> so spart man mit Reifen, Scheiben, Cockpit schon leicht ~300g ohne Mehrkosten und Performanceeinbußen...

Pedale: da will eh jeder etwas Anderes. Also keine oder irgendein günstiges halbwegs brauchbares ~350g Flat Pedal.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Pedale: da will eh jeder etwas Anderes. Also keine oder irgendein günstiges halbwegs brauchbares ~350g Flat Pedal.



Hast jetzt nicht wirklich was neues gesagt.
Pedale würde ich auch nicht dazu geben.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Hast jetzt nicht wirklich was neues gesagt.
> Pedale würde ich auch nicht dazu geben.



haha, das hab ich beim Überfliegen jetzt eigtl. auch gemerkt  Beim Dämpfer denke ich anders. Aber stimmt, der Rest deckt sich.


----------



## help (14. Oktober 2014)

Solange es unter 13kg bleibt, soll es mir so recht sein.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Geld sparen.
> Wenn man mal bei Alutech mit dem Konfigurator spielt, dann macht rc oder rct3 100€ aus.
> Das was ich da so aufgeschrieben habe, wird eh preislich eng, daher die rc. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jemals einer  in Finale die 3-stufige Plattformverstellung genutzt hätte. Auch von bekannten, die Pike fahren (selbst bei 160mm) weiß ich, dass sie den Hebel nie anrühren. Ich halte diesen Punkt für einen, an dem man gut Geld sparen kann, ohne Performance-einbußen.


Hab selber eine Pike RC. Ich pass die Kompression ständig an: für Uphill fast zu, für Downhill fast ganz auf, im Trail je nach Ruppigkeit und Tempo irgendwo dazwischen. Das ist weniger kompliziert als man denken mag - insgesamt hat die Pike nur so um die 10 Rastungen an der LSC - die richtigen findet man eigentlich recht schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

Pedale sind ja eh nicht dabei. Cockpit und Sattel ist in der Prio ganz hinten. Da werden bei dem engen Preisrahmen keine großen Sprünge drin sein. Scheibe hinten klar 180mm passend zur Aufnahme.
Vorne aber auf alle Fälle 200mm Scheiben. Wegen 30g muss ich die Bremsperformance und Standfestigkeit nicht beschneiden, was man mit kleineren Scheiben tut. Nicht jeder wohnt im Flachland und das Bike hat gut Potential um bergab nicht gerade langsam fahren zu müssen.
Beim Dämpfer bin ich auch anderer Meinung. Es ist nicht sehr viel Hub, den wir haben, dieser sollte aber so gut ausfallen, wie möglich. Daher bin ich klar für einen Dämpfer mit AGB.
Den DT, der mir ohne AGB getaugt hat, möchte ich auch nicht am Serienrad haben. Er war zu speziell, braucht auf alle Fälle wieder das Remote und hat anderen Testern deutlich weniger gefallen als mir.
Ich wäre daher klar für Monarch Plus. Es sind nur 100g Mehrgewicht und das an einem Bauteil, das enorm die Performance des Bikes beeinflusst.
Also insgesamt kommen wir vielleicht auf 150g, die es schwerer wäre, wenn man sich an diesen Stellen für mehr Performance anstatt Grammfeilscherei entscheidet. Das Gewicht merkt wirklich kein Mensch. Die Performance schon.
Reifen: Ist eh am leichtesten austauschbar und daher fast am meisten egal. Der neue Nobbi Nic ist aber echt nicht übel und hatte uns zumindest am Hinterad gut getaugt. Ich finde ihn sogar definitiv besser als den Hans Dampf.
So mancher Teilnehmer aus Finale wird eh sagen, dass nichts über Procore geht und ich finde auch, dass das nachrüstbar sein muss. Dafür muss die Felgenbreite passen.


----------



## help (14. Oktober 2014)

Sowas wie die DT Swiss M 1700 Spline two wären nice. Glaube Laufräder & Fahrwerk haben ja oberste Prio bekommen.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin echt gespannt was der neue Nobby gornix kann, der darf gerne drauf 

Wenn DT, dann bitte mindestens ne Nabe mit Ratchet Freilauf!


----------



## help (14. Oktober 2014)

Soviele Systemlaufräder mit breiter Felge werden wohl nicht infrage kommen(zumindest preislich nicht).


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner
Ja, die Argumentation hat ganz klar auch etwas! Das ist einfach eine Glaubensfrage. Ich würde so ein Bike immer als Zweitbike neben einem Enduro/Freerider (wie auch immer man das nennt) fahren wollen und finde, dass die sich dann ruhig stärker unterscheiden dürfen -> also gehe ich hier diesen Kompromiss ein, der für mich keiner wäre. Sonst ginge mir das zu sehr in Richtung Enduro.

Bist du mit modernen (<3 Jahre alt) Bremsen wieder einmal mit 180er Scheibe gefahren? Ich musste das ein Monat lang tun (Adapter für die neue gabel nicht lieferbar) und muss sagen, dass ich selbst beim Gondelfahren am Schöckl (sehr steiles schweres Gelände!) absolut keine Probleme hatte. Auch auf Druck nicht... Ich hätte es mir auch nicht gedacht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die 200er Scheibe vorne in Wahrheit nicht brauche (und ich bin jetzt so arrogant und sage, dass ich durchaus flott usw unterwegs bin. ich habe halt nur 73kg).


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

Haben den nicht alle DT Naben einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf?
Felge soll für Procore 23mm innen haben. Ich denke, dass sich da was findet.

Die Geschichte mit der hohen Prio für Laufräder war auch ein Diskussionsthema was wir in Finale hatten. Die User waren sich - wenn ich mich richtig entsinne - relativ einig, dass das ein bischen problematisch ist. Nicht, dass wir schlechte Laufräder wollten, aber wählt man die richtigen, dann kann man auch mit günstigen Laufräder bekommen, bei denen man kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Sagen wir mal, in der Abstimmung wäre das Fahrwerk durch und gesetzt. Entscheidet man sich jetzt für teure Räder, fällt hinten vielleicht eine Variostütze oder eine 1x11 runter. Also Dinge, die wirklich einen ordentlichen Performanceunterschied machen.

Ich weiß Laufräder sind in der Priorität hoch abgestimmt (allerdings wusste da auch keiner auf kosten von was), aber es kann zumindest unglücklich sein.
Ich denke allerdings, dass es kein großes Problem geben muss, wenn Basti gut informiert, mit welchen Einschränkungen welche Wahl verbunden ist.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir würde das ICB mein Hauptbike werden, das Voltage FR dann nur noch für Bikepark oder wenn ich einfach Bock drauf habe herhalten müssen. Da käme mir der "beefigere" Aufbau sehr gelegen 



foreigner schrieb:


> Haben den nicht alle DT Naben einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf?



Nur die DT350 und 240 haben Ratchet Freiläufe. Und über "OE Mauscheleien"  kriegt man auch probemlos nen LRS mit billigen DT Naben.



foreigner schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit der hohen Prio für Laufräder war auch ein Diskussionsthema was wir in Finale hatten. Die User waren sich - wenn ich mich richtig entsinne - relativ einig, dass das ein bischen problematisch ist. Nicht, dass wir schlechte Laufräder wollten, aber wählt man die richtigen, dann kann man auch mit günstigen Laufräder bekommen, bei denen man kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Sagen wir mal, in der Abstimmung wäre das Fahrwerk durch und gesetzt. Entscheidet man sich jetzt für teure Räder, fällt hinten vielleicht eine Variostütze oder eine 1x11 runter. Also Dinge, die wirklich einen ordentlichen Performanceunterschied machen.


Deswegen gibt es dieses Mal zum Glück! Nur Komplettpakete zur Abstimmung. So wie bei der Geo. Das war zumindest mal die Aussage vom Basti


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Oktober 2014)

Selbst die mittelpreisigen Cube Räder haben DT Zahnscheibenfreiläufe..


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Das "kleinste" Cube Elite für 3 Riesen kam dieses Jahr mit Sperrklinkenfreilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Ja, die Argumentation hat ganz klar auch etwas! Das ist einfach eine Glaubensfrage. Ich würde so ein Bike immer als Zweitbike neben einem Enduro/Freerider (wie auch immer man das nennt) fahren wollen und finde, dass die sich dann ruhig stärker unterscheiden dürfen -> also gehe ich hier diesen Kompromiss ein, der für mich keiner wäre. Sonst ginge mir das zu sehr in Richtung Enduro.
> 
> Bist du mit modernen (<3 Jahre alt) Bremsen wieder einmal mit 180er Scheibe gefahren? Ich musste das ein Monat lang tun (Adapter für die neue gabel nicht lieferbar) und muss sagen, dass ich selbst beim Gondelfahren am Schöckl (sehr steiles schweres Gelände!) absolut keine Probleme hatte. Auch auf Druck nicht... Ich hätte es mir auch nicht gedacht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die 200er Scheibe vorne in Wahrheit nicht brauche (und ich bin jetzt so arrogant und sage, dass ich durchaus flott usw unterwegs bin. ich habe halt nur 73kg).



Also, wenn ich mir das Bike hole, dann verkaufe ich meine Enduro.
Daher finde ich sollte man das Rad nicht künstlich beschneiden, vor allem nicht, wenn es kaum Vorteile bringt.
Ich finde, man darf das auch nicht so sehen, dass das ein reines Zweitbike wird. Ich denke, es kommt für viele Käufer als das alleinige Allroundbike sehr gut in Frage.
Mir ist eigentlich fast jede Bremse zu schwach. Fahre am Enduro SLX mit Sinterbelag und 200mm Scheibe, die dürfte auch mehr Power vertragen. Also, betrachtet man Bremscheiben und Adapter, dann kommt man bei 200er Scheibe irgendwo bei 50-60g Mehrgewicht raus. Die wären mir die Einschränkung nicht Wert. Da macht es ja oft mehr aus, sein Bike mal wieder zu putzen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die wären mir die Einschränkung nicht Wert. Da macht es ja oft mehr aus, sein Bike mal wieder zu putzen.



Ja, das stimmt alles und irgendwie landet man fast immer dort. Wenn man aber so argumentiert, wird das Bike am Ende einen halben Kilo mehr haben als man sich gewünscht hat. Dicke Dreifen da, ein potenter Dämpfer dortusw usf. Alles total geil beim Fahren - alles sinnvoll! Für mich wäre das aber eben auch ein Kompromiss in Richtung schwerer/standfester/robuster, den ich bei dieser Art von Bike nicht eingehen wollte.
Geht man Kompromisse in Richtung "leicht" ein, ist das aber auch lässig - man merkt halt einen halben Kilo schon irgendwie. Da gibt'e mE kein Richtig und kein Falsch. Eine 180er Scheibe ist für mich kein Komrpomiss. Ein paar solchere "Kompromisse" bringen aber gleich einmal einige hundert Gramm - das finde ich cool und tut mir nicht weh. Das liegt halt auch daran, dass ich so ein Bike als Zusatz sehen würde und nicht als One-for-all Bike.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich eine Wunschausstattung für das ICB-Komplettrad äußern sollte, dann wäre es schön, wenn man eine relativ komplette Sram-Ausstattung hinbekommt.
> Eine 1x11 gehört für mich an das Rad absolut dran. Funktional echt super, kein Umwerfer, dürfte wirklich so gut wie jedem ausreichen, passt ideal zum Bike (auch Antisquat), spart Gewicht, leise klapperfrei und sicher (Kette geht nicht verloren). Daher sollte da schon mal eine Sram X1 rein.
> Dazu eine Pike RC (mein Wunsch wären 150mm) und ein Monarch Plus. Ist so schon eins der besten Fahrwerke und Preis-/Leistungsmäßig wohl nicht zu schlagen, dazu einfach im Service, Wartung und Ersatzteilversorgung. Eine Reverb 150mm gehört für mich auch zum Pflichtprogramm. Für mich funktional die beste Stütze und wahrscheinlich auch allem was funktional ansatzweise in die Nähe kommt preislich überlegen.
> Bremsen entweder Guide RS oder Magura MT5 (das würde ich rein vom Preis abhängig machen). Beide funktionieren hervorragend und auch besser als und stärker als Shimano, wenn man dafür einmal beim Entlüften ein paar Minuten länger bracht, dann kann ich damit gut leben, denn dafür hab ich die bessere Bremse.
> ...



Das mit dem Service weißt du woher? Ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahre seit Juli mit einem klackerndem Vivid Air rum. Sram stellt sich seitdem quer.


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt alles und irgendwie landet man fast immer dort. Wenn man aber so argumentiert, wird das Bike am Ende einen halben Kilo mehr haben als man sich gewünscht hat. Dicke Dreifen da, ein potenter Dämpfer dortusw usf. Alles total geil beim Fahren - alles sinnvoll! Für mich wäre das aber eben auch ein Kompromiss in Richtung schwerer/standfester/robuster, den ich bei dieser Art von Bike nicht eingehen wollte.
> Geht man Kompromisse in Richtung "leicht" ein, ist das aber auch lässig - man merkt halt einen halben Kilo schon irgendwie. Da gibt'e mE kein Richtig und kein Falsch. Eine 180er Scheibe ist für mich kein Komrpomiss. Ein paar solchere "Kompromisse" bringen aber gleich einmal einige hundert Gramm - das finde ich cool und tut mir nicht weh. Das liegt halt auch daran, dass ich so ein Bike als Zusatz sehen würde und nicht als One-for-all Bike.


Deine Argumentation ist schon schlüssig, das ist ach immer das, was ich beim gewicht sparen sag. Allerdings finde  ich dass trotzdem performance ganz oben stehen sollte.
so gesehen ist das für mich auch ein zweit bike, obwohl es sowas eig nicht gibt. Weil ich einfach 2 bikes für 2 zwecke habe und ich finde das eine muss hier genausoviel spass machen wie das andere woanders. Und deswegen steht immer performance an erster stelle.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bist du mit modernen (<3 Jahre alt) Bremsen wieder einmal mit 180er Scheibe gefahren? Ich musste das ein Monat lang tun (Adapter für die neue gabel nicht lieferbar) und muss sagen, dass ich selbst beim Gondelfahren am Schöckl (sehr steiles schweres Gelände!) absolut keine Probleme hatte. Auch auf Druck nicht... Ich hätte es mir auch nicht gedacht. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die 200er Scheibe vorne in Wahrheit nicht brauche (und ich bin jetzt so arrogant und sage, dass ich durchaus flott usw unterwegs bin. ich habe halt nur 73kg).



schöckl ist schon nice!
bei den scheiben und den heutigen bremsen bin ich bei dir. weder bei der magura (mt 5 und 7) noch bei der guide bräuchte ich mehr als 180mm ...


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren nen Monarch RT3 und und kann mich über die Performance nicht wirklich beklagen. Klar geht mehr immer, aber als Kompromiß zwischen leicht, günstig und performant wäre der schon richtig gut. Ein direkter Vergleich könnte hier natürlich auch noch mal Aufschluß geben.

Wenn ne SLX mit 203er-Scheiben nicht genug Power hat, würde ich zunächst mal in Richtung verölte Scheiben/Beläge denken. Von daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine penibel gepflegte 180er Scheibe vorne ausreicht. Dennoch wäre mir die 203er einfach vertrauenerweckender.

Bei den Reifen bin ich auch bei @Grazer Tourer - mal abgesehen davon, dass die als Verschleißteil eh zeitnah ersetzt werden können, wenn man denn wirklich das Rad als Enduroersatz nutzen will.

Procore halte ich derzeit für noch zu teuer (und zu schwer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2014)

@Große/kleine Scheiben

Große Scheiben braucht man in der Regel auch nicht beim Heizen bzw. schnell Fahren, sondern beim langsam Fahren auf langsamen steilen Trails.

G.


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

@jammerlappen:
Die Bremsen sind top im Schuss. Der Grund liegt an mir. Ich mag einfach möglichst starke Bremsen. Bin Gustav M-Geschädigter.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Zahnscheibenfreilauf bei DT: Wenn wir wirklich die X1 rein bekommen dürfte es bei DT keinen Weg daran vorbei geben. Ich habe bei DT zumindest noch keinen XD-Freilauf ohne Zahnscheibe gesehen.
Für OEMs bietet DT anscheinend auch die Möglichkeit die Spline-LRS nach Wunsch zu kombinieren. Ich hab hier im Bikemarkt nen Spline 1700M mit den Felgen vom E1900 gekauft, die an nem Cube ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## hannsest316 (14. Oktober 2014)

Also was ich mich ja Frage: Welche Gabel soll eigentlich in das günstigere Bike? Oder anders formuliert: Wenn das mittlere Bike die Pike RC bekommt, wie viel billiger ist dann z. B. die Mattoc Expert noch? Oder was gibt es an richtig günstigen guten Gabeln sonst noch so? Revelation?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Oktober 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @BommelMaster:
> 
> Kannst du einen kurzen Vergleich zw ICB 2 und Spitfire v2 ziehen?
> 
> ...



mhmh. schwer, sind beides gute Bikes. das grundsätzliche Konzept ist ja ähnlich. ein Allmountain Rahmen mit den Qualitäten eines Enduros.

Ich persönlich genieße bei meinem Banshee Rahmen in Large, dass man einfach sehr entspannt oben sitzt. Also 1188er Radstand. Lenkwinkel müsste bei rund 66° liegen - ist für mich super.

Die Sitzposition(also Position des Sattels) bergauf hat mir beim Alutech Prototypen insg besser gefallen. Ich habe das Gefühl, beim Banshee ist der Sitzwinkel flacher(mittlere Einstellung der Ausfallenden). Ich habe jetzt nach dem Alutechtest daraufhin meinen Sattel am Banshee ganz nach vorne gestellt. Diese Einstellbarkeit hat natürlich Grenzen, also die Rails lassen sich halt nicht noch weiter nach vorne setzen.

Bezüglich Hinterbaufunktion und Antriebsneutralität o.ä. gibt es absolut keine nennenswerte Unterschiede. Das Spitfire V2 hat ja auch den virtuellen Drehpunkt in etwa da, wo der reale Drehpunkt beim Alutech ist - da ist also nichts wirklich aufregend anders.
Hinterbau beim Spitfire ist etwas länger, da hat mir das Alutech mit den etwas kürzeren streben besser gefallen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Große/kleine Scheiben
> Große Scheiben braucht man in der Regel auch nicht beim Heizen bzw. schnell Fahren, sondern beim langsam Fahren auf langsamen steilen Trails.



Auch da hat mich eine 180er Scheibe vorne erstaunlicherweise nicht gestört. Ich bleibe natürlich bei 200mm, weil's lächerlich ist vom Gewicht. Konsequent wäre für mich an einem leichten Trailbike aber eine 180er.


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

hannsest316 schrieb:


> Also was ich mich ja Frage: Welche Gabel soll eigentlich in das günstigere Bike? Oder anders formuliert: Wenn das mittlere Bike die Pike RC bekommt, wie viel billiger ist dann z. B. die Mattoc Expert noch? Oder was gibt es an richtig günstigen guten Gabeln sonst noch so? Revelation?


Die Manitou ist mit Sicherheit OEM nicht günstiger als die Pike.
Ich würde da auch mal beispielsweise zu Suntour schauen. Aber das ist eh nur Bastis Problem. Wir statten ja nur das mittlere Model aus.


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Auch da hat mich eine 180er Scheibe vorne erstaunlicherweise nicht gestört. Ich bleibe natürlich bei 200mm, weil's lächerlich ist vom Gewicht. Konsequent wäre für mich an einem leichten Trailbike aber eine 180er.


Da es eben lächerlich ist, finde ich kleine Scheiben immer inkonsequent.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Oktober 2014)

So einfach kann man Recht haben!


----------



## foreigner (14. Oktober 2014)

richtig oder falsch gibt´s da ja eh nicht. Nur persönliche Ansichten.
Manches kann sinnvoller sein als anderes, mehr aber auch nicht

Gefühlt könnt´s auch irgendwie mal weiter gehen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (14. Oktober 2014)

Da ja jetzt alle schon am diskutieren sind wie das Komplettrad ausgestattet sein wird, muss ich mal fragen ob es auch angedacht ist das ICB2 als Frame only bzw. Frameset anzubieten?


----------



## cycophilipp (14. Oktober 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Auch da hat mich eine 180er Scheibe vorne erstaunlicherweise nicht gestört. Ich bleibe natürlich bei 200mm, weil's lächerlich ist vom Gewicht. Konsequent wäre für mich an einem leichten Trailbike aber eine 180er.



Probier es aus an ein und dem selben Rad, mit dem du des Öfteren länger bergab fährst - drum hab ich nach und nach alle Bikes auf 200er Scheibe vorne umgerüstet.



foreigner schrieb:


> Da es eben lächerlich ist, finde ich kleine Scheiben immer inkonsequent.



Jupp, so isses... 20-50gr mehr, sch**** darauf. Selbst am AM. Außer vielleicht am CC


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2014)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Da ja jetzt alle schon am diskutieren sind wie das Komplettrad ausgestattet sein wird, muss ich mal fragen ob es auch angedacht ist das ICB2 als Frame only bzw. Frameset anzubieten?


Da es ein Alutech wird, und Alutech schon immer auch Rahmen einzeln angebietet, lautet die Antwort ja


----------



## onkel_c (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da es eben lächerlich ist, finde ich kleine Scheiben immer inkonsequent.


und ich größere als 180 überbewertet . wobei wir wieder beim thema wären: alles rein subjektives empfinden...


----------



## ONE78 (14. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> und ich größere als 180 überbewertet . wobei wir wieder beim thema wären: alles rein subjektives empfinden...



bei +90kg und grossen laufraedern???

ich werf mal die zee in den ring. die macht sich bei mir am 29er unauffaellig gut und sollte oem auch nicht die welt kosten.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> bei +90kg und grossen laufraedern???
> 
> ich werf mal die zee in den ring. die macht sich bei mir am 29er unauffaellig gut und sollte oem auch nicht die welt kosten.


nun ja. ist ja auch irgendwie 'subkektiv' . na klar hat man dann andere überlegungen. sollte ja auch nicht in stein gemeißelt sein ...


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Felge soll für Procore 23mm innen haben. Ich denke, dass sich da was findet.
> 
> Die Geschichte mit der hohen Prio für Laufräder war auch ein Diskussionsthema was wir in Finale hatten. Die User waren sich - wenn ich mich richtig entsinne - relativ einig, dass das ein bischen problematisch ist. Nicht, dass wir schlechte Laufräder wollten, aber wählt man die richtigen, dann kann man auch mit günstigen Laufräder bekommen, bei denen man kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Sagen wir mal, in der Abstimmung wäre das Fahrwerk durch und gesetzt. Entscheidet man sich jetzt für teure Räder, fällt hinten vielleicht eine Variostütze oder eine 1x11 runter. Also Dinge, die wirklich einen ordentlichen Performanceunterschied machen.
> ...



M.E.n. machen eher breite Laufräder, die schlauchlos mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden können einen Performance-Vorteil als 20mm mehr Bremsscheibe, AGB am Dämpfer oder gar 1x11 (was hat die eigentlich für einen Performance-Vorteil?). Selbst eine Variostütze kann man günstiger nachrüsten als einen guten Laufradsatz.

Für Procore heißt es übrigens "mindestens 23mm", wobei Schwalbe kein Zweifel daran lässt, das es für breitere Felgen mehr bringt.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

Ob jetzt 23mm oder 25mm, das spürt keine Sau  Interessant wird es bei Sprüngen >5mm.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> M.E.n. machen eher breite Laufräder, die schlauchlos mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden können einen Performance-Vorteil als 20mm mehr Bremsscheibe, AGB am Dämpfer oder gar 1x11 (was hat die eigentlich für einen Performance-Vorteil?). Selbst eine Variostütze kann man günstiger nachrüsten als einen guten Laufradsatz.
> 
> Für Procore heißt es übrigens "mindestens 23mm", wobei Schwalbe kein Zweifel daran lässt, das es für breitere Felgen mehr bringt.



1x11 hat einen Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber 2x10 oder 3x10.

Variostütze - braucht sicherlich nicht jeder, ich würde mir es z.B. zur Zeit stark überlegen ob ich eine nachrüsten würde. (Da werd ich wohl auch nicht alleine sein)

Aber unterm Strich bringt ja immer eine Kombination aus diversen "Attributen" den Vorteil und nicht nur ein einzelnes Teil. Das Gesamtpaket muss also passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (14. Oktober 2014)

Vor allem hat 1x11 einen Funktionsvorteil gegenüber 2x10..


----------



## RedSKull (14. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Guck mal aufs Gewicht. Meine Fox 32 wog 1950 Gramm mit Achse. Die Sherman, die ich gefahren bin wog 2500 Gramm und war gefühlt 10 mal so steif  Die Pike ist fast so steif. Wiegt aber im Schnitt unter 1850 Gramm. Und diese >600 Gramm machen beim Fahren Welten aus!



Ok, mehr Durchmesser in Verbindung mit geringen Wandstärken bringt größere Steifigkeit bei geringerem Gewicht.

145mm Manitou Nixon mit 20mm Achse, Mars Air und Intrinsic Kartusche -> ~2000g
Weich ist die erst, seit die Buchsen durch sind.

Wie gesagt, ich muss mal eine modernere Gabel probefahren.

Von Manitou Dorado auf BOS Idylle habe ich den Unterschied ja auch direkt gespürt.


----------



## H.B.O (14. Oktober 2014)

aber der 180er vr adapter ist schon sexy, 2 shrauben weniger etc.​


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ob jetzt 23mm oder 25mm, das spürt keine Sau  ...



Du und ich nicht; wenn man mitliest, kommt man aber doch auf die Idee, das es ein paar aus der Kategorie "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" hergeschafft haben 

Und mit "breit" meine ich nicht 25mm.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> ...Das Gesamtpaket muss also passen



So sieht es aus. Man liest eben aber zu oft von Leuten, die an ihrem neuen oder kaum gefahrenen Rad für die hier im Thread auf Fotos gezeigten Trails die Revelation durch eine Pike und den RP23 mit einem Monarch+ - selbstverständlich mit Huberbuchsen - ersetzen, dann aber auf ZX24-Felgen und mit >3Bar in den Reifen herumfahren. Dem wollt ihr doch hier nicht Vorschub leisten?


----------



## hnx (14. Oktober 2014)

Die ZX24 sind supi Felgen.


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und mit "breit" meine ich nicht 25mm



Breit, leicht und haltbar gibbet aber nicht. Es gibt z.B. Spike 35 und Stiffy, sind sind aber schwer. Oder es gibt die Syntace und Trace Enduro Felgen, die aber nicht halten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Breit, leicht und haltbar gibbet aber nicht. Es gibt z.B. Spike 35 und Stiffy, sind sind aber schwer. Oder es gibt die Syntace und Trace Enduro Felgen, die aber nicht halten können.


Bitte nicht so klopper felgen. Maximal 30er außenweite, das reicht dicke wir wollen doch keine Panzer bergauf fahren oder?


----------



## Dakeyras (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Favorit wären die neuen Oozy Trail  Felgen... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so klopper felgen. Maximal 30er außenweite, das reicht dicke wir wollen doch keine Panzer bergauf fahren oder?



Ja doch, bei mir gibbet zumindest nen Satz Subrosas. Aber nur, wenn ich da grade risikofreudig bin, sonst nehm ich Spike 35 

Was war an meinem Post denn jetzt falsch? Ich schrieb doch: Es gibt keine wirklich breiten *und *leichten *und* haltbaren Felgen. Zumindest aus Alu. Aber China Carbon wird wohl kaum ans Bike kommen (selbst wenn es im Budget wäre) und Enve und Co kann man nicht bezahlen.

Btw: Bergauf ist es herzlich egal, wie schwer die Felgen sind, denn da muss man sie nicht beschleunigen


----------



## PamA2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ja doch, bei mir gibbet zumindest nen Satz Subrosas. Aber nur, wenn ich da grade risikofreudig bin, sonst nehm ich Spike 35
> 
> Was war an meinem Post denn jetzt falsch? Ich schrieb doch: Es gibt keine wirklich breiten *und *leichten *und* haltbaren Felgen. Zumindest aus Alu. Aber China Carbon wird wohl kaum ans Bike kommen (selbst wenn es im Budget wäre) und Enve und Co kann man nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Btw: Bergauf ist es herzlich egal, wie schwer die Felgen sind, denn da muss man sie nicht beschleunigen



Mir gehts auch eher um den Rollwiderstand. Ich fahre auch am downhiller Spike evo 28 race. Ich kann auch die ganzen leute mit breiten Felgen nicht so richtig verstehen.
Also mit oozy Trail oder Subrosas könnte ich leben.


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt auch stark auf den Reifen an. Wenn der schon recht eckig ist und dann auf der breiten Felge endgültig die Seitenstollen gradeaus aufliegen wird das pedalieren natürlich zur Qual


----------



## PamA2013 (15. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das kommt auch stark auf den Reifen an. Wenn der schon recht eckig ist und dann auf der breiten Felge endgültig die Seitenstollen gradeaus aufliegen wird das pedalieren natürlich zur Qual


meine rede


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2014)

@nuts 
Wann soll es mit der Ausstattung weitergehen? Hier wird sie schon fleißig diskutiert, nachdem die Fahreindrücke der glücklichen Tester schon ausreichend totdiskutiert wurden 

Und dann wirds Zeit hier und im Thread zu Finale zuzumachen, denn sonst teilt sich die Diskussion noch weiter auf. Danke


----------



## Rick7 (15. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jemals einer  in Finale die 3-stufige Plattformverstellung genutzt hätte. Auch von bekannten, die Pike fahren (selbst bei 160mm) weiß ich, dass sie den Hebel nie anrühren.



Also ich nutze die Verstellung schon. Zwar nur in der 2. Stufe, aber da macht es zur schnellen strafferen Abstimmung durchaus Sinn.
Bei verblockt steil, oder wann man das Teil mal schnell straffer braucht halt. Vermutlich nichts was man mit nem vernünftigen Druckstufen Verstellbereich nicht hinkriegt, aber praktisch find ichs schon. Von dem was ich immer so bei den Tests gelesen hab, benutzts die Redaktion auch ganz gerne 

Ernsthaft? Ne 600g Felge an ner Trailschleuder? Naja wenn ich les, dass sich manche  die Kiste als enduro Ersatz holen wollen wundert mich nix mehr Sowas wie die Oozy trail wäre doch mehr als ausreichend und nahezu perfekt geeignet für die Kiste.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

Mal kurz zum DBInline: der in Finale verbaute Dämpfer wurde aus einer Teibun entliehen und passte vom Grundsetup nicht in unser ICB2, die Modifikation mit Vivid Innereien hat es nicht besser gemacht. Nichts desto trotz ist der DBInline ein sehr potenter Dämpfer und funktioniert besonders in Bikes mit mittlerem Federweg, meiner Meinung nach, besser aus der DB Cs. Der Climb Switch fällt deutlich straffer aus, was man besonders im Antritt und langen/steilen Anstiegen spürt.

Zu der Laufraddiskussion: alle Prototypen stehen auf Laufrädern der AM Kategorie und es macht aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn, da etwas mega massives zu verbauen. Wir können gerne auch über zusammen gestellte Laufradsätze diskutieren, aber eine 600g+ Felge hat in diesem Bike nichts verloren.

Komponentendiskussion: Wir werden jetzt nach und nach die Prioliste abdiskutieren, immer mit Vorstellung der Komponenten und Einordnung bzgl. Perfomance und Preis. Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo wir einen realistischen Rahmenpreis haben (da wirft uns Stefans verletzung leider etwas zurück) werde ich Pakete schnüren und diese dann vorstellen. Diese Pakete werden wir wiederum diskutieren und ggf abändern. Ich habe schon ein bißchen rumgerechnet, ich werde für das im Forum gewählte Bike drei Preispunkte berechnen (vermutlich 2600,2700,2800€) Dann seht ihr direkt, ob 100 oder 200€ mehr ein, für euch, besseres Bike ergeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke 500gr Felge wird es schon sein müssen, wenn man 30er Breite haben will und nicht ständig aufpassen will.
28er Aussenbreite finde ich mit 2.3-2.4 Reifen suboptimal, wenn auch *noch* fahrbar.

Leider ist bei den Charger und erstrecht den Roam Systemrädern eine extrem schmale und dafür relativ schwere Felge verbaut.

Wie fuhren sich denn die Roam 30 in Finale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (15. Oktober 2014)

Ideal wäre das Gewicht der Roam 50 mit der Felge der Rail 50 ;-).


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

Der Roam30 fuhr sich vollkommen unauffällig, selbst auf dem Rollercoaster Trail mit den vielen Senken und Kompressionen habe ich keine Klagen gehört. Der Charger war mit 27mm aussen der breiteste LRS und es gab weder positiveres noch negativeres Feedback.


----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, dass für ein solches Rad 23-25mm Innenweite und <500g Gewicht ausreichen sollten. Ich dachte da so an die Klasse WTB i23, Oozy Trail, SSC Tactic Trail etc... da gibts sicher auch bei den System LRS entsprechendes.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es da ein schweres Ding mit deutlich über 500g und über 25mm braucht.


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2014)

Solange sich der LRS gut verkaufen lässt (sprich nicht Sun Ringlé draufsteht) ist mir wurscht was reinkommt


----------



## geq (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm also charger würd ich allein aus dem Grund der Lochanzahl nicht nehmen. Schön wäre eine ordentliche nabe mit einer flow ex.
Auch wenn der ein oder andere mosert, aber bei mir hält sie top!
Spank und sun hingegen nicht...


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die WTB Geschichten auch sehr attraktiv, zumal sie tubeless gut funktionieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei superstar gibts die Tactic mit Switch und 28 Laser für 150.-Pfund, das wär dann wohl der ideale leichte LRS  ...ich würde mich mit meinen 90kg netto nicht trauen, sowas schnell um die kurven zu drücken.

Aber wenn selbst die 24 Speichen eines Roam30 ausreichen


----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2014)

Fände eine Kombination aus DT Swiss OEM Naben (so im Bereich der 370er) mit WTB i23 und Revos echt gelungen. Kommt man bei ca. 1800g raus und das wäre ein LRS der wohl für die meisten hier ausreichen sollte. Ob er preislich realisierbar ist und DT Swiss da überhaupt mitspielt steht natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


----------



## hnx (15. Oktober 2014)

War schon meine Befürchtung, daß es immer mehr Richtung mini-Enduro geht und sowohl die Lenkwinkel als auch LR Diskussionen fördern den Eindruck. Der eine fährt mit Roam60 EWS, der andere braucht für den glatten Hometrail, so wie von nuts damals bei der Projektdefinition vorgestellt, Minimum 25mm Innenweite und Felgen, die man auch gut im DH fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Fände eine Kombination aus DT Swiss OEM Naben (so im Bereich der 370er) mit WTB i23 und Revos echt gelungen. Kommt man bei ca. 1800g raus und das wäre ein LRS der wohl für die meisten hier ausreichen sollte. Ob er preislich realisierbar ist und DT Swiss da überhaupt mitspielt steht natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...


 so was zu baue ist kein Thema, alle von dir genannten Komponenten sind OE frei verfügbar! Dann könnte man sogar überlegen, solch einen LRS in Deutschland zu fertigen und den Laufradbauer unserer Wahl nutzen... Müssen wir in der Diskussion zu den Laufrädern mal ansprechen!


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> War schon meine Befürchtung, daß es immer mehr Richtung mini-Enduro geht und sowohl die Lenkwinkel als auch LR Diskussionen fördern den Eindruck. Der eine fährt mit Roam60 EWS, der andere braucht für den glatten Hometrail, so wie von nuts damals bei der Projektdefinition vorgestellt, Minimum 25mm Innenweite und Felgen, die man auch gut im DH fahren kann.


 Keine Angst, soweit wird es nicht kommen, in der Abstimmung setzt der Verstand wieder ein. Hier in der Diskussion formuliert ja jeder seinen persönlkcihen Wunsch und damit das, wovon er selber am meisten überzeugt ist. dass das nicht immer Meinung der Masse ist, haben die Abstimmungen schon oft gezeigt!


----------



## ONE78 (15. Oktober 2014)

25mm innenweite hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dh zu tun


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> 25mm innenweite hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dh zu tun


 Das stimmt, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig um ein funktionierendes Trailbike zu bauen... Wie schon oft gesagt, wir hängen bei allen Komponente zwische den etablierten Kategorien, am Ende entscheidet ein intelligenter MIx, wie gut das Bike wird. Wenn man in allen Kategorien stumpf "mehr is besser" wählt, wird das Bike sicherlich unter seinem Potential bleiben. zumindest was den Fahrspaß angeht..


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...Wenn man in allen Kategorien stumpf "mehr is besser" wählt, wird das Bike sicherlich unter seinem Potential bleiben. zumindest was den Fahrspaß angeht..



Das stimmt. Aber nicht, wenn es um die Felgenbreite geht...

BTW: Habt ihr denn in Finale nur verschiedene Fahrwerke getestet und nicht auch verschiedene Reifen und Laufräder? Also richtig verschieden?


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber nicht, wenn es um die Felgenbreite geht...


 Doch, auch da. Denn am Ende kommt es immer auf die Felgen/Reifen Kombi an und was ein 2,4er auf einem Trailbike verloren hat, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (15. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Doch, auch da. Denn am Ende kommt es immer auf die Felgen/Reifen Kombi an und was ein 2,4er auf einem Trailbike verloren hat, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen..


So schauts aus. Ich hoffe auf die intelligente Masse.


----------



## Jierdan (15. Oktober 2014)

Was hat ein 2.4er mit einer 25mm Maulweite zu tun? Seit ich breite Felgen fahre, fahre ich umso schmalere Reifen...


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

2.4er Reifen brauchts nicht unbedingt, aber bei Canyon zB wird am Spectral (AM-Bike) die Roam30 mit 2.4 Ardent kombiniert. Das ist dann bei 21mm Maulweite sicher etwas arg ballonig.
Ich fahr den 2.4 Ardent auf einer Stiffy 40, das ist schon etwas eckig, aber beim Profil des Ardent ok.

Z.B ein 2.2er IBEX oder ähnlicher Maxxis Klon wäre mit einer 23mm Maulweite sicher gut rund fahrbar, wenn man Trails surfen und nicht mit Vmax um Kurven driften oder stolperbiken will.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Doch, auch da. Denn am Ende kommt es immer auf die Felgen/Reifen Kombi an und was ein 2,4er auf einem Trailbike verloren hat, wird sich mir wohl nie erschließen..



Rollt besser im Gelände, mehr Grip, mehr Dämpfung... ganz davon ab sind doch viele 650B  Schlappen 2.3" Reifen z.B. bei Maxxis.


----------



## Sludig667 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich find die neuen Hope Tech Enduro LRS'e extrem sexy .. sind aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Hope Tech Enduro LRS'e extrem sexy .. sind aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer


 AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## onkel_c (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn? Ich dachte wir bauen ein Enduro mit weniger Federweg am Heck?


----------



## ONE78 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin für die ryde trace trail 25mm
mit zb novatec naben.

leicht, gut, günstig


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Oktober 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Hope Tech Enduro LRS'e extrem sexy .. sind aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer



also ich finde auch man sollte die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, schließlich sind die Hope Hoops qualitativ wirklich gut.

Außerdem sind sie ja auch preislich nicht so arg viel teurer als z.b. Roam Laufräder oder gute Dt Swiss...

Ich bin für die Hope Hoops!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Hope Tech Enduro LRS'e extrem sexy .. sind aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer



Klar - wenn Hope und auch noch Enduro dran steht, kann es nur super sein.



mikefize schrieb:


> Was ist denn? Ich dachte wir bauen ein Enduro mit weniger Federweg am Heck?



Also ich dachte (und denke), hier entsteht ein ICB 1.0 reloaded - nur das anstatt des uncoolen "Carver" Alutech dransteht


----------



## onkel_c (15. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Also ich dachte (und denke), hier entsteht ein ICB 1.0 reloaded ...


never!
davon sind wir - und waren es auch immer - so weit entfernt wie die erde vom mond!
 ICH bin immerhin beides gefahren.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> never!
> davon sind wir - und waren es auch immer - so weit entfernt wie die erde vom mond!
> ICH bin immerhin beides gefahren.



Ich meine es nicht so, das die beiden Konzepte sich gleichen, sondern eher so, dass jetzt das entsteht, was nach dem Willen der Macher beim ICB 1 das Ergebnis hätte sein sollen.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man sich gegen die Hope Hoop stellt nur weil Enduro drauf steht... scheinbar ist Gewicht wichtiger als Funktion und Haltbarkeit...


----------



## mikefize (15. Oktober 2014)

Als ob sone 470g schwere 23mm Felge gleich auseinanderfallen würde. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von sub 300g CC Felgen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also ich finde auch man sollte die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, schließlich sind die Hope Hoops qualitativ wirklich gut.
> 
> Außerdem sind sie ja auch preislich nicht so arg viel teurer als z.b. Roam Laufräder oder gute Dt Swiss...
> 
> Ich bin für die Hope Hoops!


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich meine es nicht so, das die beiden Konzepte sich gleichen, sondern eher so, dass jetzt das entsteht, was nach dem Willen der Macher beim ICB 1 das Ergebnis hätte sein sollen.


 Hätten wir das bauen wollen, hätten wir nicht euch fragen müssen. Wir haben ja im Vorfeld auch schon Bikes gebaut...


----------



## onkel_c (15. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ... dass jetzt das entsteht, was nach dem Willen der Macher beim ICB 1 das Ergebnis hätte sein sollen.


aha - da weißt du bedeutend mehr als ich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2014)

Da war sie wieder Bastis Hope-Allergie 
Aber war doch zu erwarten dass jemand wieder versucht Hope ins Spiel zu bringen...

Für die die sich jetzt wundern was Basti gegen die englischen Fräspornos hat: Das Thema Hope-Hoops kam schon beim ICB 1.0 auf, musste aber schnell ad acta gelegt werden, weil Hope nix zu OEM-Konditionen liefert. Alutech müsste da quasi einkaufen wie jeder andere. Und ich glaube in Sachen Stückzahl gab es da auch noch Probleme oder so. Zumindest hat sich Hope als OE-Lieferant so disqualifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich will das thema jetzt nicht nochmal aufwärmen, hatten wir beim 1er zu genüge, aber kauft kona wirklich die hope sachen zu endverbraucherpreisen ?...I have my doubts


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie die das anstellen, aber bei Carver hat Basti letztes Mal kein brauchbares Angebot bekommen.

Ich hab grad mal versucht bei Kona nen Bike mit Hope-Teilen zu finden, aber find nix, hast du nen Link?


----------



## H.B.O (15. Oktober 2014)

process 111 dl

(gibts 2015 nimmer)

supreme operator 2015 -is dann aber auch bissl teuer


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> process 111 dl
> 
> (gibts 2015 nimmer)


Ahso, dann kann ich es nicht finden auf die Schnelle. Aber vermutlich war WTB dann doch günstiger in der Beschaffung...


----------



## fuzzball (15. Oktober 2014)

wenn man sich die letzten Seiten so durchliest kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass das ICB 2.0 ggü. einem 160/170mm Rad (Marketingkategorie: Enduro) keine nennenswerten Vorteile bietet.....


----------



## Jierdan (15. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wenn man sich die letzten Seiten so durchliest kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass das ICB 2.0 ggü. einem 160/170mm Rad (Marketingkategorie: Enduro) keine nennenswerten Vorteile bietet.....



Mal Butter bei die Fische... Welche Vorteile hättest du konkret erwartet und durch welche Forderung siehst du sie konterkariert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (15. Oktober 2014)

um mal ein paar zu nennen:

- Rahmen: brauche kein Bikepark taugliches Trailbike mit einem entsprechen massiv/schwer ausgelegten Rahmen
- Bremsscheiben: brauche keine Bremsscheibenformat 203/180, mir genügt auf den Trails (in unserer Gegend) 180/160 (mit der T1), wer mehr haben möchte kann dies über einen Adapter machen (mehr geht immer)
- LRS: brauche keine massiven/schweren Felgen wie z.B. die Flow Ex am Trailbike, mir genügt etwas wie z.B. die Arch Ex

Im Ergebnis wird es wenn man alles so "großzügig" auslegt dazu führen, dass das Komplettrad bei rund 13kg liegen wird und dann nur mit hohem finanziellen Aufwand unter die 12kg Grenze gedrückt werden kann. Dies ist in Anbetracht dessen dass z.B. mein Endurobike derzeit bei unter 13kg (mit Remotestütze) liegt,  zu schwer.

Natürlich machen z.B. die etwas größeren Bremsscheiben, wenn man es einzeln betrachtet, keinen großen Gewichtsunterschied, aber gemeinsam mit ein paar Gramm an dem Bauteil X und dem Bauteil Y sind es am Ende mehrere 100gr Gewichtseinsparnis.


----------



## BrandX (15. Oktober 2014)

OMG!.35er Standrohre,600g Felgen,3kg Rahmen ohne Dämpfer,66er LW,200er Scheiben,Piggyback für ein leichtes schnelles Trailbike,das eigentlich in der 12kg Klasse mitspielen soll?Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der 4 Kolben Bremsanker zum Enduroglück.Wenn da nicht plötzlich der fehlende Federweg wäre."Nehmt vorsichtshalber schonmal euer höher angesetztes Teibun v1 aus dem Programm.Die streichholzdünne 32er RS Revelation reicht ja anscheinend nur noch für die Waldautobahn".(Ironie off)Wird höchste Zeit,das Projekt mal wieder in die richtige
Spur zu bringen.
Aber immerhin,großes Kino





Gruß
BrandX


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe es getan, zum allerersten Mal: ICB2.0
Zweimal Chapeau: @foreigner @Stefan.Stark  @alleanderenuser: der Hinterbau ist der Hammer, sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, gefühlt mehr Federweg als 130mm, strafft sich unter Kettenzug ordentlich.
zweites Chapeau geht an FOX, das Fahrwerk mit 36 und FloatX ist vermutlich das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Hammer Ansprechverhalten und die Gabel läßt sich auf den Punkt den persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen.
zwei Sachen, andie ich mich nie wieder gewöhnen müssen möchte: schmale Lenker und steile LW-> diese Zeiten sollten für immer tot geschwiegen werden!
Zum LW: ich stehe aufdem L eigentlich sehr gut zentral im Rad, habe aber viel zu viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das zwingt mich wieder in meine alte Kackstuhlposition, die mir Schumax mühevoll ausgetrieben hat-> das ist Mist!


----------



## help (15. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> OMG!.35er Standrohre,600g Felgen,3kg Rahmen ohne Dämpfer,66er LW,200er Scheiben,Piggyback für ein leichtes schnelles Trailbike,das eigentlich in der 12kg Klasse mitspielen soll?Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der 4 Kolben Bremsanker zum Enduroglück.Wenn da nicht plötzlich der fehlende Federweg wäre."Nehmt vorsichtshalber schonmal euer höher angesetztes Teibun v1 aus dem Programm.Die streichholzdünne 32er RS Revelation reicht ja anscheinend nur noch für die Waldautobahn".(Ironie off)Wird höchste Zeit,das Projekt mal wieder in die richtige
> Spur zu bringen.
> Aber immerhin,großes Kino
> 
> ...


Yep!
Wenn es gleich schwer wie ein Enduro wird, ist es für mich ziemlich uninteressant. Da kann ich mir für 3k ein Slide Carbon holen, 13kg+160mm bei 2fach...

Mir reicht auch eine 140er Gabel mit 32 Standrohren und 180/180er Scheiben. Reifen sowas wie die neuen NobbyNics in 2,25" etc.


----------



## m2000 (15. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal Basti, wie wäre es wenn wir Hope Hoops verbauen würden? *Zumglückbinichhiersoweitwegdassermichnichthauenkannselbstwennerwill*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr erstmal abwartet was der Herr PM an Austtattungsvarianten raus haut, bevor ihr rumjammert dass das alles sowieso viel zu schwer wird? Oder ist das ein IBC-Beißreflex weil alle anderen eh keine Ahnung haben?
Wieso sollte man eine Revelation mit knapp unter 1800g einbauen wenn man eine deutlich steifere, besser gedämpfte Pike mit knapp über 1800g einbauen kann? Weil sie zu "Enduro" ist? 
Dass schwere breite LRS eher nicht in die Tüte kommen hat Basti vorhin schon erwähnt.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan, zum allerersten Mal: ICB2.0
> ....


haha mein reden! in allen punkten, auch wenn der schumax mir nix ausgetrieben hat .


----------



## BrandX (15. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man eine Revelation mit knapp unter 1800g einbauen wenn man eine deutlich steifere, besser gedämpfte Pike mit knapp über 1800g einbauen kann? Weil sie zu "Enduro" ist?


Weil es zu Überschneidungen kommt,die schwer vermittelbar sind.Warum bietet man das vermeintlich potentere Teibun v1 für 2600€ mit einer
32er Revelation an,während das darunter angesiedelte leichte Trailbike die stabilere und teurere 35er Pike bekommt.Logisch klingt für mich eher
die umgekehrte Variante.Es geht hier also eher um die Produkteinstufung und natürlich auch um den Preis.Die Rev dürfte deutlich günstiger zu
bekommen sein.Sollte es dennoch machbar sein,die Pike zum gleichen Preis ins ICB unterzubringen,ist das zwar sehr positiv,macht aber das Teibun zumindest in der Basisversion dadurch unattraktiv.Alles in allem bleibe ich bei der Meinung,dass das ICB mit der geplanten Geoveränderung dem Teibun viel zu nahe kommt bzw nicht deutlich genug darunter angesiedelt ist.Und daher die Gefahr besteht,das eins der
Modelle zum Ladenhüter werden könnte.AM/Enduro Bikes gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer,dementsprechend ist die Konkurrenz auch sehr groß.
Warum sollte also ausgerechnet der reduzierte Federweg am Heck zum Heilsbringer werden,wo dem Kunden seit Jahren eingeredet wurde,das
mehr besser ist?Ich glaube,viele Leute würden den Verlust am Heck höher bewerten als den Gewinn an der Vordergabel.
Was dem Projekt auch guttun würde,ist eine gewisse Volksnähe.Mit anderen Worten,man bietet eine Basisversion unter der magischen 2k €
Grenze an.Damit könnte man vielleicht den großen Versandketten wie Radon/Canyon etwas Paroli bieten, um mehr Kunden für sich zu gewinnen.
Es muß nicht immer Hightech sein,schon gar nicht für das gedachte Einsatzgebiet.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2014)

1. Ist das nicht deine Firma.
2. Stattet die Community das Bike aus PUNKT 
3. Die Sub 2k Variante kommt.
4. Alutech wird nie Rose, Radon und Canyon Paroli bieten und das ist gut so.

PS: Guck dir mal das Portfolio genau an, bei Alutech kannibalisieren sich die Modelle alle gegenseitig. Die Teibun wildert im Revier der Fanes und umgekehrt, die Fanes wildert im Revier der Sennes und umgekehrt. Nur die Tofane sticht etwas raus. Allerdings nur, weil sie ein 29er ist. Es scheint aber zu funktionieren, also.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mal eine generelle Frage zum Hinterbaukonzept.. und ich warne schon mal vorab, dass ich von Kettenzug und Co nix versteh:
Abgestimmt haben wir ja für 100% Antriebseffizienz, das heißt der Hinterbau zieht sich wohl ordentlich aus dem SAG im Uphill und bleibt auch ohne Plattformdämpfung mehr oder weniger ruhig. Im Prinzip müsste das ja dazu führen, dass man im Uphill über Wurzeln weniger Grip hat, weil der Kettenzug ein Einfedern verhindert bzw. erschwert?! Ist es daher nicht sinnvoller einen Hinterbau so auszulegen, dass man die Plattformdämpfung eines FloatX nutzt, d.h. weniger Antriebsneutral? So hätte man bei Bedarf mit offener Dämpfung mehr Grip..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (15. Oktober 2014)

baller-trailbikes gibt es wenige, also auch von der ausstattung her alles gut (hab heut versucht für mein baller-trailbike in 29 einen minion zu bekommen, fragt der verkäufer: "sind sie sicher dass Sie 29 zoll haben, mir ist der minion in 29 zoll gänzlich unbekannt") sorry musst ich loswerden

@xTr3Me : Im prinzip hast Du Recht, ist halt eine Frage der Herangehensweise, Rocky Mountain sieht es wie Du Herr Weagle so wie Herr Stark, man kann es mit antisquat aber auch übertreiben -100%  passt für mich aber ziemlich gut


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke @Kharne hätte es nicht besser schreiben können.

Aber ich denke wir sollten Brand X einfach seine Bedenken bezüglich der Alutech Produktpalette vor sich hin brabbeln lassen. Das selbst Alutech da keine Bedenken bei hat, bzw. es sie einen Scheiß interessiert, weil sie einfach Bock haben mit uns ein geiles Bike zu bauen, ist ihm anscheinend nicht zu vermitteln.

Mir ist es wiederum nicht zu vermitteln warum man das Bike künstlich schlechter machen soll als es sein könnte. Wenn es besser ist als das Teibun muss Alutech halt gucken ob sie das Teibun a) besser machen können oder b) halt einstellen falls die Kunden  lieber das ICB kaufen.


----------



## hannsest316 (15. Oktober 2014)

Also ich denke das die Gabel ein sehr wichtiges teil an einem bike ist. Für den Einsatzzweck macht eine potente Gabel einfach Sinn. Auch ein gewisser trend zu hard tails mit viel Federweg zeigt, das simple bikes die einfach Spaß machen im trend liegen. 130mm fw am Heck sind davon weit entfernt! Zur teibun kann man sagen, dass es 2015 nur eine Ausstattungsvariante gibt. Ich denke die wird wohl keine revelation haben!


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2014)

@xTr3Me

Jain. 100% Antisquat heißt, dass der Kettenzug im SAG Punkt hält. Der Hinterbau kann trotzdem noch auf weitere Schläge reagieren, aber eben nicht so sensibel. >100% Antisquat heißt der Kettenzug zieht den Hinterbau aus dem Federweg raus. Was wiederum zu schaukeln führt und den Hinterbau noch unsensibler werden lässt. Wir sind aber knapp unter 100% (oder?), was schon wieder mehr Sensibilität zulässt.

Ich persönlich finde es sinnvoller nen Hinterbau mit gescheitem Antisquat zu bauen (kleinster Gang ~100% Antisquat) als drauf zu pfeifen, nach dem Motto "die Plattform richtet es schon". Denn das kann total in die Hose gehen, für jedes flache oder bergauf Stück die Plattform reinhauen, damit ich keine Gummikuh unterm Hintern hab? Ne danke! Oder man dämpft den Hinterbau mit LSC und Rebound im offenen Modus tot, damit der ja nicht wippt. Noch besser 

Alutech hat das bis jetzt sehr schön gemacht, die Fanes ist schön antriebsneutral, braucht absolut keine Plattform und hat trotzdem keinen spürbaren Pedalrückschlag und lässt noch genug Bewegung im Hinterbau zu, um Traktion auf Wurzeltrails bergauf zu generieren.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Oktober 2014)

Da muss einem doch das Herz aufgehen, wenn man sooo scheiße fährt, dass man die Revelation toll findet und den Einkauf des neuen Rades durch nen Gabeltausch verbilligen kann?


----------



## discordius (15. Oktober 2014)

Wir stimmen hier über die Ausstattungspakete des ICB 2.0 ab und nicht über die Alutech Produktpalette. Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass das Ding leicht werden muss, würde aber trotzdem die Pike der Revelation vorziehen. Warum sollte es für die Diskussion hier auch nur die geringste Rolle spielen, mit welcher Gabel das Teibun ausgestattet wird?


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

Ok, so langsam verstehen ich die Sorgen von BrandX. Die Teibun wird es  so in 2015 nicht mehr geben! Die Teibun bekommt einen FAnes V4 Hauptrahmen und einen eigenen Vollcarbon Hinterbau mit 160mm Federweg. Damit ist sie die Race Version der Fanes und deutlich oberhalb des ICB2.0 platziert. Durch den Vollcarbonhinterbau wir auch der Preisunterschied spürbar sein...
Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass wir unserem Trailbike eine Portion Verwegenheit in Form von einem überpotenten Fahrwerk spendieren können, aber trotzdem muss das Gewicht im Fokus bleiben...


----------



## bansaiman (16. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ok, so langsam verstehen ich die Sorgen von BrandX. Die Teibun wird es  so in 2015 nicht mehr geben! Die Teibun bekommt einen FAnes V4 Hauptrahmen und einen eigenen Vollcarbon Hinterbau mit 160mm Federweg. Damit ist sie die Race Version der Fanes und deutlich oberhalb des ICB2.0 platziert. Durch den Vollcarbonhinterbau wir auch der Preisunterschied spürbar sein...
> Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass wir unserem Trailbike eine Portion Verwegenheit in Form von einem überpotenten Fahrwerk spendieren können, aber trotzdem muss das Gewicht im Fokus bleiben...




Was meinst du denn, auf welches Gewicht ihr das Gewicht Rahmengewicht drücken könnt? In anbetracht dessen, dass enduro rahmen für den entsprechenden einsatz in der aluversion auch teilweise sub 3 kg schaffen, müsste das für ein robustes trailbike nochmal deutlich runtergehen, oder?


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin einer ähnlichen Meinung wie Basti. Man sollte dem Bike das Potential geben, dass man es krachen lassen kann. Dennoch sollte man es nicht übertreiben und das Bike leicht bauen, sonst schränkt man es auch wieder ein (nämlich sowohl in Sachen Touren und Uphill-Tauglichkeit, aber auch in Sachen Spritzigkeit).
Für mich heißt das: Das Bike sollte ein potentes Fahrwerk bekommen. Ich frage mich echt wie man sich über 35mm Standrohre aufregen kann, bei einer Gabel die nur gut 1,8 kg wiegt und noch dazu nur eine 15mm Achse hat. Irgendwoher muss ja bischen Steifigkeit kommen. Eine Gabel wie die Pike halte ich für perfekt, gerne auch mit 150mm. Genau das gleiche gilt für den Dämpfer. Monarch Plus Dämpfer oder ähnliches sollte schon rein. Es war von Anfang an in der Diskussion (schon bei der Konzeptfindung), dass man hinten nicht viel Federweg braucht, man muss ihn nur möglichst gut nutzen. Und da kommt man an einem potenten Dämpfer, der nicht für eine CC Feile konstruiert wurde, nicht herum. Die 100g sind gut investiert. Genauso wie die 50g für vernünftige Bremsscheibengrößen. Das Bike ist einigermaßen kurz, hat nicht viel Sag, einen guten Stack und ist (selbst wenn der Winkel etwas flacher wird) relativ steil. Das ist ein Traum auch für enge Trailabfahrten und selbst fürs Stolperbiken. Dafür braucht´s aber starke Bremsen. Genauso wohnt nicht jeder da, wo Abfahrten nur 100hm haben und es gibt auch Leute, die starke Bremsen wollen. Und das Argument, wer´s anders will, kann ja leicht einen anderen Adapter und eine kleinere Scheibe dran bauen, kann ich auch bringen.  (Allerdings wäre die Variante sogar bischen günstiger, als anders rum) Achja, und selbstverständlich 4 Kolbenbremse. Sram Guide RS oder Magrura MT5 sind momentan wohl kaum zu toppen und auch nicht schwerer als die 2 Kolben Shimano Dinger. So what ?
Bei den Laufrädern halte ich es für das Bike allerdings wirklich völlig überzogen, da jetzt echte Enduro-Radsätze mit Felgen über 500g einzubauen. Das bike ist ja eben kein Enduro. Es gibt inzwischen auch genug leichte und robuste AM-Laufradsätze.
Mir persönlich wäre es im Prinzip egal, ob die Felge jetzt eine Innenbreite von 21 oder 25mm hat. Ich konnte da noch nie irgendeinen Unterschied merken und halte diesen auch eher für theoretisch. Die schmalere Felge ist bei gleicher Stabilität auch die leichtere, aber das bekommt man hier im Forum heute wohl nicht mehr in die Köpfe, denn breite Felgen sind ja sooo viel besser. Mir würde auch ein Sram Roam 30 Laufrad voll ausreichen.
Das Argument, das ich eher einsehe, ist die Tauglichkeit für Procore. Daher darf das Serienbike dann auch gerne eine 23mm-25mm Felge haben. Mehr als 1800g muss so ein Radsatz aber nicht wiegen. Bei den Reifen bin ich auch nicht für übertrieben schweres. So einen neuen Nobby Nic in TrailStar-Mischung könnte ich mir gut vorstellen und der ist auch in 2,35" nicht schwer oder übertrieben breit und würde auch optimal auf die entsprechende Felgenbreite passen. Grip und Steitenhalt ist auch nicht übel.

Zum Hinterbau: Die Mischung aus Wippfreiheit und Traktion ist echt gelungen. Ich konnte nicht wirklich feststellen, dass der Hinterbau sich unter Kettenzug verhärtet hat und bergauf weniger Traktion hatte. Auch Pedalrückschlag war kein Thema. Stefan hat da einen guten Kompromiss gefunden. 1x11 macht´s halt auch möglich. 

Achja, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole. Lenkwinkel flacher würde dem Bike viel bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner
Auch wenn's bei mir ein paar Seiten weiter vorne anders geklungen hat, gehe ich mit dir da ganz klar d'accord! Das wäre dann eben kein Zweitbike mehr, sondern ein Alleskönner, wie es ein 301 ganz früher einmal war.  Trotzdem sollte es eine kompromisslose Leichtbauversion geben - aber da mache ich mir bei Alutech eh keine Sorgen. Das ICB sollte aber definitiv deinem Anspruch folgen. Da spricht genau nichts dagegen und wäre das perfekte Rad für die breite Masse.


----------



## hnx (16. Oktober 2014)

Pike, 25mm Maulweite am LRS, Monarch+, 66° LW und schon ist man bei einem Gewicht und Geo, die auch jedes Enduro hat. Da muss ich ehrlich fragen, was spricht noch für das IBC2.0? Was ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal?


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn, auf welches Gewicht ihr das Gewicht Rahmengewicht drücken könnt? In anbetracht dessen, dass enduro rahmen für den entsprechenden einsatz in der aluversion auch teilweise sub 3 kg schaffen, müsste das für ein robustes trailbike nochmal deutlich runtergehen, oder?


 UI, da bin ich nicht der Experte, das müssen Stefan und Nus beantworten. Die Beiden haben heute oder morgen ein online Meeting um zu klären, wie es mit der Ausarbeitung weiter geht!


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Pike, 25mm Maulweite am LRS, Monarch+, 66° LW und schon ist man bei einem Gewicht und Geo, die auch jedes Enduro hat. Da muss ich ehrlich fragen, was spricht noch für das IBC2.0? Was ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal?


 Also mal abgesehen von der Paierform, der Hinterbau macht einen sehr deutliche Unterschied zu allen, mir bekannten, Enduros. Wie gesagt, sinnig zusammen gestellt, könnte dieses Bike durch recht nah an ein "one for all" Konzept kommen...


----------



## doctor worm (16. Oktober 2014)

Genau die Specs an nem Trailbike sind das Alleinstellungsmerkmal und auch der Grund, warum das für viele hier sehr interessant ist. Umgekehrt seh ich, bei einer Ausstattung bspw. mit ner Revelation, Float CTD, Felgen mit ner Maulweite unter 21mm und nem LW von 68° noch viel, viel weniger Alleinstellungsmerkmale, und so viel leichter wird es dann auch noch nicht mal sein.


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Pike, 25mm Maulweite am LRS, Monarch+, 66° LW und schon ist man bei einem Gewicht und Geo, die auch jedes Enduro hat. Da muss ich ehrlich fragen, was spricht noch für das IBC2.0? Was ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal?


Vor allem Punkt 1:
1. Trailbike Federweg mit großem Spaßpotential und Abfahrtstauglichkeit (gibt´s so gut wie keine Bikes, ich wüsste aber einige Leute, die auf sowas stehen)
2. Einfach Aufgebautes Bike dank reinem Eingelenker (sorglos Bike für jeden Tag und ohne viel putzen und warten. Suchen viele)
3. Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung für gute Progression, aber durchgehendem Sitzrohr (gab´s bisher so noch nicht und ist definitiv Alleinstellungsmerkmal)
...

Gewicht eines Enduro stimmt doch gar nicht. Es sind einige Teile (wie ich auch geschrieben habe) die leichter sein können und der Rahmen wird auch dank seinem einfachen Aufbau bestimmt nicht gerade schwer. Der 67° Winkel hat alle Fahrer gestört, die es gefahren sind.
Man kann auch versuchen alles schwarz zu reden, entgegen jeglicher Logik , das ist schlichtweg reaktionär.
Ich wüsste mal gerne was das Alleinstellungsmerkmal sein soll, wenn man ihm jetzt zwei 180er Bremsscheiben, schmale Felgen, einen 67° Lenkwinkel eine auf 130-140mm aufgeblasene CC Gabel (nichts anders sind fast alle 32mm Gabeln) und einen CC Dämpfer.
Es gibt keinen, außer den Rahmenaufbau. Es wäre einfach nur ein weiteres All-mountain unter hunderten oder tausenden. Die langweiligen Dinger gibt´s wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Bei den Laufrädern halte ich es für das Bike allerdings wirklich völlig überzogen, da jetzt echte Enduro-Radsätze mit Felgen über 500g einzubauen. Das bike ist ja eben kein Enduro. Es gibt inzwischen auch genug leichte und robuste AM-Laufradsätze.
> Mir persönlich wäre es im Prinzip egal, ob die Felge jetzt eine Innenbreite von 21 oder 25mm hat. Ich konnte da noch nie irgendeinen Unterschied merken und halte diesen auch eher für theoretisch. Die schmalere Felge ist bei gleicher Stabilität auch die leichtere, aber das bekommt man hier im Forum heute wohl nicht mehr in die Köpfe, denn breite Felgen sind ja sooo viel besser. Mir würde auch ein Sram Roam 30 Laufrad voll ausreichen.
> Das Argument, das ich eher einsehe, ist die Tauglichkeit für Procore. Daher darf das Serienbike dann auch gerne eine 23mm-25mm Felge haben. ...



Breite Felgen sind wirklich "sooo viel besser". Das gilt umso mehr für Disziplinen, wo man eher leichte Reifen verwendet. Es ist schade, dass das in Finale anscheinend nicht getestet wurde.
Vielleicht schaust Du Dir nochmal die Details zum Procore-System an, da ist gut erklärt warum.

Ich kann übrigens den Gewichtsfetisch nicht verstehen. Was spielt es für den Fahrspaß für eine Rolle, ob ein Rad 12,9 oder 13,1 kg wiegt? Das hilft maximal beim Verkaufen...


----------



## mikefize (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wüsste mal gerne was das Alleinstellungsmerkmal sein soll, wenn man ihm jetzt zwei 180er Bremsscheiben, schmale Felgen, einen 67° Lenkwinkel eine auf 130-140mm aufgeblasene CC Gabel (nichts anders sind fast alle 32mm Gabeln) und einen CC Dämpfer.
> Es gibt keinen, außer den Rahmenaufbau. Es wäre einfach nur ein weiteres All-mountain unter hunderten oder tausenden. Die langweiligen Dinger gibt´s wie Sand am Meer.



Mal ganz von der grundlegenden Diskussion abgesehen stimmt das so einfach nicht. Es gibt zwar eine Hand voll Bikes mit gemäßigt abfahrtsorientierter Geo, leichtem Aufbau und um 130mm Federweg vorn und hinten, aber das ist ganz ganz sicher kein großer Markt. Das hatte ich mir eigentlich auch ursprünglich vom ICB2 erhofft, wenngleich mich auch der etwas neu eingeschlagene Weg reizt.


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin in meinem Bikerleben Felgen von 17mm Innenbreite bis über 30mm Innenbreite gefahren, ich konnte auch beim wechseln von Laufrädern auf schmalere Felgen (jetzt nicht von 32 auf 17mm, aber doch einem Unterschied von 8mm) im gleichen Bike nie einen Unterschied feststellen. Für mich sind das einfach nur theoretische Vorteile. Ich spüre sie nicht.
Ich denke, das ist aber auch egal, am Ende wird bei einer Abstimmung eh ein Mittelmaß um die 23mm raus kommen.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Bike sollte ein potentes Fahrwerk bekommen. Ich frage mich echt wie man sich über 35mm Standrohre aufregen kann, bei einer Gabel die nur gut 1,8 kg wiegt und noch dazu nur eine 15mm Achse hat. Irgendwoher muss ja bischen Steifigkeit kommen. Eine Gabel wie die Pike halte ich für perfekt, gerne auch mit 150mm. Genau das gleiche gilt für den Dämpfer.


entweder potentes Fahrwerk oder Pike, beides geht nicht.

Betreffend Bremsscheiben, wieso fährt man am VR und HR dieselbe Scheibengröße? Persönlich würde ich am Trailbike 180/160 und am Enduro/Freeride 203/180 fahren; vorausgesetzt eine entsprechende Bremse ist montiert.


----------



## Kharne (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Logik muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder? Die Pike ledert jede aktuelle 32er Gabel am Markt ab, die Fox 34 gleich mit.


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> entweder potentes Fahrwerk oder Pike, beides geht nicht.
> 
> Betreffend Bremsscheiben, wieso fährt man am VR und HR dieselbe Scheibengröße? Persönlich würde ich am Trailbike 180/160 und am Enduro/Freeride 203/180 fahren; vorausgesetzt eine entsprechende Bremse ist montiert.


Hinten haben wir einen 180mm PM, daher werden wir hinten auch mindestens eine 180er Scheibe bekommen.
Das mit der Pike verstehe ich nicht. Willst du damit sagen, die Pike ist keine potente Gabel ?
Was (das auch  in Frage kommt), außer vielleicht einer neuen 36 und Deville (die beide zu teuer sind) wäre denn nach deiner Ansicht potent?


----------



## ONE78 (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es im Prinzip egal, ob die Felge jetzt eine Innenbreite von 21 oder 25mm hat. Ich konnte da noch nie irgendeinen Unterschied merken und halte diesen auch eher für theoretisch. Die schmalere Felge ist bei gleicher Stabilität auch die leichtere, aber das bekommt man hier im Forum heute wohl nicht mehr in die Köpfe, denn breite Felgen sind ja sooo viel besser
> .



ja sind sie!
und die 23er sind leichter! Die haben das größere flächenträgheitsmoment bzw wenn sie das gleiche haben wie schmale, sind sie leichter. Den unterschied der felgenbreite merkt man sehr deutlich beim abdrücken der laufräder. Die breiten felgen sind einfach deutlich (seiten)steifer. Man kann die auch mit weniger oder dünneren speichen aufbauen.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das mit der Pike verstehe ich nicht. Willst du damit sagen, die Pike ist keine potente Gabel ?


ja, wenn man die Priorität auf ein potentes Fahrwerk legt sollte man keine Pike verbauen, da gibt es in der Klasse bessere (nicht im Verhältnis zu dem AM-Gäbelchen).

Die größte Priorität (und dementsprechend die Kosten) würde ich auf den Rahmen legen, ob am Komplettrad eine Pike, Fox 32, Revelation... verbaut wird ist doch egal da wahrscheinlich ein Großteil der Käufer aus dem Forum ihr Bike sowieso individuell aufbauen werden.


----------



## Jierdan (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ja, wenn man die Priorität auf ein potentes Fahrwerk legt sollte man keine Pike verbauen, da gibt es in der Klasse bessere (nicht im Verhältnis zu dem AM-Gäbelchen).[...]



Ich bin lange keine aktuelle Gabel mehr gefahren, aber: Wenn nicht Pike, nicht Deville, nicht Fox 36? Was heißt das dann konkret? Was bleibt da noch? Mattoc? 350CR? Lyrik? Argyle? 831? Vengeance HLR?


----------



## H.B.O (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke das große Mißverständnis ist immernoch, dass ein bike mit weniger Federweg weniger aushalten muss als ein enduro- wenn man ein ballerbike baut ist das ganz klar nicht der Fall. Und der Kommentar:"Dann kann ich mir doch gleich ein enduro kaufen" ist -um höflich zu bleiben- wenig durchdacht.

Ballern mit weniger Federweg (und größeren Rädern) ist was ganz anderes und macht (mir zumindest) mehr spaß. Nicht einfach festhalten sondern pushen, pumpen, surfen etc.  (hust-bryceland video solo-hust)

Wenn man das bike jetzt mit 32er, racing ralph, 720er lenker und weichen laufrädern ausstattet, geht das aber nur halb so gut. Da die Pike leicht ist, seh ich gewichtsmäßig nur bei den laufrädern probleme, die sollten schon relativ leicht sein sonst ists wieder essig mit pushen, pumpen etc. (Eine Felge zu nehmen die unter 23mm innen hat, wäre bei der absehbaren procoremania nicht sehr clever) 

Bei den Bremsen brauch ich auch fürs ballern keine 200er scheiben aber bei dem geringen mehrgewicht ists halb so wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (16. Oktober 2014)

Man kann es auch übertreiben! Weder Megaleichtbau mit RacingRalph oder Enduro-/Freeridemässig finde ich für so ein Bike passend. Für mich ist sowas irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## GrillMeister (16. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm... Was hier passiert, erinnert mich stark an die Produktentwicklungsmeetings bei uns im Haus.

Die haben wir irgendwann abgeschafft, weil nur ganz wenige Leute dazu in der Lage waren die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Produktes, welche sich durch das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Komponenten ergibt, zu beurteilen.

Basti hat auch mehrfach gesagt, dass es sich nicht lohnt über einzelne Komponenten zu diskutieren, weil das Paket stimmen muss.

Bei der Geo waren doch auch Testfahrer dabei, die im Vorfeld meinten genau zu wissen was richtig und falsch ist und dann ihre Meinung überdenken mussten.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Ich denke das große Mißverständnis ist immernoch, dass ein bike mit weniger Federweg weniger aushalten muss als ein enduro- wenn man ein ballerbike baut ist das ganz klar nicht der Fall. Und der Kommentar:"Dann kann ich mir doch gleich ein enduro kaufen" ist -um höflich zu bleiben- wenig durchdacht.
> 
> Ballern mit weniger Federweg (und größeren Rädern) ist was ganz anderes und macht (mir zumindest) mehr spaß. Nicht einfach festhalten sondern pushen, pumpen, surfen etc.  (hust-bryceland video solo-hust)
> 
> ...


Ich finds lustig, dass du agrat dieses Video erwähnst. Das Blur kommt (kam?) standardmäßig mit 32er Fox, Float CTD, Elixir 5-Bremsen mit 160er Discs, 3fach-Kurbel und 19mm-AM-Felgen. Klar, bei Santa-Cruz kann man ganz einfach was anderes spezifizieren - aber das ist (bzw. war?) nunmal die Standardausstattung. Auch das Bronson fährt der Downhill-Profi übrigens mit recht moderater Ausstattung (34er Fox, Float CTD, Enve AM-Felgen): http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...Santa-Cruz-Bronson,5353/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2

Es ist schon faszinierend, wie der da mit völlig ungeeignetem Material Spaß hat ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (16. Oktober 2014)

Enve am felgen halte ich nicht für völlig ungeeignet! Sowas will ich auch!


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Auch das Bronson fährt der Downhill-Profi übrigens mit recht moderater Ausstattung (34er Fox, Float CTD, Enve AM-Felgen): http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...Santa-Cruz-Bronson,5353/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2
> 
> Es ist schon faszinierend, wie der da mit völlig ungeeignetem Material Spaß hat ;-)



Die Enve Am waren echte Enduro-Felgen und die Fox Teile sind alles nur nicht Serie.  Kann man schlichtweg nicht vergleichen. Die Fox 34 ist außerdem in anderer Hinsicht ganz schön heftig. Schwerer als Pike, Mattoc und 36 und baut auch noch höher.


----------



## ibislover (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ja, wenn man die Priorität auf ein potentes Fahrwerk legt sollte man keine Pike verbauen, da gibt es in der Klasse bessere...


dann lass mal hören welche!?!


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich bin lange keine aktuelle Gabel mehr gefahren, aber: Wenn nicht Pike, nicht Deville, nicht Fox 36? Was heißt das dann konkret? Was bleibt da noch? Mattoc? 350CR? Lyrik? Argyle? 831? Vengeance HLR?



persönlich finde ich 350 NCR, Deville und Lefty Supermax 2.0 sowohl von der Leistung als auch der Qualität besser. Die neue Fox 36 kenne ich nicht und die Mattoc konnte ich nur mal kurz testen; was (in diesem kurzen Zeitraum beurteilen kann) die Leistung angeht m.A. nicht wesentlich besser/schlechter  als  die Pike, die Verarbeitungsqualität war wesentlich besser (eine 3 Monate alte Test-Mattoc hatte weniger Mängel als meine gleichalte Pike, welche nur als Ersatzgabel genutzt wurde).


----------



## help (16. Oktober 2014)

Preis/Leistung muss aber am ICB auch passen. Die teuren Gabeln werden nur an der Topvariante sinnvoll sein.
Was bringt mir an dem 2.600-2.800€ eine 1k+ Gabel, wenn ich dafür viele Abstriche machen muss?

Die Pike hat schon ein super P/L-Verhältnis, ebenso eine Sram Guide.
Man kann ja fast eine Srambike bauen, Pike+Monarch(+), Guide, ReverbStealth und eine X1. Dazu halbwegs gute Laufräder und einen sauber verarbeiteten/leichten Rahmen. Anbauteile sind dann eben billig, egal hauptsache der Rest ist stimmig.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

bekommen andere (bezogen auf die Ausstattung) auch (fast) hin http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B-Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. Oktober 2014)

Alutech ist nicht YT, Canyon, Radon oder Rose.

Ausserdem will ich kein Fahrwerk vom Herrn Bossard am Rad haben, das Zeug geht dauernd kaputt und dann darfste warten bis die in Frankreich es reparieren, nein danke.


----------



## ibislover (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> bekommen andere (bezogen auf die Ausstattung) auch (fast) hin http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-650B-Pro


du vergleichst äpfel mit kürbissen...! ;-)


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Enve Am waren echte Enduro-Felgen und die Fox Teile sind alles nur nicht Serie.  Kann man schlichtweg nicht vergleichen. Die Fox 34 ist außerdem in anderer Hinsicht ganz schön heftig. Schwerer als Pike, Mattoc und 36 und baut auch noch höher.


Die Enve-Felgen sind trotzdem viel zu leicht und, da Carbon, dem einen oder anderen hier viel zu anfällig. Die Fox 34 ist ja eh keine Gabel sondern eine Zumutung _und_ viel zu schwer. (Soll ich Ironie-Tags anbringen?)

Wie du draufkommst, dass Fox nicht Standard war ist mir schleierhaft, vgl. http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de/br/archives/frame/167 für den CTD-Dämpfer und http://www.santacruzbikes.co.uk/blur-tr/ für Gabel und Dämpfer. Diese Fox-Federlemente, d.h. 32er Float 130mm und CTD Float ohne Piggy, wurden übrigens auch in allen mir bekannten Testberichten gefahren.


----------



## Kharne (16. Oktober 2014)

Ratboy fährt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit *nicht* mit der Standartdämpfung rum


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Alutech ist nicht YT, Canyon, Radon oder Rose.


 gut erkannt es handelt sich um eine andere Firma, aber auch Alutech betreibt insbesondere einen Direktvertrieb und die Produktion ist in den asiatischen Raum und an Dritte ausgelagert.



Kharne schrieb:


> Ausserdem will ich kein Fahrwerk vom Herrn Bossard am Rad haben, das Zeug geht dauernd kaputt und dann darfste warten bis die in Frankreich es reparieren, nein danke.


 wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat geht man anscheinend zu unfundierten Behauptungen über.


----------



## Kharne (16. Oktober 2014)

Guck einfach mal in den Deville Thread rein 

Ich habe mehrere Bekannte, die nur Stress mit ihren Bos Gabeln hatten. Die waren froh, wenn es mal weniger als 4 Wochen gedauert hat, bis sie die "reparierte" Gabel wiederhatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

ich habe 1000ende von Bekannte die die nur Stress mit ihren Rock Shox Gabeln haben 

Das Thema hatten wir beide schon einmal an einer andere Stelle/Thread, deswegen der Verweis darauf => Pike-Thread zeugt jedoch nicht davon, dass die Pike in irgendeiner Form besser ist.

Wie in einem der vorgehenden Post geschrieben sollten wir lieber über die Rahmendetails (Gewicht, Zugführung), anstatt über Anbauteile zu reden bei denen wir keinen Konsens finden  und viele Käufer ihr Bike individuell nach den persönlichen Präferenzen aufbauen werden. Für mich sind eher Detail wie eine unsinnige PM 7 Aufnahme ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Oktober 2014)

@Alpenstreicher: eigentlich haben foreigner und kharne schon richtige punkte angeführt. ich versteh nur nicht was Du eigentlich sagen wolltest: Der Videovergleich ist Mist ?(find ich nicht: short travel big tires light wheels) Das alte blur war in standartausstattung ein gutes ballerbike ? (nicht nach heutigem maßstab, im video ists übrigends ein solo, oder meinst Du das alte trailvideo von ihm ?). Man kann auch mit schlechter ausstattung spaß haben ?(unbestritten). Bei "lustigen" kommentaren besteht einfach immer die gefahr, dass man nicht auf den punkt kommt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Die größte Priorität (und dementsprechend die Kosten) würde ich auf den Rahmen legen, ob am Komplettrad eine Pike, Fox 32, Revelation... verbaut wird ist doch egal da wahrscheinlich ein Großteil der Käufer aus dem Forum ihr Bike sowieso individuell aufbauen werden.


Blödes Argument wenn es regulär Rahmenkits gibt. Wem die Serienausstattung garnicht in den Kram passt, wird sich wohl eher nen Rahmenkit kaufen als am Serienbike rum zu basteln. 
Und mit der "ich kauf mir nen Komplettbike und bau alles ab um es zu verticken" Klientel zu kalkulieren wäre irgendwie schräg.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Oktober 2014)

@H.B.O: Naja, ich bezog mich auf den ersten Treffer beim Googlen nach "bryceland video solo": 




Die konkreten Punkte wären:

Der gezeigte Trail entspricht dem ursprünglich für das ICB-2 angedachten Einsatzzweck: Flowig, schnell, eher weniger steil, mit Anliegern und Sprüngen, und auf keinen Fall verblockt
Das dazu passende Bike hat, wenns von Santa-Cruz kommt, 'ne 32er Gabel, einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy, eher schmale Felgen, und eine kurze steile Geometrie

Trotz (oder wegen?) leichten AM-Komponenten und AM-Geometrie hat Bryceland da offensichtlich mächtig viel Spass
Wenn mans mit dem aktuellen ICB-2 vergleicht fällt folgendens auf

Länger
Flacher
Mehr Federweg, besonders vorne
Ich kann den Wunsch nach massiveren Komponenten absolut verstehen - das ICB-2 ist von der Auslegung her absolut dazu geeignet, durch Steinfelder und über verblockte Trails zu fräsen, und dafür wären die leichten AM-Komponenten unterdimensioniert. Genauso kann ich den Wunsch nach leichten Komponenten verstehen, die optimal einen Fahrstil wie im Video gezeigt unterstützen und wesentlich besser zum gezeigten Trail passen.

Ich denke, die Community muss sich noch einig werden, was für ein Rad ICB-2 werden soll: Ein leichtes, schnelles AM a la Blur, oder eher ein Enduro mit wenig Federweg. Ich seh da grad zwei Fraktionen aufeinanderprallen. Die einen Seite ist definiert über die, die aktiv bei der Entwicklung geholfen und den Einsatzbereich in Richtung Enduro verschoben haben, und die andere durch Leute, die jetzt enttäuscht sind, dass was anderes rausgekommen ist als ursprünglich mal geplant.

In diesem Sinne: Unterhaltet euch doch erst mal darüber, was für ein Rad ihr wollt. Dann wird auch die Komponentenwahl eindeutiger.


PS: Ich nehm dazu jetzt ganz bewusst keine Position ein, wer da recht hat. Mir ist es im Grunde egal, denn ich hab schon vor langer Zeit entschieden, dass das ICB-2 nicht mein Rad werden wird. Da ich den Planungs- und Entwicklungsprozess äußerst spannend finde lese ich immer noch mit. Und manchmal, da find ich es einfach lustig, mit welchen Argumenten Lobbyarbeit in die eine oder andere Richtung gemacht wird, seien es faktisch falsche Argumente, Scheinargumente ("der hat 'ne andere Dämpfung" - kritisiert wurde die 32er Fox jedoch für mangelnde Steifigkeit), gute alte Überzeugungsarbeit ganz ohne Argumente ("es ist ja wohl so, dass ..."), Argumente die im Grunde das Gegenteil von dem belegen, was der Poster sagen wollte, oder auch das allseits beliebte "das lässt sich nicht durch Formeln ausdrücken, das muss man erfahren". Ganz wie im richtigen Leben


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Blödes Argument wenn es regulär Rahmenkits gibt. Wem die Serienausstattung garnicht in den Kram passt, wird sich wohl eher nen Rahmenkit kaufen als am Serienbike rum zu basteln.
> Und mit der "ich kauf mir nen Komplettbike und bau alles ab um es zu verticken" Klientel zu kalkulieren wäre irgendwie schräg.



 es geht doch nicht darum ob es das Rad als Rahmenkit und Komplettrad gibt, es geht darum zu ermitteln wie viel der Rahmen im Ergebnis (u.a. Herstellung....) kostet, erst dann kann man das Budget für die Ausstattung des jeweiligen Komplettrades bestimmen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...Der gezeigte Trail entspricht dem ursprünglich für das ICB-2 angedachten Einsatzzweck: Flowig, schnell, eher weniger steil, mit Anliegern und Sprüngen, und auf keinen Fall verblockt...



Bis auf die Sprünge (dafür braucht man ein FR  ) HT-Gelände 



Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann den Wunsch nach massiveren Komponenten absolut verstehen - das ICB-2 ist von der Auslegung her absolut dazu geeignet, durch Steinfelder und über verblockte Trails...



Ich finde die Richtung gut, in die es geht. Der angedachte 29er-Ableger könnte in zwei Jahren gut mein Trailfox ersetzen.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Oktober 2014)

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...DaWA27NgV1skG_DRJ4JOaPw&bvm=bv.77648437,d.d2s
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...DaWA27NgV1skG_DRJ4JOaPw&bvm=bv.77648437,d.d2s


Ne, ist das video oben, das solo ist in sachen geo bis auf den reach gar nicht so weit vom icb 2.weg.  150er gabel wäre mir jetzt auch zu viel, aber wenn man eine pike nimmt (kürzbarer airshaft) und bisschen mit dem steuersatz spielt kann jeder 130-150 fahren und gut. bei 130 bekommst Du dann auch noch steilere winkel, für die tourenfraktion. insgesamt sollte es meiner meinung nach in richtung transition scout gehen, da will man sich draufsetzen und losbrettern (rahmen von "scout" 125mm und "patrol" 150mm wiegen übrigends das gleiche !!)


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @H.B.O: Naja, ich bezog mich auf den ersten Treffer beim Googlen nach "bryceland video solo":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch ein sehr geiles Trailbike war das TRc von Neikless





12.7 kg mit Coilfahrwerk klasse


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man entweder ein Blur-mäßiges Bike bauen muss oder ein Enduro mit wenig Federweg. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das "richtige" Ergebnis dazwischen.
Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es natürlich Parallelen zu einem Enduro, aber auch zu leichten Allmountainbikes. Die gesunde Mischung macht´s. Das bike sollte durch relativ leichte Komponenten, Laufräder und Reifen das Bike leichter zu beschleunigen, zu fahren und spritziger machen als ein Énduro. Unterstützt wird das wendigere und handlich, spritzige Verhalten auch durch den kleineren Federweg und ein straffes Fahrwerk, das auf gemäßigten Trails einfach mehr Spaß macht, weil man nicht überall drüber walzt sondern mehr mit dem Gelände spielen kann, springen, surfen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte meiner Ansicht nach ein Fahrwerk stehen, dass zwar straff sein darf, aber seinen Federweg effizient nutzt und wirklich potent ist, so dass man damit auch richtig Gas geben kann und ordentlich Abfahrtsperformance hat. Dazu gehören für mich dann auch anständige Bremsen. Fertig ist die gute Mischung.

Zu dem Video: Vom Trail-Bike vom Bryceland gab es mal ein paar Bilder in Netz, zu denen auch ein paar Sachen da standen, das war noch bevor das Video raus kam. Nur um das richtig zu stellen. Das Bike im Video hat eine 150mm Fox 34 RAD drinnen (da es bei 32er mit 120mm einen Lenkwinkel von 68°hat, liegt der Lenkwinkel bei dem Rad im Video bei 66°) und Enve AM Felgen sind Enduro Felgen mit 24mm Innenbreite, dazu ist es die größte Rahmengröße. So viel zu kurz und steil. Mag Herr Bryceland anscheinend nämlich nicht.

Santa Cruz in ehren, aber ich finde Santa Cruz immer als Vergleich her zu nehmen absolut untauglich. Die Bikes sind für den amerikanischen Markt auf californischen Trails entwickelt. Trails von denen Leute aus unseren Landen, die dort wohnen oder dort zu besuch waren, sagen, dass die zwar super Spaß machen, aber doch gänzlich anders sind als unsere. O-Ton: " Wenn auf dem Trail dort 3 Steine liegen, dann sagen die der hat einen Rock Garden".
Das entspricht einfach nicht der europäischen Realität. Wir sollten vielleicht nicht so viel schauen, was andere machen, sondern einfach selbst ein möglichst gutes Bike für uns und unseren Markt entwickeln.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja, das Solo hat 435mm Kettenstreben, 68° Lenkwinkel, 73° Sitzwinkel, 403mm Reach und grad mal einen 111er Radstand. Wenn ich das mit dem ICB-2 vergleiche find ich nicht so viel Ähnlichkeit. Das Solo ist wesentlich kürzer trotz etwas längerer Kettenstreben, und hat den steileren Lenkwinkel (fürs ICB wurde ja angedacht, den Lenkwinkel von 67° auf 66° zu verflachen). Aber die Geo-Diskussion ist lang vorbei, kein Grund das nochmal aufzuwärmen.

(Daten von http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/06/01/santa-cruz-bikes-launches-the-solo-a-new-27-5-5-trail-bike/).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man entweder ein Blur-mäßiges Bike bauen muss oder ein Enduro mit wenig Federweg. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das "richtige" Ergebnis dazwischen.
> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es natürlich Parallelen zu einem Enduro, aber auch zu leichten Allmountainbikes. Die gesunde Mischung macht´s. Das bike sollte durch relativ leichte Komponenten, Laufräder und Reifen das Bike leichter zu beschleunigen, zu fahren und spritziger machen als ein Énduro. Unterstützt wird das wendigere und handlich, spritzige Verhalten auch durch den kleineren Federweg und ein straffes Fahrwerk, das auf gemäßigten Trails einfach mehr Spaß macht, weil man nicht überall drüber walzt sondern mehr mit dem Gelände spielen kann, springen, surfen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte meiner Ansicht nach ein Fahrwerk stehen, dass zwar straff sein darf, aber seinen Federweg effizient nutzt und wirklich potent ist, so dass man damit auch richtig Gas geben kann und ordentlich Abfahrtsperformance hat. Dazu gehören für mich dann auch anständige Bremsen. Fertig ist die gute Mischung.
> 
> Zu dem Video: Vom Trail-Bike vom Bryceland gab es mal ein paar Bilder in Netz, zu denen auch ein paar Sachen da standen, das war noch bevor das Video raus kam. Nur um das richtig zu stellen. Das Bike im Video hat eine 150mm Fox 34 RAD drinnen (da es bei 32er mit 120mm einen Lenkwinkel von 68°hat, liegt der Lenkwinkel bei dem Rad im Video bei 66°) und Enve AM Felgen sind Enduro Felgen mit 24mm Innenbreite, dazu ist es die größte Rahmengröße. So viel zu kurz und steil. Mag Herr Bryceland anscheinend nämlich nicht.
> ...


 WORD! Nach diesem Motto wurde bisher jedes Alutech intern entwickelt und allzu schlecht sind wir damit nicht gefahren, am Ende ist es doch so: Wir sind Biker, unser Kunde ist Biker. wäre schon komisch, wenn das was uns Spaß macht, beim Kunden nicht ankommen würde... Ich weiß, es gibt auch Gegenbeispiele, aber nicht bei uns;-)


----------



## foreigner (16. Oktober 2014)

Man muss die Geo tatsächlich nicht mehr diskutieren. Nachdem 16 von 16 Testfahrern der Lenkwinkel zu steil ist, gehört er einfach 1° flacher gemacht.


----------



## H.B.O (16. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner: juhu Regensburg = Californien - wir haben auch keine steine. serien sc hin serien sc her-mir ging es um die art des fahrens und das konkret verwendete bike. wie gesagt das neue transition konzept gefällt mir gut (weit besser als sc) und es bricht auch keinem ein zacken aus der krone wenn er sich an anderen coolen sachen orientiert- machen wir doch schon die ganze zeit so. so etwas wie ein scout + bissl mehr federweg fände ich gut.

Ging mir auch eigentlich nicht um die geo sondern den diskutierten aufbau und federweg


----------



## hnx (16. Oktober 2014)

Das ist eine 34er Talas, 160/130 in Joshs Blur auf 130mm gefahren, nur der Steifigkeit wegen, die 34 kann man auch lesen und den Talas Einsteller erkennen. Also nix 66°.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man muss die Geo tatsächlich nicht mehr diskutieren. Nachdem 16 von 16 Testfahrern der Lenkwinkel zu steil ist, gehört er einfach 1° flacher gemacht.


soweit ich mich richtig erinnere hatte die Abstimmung (Runde 4 oder 5) einen Lenkwinkel von 67 Grad zum Ergebnis, insofern *war* das Geometriethema bis jetzt erledigt. Falls Änderungen von dem vorgenannten Abstimmungsergebnis gemacht werden hat sich das Thema wohl doch noch nicht erledigt.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Gabel in dem Video hat niemals nur 130mm FW, das ist mehr.

Ich glaube das "große" Problem, das hier auf den letzten Seiten diskutiert wurde (warum soll ich ein Bike mit 130mm kaufen, wenn ich ein Enduro haben kann) rührt daher, dass gewisse Leute der Meinung sind mehr Federweg=besser. Ich sage jetzt aber, dass ich auf keinem Der Trails in Finale lieber mehr Federweg gehabt hätte. Das Rad fuhr sich sehr viel spritziger als alle Enduros die ich kenne und das lag an dem straffen Fahrwerk.
Leichte Fahrräder in allen Ehren, den größten Unterschied machen nunmal Reifen und Fahrwerk. Wenn man sich für gute Reifen, ein gutes Fahrwerk und eine gute Geo entschieden hat, DANN fährt sich das Bike natürlich besser, je leichter es ist.
Und so fuhr sich das ICB 2 mit 2,4" MM und dem neuen NN viel agiler und mit mehr Pop als alle gleichgewichtige Enduros, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
Dazu habe ich die Gabeln deutlich straffer abgestimmt, als ich sie in Enduros abstimme, sodass das Fahrwerk sehr ausgewogen war.
Deswegen ist es trotz Enduro-mäßigen Gabeln und 12-13kg eine andere Kategorie, als "Enduro". Eine Kategorie, die meines Wissens außer einem Saracen keine Alternative hat. Weil ich ein solches Bike bevor das Projekt los ging gesucht, aber nicht gefunden hab, fand ich es so interessant: Wenig, dafür qualitativer Federweg, stabiler Rahmen, aggressive Geo.

Für mich hat sich ein 160mm+ Enduro auf meinen Hometrails immer angefühlt, wie wenn man mit nem Race DH-Bike in Winterberg aufkreuzt. Durch das dicke Bike werden die Strecken einfach langweilig. Mit nem Enduro habe ich in Winterberg viel mehr Spass, auf typischen Harz Trails wiederum werde ich ziemlich sicher den meisten Spass mit dem ICB 2 haben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> soweit ich mich richtig erinnere hatte die Abstimmung (Runde 4 oder 5) einen Lenkwinkel von 67 Grad zum Ergebnis, insofern *war* das Geometriethema bis jetzt erledigt. Falls Änderungen von dem vorgenannten Abstimmungsergebnis gemacht werden hat sich das Thema wohl doch noch nicht erledigt.



Du stimmst mit deiner Familie darüber ab wo es die nächsten Jahre in den Urlaub gehen soll (immer gleiches Ziel). Nach dem ersten Jahr stellt ihr fest das es absolut niemanden taugt, es ist zwar Urlaub, es könnte aber besser sein. Was tust du?

a. Hältst am Abstimmungergebnis fest und fährst jedes Jahr an den gleichen Ort.
b. Du überdenkst diese Abstimmung und stellst fest dass das schöne Katlaogbildchen (Theorie) mit den tatsächlichen angetroffenen Umständen (Praxis) nichts zu tun hatte und änderst die Pläne.
c. Du postest in einem Forum und bestehst auf das theoretische Ergebnis.


----------



## hnx (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie sind die Tests mit -1° Lenkwinkel ausgefallen? Eventuell trifft ja wieder b) von @Speziazlizt Liste zu. Praxiserfahrung mit 16 Testern und -1° LW sehe ich nirgends, ah ne, wenn man selber nur graue Theorie betreibt ists ja in Ordnung.


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Du stimmst mit deiner Familie darüber ab wo es die nächsten Jahre in den Urlaub gehen soll (immer gleiches Ziel). Nach dem ersten Jahr stellt ihr fest das es absolut niemanden taugt, es ist zwar Urlaub, es könnte aber besser sein. Was tust du?
> 
> a. Hältst am Abstimmungergebnis fest und fährst jedes Jahr an den gleichen Ort.
> b. Du überdenkst diese Abstimmung und stellst fest dass das schöne Katlaogbildchen (Theorie) mit den tatsächlichen angetroffenen Umständen (Praxis) nichts zu tun hatte und änderst die Pläne.
> c. Du postest in einem Forum und bestehst auf das theoretische Ergebnis.



Von an dem Abstimmungergebnis festhalten hatte ich nichts geschrieben, jedoch sollte man, wenn man den "demokratischen" Ansatz auch weiterhin (und nicht nur zu Marketingzwecken) durchziehen möchte, über das geänderte Geometriethema nochmal abstimmen lassen.

Ferner sollte man aus den vorgenannten Gründen, wenn sich abzeichnet das eine für die Community wesentliche Eigenschaft des Bikes (Runde 2 - leicht und steif hatte mit 14% nach der Antriebseffizienz mit 17% die höchste Priorität) nicht erreicht wird, darüber diskutieren und ggfs. abstimmen ob diese Eigenschaft nicht z.B. durch ein anderes Rahmenmaterial erreicht werden kann.

Falls die Verantwortlichen (die Jungs von Alutech,  Nuts, etc., welche bisher einen super Job gemacht haben) dies anders sehen ist das natürlich auch i.O., dann nur das Projekt bitte nicht unter dem Label IBC 2.0 firmieren lassen.

PS. bei uns in der Familie bestimmt nur einer, ich wo es in den Urlaub hingeht - duck und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (16. Oktober 2014)

Die mehrheit war auch gegen einen umwerfer und trotzdem versaut der platz dafür die optik umd konstruktion...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (16. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Die mehrheit war auch gegen einen umwerfer und trotzdem versaut der platz dafür die optik umd konstruktion...


Das ist leider falsch. Richtig ist, dass mit knapper Mehrheit abgestimmt wurde, auf einen Umwerfer verzichten zu können.

Die Frage, ob das Rad einen Umwerfer oder eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen Umwerfer haben sollte, wurde nie zur Abstimmung gestellt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Oktober 2014)

Wir brauchen dringend die Ausstattungsthreads! Hier wird sich seit ner Woche um die gleichen Themen im Kreis gedreht...


----------



## onkel_c (16. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... die dort wohnen oder dort zu besuch waren, sagen, dass die zwar super Spaß machen, aber doch gänzlich anders sind als unsere. O-Ton: " Wenn auf dem Trail dort 3 Steine liegen, dann sagen die der hat einen Rock Garden". ....



naja. kalifornien ist recht groß. und ICH kann dir sagen, da gibt es waschechte trails, die finale nicht wirklich nachstehen. und ja, die haben auch 'echte steinfelder' . lake tahoe ist zb ziemlich nett.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2014)

Wird halt zeit, dass Alutech ein Machtwort spricht, trotz all der netten Demokratie. Wüsste schon gerne inwieweit die Geo verändert wird. Ausstattung ist auch irgendwie total egal, weil hinterher kann sich ja jeder selbst das ranschrauben was er mag.


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

das mit dem Machtwort ist so eine Sache, ich sehe schon die Kommentare: " siehste, die wollten es eh flacher haben, das Bike doch schon fertig im Lager..." Kommt euch doch vermutlich bekannt vor...
ich schlage vor, wir machen es wie immer: bauen ein Bike in jeder Größe flacher und lassen euch weiter testen, optimalerweise mit Biketausch. Dann ist zumindest eine Teildemokratie gewahrt...
in diesem Sinne: *Sonntag ab 13 Uhr ICB und Alutech testen bei mir in Bad Oeynhausen, Anmeldung mit Radwunsch bitte an mich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2014)

Letztendlich stellt ihr das Bike her und verkauft es und müsst davon leben.. wenn es mir hinterher gefällt, gut, wenn nicht dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Es wird genug andere Kunden geben.


----------



## Kharne (16. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Sonntag ab 13 Uhr ICB und Alutech testen bei mir in Bad Oeynhausen, Anmeldung mit Radwunsch bitte an mich*



Und ich hock hier mit geprellter Schulter und entzündeter Bizepssehne


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das mit dem Machtwort ist so eine Sache, ich sehe schon die Kommentare: " siehste, die wollten es eh flacher haben, das Bike doch schon fertig im Lager..." Kommt euch doch vermutlich bekannt vor...
> ich schlage vor, wir machen es wie immer: bauen ein Bike in jeder Größe flacher und lassen euch weiter testen, optimalerweise mit Biketausch. Dann ist zumindest eine Teildemokratie gewahrt...
> in diesem Sinne: *Sonntag ab 13 Uhr ICB und Alutech testen bei mir in Bad Oeynhausen, Anmeldung mit Radwunsch bitte an mich*



Wenn das nicht nur noch weiter weg wäre als Finale


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht nur noch weiter weg wäre als Finale


Rhein/Main und Tirol folgen im November!


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Rhein/Main und Tirol folgen im November!



Nord- oder Südtirol  ?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Letztendlich stellt ihr das Bike her und verkauft es und müsst davon leben.. wenn es mir hinterher gefällt, gut, wenn nicht dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Es wird genug andere Kunden geben.



Genau so sieht es aus.


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. Oktober 2014)

Hab heute wieder mal sehnsuchtsvoll die Fotos von unseren Tests in Finale angeschaut. Einen größeren Gegensatz als die geistige Ödnis der sich hier im Kreis drehenden, übellaunigen Meta-Diskussion über technische Fahrwerksdetails und der spontanen Lebensfreude, die das Radl an den ligurischen Trails vermittelt hat, kann ich mir gerade schwer vorstellen. 

Ein bisschen liegt das wohl an den Irrungen und Wirrungen der menschlichen Kommunikation an sich. Und daran, dass sich zehn unterschiedliche Radlfahrer unter dem Begriff "Trailbike" zehn total unterschiedliche Fahrräder vorstellen. Und ein bisschen wohl auch daran, dass es einige Vögel wohl gar nicht erwarten können, dass das Projekt in den Sand gesetzt wird, weil sie, aus welchen obskuren Gründen auch immer, einen Grad Lenkwinkel, und ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht als persönliche Beleidigung auffassen.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf das Endergebnis. Auch weil ich weiß, dass ich nicht unbedingt zur Kernzielgruppe gehöre. Und weil ich mir trotzdem gut vorstellen kann, das das Ganze hier bei unserer Topographie funktioniert: Ein Rad mit gewissen Reserven an den entscheidenden Stellen für die entscheidenden Stellen. Und ehrlich, solange es nicht halb Norddeutschland inklusive Basti und Stefan "kannibalisiert", ist mir völlig wumpe, ob und wie das Ding in irgendein Produktportfolio reinpasst und mit welchen Schalmeientönen man das Ganze dann letztendlich vermarkten muss. 

Wenn's gut ist, wird's sich's eh durchsetzen. Und dann wird's nicht allzulange dauern, bis die anderen Hersteller nachziehen und die sensationelle Erfindung von "Trail Plus" proklamieren ...


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Oktober 2014)

ich verstehs auch immer noch nicht wo das problem ist:

du baust eine leichte 140er Gabel ein und hast ein "leichtes" Rad mit 67° Lenkwinkel oder du baust eine 160er Gabel ein und hast 66° Lenkwinkel und kannst bergab mehr gas geben.

sollte in der Abstimmung für die "dickere" oder "dünnere" Gabel entschieden werden, könnt ihr euch immer noch ein Rahmenset kaufen ODER ihr probiert es einfach so aus und wenn es euch dann NICHT gefällt, kann man immer a) die gabel taveln oder b) die gabel wechseln oder ihr kauft euch das rad halt einfach nicht (wäre dann auch eine option)


----------



## Sir Galahad (16. Oktober 2014)

Tja, wenn man ein Forenbike bauen will und dabei auf die "Weisheit der Masse" schwört, muss man auch damit rechnen, dass Diskussionen ihre eigene Dynamik und manchmal auch Beharrungsvermögen haben.

Wenn dann intensiver Beteiligte wie die Auserwählten Edlen User Tester die übrigen Foristen als unverständige Ödhirne betrachten, haben sie auch irgendwie das Ganze nicht verstanden, oder?

Egal, weiter (Hauptsache "Unterhaltung").


----------



## arghlol (16. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es trotz Enduro-mäßigen Gabeln und 12-13kg eine andere Kategorie, als "Enduro". Eine Kategorie, die meines Wissens außer einem Saracen keine Alternative hat. Weil ich ein solches Bike bevor das Projekt los ging gesucht, aber nicht gefunden hab, fand ich es so interessant: Wenig, dafür qualitativer Federweg, stabiler Rahmen, aggressive Geo.


Banshee Spitfire! Für mich das Rad, an dem sich das ICB 2 messen lassen muss (immer noch mein Traumrad, wenn es nicht so nah an meinem jetzigen Rad dran wäre..). Ich bin kein Gewichtsfetischist, aber wenn der Rahmen leichter als das Spitfire wird, wäre das schon ein echter Pluspunkt.

Ich finde genau diese Nische ehrlich gesagt auch sehr interessant.
Viel Federweg brauch ich auf den Wegen direkt vor der Tür nicht, aber die lange und flache Geometrie hat mir trotzdem enorm viel gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man ein Forenbike bauen will und dabei auf die "Weisheit der Masse" schwört, muss man auch damit rechnen, dass Diskussionen ihre eigene Dynamik und manchmal auch Beharrungsvermögen haben.
> 
> Wenn dann intensiver Beteiligte wie die Auserwählten Edlen User Tester die übrigen Foristen als unverständige Ödhirne betrachten, haben sie auch irgendwie das Ganze nicht verstanden, oder?
> 
> Egal, weiter (Hauptsache "Unterhaltung").




wir sind keine edlen user tester und verhalten uns auch in keinster weise so. natürlich bekommt man durch sowas einen persönlichen bezug, aber das ist glaube ich auch nachvollziehbar.
Aber bitte stell uns nicht so dar als würden wir uns als was besonderes sehen, das ist bissl kindisch und echt auch lächerlich!


----------



## foreigner (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibt´s eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit:
Beim Basti melden, hinfahren und testen. Letztendlich haben wir auch nichts anderes gemacht, wir fünf hatten halt schöneres Wetter und ein nettes Wohlfühlprogramm, dafür sind wir halt auch leicht mal 1100-1200km einfach gefahren. Aber es gab ja inzwischen auch andere User, die wohl seltsamer Weise zu sehr ähnlichem Schluss kamen wie wir.

Also, unverständiges Ödhirn, werde auserwählter Edeltester !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Basti sich mal zurück meldet. Letztes Wochenende hab ich keine Antwort bekommen, mal sehen ob es dieses Wochenende klappt. 
Will auch lieber Edeltester als Ödhirn sein.


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und ich hock hier mit geprellter Schulter und entzündeter Bizepssehne


geht doch noch. 
ich hock hier mit gebrochenem schien- und wadenbein. immerhin unterhält mich die lebendige diskussion, also nur weiter so ihr ödhirne, edeltester und sonstigen experten!


----------



## fuzzball (17. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und ich hock hier mit geprellter Schulter und entzündeter Bizepssehne


Gute Besserung, kann ich nachempfinden, hock hier mit einer vor kurzem wiedereingekugelten Schulter und könnte heulen wenn ich auf den Wetterbricht für München am WE schaue...ohne Diskussion wäre mir echt langweilig


----------



## hnx (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie fährt sich das Rad denn jetzt mit flacherem Winkel? Was hat sich verändert, bergauf und bergab?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

Hat irgendwer erwähnt dass schon was umgebaut wurde? Muss ich verpasst haben.


----------



## hnx (17. Oktober 2014)

Ahso, dann ist es also nur Theorie, das 66° den Kompromiss wert ist.
Den Vorschlag von @BommelMaster finde ich gut, 66° bei 160mm Gabel und vielleicht fügt man noch EC dazu. So hat der Kunde am Ende wirklich maximale Wahlmöglichkeit von 160mm/EC bis 130mm/ZS.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2014)

160er Gabeln machen wenig Sinn mit einem 130er Hinterbau. Irgendwo ist auch mal wieder gut. 66° bei 150 mm passen. Wer es Steil will verbaut eine 130er Gabel und stellt einen Angleset auf +1,5° ein. Gibt dann 68,5°.. wers mag. Wird sich aber sicherlich grausig fahren zusammen mit den kurzen Kettenstreben.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die ganzen Skeptiker nicht. Schon mal einen flachen Lenkwinkel gefahren und die Vorteile er-fahren? Mit steil meine ich jetzt keine 66°... und störend kippelig wird es eh erst irgendwo bei 64°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die 160er auch ein klein bischen übertrieben. Der einzige der da alle paar Seiten mal damit um die Ecke kommt ist BommelMaster, der beharrt da drauf.
Ich fände es auch absolut in Ordnung, das bike für eine 160er frei zu geben. Für manchen speziellen Einsatz mag das sogar Sinn machen. Nur sollte man die "Grundgeometrie" nicht dahin speziell berücksichtigen.
Das Rad gehört ca. 1° flacher (warum 1°: ganz einfach, weil man ein halbes Grad so gut wie nicht merkt. Ein Grad macht einen spürbaren Unterschied und sollte die gewünschte Verbesserung bringen. Mehr würde ich auch nicht machen, weil sonst wirklich die Befürchtung von manchem hier zum Tragen kommt, wenn man sich bei deutlich unter 66° auch Nachteile einholt.). Der Winkel sollte aber mit dem EC und der Seriengabel mit 150mm oder 140mm erreicht werden. Der Federweg müsste auch noch festgelegt werden. Ich wäre für die 150mm, weil sie keine Nachteile gegenüber der 140mm bringt, man sie exakt gleich straff abstimmen kann, aber hinten raus noch mehr Reserven und Fahrsicherheit hat.
Ja das kann man jetzt auch über 160er Gabeln erzählen. Aber 160er Gabel gilt halt auch als "Enduro" und das kann man dem Endkunden vielleicht wirklich schlechter verkaufen als eine 150mm Gabel, die noch so als LT AM Gabeln gelten.
Die 150mm haben sich außerdem als sehr harmonisch mit unserem Hinterbau raus gestellt. Würde ich daher einfach so übernehmen und nur auf EC anpassen bei gleichem Stack.


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Oktober 2014)

Basti und das ICB Teil2:
45er Vorbau gegen 30er und 740er Lenker gegen 780er getauscht. Gleiche Trails und rutschigere Bedingungen: Ich stehe toll auf dem Rad (Schumax wäre stolz) die Karre läßt sich schmeißen wie es beliebt, nur die Gummimischung am Hinterrad läßt Unwohl aufkommen (miese fiese nasse Wurzeln). Und auf einmal ist Der LW garnicht mehr so schlimm, die Position auf dem Rad passt und es schlägt Haken wie ein junges Kanickel->dolle Sache, Versuch macht kluch.
Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!
Cheerio


----------



## bsg (17. Oktober 2014)

140mm mit EC als Standard, damit 150 mit IC/ZS bei selbem Winkel und wer es steil mag 140mm mit IC/ZS. 160er fahren schön flach . 

Simpel, oder?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem auf 140mm+EC abgestimmten 66° Lenkwinkel? Für mich persönlich wäre dann 150mm mit ZS44/ZS56 das Optimum, da eine EC-Schale ja immer noch flacher baut als +1cm Federweg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Basti und das ICB Teil2:
> 45er Vorbau gegen 30er und 740er Lenker gegen 780er getauscht. Gleiche Trails und rutschigere Bedingungen: Ich stehe toll auf dem Rad (Schumax wäre stolz) die Karre läßt sich schmeißen wie es beliebt, nur die Gummimischung am Hinterrad läßt Unwohl aufkommen (miese fiese nasse Wurzeln). Und auf einmal ist Der LW garnicht mehr so schlimm, die Position auf dem Rad passt und es schlägt Haken wie ein junges Kanickel->dolle Sache, Versuch macht kluch.
> Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!
> Cheerio


Das kenn ich irgendwie vom ICB 1.0. Hab vier Vorbaulängen durch und noch reichlich mit der Lenkerbreite und Spacerzahl gespielt bis ich die richtige Position gefunden hatte und wirklich zentral auf dem Rad stand. 
Wie sind denn die Bodenbedingungen bei euch? Mein Carbonhobel steht noch auf "Sommerreifen" weil ich noch nix anderes hab, falls ich den mitbringe...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!


Da gilt es besonders die starke dynamische Lenkwinkeländerung bei Eintauchen der Gabel zu beachten. Während die Geo im Flachen mit langer Gabel noch passt, da diese hier schön hoch im Federweg steht, sieht es im  Steilen unter Umständen schon ganz anders aus. Besonders gut kann man das bei Freeride-HTs mit langer Gabel erfahren, da hier der Hinterbau ja nicht mit eintaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (17. Oktober 2014)

Ähm, ich dachte, wir haben ein unteres Steuerrohrmaß von 49,61mm und nicht 55,95mm, oder?
Da kommt die ein integrierter Steuersatz mit 1.5 Steuerrohr unten (tapered) gar nicht in Frage und hält auch nicht lange (5mm für Steuersatzschalen +Lager). Und Gabeln mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" Steuerohr und in 650B gibt´s doch quasi gar nicht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir daher über IC überhaupt nachdenken sollten.
Auslegung und Serie bei 150mm EC-Steuersatz und 66° und dann halt ein halbes Grad flacher oder steiler für die, die 160mm oder 140mm fahren wollen. Das halte ich für eine sinnvolle Lösung und macht auch sicherlich für die Sinn die kürzeren oder längeren Hub fahren wollen. Die wollen ja das Bike damit eh in die eine oder andere Richtung tunen.


----------



## foreigner (17. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Basti und das ICB Teil2:
> 45er Vorbau gegen 30er und 740er Lenker gegen 780er getauscht. Gleiche Trails und rutschigere Bedingungen: Ich stehe toll auf dem Rad (Schumax wäre stolz) die Karre läßt sich schmeißen wie es beliebt, nur die Gummimischung am Hinterrad läßt Unwohl aufkommen (miese fiese nasse Wurzeln). Und auf einmal ist Der LW garnicht mehr so schlimm, die Position auf dem Rad passt und es schlägt Haken wie ein junges Kanickel->dolle Sache, Versuch macht kluch.
> Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!
> Cheerio



Und du meinst ein 30mm Vorbau bekommen wir ans Serienrad mit einem 67° Winkel? Da halte ich die 66° noch für realistischer.

Macht mal einen AngleSet -1° mit 140mm Gabel in ein bike zum Testen. Wäre echt mal interessant.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ähm, ich dachte, wir haben ein unteres Steuerrohrmaß von 49,61mm und nicht 55,95mm, oder?.



EC56 war für unten geplant.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> EC56 war für unten geplant.
> 
> G.


Sicher? Ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern dass Da nicht Stefans Lieblingssteuerrohr dran sollte.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> EC56 war für unten geplant.
> 
> G.


Ist auch mein letzter kenntnisstand.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern dass Da nicht Stefans Lieblingssteuerrohr dran sollte.



Ganz sicher, weil ich besonderes Interesse, wie es darum ging, an einem EC56 Steuersatz hatte....und immernoch habe 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz sicher, weil ich besonderes Interesse, wie es darum ging, an einem EC56 Steuersatz hatte....und immernoch habe
> 
> G.


Ich hab da auch nix gegen. Hatte es nur anders in Erinnerung. Dann käme da bei mir der der gleiche Reset rein wie im ICB 1.0. Das Teil Schein Fire&Forget zu sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch nix gegen. Hatte es nur anders in Erinnerung. Dann käme da bei mir der der gleiche Reset rein wie im ICB 1.0. Das Teil Schein Fire&Forget zu sein.



Jetzt mußt ich doch gleich mal deine Bilder durchsuchen. Da haste ja einen integrierten drinnen 
....und warum fährt denn eigentlich keiner mal von diesem Felsen am Brocken runter 

G.


----------



## scnc (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibts überhaupt einen EC56 Steuersatz ausser CC Angleset?


----------



## onkel_c (17. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Basti und das ICB Teil2:
> 45er Vorbau gegen 30er und 740er Lenker gegen 780er getauscht. Gleiche Trails und rutschigere Bedingungen: Ich stehe toll auf dem Rad (Schumax wäre stolz) die Karre läßt sich schmeißen wie es beliebt, nur die Gummimischung am Hinterrad läßt Unwohl aufkommen (miese fiese nasse Wurzeln). Und auf einmal ist Der LW garnicht mehr so schlimm, die Position auf dem Rad passt und es schlägt Haken wie ein junges Kanickel->dolle Sache, Versuch macht kluch.
> Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!
> Cheerio



ja daran hatte ich auch gedacht, dass das funktionieren könnte. allerdings sind 780 auch wirklich breit, denke an den roller coaster da ging es schon eng her . aber grundätzlich: why not - vllt. auch mit 66er lw (duckundwech).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (17. Oktober 2014)

scnc schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt einen EC56 Steuersatz ausser CC Angleset?



Jau, von Cane Creek gibt's auch einen ohne Winkelverstellung. Aber Auswahl sieht natürlich anders aus.

Dafür haben Stefan und ich heute festgestellt, dass unser Umwerferproblem viel kleiner geworden ist: Mit der neuen Drehpunkt-Position (schon 4 der 5 Funktionsmuster verwendet und für gut befunden) passt auch ein Direct Mount S3 Umwerfer. Das ist natürlich die schönste, unauffälligste Lösung und erlaubt auch eine bessere Verbindung von linker und rechter Yoke-Hälfte.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2014)

Gibt's auch von Acros. Der ist auch total unproblematisch. Gut abgedichtet, super verarbeitet... Set and forget.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gibt's auch von Acros. Der ist auch total unproblematisch. Gut abgedichtet, super verarbeitet... Set and forget....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Hast du einen Link?

G.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Oktober 2014)

Oops, mea culpa. Ignoriert meinen Kommentar... War vorhin im Halbschlaf im Zug und war geistig noch bei ZS. EC gibt es bei Acros leider nur bis 49.


Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller und schäme mich... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja daran hatte ich auch gedacht, dass das funktionieren könnte. allerdings sind 780 auch wirklich breit, denke an den roller coaster da ging es schon eng her . aber grundätzlich: why not - vllt. auch mit 66er lw (duckundwech).


 sooo breit ist das gar nicht, ich hatte auf dem rollercoaster mit 780 keine Probleme. Aber jetzt passt Position und Handling für mich,allerdings ist der Grenzbereich sehr schmal. Da ich meine Fanes immer im langen Radstand fahre, bin ich ein gutmütiges Heck und einen grenzenlosen "Schmierbereich" gewohnt, das ICB will deutlich früher eingefangen werden, sonst ist das HR ganz schnell VR...
Ich werde dem FOX Bike mal einen Reifen mit anderer Gummimischung spendieren, ich denke, besonders bei den aktuell glitschigen Bedingen erhöht das den Wohlfühlfaktor.
Aber ansosnten lief das Bike schon ganz manierlich und ich befürchte, bei trockenen Bedingungen hätte mich das ICB schwindelig gefahren... schaun wir mal, aber gefühlt könnte der LW erstmal bleiben,vll. finden wir die Balance auch anders.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich find 780 auch zu breit hab mir mit der Brechstange am DH-Bike ein paarmal fast den Finger gebrochen weil ich den Baum doch noch gestriffen hab...
Fahre mit 720 am HT und 740 am ED ganz gut.


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich find 780 auch zu breit hab mir mit der Brechstange am DH-Bike ein paarmal fast den Finger gebrochen weil ich den Baum doch noch gestriffen hab...
> Fahre mit 720 am HT und 740 am ED ganz gut.


 tsss, Stöckchen;-)


----------



## mahlefiz (18. Oktober 2014)

ich wäre ja dafür, das sich die user den lenker dann selbst kürzen. also mit min. 780mm oder besser 800mm ausliefern.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2014)

Klingt erstmal nach nem guten Plan. Nur bekommt man meistens Probleme wenn man einen 800er Lenker auf jeder Seite um 40mm absägt. Erstens geben das viele Hersteller nicht frei, da ist meistens bei 3cm pro Seite Schluss. Und dann kriegt man oft genug Probleme alle Hebel und was sonst so an den Lenker muss unter zu kriegen, weil viele Lenker schon sehr früh wieder dicker werden, weil man so ohne Stabilitätsverlust Gewicht sparen kann. Wenn dann hier eine Kombination aus X1 und Shimanobremse abgestimmt wird ( was in diesem Forum nicht unwahrscheinlich ist) fällt Platz sparen durch Matchmaker auch weg.
Und ob bei Größe S dann ein 800er wirklich Sinn macht wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Oktober 2014)

Man kann aber Rahmengrößenabhängig den entsprechenden Lenker verbauen...


----------



## geq (18. Oktober 2014)

Einfach ein 780er Lenker satndardmäßig verbauenund und ruhe ist...
Breiter an so einem Bike halte ich für Sinnbefreit.
Kürzen um ein paar cm sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Und ich denke, dass in dem Breich 780-720 die meisten glücklich werden, ansonsten kostet ein Lenker ja nicht so viel.


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und dann kriegt man oft genug Probleme alle Hebel und was sonst so an den Lenker muss unter zu kriegen, weil viele Lenker schon sehr früh wieder dicker werden, weil man so ohne Stabilitätsverlust Gewicht sparen kann.



Einfach keine Truvativ Lenker nehmen


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Oktober 2014)

Mein Gott es wird ein Trailbike, was wollt ihr da mit einem 800er Lenker?? 740 fänd ich persönlich völlig ausreichend, 760 wäre auch noch ok. Aber mehr braucht es ja wirklich nicht


----------



## geq (18. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Einfach keine Truvativ Lenker nehmen







P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Mein Gott es wird ein Trailbike, was wollt ihr da mit einem 800er Lenker?? 740 fänd ich persönlich völlig ausreichend, 760 wäre auch noch ok. Aber mehr braucht es ja wirklich nicht



Das magst du so sehen....
Wie gesagt, wenn man einen gescheiten Lenker in 780 nimmt, kann man den Problemlos bis 720 kürzen passt doch dann fast jedem.


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2014)

Ein 750mm Lenker oder ein breiterer der bis 720mm kürzbar ist find ich an einem Trailbike Pflicht. Die 800mm Breite dürfte eher die 95. Perzentile der Wunschbreiten repräsentieren und unter 750 wäre einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Ein 750mm Lenker oder ein breiterer der bis 720mm kürzbar ist find ich an einem Trailbike Pflicht. Die 800mm Breite dürfte eher die 95. Perzentile der Wunschbreiten repräsentieren* und unter 750 wäre einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.*


Achja? kann man damit dann nicht mehr fahren? Ich muss immer herzlichst lachen wenn ich so 1,70m große und 60kg schwere gestalten mit einen überbreiten segelstange sehe. Da spricht die körperhaltung bände mit folgendem inhalt: Hallo, hier fährt das fahrrad mit dem fahrer. 

Ich finde man sollte da einen gemäßigten und sinnvollen, weil auf Körperproportionen abgestimmten Weg gehen und dem schmaler gebauten Größe-S-Fahrer einen schmaleren lenker geben und dem kräftigeren Größe-XL-Fahrer einen breiteren Lenker geben.
Da das wahrscheinlich nicht machbar ist und man ja niemanden etwas vorschreiben darf/soll/kann/möchte, wird es wohl auf die 780mm und kürzen Variante hinauslaufen.


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja? kann man damit dann nicht mehr fahren?
> Ich finde man sollte da einen gemäßigten und sinnvollen, weil auf Körperproportionen abgestimmten Weg gehen und dem schmaler gebauten Größe-S-Fahrer einen schmaleren lenker geben und dem kräftigeren Größe-XL-Fahrer einen breiteren Lenker.


Man kann damit noch fahren ,  man kann selbstverständlich auch noch mit 69' Lenkwinkel oder 100mm Vorbau fahren, ganz nach gusto. Das ist aber als Standardausstattung, genauso wie ein Lenker unter 720-750 Mindestbreite , an einem  MJ 2015 Fahrrad dieser Gattung m.E. nicht zeitgemäß ( zudem im IBC als Endergebnis unwahrscheinlich ) . Ganz Wertfrei.
Dass für kleinere Fahrer kürzere Lenker u.U. sinnvoller sein können kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. Oktober 2014)

Also mehr wie 720mm finde ich für mich zu breit bei 172cm Körpergröße.
Ich hab auch was länger gebraucht um sicheren zu gewöhnen, hergeben würde ich ihn aber nicht mehr.
(Am AM, propain headline in S)

Also RahmenGrößen abhängig oder nen Lenker der sich locker auf  um 700mm kürzen lässt.


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich mit meinem 1,62 werde meinen Lenker jetzt auf 640 kürzen, breiter fand ich unangenehm und ich bin auch immer nach innen gerutscht.


----------



## DHVEF (19. Oktober 2014)

Mit Lenkergrößen kann man eh nur alles verkehrt machen. Ich bin 1,95m und fahre 580-650mm Lenker. Die Breite reicht ja noch nicht mal aus, was ist mit Rise und Backsweep. Der Lenker der verbaut wird kann doch eh nur ein Platzhalter für eine persönliche Vorliebe sein. Also von mir aus kann das auch ein abgebrochener Besenstiel sein, dass spart Geld für andere Parts.

Umfrage machen > Lenkerbreite für 40te - 60te Perzentile ausrichten > Alle anderen kaufen sich einen neuen

Ich wette nach 5-6 Monaten sind nur noch 10% der Verkauften IBC2.0 komplett mit Originalteilen bestückt. Die Diskussion ist "sinnlos, so sinnlos".


----------



## foreigner (19. Oktober 2014)

Finde auch da gehört ein 780er dran. Habe damit auch bei Fichtenslaloms keine Probleme und es fährt sich einfach so viel besser und man fängt das Bike auch viel leichter ab und ein, auch wenn ich kein Riese bin.


----------



## hnx (19. Oktober 2014)

Breiterer Lenker statt flacheren Winkel, I like.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Finde auch da gehört ein 780er dran. Habe damit auch bei Fichtenslaloms keine Probleme und es fährt sich einfach so viel besser und man fängt das Bike auch viel leichter ab und ein, auch wenn ich kein Riese bin.


sieht in felsigen gelände schon anders aus. Bin letztens mit 720mm vor meinem kumpel (800mm) hergefahren und wunderte mich warum er plötzlich nicht mehr hinter mir war. -> Steckengeblieben

Ist aber in einem gewissen maße alles eine sache der gewöhnung.


----------



## foreigner (19. Oktober 2014)

Die meisten Lenker sind bis 700mm kürzbar. Absägen geht immer, verlängern nicht.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Absägen geht immer, verlängern nicht.



ja ist schon blöd, dreimal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Bike kurz genug ist komm ich auch mit 780er Lenkern klar  Ich schreib morgen mal meinen (Kurz)Eindruck von heute ausführlich auf, hab grad am Tablet keine Lust viel tippen. Aber schonmal so viel: ich find L auch gut.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2014)

Du bist doch auch etwas größer,  oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja, 1,91. Basti meinte vorhin wir machen wohl am besten ne Einheitsgröße, L passt ja anscheinend jedem 
Kann aber auch sein dass ich nur etwas komisch bin, ich schreib das noch ausführlicher auf.


----------



## jayzi (19. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, 1,91. Basti meinte vorhin wir machen wohl am besten ne Einheitsgröße, L passt ja anscheinend jedem



Einspruch! Mir passt die M wie angegossen, bei 174 cm.  Schonmal vorab: Das ICB 2.0 wird mein nächstes Rad. Soviel steht schonmal fest. Die paar Abstimmungen demnächst werden daran nix mehr ändern 

Basti, danke für Guiding und


----------



## geq (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja war tip top, bin die fox austattung in L(bin 1,83m) gefahren.
Kurz und knackig: Geiles teil!
Also die forke und dämpfer waren wirklich aller erste sahne.
Die Gabel hatte noch 160 und ich fand die geo wirklich stimmig.
Auf jeden Fall ein sehr vielseitiges bike.
Besten dank für den schönen Tag!


----------



## nuts (19. Oktober 2014)

Lenker Kürzen: Ich sag mal "jain", denn bei manchen Lenkern (z.B. Boobar) sorgt die breite Kröpfung und der recht schmale Anteil 22,2 Durchmesser dafür, dass man einen 780er zwar auf 740 runter kürzen kann, ich persönlich dann aber z.B. eine Formula Bremse nicht mehr weit genug nach innen schieben kann, dass es mir angenehm wäre. Aber das kommt wohl ganz auf die genaue Kombination an.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Oktober 2014)

geq schrieb:


> Ja war tip top, bin die fox austattung in L(bin 1,83m) gefahren.
> Kurz und knackig: Geiles teil!
> Also die forke und dämpfer waren wirklich aller erste sahne.
> Die Gabel hatte noch 160 und ich fand die geo wirklich stimmig.
> ...



Du meinst wohl eher 150mm, oder?

Welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Lenker Kürzen: Ich sag mal "jain", denn bei manchen Lenkern (z.B. Boobar) sorgt die breite Kröpfung und der recht schmale Anteil 22,2 Durchmesser dafür, dass man einen 780er zwar auf 740 runter kürzen kann, ich persönlich dann aber z.B. eine Formula Bremse nicht mehr weit genug nach innen schieben kann, dass es mir angenehm wäre. Aber das kommt wohl ganz auf die genaue Kombination an.



Deswegen: Keine Truvativ Lenker nehmen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Oktober 2014)

Testcrew von gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (20. Oktober 2014)

Findet so ein Testtreffen nochmal statt? Vielleicht rund um Winterberg? Oder ggf. Brilon. Dann könnte man sofort mal die neuen Trails da testen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2014)

Denn nochmal etwas ausführlicher:
Da ich mir das L-Bike mit geq geteilt habe bin ich die erste Hälfte des Tests eine 26" Fanes in XL mit kurzen Kettenstreben und 27,5" Formula Gabel und CC DB Air gefahren. Das Ding war gefühlt ewig lang, länger als mein ICB 1.0, kam bergauf schnell hoch und war ziemlich sperrig. Erst als es zügig bergab ging fing ich an damit klar zu kommen. Da Fahrwerk ist echt geil im Enduro.

Dann ging es nach der Pause für mich auf's ICB in L mit Basti-SpezialCockpit: 30mm Sytace Vorbau und 780er Reverse-Lenker und Fox Fahrwerk. Beim ersten Aufsitzen und der Fanes vom Format Öltanker (sorry geq  ) vorher dachte ich nur "Haueha, das wird eng", weil die Knie schon recht dicht an die Lenkzentrale kamen.
Die Reverb lies sich problemlos weit genug ausziehen, auch wenn einige der Mitfahrer ungefähr so guckten  als sie meine Sattelhöhe sahen.  Dann gings los, den ersten Uphill. Naja, der Dämpfer war dann doch zu weich, weshalb ich ziemlich tief hinten drin hing, als das behoben war ging es gleich besser, CTD noch auf Climb und es kletterte gut. Auch wenn die Kombi aus MagicMarry/NobbyNic (der neue) nicht grad super rollen, vor allem auf Hartböden. Bei kurzen Sprints als es flacher war ist es für mich steif genug, aber ich komm ja auch mit dem ICB 1.0 gut klar...
Von der Sitzposition fühlte ich mich da schon sauwohl, Cockpit war nicht zu tief (bei mir sonst immer ein Problem), durch den kurzen Rahmen kam ich auch gut mit dem breiten Lenker klar, was sonst selten der Fall ist. Dann ging es in den ersten Trail. Das Teil wuselt einfach überall durch, und ich kann es schön über das Hinterrad fahren, ohne dass ich vorne Grip verlieren würde. Das kurze Cockpit scheint echt gut zu funktionieren. Auch sonst macht spielen mit dem Bike einfach nur Spaß. Es lässt sich von fast jeder Wurzel abziehen, ich als Wheelie- und Manuallegastheniker krieg das Bike besser auf's Hinterrad als alles was ich vorher gefahren bin, ohne dass es im Uphill an der Front irgendwie nervös werden würde. Vorher geben meine Beine auf.
Wenn es richtig steil Bergab ging verlor ich etwas den Grip am Hinterrad, mag sein dass das an der Kombination großer Mensch (1,91/93er SL) und kleines Fahrrad lag.

Das Fahrwerk war genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Richtig schön straff, hat den Federweg dann genutzt wenn er gebraucht wurde. Federweg hinten habe ich voll genutzt, da wären vielleicht noch 10 Psi mehr sinnvoll gewesen. Durchschläge hatte ich aber keine. Federweg vorne habe ich nicht komplett gebraucht, aber da ich wie gesagt mit viel Gewicht hinten gefahren bin ging das voll in Ordnung.
Die MT7 fand ich beim Erstkontakt im Stand mit ihrem Gummidruckpunkt nicht so dolle, hat beim Fahren in Sachen Dosierbarkeit und Bremspower nicht hinter den Shimanos und Avids die ich bisher gefahren bin zurück gestanden. Hab das nach mit dem Druckpunkt nach den ersten zwei Bremsungen schon nicht mehr gemerkt.

Unter Strich ist das Bike genau das was ich mir erhofft habe: fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail, bietet aber im gröberen Gerümpel von Wurzeln mehr Komfort und Fahrsicherheit. Und das ohne eine komfortbetonte Sänfte zu sein. Wenn der Trail flacher wird kann man  gut Geschwindigkeit halten und auch mal kurz durchbeschleunigen, auch wenn das gefühlte Gewicht locker bei 13kg+ lag.

Achja, die Strebe zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr mag vielleicht kacke aussehen, wenn man damit im Gelände unterwegs ist und das Bike mal kurz irgendwo drüber heben muss oder sonstwie rumbugsiert ist sie sehr praktisch 

Für mein Carbon-HT wird es auf jeden Fall ganz ganz eng wenn das Bike auf den Markt kommt. Dann werde ich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal ein XL probe fahren um sicher zu gehen welche Größe final die richtige ist.

@supurb-bicycles
Hatte die Fox 36 jetzt wirklich 160mm Federweg? Das hast du ja sowohl geq als auch mir gesagt. Kannst du dass evtl. nochmal nachmessen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Denn nochmal etwas ausführlicher:
> Da ich mir das L-Bike mit geq geteilt habe bin ich die erste Hälfte des Tests eine 26" Fanes in XL mit kurzen Kettenstreben und 27,5" Formula Gabel und CC DB Air gefahren. Das Ding war gefühlt ewig lang, länger als mein ICB 1.0, kam bergauf schnell hoch und war ziemlich sperrig. Erst als es zügig bergab ging fing ich an damit klar zu kommen. Da Fahrwerk ist echt geil im Enduro.
> 
> Dann ging es nach der Pause für mich auf's ICB in L mit Basti-SpezialCockpit: 30mm Sytace Vorbau und 780er Reverse-Lenker und Fox Fahrwerk. Beim ersten Aufsitzen und der Fanes vom Format Öltanker (sorry geq  ) vorher dachte ich nur "Haueha, das wird eng", weil die Knie schon recht dicht an die Lenkzentrale kamen.
> ...


 Nene, das habe ich nicht gesagt! Die Fox hat wie alle anderen Gabeln 150mm!!! Der weiche Druckpunkt an der Magura hat den Vorteil, dass die Finger bei langen Abfahrten länger durchhalten, da man man nicht gegen einen hohen Widerstand zieht bzw. "weich" modeliert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2014)

Dann haben wir dich beide falsch verstanden


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Oktober 2014)

Weshalb wird das Bike von vielen als sehr straff empfunden? Ist der Hinterbau einfach sehr progressiv? Bleibt er schon bei normalen Wurzeltrails recht hart, wodurch man bei Gerumpel recht früh aus dem Sattel möchte/muss?


----------



## geq (20. Oktober 2014)

Nein gar nicht...
ich empfand es nicht als sehr straff....
man kann es straff machen, es ist recht effizient aber keineswegs unsensibel oder bockig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2014)

Straff heißt viel Feedback vom Untergrund, es wird nicht alles komplett weggebügelt, du weißt immer was unter dir passiert. Es zwingt einen nicht aus dem Sattel weil man die Stöße mit den Knien zwangsweise abfedern müsste wie beim Hardtail. Aber außer im Uphill fahre ich alles was rumpelt eh im stehen mit leicht abgesenktem Sattel. Gerade bei dem Bike, weil es sich einfach schnell anfühlt und nach vorne will.
Und eine übermäßig starke Progression kann der Hinterbau eigentlich nicht haben, wie ich schon schrieb wenn er gefordert wurde hat er den Federweg auch gut genutzt. Kann sein dass es durch das gute Antisquat kommt was den Hinterbau unter Kettenzug tendenziell raus zieht.

Es fühlt sich für das Bike Konzept einfach stimmig an. Ich bin aber auch nur die von so ziemlich allen Testern gelobte FOX-Ausstattung gefahren, keine Ahnung wie es sich mit einem anderen Dämpfer verhalten hat.

Auf jeden Fall ist es vom Fahrverhalten weit weg von einem Enduro, die in vielen Fällen auch zur Bügelmaschine abgestimmt werden können. Das würde zu dem Bike irgendwie nicht passen.


----------



## onkel_c (20. Oktober 2014)

fehlt ja nur noch meine frau beim test. die würde aber auch sicherlich L fahren ...


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2014)

Morgens unter der Dusche hab ich oft gute Ideen (beispielsweise unseren Hinterbau), so auch heute - wie ich denke:
Die Lenkwinkel/Gabelfederweg/Steuersatz - Problematik würde man, denke ich, am besten folgendermaßen lösen:

Wir legen das Serienbike mit derzeitigem Stack-Wert so aus (und verbauen das in Serie auch so), dass der Rahmen mit einer 150mm Gabel (Einbauhöhe einer Pike als Standardgabel) und IC 56 Steuersatz einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5° bekommt.
Diejenigen, die es eh gerne noch straffer und uphill-optimierter möchten, bauen einfach die Gabel auf 140mm um und bekommen einen 67° Lenkwinkel. Die bergab-orientierteren können auf 160mm bauen und haben 66°. Alternativ kann man auch einen EC 56 einbauen und bekäme dann mit einer 150mm auch 66°, oder mit einer 140er 66,5°. Auch Leute, die selbst aufbauen, bewegen sich dann mit Gabeln die eventuell höher bauen, wie Bos oder Fox 34 auch in einem guten Rahmen. Selbst wer das Bike sehr leicht und eher tourenorientiert aufbauen möchte, könnte das sogar mit einer 130mm Gabel, EC Steuersatz und immer noch 67° Lenkwinkel problemlos tun.

Vorteil wäre, dass man das Bike leicht anpassen kann, sich aber immer in einem vernünftigen Bereich bewegt, egal in welche Richtung man möchte, da das halbe Grad und die damit verbundenen anderen Geometrie-Änderungen so  gering ausfallen, dass sie nie nachteilig werden. Dennoch ist eine leichte Anpassung in die eine oder die andere Richtung leicht möglich.
Ich denke, damit könnten wir alle beteiligten zu Frieden stellen.
Die Steuerrohrlänge stimmt bereits und würde bei unserem Stack-Wert für die 150mm Gabel und IC  genau passen. Die einzige Änderung für oben genannte Geometrie wäre ein halbes Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel. Ein spürbarer Nachteil, wäre das auch garantiert nicht.

Vielleicht muss dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt einen 30mm Vorbau verbauen und es reicht auch ein 40er, das hätte auf ganz kurzen, steilen Rampen, durchaus auch einen Vorteil.

Wichtig an der Sache wäre noch, ein Steuerohr mit 56er Maß unten zu verbauen. Eigentlich hat man nur bei diesem (mit den heute üblichen Tapered-Schäften, es gibt ja kaum noch was anderes) die Möglichkeit wirklich IC und EC zu verbauen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Morgens unter der Dusche hab ich oft gute Ideen (beispielsweise unseren Hinterbau), so auch heute - wie ich denke:
> Die Lenkwinkel/Gabelfederweg/Steuersatz - Problematik würde man, denke ich, am besten folgendermaßen lösen:
> 
> Wir legen das Serienbike mit derzeitigem Stack-Wert so aus (und verbauen das in Serie auch so), dass der Rahmen mit einer 150mm Gabel (Einbauhöhe einer Pike als Standardgabel) und IC 56 Steuersatz einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5° bekommt.
> ...


 Womit wir wieder bei Stefans Lieblingssteuerrohr wären! Übrigens neigt das Bike mit dem 30er Vorbau in keinster Weise zum steigen, lässt aber viel besser dirigieren!


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2014)

Mh, da bin ich skeptisch. In Finale hatte ich am ersten Tag auf der CC-Runde bei den kurzen steilen Stellen mit einem M-Rahmen mit (im meine) 40er Vorbau Schwierigkeiten und bin sogar komplett nach hinten umgekippt. Ich meine damit auch eher solche Stellen, also kurze Steilstücke von nur ca.5 Metern, die so steil sind, dass man nur mit Schwung hoch kommt und nicht steile Steigungen, die man hoch kurbelt. Bei letzterem hätte ich keine Befürchtungen.
Kann natürlich auch einfach am Elektro-fahrwerk gelgen haben.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mh, da bin ich skeptisch. In Finale hatte ich am ersten Tag auf der CC-Runde bei den kurzen steilen Stellen mit einem M-Rahmen mit (im meine) 40er Vorbau Schwierigkeiten und bin sogar komplett nach hinten umgekippt. Ich meine damit auch eher solche Stellen, also kurze Steilstücke von nur ca.5 Metern, die so steil sind, dass man nur mit Schwung hoch kommt und nicht steile Steigungen, die man hoch kurbelt. Bei letzterem hätte ich keine Befürchtungen.


 Gibt es hier zuhauf und gestern ist keiner umgekippt ;-) Kannst die Skepsis ablegen!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Diskussion ob 30 oder 40 besser ist, kommt ungefähr auf den gleichen Sinn obs Rad grün oder blau wird. 
Kommt ja wohl eher auf den Fahrer, dessen Körpergeometrie und die Lenkerstellung bei Lenkern mit mehr Rise an.
Ich bin übriegens für schwarz elox 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Die Rampen die ich gestern hoch gedrückt bin haben nur irgendwann meine Beine limitiert, nicht die Geometrie und der Vorbau. Da hat die Fanes (mit kurzen Kettenstreben) deutlich früher den Bodenkontakt verloren.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Oktober 2014)

Fährt der Hannes da eine Tofane? Der ist ja auch eher ein XL-Kandidat. Ist er auch mal das ICB2.0 in L gefahren?


----------



## geq (20. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn es eigentl. Wurscht ist. aber ich fänd einen hauch längeren vorbau schöner von der Position, aber auch ein 30er lässt sich gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2014)

Mir ging´s im wesentlichen auch um den Rest den ich geschrieben habe, Vorbaulänge wäre nur Beiwerk.


----------



## hnx (20. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir ging´s im wesentlichen auch um den Rest den ich geschrieben habe, Vorbaulänge wäre nur Beiwerk.


Da gehört aber dazu was @supurb-bicycles vorher geschrieben hatte, nämlich, daß er dank der neuen Vorbau/Lenker Kombi keine Änderung des LW mehr braucht. Zumindest lese ich das so aus seiner Aussage heraus. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass es für Alutech kein Problem gewesen wäre, da mal einen anderen Steuersatz/Gabel zu verwenden um die Änderung auch zu testen.


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich warte ja noch, dass ihr mal einen Angle Set rein baut, @supurb-bicycles ! Passiert das noch ?

Im übrigen ändert es nichts an dem was ich geschrieben habe. Man würde eine höhere Variabilität und Kompatibilität erreichen und verschlechtern würde man sicherlich auch nichts.


----------



## help (20. Oktober 2014)

Vorbaulänge sollte man doch eh frei wählen können? Ist zumindest beim Teibun so, dass man paar Längen zur Auswahl hat.


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Meinung bin ich halt auch. Daher sollte es sich nicht nur mit dem Minimalvorbau gut fahren und mit allem anderen hätte man doch gerne wieder einen flacheren Lenkwinkel.

Im übrigen hatten die Bikes in Finale, so weit ich das noch weiß, ja auch Vorbauten zwischen 40 und 60mm. Ich konnte damals zwischen den einzelnen Bikes keinen Unterschied an meinem Wunsch nach einem flacheren Lenkwinkel feststellen. Auch bei den anderen Testern war die Aussage eher pauschal und nicht so als wäre das bei einem Bike mehr als bei dem anderen gewesen.


----------



## geq (20. Oktober 2014)

Also ich mag auch flachere lw und fände es via ec/ic sehr einfach und praktisch zu regeln.


----------



## Rick7 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mann würde das Teil auch gerne mal fahren  Aber Bad Oyenhausen ist ja von mir fast soweit weg wie finale^^


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Fährt der Hannes da eine Tofane? Der ist ja auch eher ein XL-Kandidat. Ist er auch mal das ICB2.0 in L gefahren?


nein,
das war ein wettbewerbsprodukt mit dem großen N 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2014)

Zuschauerfrage, wann geht es mit dem inhaltlich Projekt weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Zuschauerfrage, wann geht es mit dem inhaltlich Projekt weiter?


 Sollte heute eigentlich weitergehen mit der Fahrwerks Diskussion, ich check das mal mit Nus!


----------



## fuzzball (21. Oktober 2014)

besten Dank


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Gibt´s jetzt eigentlich irgendeine Erkenntnis, die verwertet wird?
Wird etwas geändert oder noch ausprobiert? Oder haben wir einfach mal 18 Seiten Schmarrn geschrieben und weiter geht´s?


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Na, die Haupterkenntnis ist, dass der LW gar nicht so schlimm ist (so lange das Cockpit passt) und der L Rahmen für Fahrer von 178 bis 195cm zu passen scheint (je nach Vorliebe). Ich denke, wir sollten an den abgestimmten Werten erstmal nicht rütteln, das Feedback der bisherigen Tester fällt sehr positiv aus. Ich denke, dass wir mit der Feinjustage in der komponentenwahl mehr erreichen, als wenn wir wild die Geo verändern. Es ist halt immer eine Sache des Blickwinkels: Tester die eher einen Marathon/CC Hintergrund haben, haben am LW nichts bemängelt, Tester mit Enduro/ DH Hintergrund haben zwar die ungewohnte Sicht aufs Vorderrad bemänglet, aber trotzdem die Fahreigenschaften positiv bewertet. Wenn wir jetzt bei ZS44/56 im Steuerrohr bleiben, ist es jedem selbst überlassen, in welche Richtung er die Karre optimiert, da haben wir mit den 67° eine feine Mitte.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Mitte wären dann doch verhandelt aber 66,5...


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Mitte wären dann doch verhandelt aber 66,5...


 Hier wird nicht verhandelt, wir halten uns strikt an Ergebnisse;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (21. Oktober 2014)

Ihr baut doch eh nur das Bike das ihr von Beginn an wolltet! Skandal! #Aufschrei!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ihr baut doch eh nur das Bike das ihr von Beginn an wolltet! Skandal! #Aufschrei!


Eher nicht, zumindest nicht das was Jürgen gerne gehabt hätte. Aber den fragt wahrscheinlich einfach keiner


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2014)

Naja 67° machen alle anderen aktuell auch. Transition Scout, Knolly Endorphin, Canyon Spectral, usw usf. So hat der Kunde weiterhin die Wahl und kann nach der Ausstattung bzw. dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gehen. Fahrer die gerne etwas steilere/technische Trails fahren oder gerne mehr Laufruhe wollen müssen weiterhin auf ein richtiges Enduro setzen.

Ach ja:
Wenn ein L Rahmen (nach Vorliebe) ab 178 cm gefahren werden soll, dann wäre es super wenn ihr die Sitzrohre noch kürzer macht. Für meine 179 ist mir das Sitzrohr bei L ne ganze Ecke zu lang. Wenn ich für eine technische Abfahrt möglichst viel Schrittfreiheit brauche, dann sollte das Sitzrohr nicht länger als 430 mm sein. Durch die Reverb verliert man ja irgendwas um die 3-4 cm.


----------



## konsti-d (21. Oktober 2014)

Preis-Leistung ist Canyon wohl aktuell schwer zu schlagen.

Dann lieber doch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und von CC bis Enduro (ohne Plattbügeln) alles abdecken. Eben ein Trailbike. Trail heißt so viel wie schmaler Weg, egal wo. Da soll´s zuhause sein. Und zu träge war´s wohl niemandem.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es denn generell mit einer M/L Zwischengröße?

Kann man dran erinnern, dass beim Carver auch viele zwischen m und l hingen und Canyon z.B. bietet jetzt ja auch die Race Geometrie an.
Wegen mir auch nur als Rahmenset. Und bei der kleinen Auflage könnte man auch gleich noch den 66° Lenkwinkel adaptieren, da die meisten M/L wohl eher Richtung Enduro bewegen werden.


----------



## H.B.O (21. Oktober 2014)

kettenstreben werden jetzt wie lang ?

komisch bei mir (178cm) muss das sitzrohr nur unter 51cm bleiben, selbst mit 150er lev. hätte wohl doch supermodel werden sollen


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

425mm ist doch abgestimmt. Es wird ja nicht gerüttelt. Abgestimmt ist abgestimmt.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Na, die Haupterkenntnis ist, dass der LW gar nicht so schlimm ist (so lange das Cockpit passt) und der L Rahmen für Fahrer von 178 bis 195cm zu passen scheint (je nach Vorliebe). Ich denke, wir sollten an den abgestimmten Werten erstmal nicht rütteln, das Feedback der bisherigen Tester fällt sehr positiv aus. Ich denke, dass wir mit der Feinjustage in der komponentenwahl mehr erreichen, als wenn wir wild die Geo verändern. Es ist halt immer eine Sache des Blickwinkels: Tester die eher einen Marathon/CC Hintergrund haben, haben am LW nichts bemängelt, Tester mit Enduro/ DH Hintergrund haben zwar die ungewohnte Sicht aufs Vorderrad bemänglet, aber trotzdem die Fahreigenschaften positiv bewertet. Wenn wir jetzt bei ZS44/56 im Steuerrohr bleiben, ist es jedem selbst überlassen, in welche Richtung er die Karre optimiert, da haben wir mit den 67° eine feine Mitte.



Gut, wenn´s so ist. Dann waren wir in Finale wohl alle DH-lastig. Und wie kommen die 67° zu stande? 140mm oder 150mm? IC oder EC ?
Wenn ZS44/56, dann denke ich doch mal 150mm IC, wie getestet, oder?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

Stimmen wir eine M/L Größe auch ab?! 

Mein Vorschlag nach der Geo-Tabelle wäre folgendes:






Sitzrohrlänge 435mm
Reach 445mm
Stack 620mm
Lenkwinkel 66°
Steuerrohr 125mm

Rest so wie gehabt
Kettenstreben 425mm
Sitzwinkel 74°
Innenlagerdrop 20mm

Wäre für mich so der perfekte Trailräuber


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eher nicht, zumindest nicht das was Jürgen gerne gehabt hätte. Aber den fragt wahrscheinlich einfach keiner


Was hätte den gerne der Jürgen gehabt ?
(Nicht, dass er das nicht einfach bauen könnte. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Stimmen wir eine M/L Größe auch ab?!
> Sitzrohrlänge 435mm
> Reach 445mm
> Stack 620mm
> ...


Wenn ich das so sehe, so blöd wäre das gar nicht. Das Steuerrohr auf 130mm wie beim L, dann wäre ich voll bei dir. Würde ich auch den bestehenden Größen klar vorziehen.

Lieber XS streichen und eine Race-größe machen.

(Wie klein muss man eigentlich sein, dass diese XS Größe passt? 1,45m ?
Ich dachte der Basti macht mit den Supurb-bikes Kinderfahrräder und nicht Alutech)

Ich würde wetten, dass sich eine solche M Race-geometrie viel besser verkauft als XS.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was hätte den gerne der Jürgen gehabt ?
> (Nicht, dass er das nicht einfach bauen könnte. )


Na, auf keinen Fall einen Eingelenker, Reifen ne Nummer Größer, und ich glaub er murmelte was von "nicht unbedingt Alu"



foreigner schrieb:


> Bei uns liegen die meisten die beim Carver zwischen m und l hingen jetzt klar bei l. Ich habe mich beim Carver klar für m entschieden und bin froh drüber. Beim Alutech ist glasklar L.


Und ich hab das Carver in XL und finde hier L auch ziemlich gut. Hätte ich doch L nehmen sollen beim ICB?


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na, auf keinen Fall einen Eingelenker, Reifen ne Nummer Größer, und ich glaub er murmelte was von "nicht unbedingt Alu"



Na, das hätte man dem Jürgen aber schon vorher sagen können, dass das zumindest mit den großen Rädern und dem "nicht Alu" als Forumsbike wohl nix wird. (Zweiteres allein wegen dem Preis) Unserer Hinterbau gefällt mir in Zeiten von 1*11 deutlich besser als die der anderen Alutech bikes. Aber ich bin da vielleicht auch nicht der objektivste Betrachter.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ich hab das Carver in XL und finde hier L auch ziemlich gut. Hätte ich doch L nehmen sollen beim ICB?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin einmal L gefahren und fand´s mit meinen 1,80m ziemlich mies zu fahren. Hab mir sehr schnell gedacht: Alles richtig gemacht bei der Größenwahl.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

Und ich bin halt ne XL-Fanes gefahren, die ja nicht weit weg ist von ICB, und dachte mir huiuiui, die ist ja selbst mir zu lang. Um dann auf dem L-ICB 2.0 festzustellen dass das ziemlich gut geht. Da kommt man dann ins grübeln.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Beim ICB 2.0 dachte ich ja, ich wäre wieder sicher beim M Rahmen. Da hat mir der L Rahmen aber auch klar besser gefallen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Mitte wären dann doch verhandelt aber 66,5...


Hier wird nicht verhandelt, wir halten uns strikt an Ergebnisse;-)


foreigner schrieb:


> Gut, wenn´s so ist. Dann waren wir in Finale wohl alle DH-lastig. Und wie kommen die 67° zu stande? 140mm oder 150mm? IC oder EC ?
> Wenn ZS44/56, dann denke ich doch mal 150mm IC, wie getestet, oder?


 Korrekt, und ja: in Finale aren fast alle DH lastig. Auf unseren Hometrails, und die die bieten ein breites Spektrum, war der LW nicht störend.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Idee ist folgende und nur kurz mit Nus diskutiert:
Wir behalten die Größen, wie sie sind. Das mit M Kurz und M Lang (race) halte ich zu kompliziert und verwirrend. Das ICB2 wird aber eine eigene Verkaufsplattform bekommen und da wollen wir etwas anders machen:
Bisher gibt man in den Größenrechnern immer ein paar Daten ein und erhält dann eine Größe die passen soll (bei mir passte sie nie).
Wir würden zu jeder Größe "echte" Fahrer nehmen, die ihre Proportionen eintragen, aber zusätzlich Einsatzgebiet (Tour, Race, Park) und Vorliebe (kurz, lang) und Fahrweise (ballern, stolpern, weißichnicht); das ganze etwa fünf bis zehn Fahrer pro Rahmengröße.
Dann steht bei jeder Rahmengröße eine Auswahl zufriedener Biker und jeder "Neuling" kann sich selber einsortieren...
Gute Idee?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir behalten die Größen, wie sie sind.


Dann wird mir der Rahmen wohl nicht passen, da mit 470mm Sitzrohr in L für mich zu hoch und in M zu kurz.
Sehr schade, denn so muss ich weiter nach einem passenden Bike suchen!


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Oktober 2014)

Warum soll M denn zu kurz sein? Das kann man doch mit einer etwas längeren Stütze ausgleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

Von der Rahmenlänge/Reach her zu kurz. Da sind für mich (1,80 mit Affenarmen) selbst die 445mm Reach in L auf der "spielerischen" Seite. Bin auch schon öfters das Nicolai Ion 16 in 650b und L gefahren. Das hat auch nen Reach von 445mm und ähnlichen Stack wie hier das ICB und das passt mit einem 50mm Vorbau für mich ganz gut. Das neue Helius AC hat sogar 455mm Reach in L. Aber beide Rahmen sind mir vom Sitzrohr her eindeutig zu hoch, da kann ich keine 150er Reverb mehr fahren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Oktober 2014)

Achso. Weil du oben schreibst das Sitzrohr wäre zu kurz... bzw hatte ich das so interpretiert


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Von der Rahmenlänge/Reach her zu kurz. Da sind für mich (1,80 mit Affenarmen) selbst die 445mm Reach in L auf der "spielerischen" Seite. Bin auch schon öfters das Nicolai Ion 16 in 650b und L gefahren. Das hat auch nen Reach von 445mm und ähnlichen Stack wie hier das ICB und das passt mit einem 50mm Vorbau für mich ganz gut. Das neue Helius AC hat sogar 455mm Reach in L. Aber beide Rahmen sind mir vom Sitzrohr her eindeutig zu hoch, da kann ich keine 150er Reverb mehr fahren.


Miss mal bitte deine Schrittlänge, ich bin auch 1,80 und habe die 150er Reverb doch einige Cm raus gezogen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

460mm Sitzrohr wie beim Nicolai gehen bei mir nur mit 170er Kurbel, dicken 5.10 und 150er Reverb auf Anschlag. Da sind die 470mm vom ICB2 dann genau 1cm zu viel. Zudem ist es generell ganz nett, wenn ich für`s Stolperbiken die Sattelstütze zumindest noch ein bißchen versenken kann.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> 460mm Sitzrohr wie beim Nicolai gehen bei mir nur mit 170er Kurbel, dicken 5.10 und 150er Reverb auf Anschlag. Da sind die 470mm vom ICB2 dann genau 1cm zu viel. Zudem ist es generell ganz nett, wenn ich für`s Stolperbiken die Sattelstütze zumindest noch ein bißchen versenken kann.


es kommt natürlich etwas auf das finale Design an, aber aktuell können bei einem Alutech ca. 2cm am Sitzrohr gekürzt werden. Würde mich wundern, wenn das beim Icb anders wäre. we will see...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

Nänänä, das Sitzrohr bleibt so, sonst wird es bei 1,90 am anderen Ende zu knapp mit der 150er Reverb. 
Du musst aber echt kurze Beine haben, geq, der mit mir zusammen das L gefahren ist müsste auch um die 1,80 sein und kam sogar noch mit dem Sitzrohr der XXL-Fanes + Reverb klar.

@supurb-bicycles 
Das mit den Größenbeispielen klingt gut, würde ich mich dann auch gerne dran beteiligen, kann ich aber erst eine Aussage treffen wenn ich beide möglichen Größen gefahren bin. Wird dann wohl den meisten so gehen. Wollt ihr dass dann auch über ein Testevent mit Serienbikes ermitteln lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Oktober 2014)

So, hier sind noch ein paar Bilderchen von der Ausfahrt am Sonntag:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71601


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

M race ist verwirrend und 10 Maße, 3 Vorlieben und 5 Einsatzbereiche und dann eventuell noch unterschiedliche Meinungen soll dann einfach und logisch sein? Da bin ich absolut anderer Meinung.
@supurb-bicycles :
Mal ganz ehrlich und aus persönlicher Sicht gesprochen: Ja, ich komme eher aus der Enduro-Ecke. Ich bin derzeit auf dem ICB 1 unterwegs und stehe vor der Frage das bike gegen das ICB2 zu ersetzen (es zusätzlich anschaffen kommt aus mehreren Gründen, darunter auch finanziellen nicht in Frage). Mir gefällt das ICB 2 ausgesprochen gut, der einfachere Hinterbau gefällt mir viel besser, es fährt sich viel leichter als das fette Enduro und ist auch mit 1x11 wippfreier und antriebsneutraler. Dazu gefällt mir der straffe Federweg und die damit verbundene Spritzigkeit und Verspieltheit ebenfalls besser. Auf der anderen Seite kann der Hinterbau was bergab, fühlt sich eher nach mehr Federweg an und ist steif genug.
So weit so gut. Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war wie schnell sich das bike an Unebenheiten vorne aufgehängt hat (und das war bei allen Gabeln die ich gefahren bin so) und dass man das bike am Kurveneingang sehr leicht einfach überfährt, bzw. in steileren Stücken in die "Kackstuhl-Haltung" geht. Das sind Punkte, die ich echt nicht gut finde und die absolut für Unsicherheit sorgen.
Das letzten beiden Punkte kann man vielleicht mit einem 30mm Vorbau abmildern, den ersten Punkt (das aufhängen) wohl kaum. Hinzu kommt, dass ich das Handling mit 50mm Vorbau sonst sehr schön fand und insbesondere die Sitzposition mit dem 50er Vorbau gut und angenehm geräumig fand. Man hatte Platz sich zu bewegen, das fand ich ja gerade das schöne an den L Testbikes und man saß auch bergauf entspannter als auf den M bikes. Und das waren auch nur 15mm Unterschied beim Reach. Jetzt soll ich den gleichen L Rahmen mit 20mm kürzeren Vorbau fahren und in die schlechtere Sitzposition der M bikes kommen, damit es sich vernünftig fährt? Oder soll ich mir jetzt dann mit 1,80 ein XL Bike kaufen, damit ich nicht so kurz sitze und einen 30mm Vorbau fahren kann? Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft die Lösung sein. Die Front zu erhöhen (egal ob jetzt mit mehr Gabel-Federweg oder Steuersatz) würde auch nur Nachteile bei Tretlagerhöhe und Sitzwinkel mit sich bringen und scheidet daher auch aus. Angleset wäre EC und würde auch höher bauen, wo man dann eigentlich wieder eine kürzere Gabel nehmen müsste. Genau falsch, wenn man gute Abfahrtseigenschaften und ein paar Reserven möchte. Genauso gibt es genug Leute für die 780mm Lenker schlicht ungeeignet sind.
Mir kommt das gerade so vor, dass zwanghaft an etwas festgehaltem wird, von dem man eigentlich weiß, dass es nicht richtig gut ist, aber man klebt mal das Pflaster drüber (30mm Vorbau  Ernsthaft, an einem Trailbike, ist doch kein verkacktes Mondraker). Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ein bischen schade und auch ein etwas unprofessionell, dass man es nichtmal anders probiert, obwohl das leicht möglich wäre und Zeit genug ins Land geht.
Für mich ist es echt schade, dass man gar nichts an der Geo mehr machen will, die allgemein passt, aber noch gewisse Schwächen gezeigt hat. In Finale waren nicht nur DH Fahrer. Das jetzt so hinzustellen wäre falsch. Eigentlich war nur ein einziger echter DHler dort und echte Tourenradler auch. Alle waren der gleichen Meinung zur Geo.
Dass in der Zwischenzeit auch andere Leute zu Frieden mit den 67° waren, kann gut sein. (Kann aber auch am Tempo und den Fahrerskills liegen). Das ist aber auch unwichtig. Wesentlicher finde ich, man hat es einfach nicht flacher probiert. Da hätte ich mir mehr erwartet, gerade da es schon im Vorfeld des Tests ganz andere Ankündigungen gab. (Und wie hat da jetzt einer geschrieben: Versuch macht kluch)
In dem Zusammenhang: "Mit dem 30mm Vorbau war der LW nicht mehr so schlimm" hört sich jetzt aber auch nicht nach wirklich gut an.
Wenn man meint man trifft mit der jetzigen Geo mehr den Geschmack, dann baut das so (auch wenn ihr es eigentlich nicht wisst)
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was gegen eine flachere Race-Geo-Alternative für Fahrer die es gerne flotter hätten, sprechen würde.

Um zurück zu kommen zur ursprünglichen Frage: Würde ich es kaufen?
Eine Geo wie sie @Alpe7 vorschlägt, ja. Das überzeugt.
Und so wie´s ist: Mh, schön ist´s ja, aber mein ICB auch, könnte man für die Kohle auch noch bischen aufrüsten. Ehrlich gesagt: weiß nicht.
So richtig voll überzeugt´s mich jedenfalls gerade nicht.

PS: Ist echt nicht böse gemeint. Aber so sehe ich das ganze derzeit einfach.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst doch jederzeit eine höhere Gabel und einen schmaleren Lenker montieren. So kommst du auf 66Grad.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Du kannst doch jederzeit eine höhere Gabel und einen schmaleren Lenker montieren. So kommst du auf 66Grad.


und höheres Tretlager, und flacheren Stizwinkel. Genau das will ich nicht. Im übrigen nur mit EC und 160er Gabel, die ich selbst dann etwas übertrieben viel finde.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

Ahso, wurde mir in umgekehrter Richtung gesagt, als ich sagte, dass wird zu flach. 
Finde ich gut, dass man bei den Projektvorgaben bleibt und eher bei den Tourenfahrern als den Enduristen gräbt.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2014)

Bin ja mit foreigner echt selten überein, aber ich muss hier doch mal zustimmen. Ich habe vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, dass Alutech selbst wissen muss wie sie die Geometrie überarbeiten, aber dennoch bin ich jetzt enttäuscht, weil man keine Konsequenzen aus den Praxistests zieht. In Finale gab es eine eindeutige Tendenz zu einem etwas längeren Reach und einem flacheren Lenkwinkel. Seitens Alutech wurde geschrieben, dass die Bedingungen vor Ort denen entsprechen, wie man sie auf unseren heimischen Mittelgebirgstrails findet. Das war hier auch irgendwo zu lesen.
Jetzt heißt es auf dieser Seite, dass die Testbedingungen doch eher DH-lastig waren und nicht mit den Bedingungen bei uns zu vergleichen sind. Zusätzlich wurde versucht die Probleme mit einem saubreiten Lenker und einem sehr kurzen Vorbau in den Griff zu kriegen. Weder ein 780er Lenker noch ein 30er Vorbau haben an einem solchen Bike was verloren. Ein 30er Vorbau sorgt für mehr Nervosität beim Lenken als ein flacherer Lenkwinkel. Zusätzlich schränkt ein 780er Lenker sehr stark ein was die Bewegungsfreiheit betrifft. Man muss bedenken, dass man durch ein steiles Gelände weiter nach hinten muss. Durch den steilen Lenkwinkel und den scheinbar zu kurzen Hauptrahmen wird dies noch verstärkt. Dadurch spannt man sehr früh ein Dreieck mit den Armen und dem Lenker auf, das keine Ausgleichsbewegungen mehr zulässt. Ich habe das selbst probiert und einen 710er, 760er und 780er Lenken verglichen. 780 ist schön wenn man gerade aus ballert, aber sobald es steil und technisch wird ist das eine echte Katastrophe. Ich bin damit nicht zurecht gekommen. Vom Komfort ganz zu schweigen...

Ich verstehe nicht wieso krampfhaft an der abgestimmten Geo festgehalten wird, wo man doch so viel Aufwand für die Praxistests betrieben hat.


----------



## nuts (21. Oktober 2014)

Also, den Lenkwinkel überprüfen wir noch mit ein paar Winkelsteuersätzen (Wir kriegen wohl spezielle ZS Winkelsteuersätze, um mit identischen Gabeln fahren zu können). Den Reach noch länger zu machen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, zumindest nicht für dieses Bike. In Finale haben viele der Testfahrer nach einem längeren Reach gerufen, ja. Da waren aber auch alle 180 oder größer, und das auf 3 X M und 2 X L.

Zwar kann eine kleinere Person auch einen längeren Reach fahren und damit dann bergab sogar von der Laufruhe profitieren, aber das ist einfach nicht die Idee des Bikes, voll auf Laufruhe zu gehen.

In meinen Augen ist eher wichtig, dass das Sitzrohr von L nicht zu lang ist, so dass jemand der es länger will, das auch fahren kann, und das XL groß genug für die langen Recken ist.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> M race ist verwirrend und 10 Maße, 3 Vorlieben und 5 Einsatzbereiche und dann eventuell noch unterschiedliche Meinungen soll dann einfach und logisch sein? Da bin ich absolut anderer Meinung.
> @supurb-bicycles :
> Mal ganz ehrlich und aus persönlicher Sicht gesprochen: Ja, ich komme eher aus der Enduro-Ecke. Ich bin derzeit auf dem ICB 1 unterwegs und stehe vor der Frage das bike gegen das ICB2 zu ersetzen (es zusätzlich anschaffen kommt aus mehreren Gründen, darunter auch finanziellen nicht in Frage). Mir gefällt das ICB 2 ausgesprochen gut, der einfachere Hinterbau gefällt mir viel besser, es fährt sich viel leichter als das fette Enduro und ist auch mit 1x11 wippfreier und antriebsneutraler. Dazu gefällt mir der straffe Federweg und die damit verbundene Spritzigkeit und Verspieltheit ebenfalls besser. Auf der anderen Seite kann der Hinterbau was bergab, fühlt sich eher nach mehr Federweg an und ist steif genug.
> So weit so gut. Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war wie schnell sich das bike an Unebenheiten vorne aufgehängt hat (und das war bei allen Gabeln die ich gefahren bin so) und dass man das bike am Kurveneingang sehr leicht einfach überfährt, bzw. in steileren Stücken in die "Kackstuhl-Haltung" geht. Das sind Punkte, die ich echt nicht gut finde und die absolut für Unsicherheit sorgen.
> ...


Ist ja alles gut und schön, einen Angleset bekommen wir gerade gebaut , aber: ich kann ja nun auch ein klein bißchen radfahren und bei unseren restliche Fahrwerken haben wir uns in der breiten Meinung bisher auch nichtszu Schulden kommen lassen. Mit einem anderen Cockpit ist das Bike wie verwandelt und es fährt sich gut ausbalanciert, seit Finale sind ein paar Tage vergangen und das Bike wurde schon in einigen Punkten mehrfach umgeschraubt. Ich traue mir durchaus zu, beurteilen zu können, ob eine Verämderung einen positiven oder negativen Effekt... Der bisher deutlichste positive Effekt ist durch den Tausch des Cockpits zu spüren, diesen Wechsel haben jetzt alle ICB hinter sich und seitdem gab es keine negativen Kommentare bzgl des LW. Also nichts mit unprofessionell, sondern Feintuning anstatt Brechstange!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

Halten wir mal kurz fest:

Größenstaffelung wie folgt:  S  M  Race  L  XL

Race ist dabei die genannte M/L Größe mit 66° Lenkwinkel.

Enduro ist ja mittlerweile im Breitensport angekommen, könnte man so sagen. Gerade in den Mittelgebirgsregionen enstehen immer mehr kleine Rennen. Allerdings ist für diese Rennen ein reines Endurobike meist zu viel des Guten, da die Strecken dieser kleinen Rennen gemäßigter und allgemein etwas tretlastiger sind. Hier hängt man vom Material dann genau zwischen den immer beliebteren Endurohardtails und einem Race-Enduro. Das normale Tourenbike geht halt auch noch, stellt aber auf zügig gefahrenen Trails klar die Limitierung von der Geometrie her dar.
Also wäre es im Zuge dieses Projektes doch mehr als Konsequent ein Trailbike mit einer etwas sportlicheren Race-Geometrie zu entwickeln. Der Markt und die Nachfrage für ein solches Bike wachsen stetig und man wäre hier genau am Puls der Zeit.
Allerdings wäre ein solches Bike immer noch spritzig und "gemäßigt" genug, um es täglich auf der eigenen Hausrunde zu fahren. Zudem liegt man mit M/L genau in der größten Schnittmenge der Größenverteilung (siehe die Grafik, die Nuts mal aufgestellt hat). Damit ist per se schon ein größerer Markt als für eine XS-Größe gegeben! Und die Leute, die "Race" kaufen wissen dann schon recht genau, wie ihr Einsatzbereich mit dem Bike aussieht. Für alle Anderen gibt es dann immer noch M und L!

Also entwickelt mal nur wegen ein paar Abstimmungen nicht am Zahn der Zeit vorbei! Ich sehe in diesem Projekt immer noch sehr großes Potenzial!


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Laufruhe für das Trailbike eine so untergeordnete Eigenschaft ist. Ich bin heute bei mir eine Runde gefahren, die nur schnelle, glatte Trails beinhaltete. Da gibt es kaum Wurzeln, nur ein bisl Gerumpel, natürliche Anlieger, ein paar "Wallrides" in Hohlwegen, kleine Kanten/Sprünge/Bodenwellen zum Abziehen usw. Auf solchen Trails nimmt man schon ordentlich Geschwindigkeit mit und braucht wenig Federweg, dennoch ist die Laufruhe bzw. ein vernünftiger Radstand am Bike sehr wichtig, damit man sich hier noch sicher fühlt. Wenn ich ne Gopro hätte könnte ich das mal Filmen als Vergleich, aber ich sehe solche Trails als das Einsatzgebiet eines "Trailbikes" an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

@supurb-bicycles , @nuts
 Find ich gut, dass ihr noch testet.
Was sind das denn für ZS Winkelsteuersätze? Kenn ich nämlich nicht, oder sind die "spezial". Zur Not will ich sowas!!!!!!!
Das unprofessionell nehm ich auch gerne zurück. Hatte nur den Eindruck, da tut sich nichts. Es war auch wirklich nicht böse gemeint (war vielleicht bischen hart ausgedrückt), aber ihr hattet ja auch gesagt mit anderem Winkel auch bald mal zu testen.
Die Änderung des Cockpits mag gut und schön sein, ändert halt aber auch leider einfach die Sitzposition, die vorher länger halt auch besser war. Und wie oben ja auch geschrieben wurde, hat man sich schon damals eher länger als kürzer gewünscht. Da ist ein kürzer Vorbau kontraproduktiv. Dass der dennoch das Fahrverhalten verbessert hat, weil das Bike nicht mehr so übers Vorderrad schiebt, glaube ich gerne. Dass das dennoch besser geht, aber auch.
Und dass ihr das testen könnt, traue ich euch doch sogar glatt auch zu.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Noch mal in Ruhe:
1. Nicht die Trails in Finale waren zu Dh lastig, sondern die Testcrew.
2. Wir müssen mal eines im Auge behalten:an der Abstimmung beteiligen sich ein vielfaches an Usern als hier in der Diskussion. Wir werrden nicht den Fehler machen und nur aufgrund des lauteren "Hier" Schreiens im Forum, jedes Teil in Frage stellen. Letzendlich sind Größen und Geo in Abstimmung erarbeitet worden....
3. Das ICB hat schon jetzt so viel eigenständigen Charakter, dass man es nicht anhand extremer Werte im Profil schärfen muss. Das haben wir beim ersten ICB gemacht und genau so scharf konturiert ist auch dessen Fan Gemeinde. Das ICB2 bekommt aktuell jede Menge positives Feedback und ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Überzeichnung des Charakters dem Rad schadet.
Also lasst uns mal weiter probieren und testen, wer sich mal ein eigenes Bild machen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Und sollte sich dabei eine wesentliche Verbesserung herauskristallisieren, werden wir sie dem Bike sicherlich nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles , @nuts
> Find ich gut, dass ihr noch testet.
> Was sind das denn für ZS Winkelsteuersätze? Kenn ich nämlich nicht, oder sind die "spezial". Zur Not will ich sowas!!!!!!!
> Das unprofessionell nehm ich auch gerne zurück. Hatte nur den Eindruck, da tut sich nichts. Es war auch wirklich nicht böse gemeint (war vielleicht bischen hart ausgedrückt), aber ihr hattet ja auch gesagt mit anderem Winkel auch bald mal zu testen.
> ...


die sind "endspezial" von einem Freund des Hauses, mal schauen ob wir da was in Serie bringen können. ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für ZS Winkelsteuersätze? Kenn ich nämlich nicht, oder sind die "spezial". Zur Not will ich sowas!!!!!!!


Von Workscomponents gibt es sowas, allerdings in EC44/ZS56. EC ist ca. wie ein 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch für mehr testen (und nicht nur komponenten).
ich wollte mit meinen 193 ja auch einen l rahmen nehmen, da ich für son spassbike lieber ne nummer kleiner nehmen. 50-60er vorbau halte ich für das bike noch ok. Wenn jetzt alle ab 175 den l rahmen bevorzugen, das aber nur mit 30er vorbau richtig sinn macht, komme ich ins grübeln. Das xl ist mir von den daten her eigentlich zu lang und zu hoch...

ich bin auch für eine moderate geoanpassung, aber nicht nur für das m/l. Nen bissl mehr reach und nen tick flacher fände ich ok.


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> die sind "endspezial" von einem Freund des Hauses, mal schauen ob wir da was in Serie bringen können. ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...



Ich befürchte, dass die so "haltbar" sind wie ZS49/40 Geschichten. Zum Testen also ne super Angelegenheit, aber alle 2-3 Monate nen neuen Steuersatz einzupressen haben weder Rahmen noch Geldbeutel gerne


----------



## jayzi (21. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir würden zu jeder Größe "echte" Fahrer nehmen, die ihre Proportionen eintragen, aber zusätzlich Einsatzgebiet (Tour, Race, Park) und Vorliebe (kurz, lang) und Fahrweise (ballern, stolpern, weißichnicht); das ganze etwa fünf bis zehn Fahrer pro Rahmengröße.
> Dann steht bei jeder Rahmengröße eine Auswahl zufriedener Biker und jeder "Neuling" kann sich selber einsortieren...
> Gute Idee?



Nein, nicht gut. Sehr gut!  Bin dabei. Rahmengröße M, Skelett 174, Einsatz Tour+Park(FR), Vorliebe kurz; Fahrweise stolpernd.


----------



## jayzi (21. Oktober 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, hier sind noch ein paar Bilderchen von der Ausfahrt am Sonntag:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71601



Sehr cool. Danke für den Arbeitseinsatz!


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Von Workscomponents gibt es sowas, allerdings in EC44/ZS56. EC ist ca. wie ein 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.


Ist nicht viel, aber leider halt auch immer +3mm Tertlagerhöhe und -0,5° Sitzwinkel.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> die sind "endspezial" von einem Freund des Hauses, mal schauen ob wir da was in Serie bringen können. ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...


M, ich würde so einen schon gern nehmen. Lasst einen mehr machen! 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Noch mal in Ruhe:
> 1. Nicht die Trails in Finale waren zu Dh lastig, sondern die Testcrew.
> 2. Wir müssen mal eines im Auge behalten:an der Abstimmung beteiligen sich ein vielfaches an Usern als hier in der Diskussion. Wir werrden nicht den Fehler machen und nur aufgrund des lauteren "Hier" Schreiens im Forum, jedes Teil in Frage stellen. Letzendlich sind Größen und Geo in Abstimmung erarbeitet worden....
> 3. Das ICB hat schon jetzt so viel eigenständigen Charakter, dass man es nicht anhand extremer Werte im Profil schärfen muss. Das haben wir beim ersten ICB gemacht und genau so scharf konturiert ist auch dessen Fan Gemeinde. Das ICB2 bekommt aktuell jede Menge positives Feedback und ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Überzeichnung des Charakters dem Rad schadet.
> Also lasst uns mal weiter probieren und testen, wer sich mal ein eigenes Bild machen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Und sollte sich dabei eine wesentliche Verbesserung herauskristallisieren, werden wir sie dem Bike sicherlich nicht vorenthalten...



Irgendwie hört sich das, was du gerade schreibst, aber ziemlich anders an, als was du noch vor einer Woche geschrieben hast. Kommt zumindest mir so vor. Daher bin ich auch etwas verwundert. Plötzlich ist ein 66° Winkel ein "extremer Wert".
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das Bad Oeynhausen eher am unterem Ende deutscher Trails hinsichtlich deren Anspruch und Schwierigkeit geht. 
Zu 2: Ich verstehe das schon mit dem "laut hier" schreien. Allerdings sollte man sich von Leuten, deren Beitrag zum Projekt darin besteht 3 Kreuzchen bei der Abstimmung zu setzen, auch nicht abhalten lassen eine Entscheidung nochmal Aufzurollen. Die haben nämlich die Größen und die Geo nicht "erarbeitet". Das waren zum Großteil die, die hier diskutiert haben. Außerdem gehört halt zum erarbeiten auch testen und daraus Konsequenzen ziehen. Sonst kann man das Testen auch lassen. Aber ich dachte, gerade das wollt ihr diesmal anders und besser machen.
Aber erstmal weiter testen. Das Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel dürfte sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machen. Es geht ja in Wirklichkeit nichtmal ansatzweise um Extremwerte, wie sie das ICB 1 teilweise bekommen hat (vor allem aber wegen fehlerhafter Fertigung !).

Zu 1: Naja. Plumpssack fährt viel Touren, gerne Enduro. Waldbauernbub "echter" Tourenbiker. Bommelmaster fährt (wenn ich´s richtig weiß) vor allem Enduro. Ich fahre vor allem Enduro (200mm Bike steht daheim, war diese Saison aber exakt 2mal im Einsatz). Und Oncle C fährt Enduro und DH Rennen (wohlgemerkt auch mit dem Enduro).
Sagen wir, die Testcrew war Enduro-lastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel, aber leider halt auch immer +3mm Tertlagerhöhe und -0,5° Sitzwinkel.



Guck nochmal genau hin  EC44, ZS56.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich will aber kein tieferes Tretlager, wenn ich eine kürzere Gabel einbaue und ein zu steiler Sitzwinkel passt auch nicht immer. Dann ändert sich der Reach ja auch noch.

Dir scheint die Konsequenz die aus dem Test mit breitem Lenker kurzem Vorbau gezogen wurde.nur nicht zu schmecken.
Außerdem wurde ja gesagt,  dass tourenorientierte Fahrer durchaus zufrieden waren mit dem Rad und keine Probleme mit dem Lw gesehen haben.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel, aber leider halt auch immer +3mm Tertlagerhöhe und -0,5° Sitzwinkel.


Nö, der ist ja unten IC! 
Der bringt alles mit, was ein -1° Lenkwinkel so bewirkt, also tieferes Tretlager, etwas steilerer Sitzwinkel, Reifenaufstandspunkt etwas weiter vorne, aber auch durch den Versatz der oberen Lagerschale nach hinten im Prinzip ein etwas kürzerer Reach, wobei sich das mit dem Abflachen der Gabel (virtuell verkürzte Einbaulänge) wieder ausgeleichen sollte.
EC ist der oben. Da bewirkt der ein ~10mm längeres Steuerrohr bzw. ist das so, als würde man einen 10mm Spacer fahren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Oktober 2014)

@ basti - evtl wieder den Cockpit Umbau rückgängig machen um das Verhalten auf den Deutschen Trails zu erspüren.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Guck nochmal genau hin  EC44, ZS56.


 cool, wäre eine Lösung. Kannte ich nicht.
Hatte mich verlesen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist nicht viel, aber leider halt auch immer +3mm Tertlagerhöhe und -0,5° Sitzwinkel.
> 
> 
> M, ich würde so einen schon gern nehmen. Lasst einen mehr machen!
> ...


Junge, junge lehnst dich ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster... Vor einer Woche habe ich die Ergebnisse des Usertest weiter gegeben, jetzt stelle ich meine Erfahrung daneben. Und die sieht nunmal anders aus: Ja, grundsätzlich kann ein flacherer  Lenkwinkel für mich positiv sein, aber er ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Klar, rausgefahren auf minderwertigen OWL Trails, hat diese Erkenntnis natürlich keinen Wert. Ebenso wenig Wert haben auch die Abstimmungsergebnisse der Schreibtischtäter, die nur mal kurz aus dem "hupen statt klingeln" Album rüber switchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @ basti - evtl wieder den Cockpit Umbau rückgängig machen um das Verhalten auf den Deutschen Trails zu erspüren.


Ich bin das Rad in Finale gar nicht gefahren!
Ich in hier zum ersten Mal auf ein Icb gestiegen und habe es exakt so gefahren, wie es in Finale aufgebaut war. War mist. Habe meine anderen Räder vermessen, habe mir die entsprechenden Teile raus gesucht und das ICB in L umgebaut. Jetzt ist es exakt gleich hoch, hat bis auf 3mm die gleiche horizontale Oberrohrlänge und ein identisches Cockpit wie meine Fanes. Meine Fanes hat 64,5Grad LW und ist mein Rad für alles, ich fahre es seit drei Jahren in unterschiedlichen Aufbauten quer durch Europa, sprich: Ich kenne das Rad. Wenn ich jetzt bei vergleichbarer Position feststelle, dass der LW am ICB nicht der Hauptfaktor in Punkto "Unbehaglichkeit" war, liege ich für mich persönlich schon ganz gut. Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass User @onkel_c auch betonte, dass das ICB gerne flacher sein könnte, aber nicht müsste, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass auch bei ihm das geänderte Cockpit den gewünschten Effekt gehabt hätte.
Noch mal: Wir testen weiter und probieren auch in Richtung des flacheren LW, ich weigere mich aber schlicht, stumpf einer Stimmung an einem Testevent zu folgen. Genau das ist die Momentaufnahme, die wir jetzt bestätigen oder beseitigen müssen.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Ich will aber kein tieferes Tretlager, wenn ich eine kürzere Gabel einbaue und ein zu steiler Sitzwinkel passt auch nicht immer. Dann ändert sich der Reach ja auch noch.
> 
> Dir scheint die Konsequenz die aus dem Test mit breitem Lenker kurzem Vorbau gezogen wurde.nur nicht zu schmecken.
> Außerdem wurde ja gesagt,  dass tourenorientierte Fahrer durchaus zufrieden waren mit dem Rad und keine Probleme mit dem Lw gesehen haben.



ein tieferes tretlager könnte eim tourenorientierten aufbau von vorteil sein. Und die änderung des sitzwinkels solltest du mit einer setbackstütze ausgleichen können.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich bin das Rad in Finale gar nicht gefahren!
> Ich in hier zum ersten Mal auf ein Icb gestiegen und habe es exakt so gefahren, wie es in Finale aufgebaut war. War mist. Habe meine anderen Räder vermessen, habe mir die entsprechenden Teile raus gesucht und das ICB in L umgebaut. Jetzt ist es exakt gleich hoch, hat bis auf 3mm die gleiche horizontale Oberrohrlänge und ein identisches Cockpit wie meine Fanes. Meine Fanes hat 64,5Grad LW und ist mein Rad für alles, ich fahre es seit drei Jahren in unterschiedlichen Aufbauten quer durch Europa, sprich: Ich kenne das Rad. Wenn ich jetzt bei vergleichbarer Position feststelle, dass der LW am ICB nicht der Hauptfaktor in Punkto "Unbehaglichkeit" war, liege ich für mich persönlich schon ganz gut. Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass User @onkel_c auch betonte, dass das ICB gerne flacher sein könnte, aber nicht müsste, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass auch bei ihm das geänderte Cockpit den gewünschten Effekt gehabt hätte.
> Noch mal: Wir testen weiter und probieren auch in Richtung des flacheren LW, ich weigere mich aber schlicht, stumpf einer Stimmung an einem Testevent zu folgen. Genau das ist die Momentaufnahme, die wir jetzt bestätigen oder beseitigen müssen.



Jetzt verstehe ich die Reihenfolge der Ereignisse, danke.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ein tieferes tretlager könnte eim tourenorientierten aufbau von vorteil sein. Und die änderung des sitzwinkels solltest du mit einer setbackstütze ausgleichen können.


Nah, setzt dann öfters auf als anderweitig auf und Danke für den Tipp mit der Stütze, scheint aber wohl nur bei steilerem Sitzwinkel zu klappen oder kann man den Sattel auch nach hinten schieben in der Klemmung? Reach ist immer noch Mist, +1cm bei 1° (aka 20mm) und das Rad wird auch flacher. Radstand kürzer. Ne, nicht optimal.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für mehr testen (und nicht nur komponenten).
> ich wollte mit meinen 193 ja auch einen l rahmen nehmen, da ich für son spassbike lieber ne nummer kleiner nehmen. 50-60er vorbau halte ich für das bike noch ok. Wenn jetzt alle ab 175 den l rahmen bevorzugen, das aber nur mit 30er vorbau richtig sinn macht, komme ich ins grübeln. Das xl ist mir von den daten her eigentlich zu lang und zu hoch...
> 
> ich bin auch für eine moderate geoanpassung, aber nicht nur für das m/l. Nen bissl mehr reach und nen tick flacher fände ich ok.


Ich bin es am Wochenende in L gefahren. Mit meinen 1,91. Und "Basti"Cockpit. Ja, ich war eher in Kackstuhlposition unterwegs. Es fühlte sich aber nicht falsch an. 
Um genau zu sein hatte ich reichlich Spaß. 
Ich habe nicht einmal das Vorderrad überfahren, und hatte auch nie das Gefühl mich an großen Wurzeln aufzuhängen. Dadurch dass es kurz war konnte ich easy das Vorderrad lupfen und es über das Hinterrad fahren. Etwas das ich beim ICB 1 vermisse, das muss ich voll auf dem Vorderrad fahren. Aber genau das ist es was für mich am Sonntag den Spaß ausgemacht hat. Sicher war es in Steilstücken nicht das Nonplusultra, aber das ist für mich nicht der eigentliche Einsatzbereich. Sondern genau sowas wie wir Sonntag gefahren sind. Dass man mit dem Gerät dann auch auf Trails wie in Finale Spass hat ist das Sahnehäubchen oben drauf. Will ich noch mehr Laufruhe und die krassesten Steilabfahrten meistern ist es vielleicht ja doch Zeit für 's Enduro.
Die Einwände von euch lesen sich für mich so als wolltet ihr jetzt wieder die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau bauen, die dann sogar das 170mm Enduro ersetzen soll. Ich dachte genau das sollte es NICHT werden. So hieß es die letzten Monate  immer...


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Tut mir leid, wenn du das so empfindest. Meinte das, was du geschrieben hast:


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan, zum allerersten Mal: ICB2.0
> Zweimal Chapeau: @foreigner @Stefan.Stark  @alleanderenuser: der Hinterbau ist der Hammer, sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, gefühlt mehr Federweg als 130mm, strafft sich unter Kettenzug ordentlich.
> zweites Chapeau geht an FOX, das Fahrwerk mit 36 und FloatX ist vermutlich das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Hammer Ansprechverhalten und die Gabel läßt sich auf den Punkt den persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen.
> zwei Sachen, andie ich mich nie wieder gewöhnen müssen möchte: schmale Lenker und steile LW-> diese Zeiten sollten für immer tot geschwiegen werden!
> Zum LW: ich stehe aufdem L eigentlich sehr gut zentral im Rad, habe aber viel zu viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das zwingt mich wieder in meine alte Kackstuhlposition, die mir Schumax mühevoll ausgetrieben hat-> das ist Mist!





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ok, so langsam verstehen ich die Sorgen von BrandX. Die Teibun wird es  so in 2015 nicht mehr geben! Die Teibun bekommt einen FAnes V4 Hauptrahmen und einen eigenen Vollcarbon Hinterbau mit 160mm Federweg. Damit ist sie die Race Version der Fanes und deutlich oberhalb des ICB2.0 platziert. Durch den Vollcarbonhinterbau wir auch der Preisunterschied spürbar sein...
> Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass wir unserem Trailbike eine Portion Verwegenheit in Form von einem überpotenten Fahrwerk spendieren können, aber trotzdem muss das Gewicht im Fokus bleiben...





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Basti und das ICB Teil2:
> 45er Vorbau gegen 30er und 740er Lenker gegen 780er getauscht. Gleiche Trails und rutschigere Bedingungen: Ich stehe toll auf dem Rad (Schumax wäre stolz) die Karre läßt sich schmeißen wie es beliebt, nur die Gummimischung am Hinterrad läßt Unwohl aufkommen (miese fiese nasse Wurzeln). Und auf einmal ist Der LW garnicht mehr so schlimm, die Position auf dem Rad passt und es schlägt Haken wie ein junges Kanickel->dolle Sache, Versuch macht kluch.
> Im November mal schauen, ob ich das im steilen Gelände und mit großen Brocken auch noch gut finde!
> Cheerio





supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Und die sieht nunmal anders aus: Ja, grundsätzlich kann ein flacherer  Lenkwinkel für mich positiv sein, aber er ist nicht zwingend notwendig.  ...


Ich meinte, auch nicht, dass du das nicht geschrieben hast. Aber etwas, was - wie du jetzt ja auch schreibst - postitiv sein kann, hast du gerade oben noch als "extremen Wert" bezeichnet. Mehr meinte ich damit nicht.
Und ja, es waren pro Größe 3 Werte (die in recht engem Rahmen waren) pro Geometriepunkt zur Abstimmung gestellt. Die sind aus der vorherigen Diskussion entstanden. Und natürlich hat dann die breite Masse die genaue Richtung festgelegt aus dem was aber vorher schon grob erarbeitet war. In welchen Threads die sonst so unterwegs sind, weiß ich nicht.
Und dreh mir auch nicht bitte herum, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Abstimmungsergebnisse keinen Wert haben. Das ist ein Bike das viele Väter hat, das ist ja gerade der Sinn der Sache.
Aber wozu teste ihr überhaupt ? Reine Werbemaßnahme?
Natürlich kann man Werte nochmal in Frage stellen. Das heißt ja nicht, dass irgendwer dann diktatorisch sagen soll, das ist ein Scheiß, wir machen´s anders als abgestimmt. Die Frage ist dann einfach, ob man nicht eine Umfrage startet in der man sagt, die Erfahrungen aus den Tests der Fahrer ist so und so, sollen wir dies oder das nochmal ändern.
Wie wollt ihr das denn beim Vorbau machen? Einfach festlegen, das Bike bekommt 30mm und das wird nicht abgestimmt? Oder wählt 30mm, alles andere ist eh Müll?
Ich glaube die Emotionen sind gerade bischen hoch gekocht. Es war gar nicht meine Absicht, dich anzugreifen und auch nicht das was abgestimmt wurde als Schwachsinn zu bezeichnen. Ich bin sehr froh darüber, was die Schreibtischtäter zum beispiel beim Reach abgestimmt haben. Da hätte ich ursprünglich deutlich mehr daneben gelegen. Aber deswegen bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass die Community nicht selbst im Projektverlauf noch nachbessern kann. Selbstverständlich nur bei Bedarf. Um den Unterhalten wir uns gerade.

Das mit den Trails hatte ich (mit 2 Smilies) doch nur geschrieben, weil du sie so hoch gelobt hattest. Das war wirklich nur Spaß. Sorry, wenn´s nicht angekommen ist.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann einfach, ob man nicht eine Umfrage startet in der man sagt, die Erfahrungen aus den Tests der Fahrer ist so und so, sollen wir dies oder das nochmal ändern.


Da kann man nur mit der Erfahrung anderer Tester argumentieren. Anscheinend war die Finale Gruppe wirklich bergab angehauchter.


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Tester die eher einen Marathon/CC Hintergrund haben, haben am LW nichts bemängelt, Tester mit Enduro/ DH Hintergrund haben zwar die ungewohnte Sicht aufs Vorderrad bemänglet, aber trotzdem die Fahreigenschaften positiv bewertet.



---



foreigner schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr das denn beim Vorbau machen? Einfach festlegen, das Bike bekommt 30mm und das wird nicht abgestimmt? Oder wählt 30mm, alles andere ist eh Müll?


Und das gilt nicht für den LW? Zumal dieser ja schon abgestimmt wurde und nicht grundverkehrt ist.


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2014)

Interessante Diskussion. Bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ich persönlich finde die Argumentation Pro 66° allerdings schlüssiger. Mehr Laufruhe, weniger Überschlagsgefühl, besseres Überrollverhalten und nicht zuletzt ein subjektives Empfinden von unterschiedlichen Testfahrern. Nachteile von dem flacheren LW habe ich jetzt noch keine gehört. Vorteile von dem 67° LW auch noch nicht wirklich. Das einzige Argument war bisher: So wurde abgestimmt!
Was man bei einer solchen Abstimmung allerdings beachten sollte, dass mit Sicherheit über die Hälfte keine bewusste bzw. vergleichbare Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel haben.
Des Weiteren geht der Trend eher zu flacheren LW - wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund.

Gut finde ich das ihr bereit seit einen weiteren Test mit flachen LW zu machen. Falls das wirklich besser sein sollte, dann bitte auch so mutig sein und das Bike dementsprechend anpassen.

Gruß


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Nachteile von dem flacheren LW habe ich jetzt noch keine gehört.


Laufruhiger = weniger wendig.
Neigung des VR = kippeliger, speziell bergauf, weniger im flachen, garnicht bergab. Liegt am Vorlauf des Rades.


Im Prinzip gehts ja darum, wer die Konsequenzen einer Auslegung in Richtung A oder B zu tragen hat, denn wer umbaut tut dies mit Nachteilen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Oktober 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion. Bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Ich persönlich finde die Argumentation Pro 66° allerdings schlüssiger. Mehr Laufruhe, weniger Überschlagsgefühl, besseres Überrollverhalten und nicht zuletzt ein subjektives Empfinden von unterschiedlichen Testfahrern. Nachteile von dem flacheren LW habe ich jetzt noch keine gehört. Vorteile von dem 67° LW auch noch nicht wirklich. Das einzige Argument war bisher: So wurde abgestimmt!
> Was man bei einer solchen Abstimmung allerdings beachten sollte, dass mit Sicherheit über die Hälfte keine bewusste bzw. vergleichbare Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel haben.
> Des Weiteren geht der Trend eher zu flacheren LW - wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund.
> 
> ...


wie gesagt, niemand möchte dem ICB positive Veränderungen vorenthalten nur weil es eine Abstimmung gab. Wir müssen aber aufpassen, dass nicht Momentaufnahmen die, fundiert und durchdacht geführten, Abstimmungsrunden absurd und nichtig erscheinen lassen. Aber wenn etwas besser ist, kommt es ans Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Und das gilt nicht für den LW? Zumal dieser ja schon abgestimmt wurde und nicht grundverkehrt ist.


Man wäre evtl. nicht auf eine Vorbaulänge "festgelegt". Genau das könnte man Abstimmen.
Mensch, ich hab langsam kein Bock mehr. Ich bin nicht der böse Arsch, der partou seinen Traumwert durchprügeln will. Wenn eher raus kommt, es ist besser so, lass ich mich auch überzeugen. Ich setze mich auch gerne nochmal kurz aufs Rad, wenn ihr noch im Rhein/Main-Gebiet testet. Mir geht´s eher darum, dem Bike noch bischen Variabilität zu geben, bzw. eventuell die User zu befragen, ob sie lieber nochmal beispielsweise am LW drehen wollen, oder man sich einfach auf den 30mm Vorbau festlegt. (Und das ist ja nun wirklich eine nicht ganz gewöhnlich Festlegung für ein Bike der Klasse, das müsst ihr ja wohl zugeben)


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Laufruhiger = weniger wendig.
> Neigung des VR = kippeliger, speziell bergauf, weniger im flachen, garnicht bergab. Liegt am Vorlauf des Rades.
> 
> 
> Im Prinzip gehts ja darum, wer die Konsequenzen einer Auslegung in Richtung A oder B zu tragen hat, denn wer umbaut tut dies mit Nachteilen.


Nein, nur wenn man es zu weit treibt. In dem Rahmen wird sehr wahrscheinlich gar nichts kippelig oder weniger wendig. Aber das kann man ja testen.
Das sind Pauschalaussagen, die so auch nicht stimmen.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, nur wenn man es zu weit treibt. In dem Rahmen wird sehr wahrscheinlich gar nichts kippelig oder weniger wendig. Aber das kann man ja testen.
> Das sind Pauschalaussagen, die so auch nicht stimmen.


Dann hat @nuts wohl bei der Vorstellung zum Projekt #1 (Carver IBC) gelogen. 

Natürlich reden wir von relativ kleinen Änderungen, aber wenn du so argumentierst, dass diese vernachlässigbar sind, dann bleibt die Frage, warum sollte man das 1° mehr spüren, ist ja auch nur eine minimale Abweichung. 
Ich habe bei meinem Rad 1° gemerkt, aber leider auch die Nachteile, welche schon genannt worden sind.


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Laufruhiger = weniger wendig.
> Neigung des VR = kippeliger, speziell bergauf, weniger im flachen, garnicht bergab. Liegt am Vorlauf des Rades.
> 
> 
> Im Prinzip gehts ja darum, wer die Konsequenzen einer Auslegung in Richtung A oder B zu tragen hat, denn wer umbaut tut dies mit Nachteilen.



Hmmm, das mit weniger wendig kann ich (bei meinen Bikes!) so nicht bestätigen. Hab eines mit 64°, welches wendiger ist wie mein Hardtail mit 69,5°.
Hättest du die Möglichkeit das ICB zu testen. Da du ja eher ein verfechter von 67° bist, würde mich deine Meinung nach einem Praxistest sehr interessieren.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wie gesagt, niemand möchte dem ICB positive Veränderungen vorenthalten nur weil es eine Abstimmung gab. Wir müssen aber aufpassen, dass nicht Momentaufnahmen die, fundiert und durchdacht geführten, Abstimmungsrunden absurd und nichtig erscheinen lassen. Aber wenn etwas besser ist, kommt es ans Rad!



Schön, das wollte ich hören!

Gruß


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch kleine Änderungen, bei denen man - wenn überhaupt - nur sehr geringe Nachteile merkt, aber deutlich die Vorteile.


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hmmm, das mit weniger wendig kann ich aber so nicht (bei meinen Bikes!) so nicht bestätigen. Hab eines mit 64°, welches wendiger ist wie mein Hardtail mit 69,5°.
> Hättest du die Möglichkeit das ICB zu testen. Da du ja eher ein verfechter von 67° bist, würde mich deine Meinung nach einem Praxistest sehr interessieren.


Man sollte schon gleiche Räder mit nur geänderten Winkeln vergleichen, daher bemüht sich Alutech ja auch um einen Steuersatz, der dies ermöglicht ohne, dass ein neuer Rahmen vom Jü gebruzelt werden muss.
Ich kenne den Tourenplan von Alutech nicht, wenn sichs ergeben sollte, dann würde ich die Chance versuchen zu nutzen.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Oktober 2014)

Um was geht es hier die ganze Zeit? Ist denn wirklich ein größerer relevanter Personenkreis in der Lage, anhand praktischer Erfahrungen die Auswirkungen verschiedener Faktoren der Geometrie eines Fahrradrahmens und deren Zusammenwirken beim Befahren von Trails einfachen bis mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrades zu beurteilen? Erst recht dann, wenn weitere Faktoren (Reifen, Sonne, Körpergröße, mit welchem Bein aufgestanden, Fahrstil, Erfahrung) hinzukommen?

Nach meinem Eindruck werden eher verschiedene Fetische ausgelebt; was dem einen die Kettenstrebenlänge, ist dem anderen der Lenkwinkel


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Man sollte schon gleiche Räder mit nur geänderten Winkeln vergleichen, daher bemüht sich Alutech ja auch um einen Steuersatz, der dies ermöglicht ohne, dass ein neuer Rahmen vom Jü gebruzelt werden muss.
> Ich kenne den Tourenplan von Alutech nicht, wenn sichs ergeben sollte, dann würde ich die Chance versuchen zu nutzen.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ein flacher LW nicht grundsätzlich heißen muss, dass das Bike nicht wendig sein kann. Schließlich gibt es ja genügend Downhiller die auch verspielt sind.
Wäre auf jedenfall interessant wenn mal jemand das Bike testen würde, welcher eher auf einen steilen LW abfährt. Falls dann das Fazit "flacher wäre besser" rauskommt, hätte das mit Sicherheit eine andere Aussagekraft.


----------



## Don.Coyote (21. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier die ganze Zeit? Ist denn wirklich ein größerer relevanter Personenkreis in der Lage, anhand praktischer Erfahrungen die Auswirkungen verschiedener Faktoren der Geometrie eines Fahrradrahmens und deren Zusammenwirken beim Befahren von Trails einfachen bis mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrades zu beurteilen?



Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist zu sagen was einem stört oder auch gefällt. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (21. Oktober 2014)

es wird doch eh jetzt getestet mit verschiedenen Winkeln oder?

Da soll die Masse dann doch entscheiden. Vor allem aber die berücksichtigt werden, die es evtl. auch kaufen würden.


----------



## veraono (21. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach meinem Eindruck werden eher verschiedene Fetische ausgelebt; was dem einen die Kettenstrebenlänge, ist dem anderen der Lenkwinkel


Den Eindruck könnte man bekommen, wobei es ja noch nichtmal um Extreme geht sondern Nuancen (die sich zudem am Ende bei Nichtgefallen ggfs. noch mit einem Winkelsteuersatz perfektionieren ließen).
An sich ists eine spannende Diskussion aber der Tonfall könnte etwas weniger angriffig sein, und ich halte jede Wette, im Blindvergleich würd das Rad bei 1° Unterschied für keinen unfahrbar werden.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Oktober 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass es möglich ist zu sagen was einem stört oder auch gefällt. Finde ich jetzt nicht so schwierig...



Nicht falsch verstehen; ich traue mir auch zu, nach einer gründlichen Probefahrt mit verschiedenen Rädern auf einer geeigneten Teststrecke festzulegen, welches Rad zu mir passt und welches nicht. Wenn ich dann aber sagen sollte, welcher Einzelaspekt am Rahmen (Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge, Reach...) dafür entscheidend ist, würde ich vermutlich mit den Schultern zucken... Und das die Festlegung unter leicht geänderten Rahmenbedingungen am nächsten Tag gleich ausfällt, könnte ich auch nicht garantieren.


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> An sich ists eine spannende Diskussion aber der Tonfall könnte etwas weniger angriffig sein, und ich halte jede Wette, im Blindvergleich würd das Rad bei 1° Unterschied für keinen unfahrbar werden.


Es geht nicht um nicht unfahrbar, sondern um so gut wie möglich. Wenn man mal mit unterschiedlichen Steuersatzschalen vom Angleset und Vorbaulängen am gleichen Bike herumprobiert hat, dann hat man vielleicht so ganz grob eine Vorstellung, was was bewirken kann. Und dass es sich vielleicht lohnt, da nochmal zu testen.


----------



## veraono (22. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um nicht unfahrbar, sondern um so gut wie möglich.


Darum geht es uns doch allen


----------



## onkel_c (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass User @onkel_c auch betonte, dass das ICB gerne flacher sein könnte, aber nicht müsste, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass auch bei ihm das geänderte Cockpit den gewünschten Effekt gehabt hätte.....



ja, das kann ich mir auch noch immer vorstellen. versuch macht klug . es bleibt ja weiterhin fest zu stellen, dass ich es gerne etwas länger gehabt hätte, aber nicht als unangenehm empfand. ich glaube gern, dass dies auf diesem weg - nicht ganz optimal in meinem sinne  - zu lösen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Oktober 2014)

so, jetzt ist Schluß mit "hättehätteFahrradkette", die erste Komponentenentscheidung steht an!


----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen; ich traue mir auch zu, nach einer gründlichen Probefahrt mit verschiedenen Rädern auf einer geeigneten Teststrecke festzulegen, welches Rad zu mir passt und welches nicht. Wenn ich dann aber sagen sollte, welcher Einzelaspekt am Rahmen (Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebenlänge, Reach...) dafür entscheidend ist, würde ich vermutlich mit den Schultern zucken... Und das die Festlegung unter leicht geänderten Rahmenbedingungen am nächsten Tag gleich ausfällt, könnte ich auch nicht garantieren.



Aber genau das ist doch mit den Prototypen möglich! Und das sollte man eben auch mal machen!

also 2räder mit gleichem fahrwerk und komponenten, eins mit 67 und eins mit 66grad.
dann mal M mit langen vorbau und L mit kurzem.
dann mal mit kurzer kettenstrebe, dann mit langer...usw

eben die einzelnen parameter mal systematisch, nacheinander getestet. Bei zwei rädern, könnte man das parallel machen. Da braucht man dann eben 2tester, die ähnlich groß sind und solche änderungen erfahren bzw beschreiben können.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist doch mit den Prototypen möglich! Und das sollte man eben auch mal machen!
> 
> also 2räder mit gleichem fahrwerk und komponenten, eins mit 67 und eins mit 66grad.
> dann mal M mit langen vorbau und L mit kurzem.
> ...



Genau das meine ich. Und dann noch mit nach objektiv fassbaren Kriterien unterschiedlichen Fahrern aus der Zielgruppe, im Blindtest und natürlich ohne dass die Fahrer sich untereinander kennenlernen oder gar ihre Ansichten vor Abschluss der Tests untereinander austauschen können.

Jedes andere Vorgehen ergibt keine brauchbare Aussage zu Einzelaspekten.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> die sind "endspezial" von einem Freund des Hauses, mal schauen ob wir da was in Serie bringen können. ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...



Warum testet ihr nicht einfach mit dem EC Winkelsteuersatz, einen IC will da unten bestimmt niemand haben?!
Die Gründe wurden ja schon öfters genannt.

G.


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist Schluß mit "hättehätteFahrradkette", die erste Komponentenentscheidung steht an!



Dann macht endlich mal die ganzen offenen Threads zu! Das artet bald aus wie beim ersten ICB!


----------



## fuzzball (22. Oktober 2014)

Winkelsteuersatz sei dank wieder eine unnötige Diskussion.


----------



## nuts (25. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum testet ihr nicht einfach mit dem EC Winkelsteuersatz, einen IC will da unten bestimmt niemand haben?!
> Die Gründe wurden ja schon öfters genannt.
> 
> G.



Von IC redet doch keiner, sondern von ZS. Würde sagen: Hier geht es weiter, wenn wir mit dem anderen Lenkwinkel gefahren sind.


----------



## nuts (25. Oktober 2014)

Achso, und zum Reach ist mir nur aufgefallen: Ich finde den Schritt von M nach L nicht groß genug. Deshalb lautet mein Vorschlag, für den ich jetzt aber keine Abstimmung mit seitenlanger Diskussion will: M bleibt wie es ist, L wird etwas länger gemacht. Mit etwas meine ich 5 mm. Momentan sind die Reach Größen ja:

385
405
430
445
470

Das bedeutet, der Reach schwankt um 20 - 25 - 15 - 25 - so richtig sinnig finde ich das gerade nicht (ist aber auch schon spät). Würde deshalb mal ganz dreist vorschlagen:

385
405
430
450
475

*Widerspruch, anyone?*


----------



## ONE78 (26. Oktober 2014)

Warum dann nicht gleich konsequent 25mm mehr bei allen Größen? !


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich konsequent 25mm mehr bei allen Größen? !


Dann würde es sich doch bei gleichbleibenden Vorbauten völlig anders fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Oktober 2014)

Dann könnte ich aber sicher nen L ordern


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Von IC redet doch keiner, sondern von ZS. Würde sagen: Hier geht es weiter, wenn wir mit dem anderen Lenkwinkel gefahren sind.



Meinte schoh ZS ...ist ja nur ne Frage der Zeit bis man da mal durcheinanderkommt mit den Kürzeln 

G.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei einer _Lagerschale_ IC und ZS nicht das gleiche?


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2014)

Nein, IC ist (eigentlich) ein integrierter Steuersatz.


----------



## nuts (26. Oktober 2014)

Warum nicht konstante Schritte? Weil die Menschen halt nach Glockenkurve verteilt sind und nicht gleichverteilt. Deshalb müssten meiner Meinung nach die Schritte nach XS und nach XL größer werden, um weiter in die Extremitäten (höhö) vorzudringen.

Bin nur immer noch unschlüssig, wie weit für den Deutschen Markt die Frauen relevant sind oder nicht - gibt es da Studien zu, wie viele Damen Mtb fahren, und wenn sie es nicht tun, ob das dann nur an den Rädern liegt?


----------



## Don.Coyote (26. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Achso, und zum Reach ist mir nur aufgefallen: Ich finde den Schritt von M nach L nicht groß genug. Deshalb lautet mein Vorschlag, für den ich jetzt aber keine Abstimmung mit seitenlanger Diskussion will: M bleibt wie es ist, L wird etwas länger gemacht. Mit etwas meine ich 5 mm. Momentan sind die Reach Größen ja:
> 
> 
> 
> *Widerspruch, anyone?*




Hmmm, ganz verstehen kann ich das jetzt nicht.
Die meisten Herren sind um 1,80 groß. Das Bike in Large war wohl die passende Größe dazu.
Jetzt wird L verlängert und M bleibt gleich.
Das heißt, EVENTUELL, dass für die meisten (1,81 ist die Durchschnittsgröße) die Größe M zu klein wäre, L aber nun zu groß.


----------



## codit (26. Oktober 2014)

@Don.Coyote hat recht. Nach dem was die Tester so schreiben ist doch eher sinnvoll, S und M länger zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn jetzt schon mit dem Reach gespielt wird bin ich dafür, dass M den Reach vom L bekommt. Dann passt M auch wieder für alle um die 1,80m.
Die Frage ist eher, ob es bei einem Trailbike in 650b überhaupt eine XL-Größe braucht, oder Leute, denen das L zu klein ist, nicht doch besser mit einem großen 29er auf Trails zurechtkommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Also wenn jetzt schon mit dem Reach gespielt wird bin ich dafür, dass M den Reach vom L bekommt. Dann passt M auch wieder für alle um die 1,80m.
> Die Frage ist eher, ob es bei einem Trailbike in 650b überhaupt eine XL-Größe braucht, oder Leute, denen das L zu klein ist, nicht doch besser mit einem großen 29er auf Trails zurechtkommen.


Hmm, es wird erstmal kein 29er geben. Du möchtest also einen Teil der Community (der nicht so klein ist) sagen "hey, ihr seid halt einfach zu groß für dieses Bike, guckt halt woanders"?
Und das wo große Laufräder hier sooo beliebt sind? 
Echt jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, es wird erstmal kein 29er geben. Du möchtest also einen Teil der Community (der nicht so klein ist) sagen "hey, ihr seid halt einfach zu groß für dieses Bike, guckt halt woanders"?
> Und das wo große Laufräder hier sooo beliebt sind?
> Echt jetzt?


Nein! Aber auf der einen Seite muss Leidville ja irgendwie auf die Idee mit dem scaled sizing gekommen sein und auf der anderen Seite zeigt Specialized, dass ein 29er auch ein super Trailbike ist. Daher geht es mir um das Gesamtsystem. Ebenso geht es mir darum, dass L beim Testen vielen Leuten um die 1,80 super gepasst hat, aber scheinbar kaum einer die Größe M toll fand. Also wäre es mMn nur konsequent M den Reach von L zu geben und dann die Größe L noch länger zu machen. Damit kämen größere Leute noch besser klar als mit dem jetzigen L.
Die Reachwerte könnten dann so sein:

M 445
L  470


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Oktober 2014)

Bei LV bekomm ich aber auch immer noch die Radgrößen die ich will oder irre ich mich da. Zudem sind sehr viele LV custom  bikes


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2014)

Liteville hat den 650B und 29er Zug verpennt oder ist nicht gewillt die Rahmen anzupassen und verkauft jetzt die, durch die mitwachsenden Kettenstreben (Facepalm), bedingte Tatsache, dass irgendwann 650B und 29er Laufräder reinpassen als "Innovation". 

Genau wie jede neue "Generation" nen noch besseren Hinterbau und immernoch nen scheisse abgestimmten Dämpfer hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Also wenn jetzt schon mit dem Reach gespielt wird bin ich dafür, dass M den Reach vom L bekommt. Dann passt M auch wieder für alle um die 1,80m.
> Die Frage ist eher, ob es bei einem Trailbike in 650b überhaupt eine XL-Größe braucht, oder Leute, denen das L zu klein ist, nicht doch besser mit einem großen 29er auf Trails zurechtkommen.


 
Oh danke. Lieb von dir, dass du dich so in meine Bedürfnisse einfühlst.

Reach 470-475 in xl ist schon okay, das passt von 192-205.


----------



## H.B.O (26. Oktober 2014)

die alten größen waren doch in ordnung, warum wird jetzt daran-als einziges-gerüttelt auch die probleme die man jetzt schafft betreffen vermutlich viele : alle um 1.80 die gerne einen längeren reach möchten. 445 wäre für mich optimal  alles drüber wuerde ich mich nicht trauen


----------



## foreigner (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es komisch die Rahmengröße, die den Fahrern um 1,80m ( und das sind halt auch die meisten) zu ändern. 5mm sind nicht die Welt, aber dann können wir´s auch lassen. Und der L Rahmen wurde so wie er ist halt von den meisten sehr gemocht.
Finde eher, dass das Sizing allgemein nicht passt. Wenn wir 5 Größen haben und die Fahrer mit der Durchschnittsgröße von 1,80m alle L bevorzugen (bei dem es nur noch eine Größe nach oben gibt, aber zwei nach unten), dann stimmt´s einfach nicht. Der jetztige L Rahmen müsste doch eigentlich der M Rahmen sein von dem aus es 2 Größen noch oben und unten gibt.

Das wäre eigentlich meine Meinung zu den Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Warum nicht konstante Schritte? Weil die Menschen halt nach Glockenkurve verteilt sind und nicht gleichverteilt. Deshalb müssten meiner Meinung nach die Schritte nach XS und nach XL größer werden, um weiter in die Extremitäten (höhö) vorzudringen.
> 
> Bin nur immer noch unschlüssig, wie weit für den Deutschen Markt die Frauen relevant sind oder nicht - gibt es da Studien zu, wie viele Damen Mtb fahren, und wenn sie es nicht tun, ob das dann nur an den Rädern liegt?



20 25 20 25 entspricht aber auch keiner gaußkurve


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Oktober 2014)

Mir egal, welcher Buchstabe am Ende draufsteht, Hauptsache es gibt das momentane M zu kaufen. Das hat mir nämlich perfekt gepasst.


----------



## foreigner (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine Fahrer um die 1,80m passt der L, Fahrer von knapp 1,70m rauf passt schon m, S dürfte schon bei knapp 1,60m passen.
Man kann ja den Schritt vom jetzigen L Rahmen (der bleibt wie er ist) zu m vergrößern, indem man den kleiner macht. S Dann auch bischen kürzer. Dann braucht man XS, bei dem ich mich eh Frage, für wen der sein soll, nicht. Dafür dann oberhalb von L noch 2 Größen machen.
Die Sitzrohrlängen könnte man "im Prinzip lassen", also vom kleineren Rahmen dem größeren zuordnen.

Wobei ich eigentlich eher der Meinung bin, dass die Größen um die mittlere Rahmengröße einen kleineren Größenschritt haben sollten und die größte/kleinste dann vielleicht ein etwas größeren Schritt. Man sollte dem Großteil der Leute doch eher die passenden Größen geben, oder?
Das wäre mein Vorschlag
395-400
425
445
465
485

Aber mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt egal, ich hätte aber eigentlich gerne die 445mm Reach Länge (und nicht länger), ob mit 435mm Sitzroh oder 470mm Sitzrohr ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## nuts (27. Oktober 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Hmmm, ganz verstehen kann ich das jetzt nicht.
> Die meisten Herren sind um 1,80 groß. Das Bike in Large war wohl die passende Größe dazu.
> Jetzt wird L verlängert und M bleibt gleich.
> Das heißt, EVENTUELL, dass für die meisten (1,81 ist die Durchschnittsgröße) die Größe M zu klein wäre, L aber nun zu groß.



Ich muss gerade einfach mal sagen: Bei 20 mm Schritten davon zu sprechen, dass A zu klein und B zu groß wäre, ist doch eventuell Quark.

Und: Ich glaube die große Frage ist nicht, ob M oder L 5 mm länger oder so werden soll, die große Frage ist: Für wen ist ein M Rahmen, für wen ein L Rahmen? Dazu kann ich nur diese Grafik hier nochmals einbinden:





Demnach kann M entweder für ...

... den Bundesdurchschnitt von 170-174 gemacht sein
... den Bundes-Männerdurchschnitt von 176 - 180 gemacht sein
... den Foren (Männer) Durchschnitt von 180 - 184 gemacht sein

Für mich klingt eigentlich Variante 2 am plausibelsten, es sei denn:

Große Männer fahren überdurchschnittlich viel Mountainbike
Große Männer sind überdurchschnittlich häufig Mitglieder in Mtb-Foren
Große Forenmitglieder beteiligen sich überdurchschnittlich am ICB
Hätten wir bloß mal bei unserer großen Leserbefragung die Körpergröße abgefragt!


----------



## mawe (27. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Für mich klingt eigentlich Variante 2 am plausibelsten, es sei denn:
> 
> Große Männer fahren überdurchschnittlich viel Mountainbike
> Große Männer sind überdurchschnittlich häufig Mitglieder in Mtb-Foren
> Große Forenmitglieder beteiligen sich überdurchschnittlich am ICB


Ersetze "große Männer" durch "jüngere Männer".

Ich vermute, daß der größte Teil der MTB-Fahrer zwischen 16 und 30 Jahre alt ist. Wenn wir dann noch berücksichtigen, daß jüngere größer werden, ist das Ergebnis plausibel.


----------



## H.B.O (27. Oktober 2014)

@nuts: seh ich nicht so, was bringt die grafik jetzt ? wenn man sagt 1.80 liegt zwischen den größen dann ist "L"  mit 450 reach immernoch amtlich. gerade in dem bereich in dem sich viele aufhalten die größen gröber zu machen halte ich für den falschen weg. genau so haben es einige hersteller geschafft dass ich letztes jahr nicht deren bike gekauft habe (specialized, ibis, bei den neuen transition hätte ich das gleiche problem). 2 cm abstände sind super (trek ist da auch genial)- die frage ist wie viele größen will/kann man machen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Oktober 2014)

mawe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich vermute, daß der größte Teil der MTB-Fahrer zwischen 16 und 30 Jahre alt ist. ...



Nach meiner Erfahrung und den mir bekannten Erhebungen sind Mountainbiker eher zwischen 30-50.


----------



## Don.Coyote (27. Oktober 2014)

Mein Vorschlag nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen:

XS 395 (< 166 cm)
S 420  (166 - 175 cm)
M 440  (176 - 183 cm)
L 460   (184 - 192 cm)
XL 485 (>192 cm)

Somit hätte man im Bereich S - L viel abgedeckt und die zwei Randgrößen differenzieren sich nochmals vom "Durchschnitt".


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung und den mir bekannten Erhebungen sind Mountainbiker eher zwischen 30-50.


Glaub ich auch. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Gruppe MTBler die Zeit hat im Forum rumzuhaengen und eher unter 30 ist 

Interessanter wird die Gruppe MTBler zu definieren, welche 2...3k fuer Neubikes abdruecken. Vielleicht kann man sagen: Je teurer das Bike, desto kleiner muss es ausfallen.


----------



## nuts (27. Oktober 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Gruppe MTBler die Zeit hat im Forum rumzuhaengen und eher unter 30 ist
> 
> Interessanter wird die Gruppe MTBler zu definieren, welche 2...3k fuer Neubikes abdruecken. Vielleicht kann man sagen: Je teurer das Bike, desto kleiner muss es ausfallen.



Zu These 2 (hier treiben sich primär Menschen < 30 Jahr rum): Nein, da sagen unsere Umfragen was anderes.

Zu These 3: Weil ältere Deutsche mehr Geld haben und kleiner sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi! 
Mit was und wann gehts denn jetzt weiter?
Ist noch ein Testbike in München?

Gruß


----------



## nuts (27. Oktober 2014)

Es geht voraussichtlich morgen mit dem Stimmungsbarometer Laufrad weiter. Ein L Testrad ist noch bis Freitag in München, mir darf gern eine PN geschrieben werden.


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2014)

Also,  ich weiß nicht ob man wegen 5mm Reach viel diskutieren muss. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich kaum, dass man den überhaupt spürt, bzw. hätte ich sogar nichts gegen 5mm länger bei L, wenn eh kurze Vorbauten von maximal 40mm dran kommen sollten.
Von daher ist´s mir ehrlich gesagt egal was daraus wird (so lange L bei 445mm oder 450mm bleibt, oder auch M dieses Maß bekäme) , da wäre es für mich viel interessanter was beim Lenkwinkel raus kommt.

Allerdings zweifle ich die ganze Größendiskussion an. Ich denke, die für ein solches Bike hauptsächlich in Frage kommende Zielgruppe liegt zwischen 20 und 50. Das heißt wir reden definitiv vom (von der Körpergröße her) größeren Teil der deutschen Männer. Erstens wurden die Menschen immer größer (junge Menschen sind größer) und dann nimmt ab 60 auch die Größe langsam eh wieder ab.
Daher halte ich die Umfrage der Männer hier im IBC-Forum die über dem deutschen Durchschnitt liegt, für realistischer.
So, gleiches gilt auch analog für die Frauen. Da wird der Durchschnitt der Mountainbikenden Frauen bei vielleicht knapp 1,70m liegen. Das ist ein Bereich, in dem man aktuell wahrscheinlich noch ganz gut mit M fährt. Darunter kommen aber noch 2 Größen. Für wen?

Jetzt kann man auch noch die Frage stellen, wie viel Prozent der potenziellen Käufer sind Männer und wie viel Frauen.
Und leider Gottes ist es wohl so, dass man spätestens jetzt sich wahrscheinlich lieber für 2 Größen oberhalb des aktuellen L Rahmen entscheiden sollte, ähnlich dem was ich vorgeschlagen habe, als so viel kleine Größen.
Aber ihr habt doch Verkaufszahlen. Habt ihr keine Größenverteilung der Verkäufe von der Fanes parat? Da müsste man doch was ableiten können? Wobei der der M-Fanes-Kunde ja schon tendenziell L-ICB-Kunde wäre, zumindest nach den aktuellen Größen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Oktober 2014)

S	410
M	430
M/L 445
L	455
XL  475


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja, 15mm Schritte sind halt echt sehr klein.
Kleinste Größe könnte ruhig bei 400mm liegen und größte 485mm (das kann auch Kaufargument sein) und dann staffelt man halt.
400 < 1,66m
425 um 1,70m
445 um 1,80m
465  um knapp 1,90m
485 >1,95m


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite, könnten wir´s auch einfach lassen wie es ist. Wurde lange genug darüber diskutiert. Die Schritte die es jetzt gibt machen so ja auch Sinn. In der Mitte ist der 15er Sprung. Da gibt´s aber auch die meisten Leute, die auf die Größen in Frage kommen und die hier halt eine etwas genauere Auswahl zur Verfügung haben. Ich glaube, das war ja damals, als wir die Geo gemacht hatten, der Gedanke.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Oktober 2014)

Okay, aber ich bin immernoch für die zusätzliche M/L-Größe mit M-Sitzrohr, L-Reach und vor allem 66° Lenkwinkel


----------



## hnx (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehm 1x L Sitzrohr an M Rahmen, wenn die Geo geändert wird.


----------



## bsg (27. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, könnten wir´s auch einfach lassen wie es ist. Wurde lange genug darüber diskutiert. Die Schritte die es jetzt gibt machen so ja auch Sinn. In der Mitte ist der 15er Sprung. Da gibt´s aber auch die meisten Leute, die auf die Größen in Frage kommen und die hier halt eine etwas genauere Auswahl zur Verfügung haben. Ich glaube, das war ja damals, als wir die Geo gemacht hatten, der Gedanke.



War ein langer Prozess mit vielen, vielen Diskussionen. Insofern bin ich auch für die abgestimmten Werte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja, was halt dagegen spricht ist halt, dass damals wohl die meisten gedacht haben, dass für einen 1,80m Fahrer M die bevorzugt Größe darstellt. Das haben die Test halt klar widerlegt. Daher kann man jetzt auch nochmal darüber nachdenken.
Aber ich finde einfach, dass das im Grunde die Projektverantwortlichen sagen müssen, weil sie die Daten haben, wie sich Größen verkaufen.


----------



## veraono (27. Oktober 2014)

Mir erscheinen die seinerzeit abgestimmten Werte sehr sinnvoll, natürlich sind Tests hervorragend, insbesondere dann wenn sich alle Tester im Grunde weitgehend über ein Thema einig sind.
Geometrie ist aber am Ende des Liedes immer ein sehr sehr subjektives Thema und auch wenn die Tester noch so breit gefächert waren, ich wäre bei der Handvoll Fahrer etwas zurückhaltend da eine repräsentative Stichprobe mit absoluter Gültigkeit was Geometriempfinden in den feinsten Nuancen angeht, drin zu sehen (das war ja auch nicht unbedingt Sinn und Zweck der Tests). Und insgesamt war die Geo ja wohl stimmig.
Insofern mein Vote für > So lassen wie es ist.

Edit: man darf ja auch nicht vergessen: es wurde nur M und L getestet, aus diesen Erfahrungen jetzt Rückschlüsse auf alle Rahmengrößen zu machen halte ich auch für etwas gewagt.


----------



## bsg (27. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, das ist dann ja nur die Sache der Bezeichnung. Ich finde L als Bezeichnung bei 1,80-1,90 durchaus angemessen . Passt zu den üblichen Kleidergrößen ;-).


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2014)

Genau, und XL mit 470-475 ist für 1,90 - 2,00.

XXL fällt aus, weil es ein wendiges Trailbike mit einem Radstand unter 1.25 werden soll...und weil es dafür maximal 15 Kaufinteressenten geben wird, mich ausgeschlossen
(Meine XXL  Fanes ist eh bloss 482 im Reach).

Und zur Statistik passe ich als Bestager eh hier nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Oktober 2014)

Und ich bin 1,90 und fand die XL Fanes irgendwie nem Stück zu groß. Aber ich bin ja anscheinend eh nicht ganz normal.


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ich bin 1,90 und fand die XL Fanes irgendwie nem Stück zu groß. Aber ich bin ja anscheinend eh nicht ganz normal.



Frag mich mal, ich will mit meinen 1,80 nix über 400mm Reach mit 50er Vorbau und 420er Sitzrohr fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (28. Oktober 2014)

Lasst die Größen wie sie sind. Wir wollen schließlich nicht nur in Finale bergab fahren, sondern auch mal verspielte "Hometrails" mit Spitzkehren befahren.


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung und den mir bekannten Erhebungen sind Mountainbiker eher zwischen 30-50.


Und bis 50 schwankt die durchschnittsgröße nicht nennenswert.


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Zu These 3: Weil ältere Deutsche mehr Geld haben und kleiner sind?


Klingt das so abwegig?


----------



## mpmarv (28. Oktober 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Klingt das so abwegig?



Ja.

Warum sollte man <30 nicht teure Räder fahren? Wenn man nicht studiert, fängt man nach 2-3 jähriger Ausbildung zwischen 18-21 Jahren mit Vollzeitarbeit an und verdient entsprechend.


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, ich will mit meinen 1,80 nix über 400mm Reach mit 50er Vorbau und 420er Sitzrohr fahren


Ich wollte mit meinen 1,80m ursprünglich ja auch am liebsten 415mm Reach. Bis ich in Finale im direkten Vergleich fesstellte, dass der L Rahmen mit 445mm sich in jeder Hinsicht besser fuhr und besser passte als der m mit 430mm.
Ich empfinde mein ICB 1 mit 425mm Reach als eher lang, das fühlte sich hier aber ganz anders an. Ich denke, das zusammenspiel aus Stack und Reach ist viel entscheidender, als die pure Länge und die ist beim Alutech viel besser geworden, als die damalige Modeerscheinung mit superkurzen Steuerrohren.


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Ja.
> Warum sollte man <30 nicht teure Räder fahren? Wenn man nicht studiert, fängt man nach 2-3 jähriger Ausbildung zwischen 18-21 Jahren mit Vollzeitarbeit an und verdient entsprechend.




Hab mir mit 16 damals auch Räder für über 3000 Mark gekauft, von dem was ich erspart und erarbeitet hab, (ohne dass meine Eltern mir da sonderlich was in Hintern geblasen haben). Also, so recht kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ein Anfang 20 Jähriger wird auch Schwierigkeiten haben deutlich mehr als 4000€ für ein bike hinzublättern (wenn er nicht von Beruf reicher Sohn ist. Aber so wie jeder ältere auch, der nicht komplett für das Fahrrad lebt und sich keine goldene Nase verdient), aber sonst ist das doch durchaus machbar, selbst mit Studium. Ist eher eine Frage, der Prioritäten.


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ist vielleicht abhaengig von der Region. Hier faehrt die Jugend eher Versender und die Knackis die Carbon Speci Epics. Sag jetzt besser nicht, was fuer ne Moehre ich als Student fahren musste, sonst bekomm ich Depressionen.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ein Anfang 20 Jähriger wird auch Schwierigkeiten haben deutlich mehr als 4000€ für ein bike hinzublättern (wenn er nicht von Beruf reicher Sohn ist. Aber so wie jeder ältere auch, der nicht komplett für das Fahrrad lebt und sich keine goldene Nase verdient), aber sonst ist das doch durchaus machbar, selbst mit Studium. Ist eher eine Frage, der Prioritäten.



Wenn ich zusammenrechne was ich für das Voltage bezahlt habe wird mir schlecht  Alles eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung, kenne genug Leute in meinem Alter, die deutlich mehr Kohle haben als ich, die sie regelmäßig bis zum 20. versoffen haben.


----------



## mpmarv (29. Oktober 2014)

Als würden die Leute aufhören, mit 20 ihr Geld zu versaufen....  Die Leute haben dann nur mehr Geld und da drückt der Schuh nicht mehr so.
Ich leg mein Geld auch lieber in Sportartikel an, Alkohol ist so vergänglich und hat wenig Vorteile, außer ein paar Stunden Geselligkeit.
Die "Jugend" fährt bei uns auch Versender oder ausgemusterte Freerider/Downhiller. Aber das sind für mich klar die Jungs mit 14-20 Jahren, die noch kein eigenes Geld verdienen. In der Gruppe der 20-30 Jährigen sind die Räder aus allen Preisklasse vertreten.


----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

Komische Diskussion hier, es dürfte viel mehr von der individuellen Lebenssituation (Eltern, Kinder, Einkommen, Tätigkeit, Zeit, Ansprüche, Luxusvorstellungen...) abhängen als vom Alter (das mit dem o.g. auch nur wenig zu tun hat) , was jemand gewillt ist für ein Bike auszugeben.
Nachdem aber der Preisrahmen ohnehin schon gesteckt ist und die inhaltliche Diskussion zum ICB anderswo stattfindet könnte man zur besseren Übersicht hier auch zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2014)

habe es vermutlich überlesen, aber wie viel soll denn das Bike am Ende wiegen?

Für mich liest sich das so in Richtung 14 kg, wenn es fertig ist. Sind ja keinerlei leichte Teile bisher dran gekommen und Alutech baut auch keine leichten Rahmen.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Es wiegt, was es am Ende wiegt.
Da aber bisher keine schweren Teile dran sind und es auch nicht so ausschaut, dazu die sehr einfach gemachten viel zu schweren Prototypen nicht so schwer sind und wir ein sehr einfach aufgebauten (und damit auch leichten) Rahmen haben, sehe ich überhaupt keinen Grund warum das Bike fahrfertig mit Variostütze und Pedalen sonderlich über 13kg wiegen sollte.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Oktober 2014)

Also zu der Diskussion ums Alter und die Kohle, dazu kann ich sagen das ich mit Anfang 20 am meisten Geld zum ausgeben hatte.
Ausbildung fertig, ab zum Bund und da öfter mal mit Y-Tours unterwegs. Dazu im Hotel Mama gewohnt.
Da hab ich mir einfach gekauft worauf ich Lust hatte.

Heute sind die Dienstreisen weggefallen (also auch nen Batzen Kohle) und dazu muss die Wohnung und das Essen komplett selber gezahlt werden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da aber bisher keine schweren Teile dran sind




PIKE mit 250 g mehr als die leichten Varianten
Monarch Plus 150 g mehr als die leichten Varianten
Beim LRS geht es auch in Richtung 250 g schwerer.
Macht summa summarum schon mal plus 650 g und dann kommen sicher noch mal mindestens 500 g durch schwere Reifen dazu. 

Da aber auch die Leichtvarianten kein Leichtbau sind, denke ich, dass mich mit einem Gewicht in Richtung 14 kg nicht soooo falsch liegen werde. In der ICB Variante.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Oktober 2014)

wo er recht hat...


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann die gleiche Rechnung mit schwereren Teilen machen und siehe da es ist 600g leichter? Was soll das?
Für dich ist eine 1840g Gabel anscheinend schwer, für mich ist sie leicht. Es hat auch nie einer behauptet wir bauen ein Cross Country Rad oder ein leichtes Bike für Alpenüberquerung.
Halten wir uns doch einfach mal an Fakten:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3560
Und da darfst du jetzt gerne noch deine 100g für den Ausgleichsbehälter drauf rechnen.

14 kg wiegt mein ICB 1. Da ist der Rahmen sicher schwerer, eine gut 2200g schwere Lyrik drin, Enduro Reifen drauf und eine 2*10 + Kettenführung.

13kg fahrfertig für die Forums-Ausstattung ist realistisch.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2014)

14kg das ICB 01??? Größe XS?
Da bin ich ja als Fanes Besitzer skeptisch, dass der Rahmen auch in großen Größen unter 3kg bleibt.

Die Werte vom Spectral sind aber schon nachgewogen und passen ca. für Größe M, zumindest das Gewicht der Teile stimmt also.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte es irgendwann mal gewogen, war irgendwo bei 14,2kg mit Pedalen mit tubeless (Größe M).
Rahmen Größe L:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7171/carver-full-suspension-icb-02


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Oktober 2014)

13 kg wiegt mein Reign und da sind bis auf zwei Ausnahmen nur leichte Teile dran.

Es soll kein XC Bike werden, das wurde schon tausendmal gesagt, ebenso oft wurde aber gesagt, dass es kein Enduro mit zu wenig Federweg werden soll.
Dämmert's? Es ist ein schmaler Grad, auf dem sich das Projekt bewegt.

14 kg soll dein ICB wiegen? Hast du es mal gewogen?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1624235?in=user

14,5 kg

Serienausstattung...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1678806


Stimmen die Angaben von Canyon? Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

YT hat das Capra CF Comp mit 13,5 kg angegeben, gewogen hat es dann 14,1 kg; ohne Pedale in Gr. S.

Das Spectral hatte 2014 noch 13,2 kg ohne Pedale gewogen. Mit Fox 32 Gabel, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

Oh je, die -Gewichts-Büchse-der-Pandora-, fast so schlimm wie das -Reifen-Fass-ohne-Boden-. Das Rad wird am Ende der Geschichte schon ein Gewicht bekommen, wäre das erste ohne.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Ach du je, jetzt kommst du mit dem aktuellen Carver ICB Klopper. Ich spreche von der ersten Version. Dem echten Forumsbike.
Warum das hier so schwer ist weiß ich ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht.
Was ich ungefähr sagen kann:
Reifen -350g (Schwalbe MM wiegen meist knapp 900g, die Onza liegen unter der Herstellerangabe)
Laufräder -300g
Schläuche -300g (vs. tubeless)
Dämpfer - 200g
Bremse -100
Rahmengröße -150g
Das hieße, dass man runtergerechnet vom Serienrad vom Foto bei 14,4kg fürs alte Model mit Forumsausstattung inklusive Pedale käme.
Ich hatte meins gewogen. War gut 14,2kg fahrfertig.

Wenn ich von den 14,2kg fürs ICB ausgehe und sage, der Rahmen wird 400g leichter (sollte gut möglich sein), die Gabel ist 400g leichter, (Schaltung X1 vs. SLX) Führung -150g, Umwerfer -150g, ein Schalthebel +Seilzug -150g, Schaltwerk -50g, Kassette -50g, Kurbel -50g dann bin ich bereits bei 12,8kg fahrfertig.
Also, die 13kg komplett mit Pedalen sind sehr realistisch.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Spectral hatte 2014 noch 13,2 kg ohne Pedale gewogen. Mit Fox 32 Gabel, usw.


Die Fox 32 float 140 ctd wiegt mehr als eine Pike ! Das Rad war auch nicht 1*11.  1*11 spart halt selbst bei x1 schon richtig Gewicht.
Damit klinke ich mich auch da wieder aus. Aber Panikmache wegen dem Gewicht ist bei dem Rad völlig unnötig.


----------



## yggr (29. Oktober 2014)

Pfff... wie man wegen so einem Thema so viel Zeit verschwenden kann.

GET A LIFE !


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

@nuts : Was macht ihr nun mit der Geo? Irgendwein Ergebnis?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Fox 32 float 140 ctd wiegt mehr als eine Pike ! Das Rad war auch nicht 1*11.  1*11 spart halt selbst bei x1 schon richtig Gewicht.
> Damit klinke ich mich auch da wieder aus. Aber Panikmache wegen dem Gewicht ist bei dem Rad völlig unnötig.




Kommt drauf an, ob mit offenem Ölbad oder mit Kartusche. In letzterem Fall wiegt die um die 1700 g. 

Es geht nicht um Panikmache, sondern darum, einen guten Kompromiss zu finde. Könnte man einen netten Algorithmus drum bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ja gern mal das ergebnis einer umfrage sehen, bei der man sich ein komplettes rad konfiguriert und immer die auswahl zwischen leichten, race und stabilen, enduro teilen hat.
also pike oder revelation,
steile race geo oder doch etwas länger, flacher,
leichte 23mm oder stabile 25mm LR,
1x11 oder 2x10
Dicke gummis oder cc pellen,
leichte stütze oder schnipsi,
...
am ende müsste man dann ein geschätztes gewicht für den aufbau angezeigt bekommen.
Wenn man dann mal sieht, was der wunschaufbau so wiegt, ist man evtl. eher bereit abstriche irgendwo zu machen. Spannend wäre, ob es trotzdem eine konfiguration gibt, die der mehrzahl gefällt..


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

@Tyrolens : Du darfst aber auch nicht alles glauben, was der Hersteller angibt.
1822g wiegt auch die mit Factory mit Kartusche (inklusive Achse) und ist damit nur 40g leichter als eine Pike. Und was bekommt man dafür? Genauso schlechte Performance (eher sogar noch schlechter, da die Druckstufe noch schwächer abgestimmt ist) wie bei der 34 mit deutlich weniger Steifigkeit. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man so wirklich schlechtere Teile immer als positives Beispiel zu Gewicht sparen nimmt. Sie sind doch eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich relevant für das Bike.
Für mich ist das Panikmache irgendeinen aus der Luft gegriffenen Wert hinzuschreiben, nur weil da ja "richtige Enduro-Teile" dran sind. Die mittlere Variante wird ohne Pedale maximal in Richtung 13kg gehen, wenn man am Ende nicht auf die dumme Idee kommt, das bike mit was anderem als einer X1 aufzubauen und der Rahmen ein einigermaßen gutes Gewicht bekommt (Daran habe ich aber keine großen Zweifel, wenn man mal die 2014er Alutech bikes vom Gewicht her anschaut.) Ist doch völlig in Ordnung für ein Rad, das von der Stabilität und Fahrbarkeit irgendwo zwischen AllMountain/Tourenbikes und Enduros liegt und sich dazu noch in einer relativ niedrigen Preisklasse befindet.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern mal das ergebnis einer umfrage sehen, bei der man sich ein komplettes rad konfiguriert und immer die auswahl zwischen leichten, race und stabilen, enduro teilen hat.
> also pike oder revelation,
> steile race geo oder doch etwas länger, flacher,
> leichte 23mm oder stabile 25mm LR,
> ...


Naja, man kann auch einfach mal überschlagen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1728207


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

Rahmen eher plus 250 g und die Reifen wiegen auch 200 g mehr.. Sind dann vorsichtig geschätzt 13,6 kg. 


Es müsste mal ein Algorithmus geschrieben werden, also eine kleine Funktion, in der alle relevanten Entscheidungspunkte mit gewichtet werden.
Und das ist kein Scherz, sondern ein übliches Verfahren zur Entscheidungsfindung.

Die PIKE mag ein guter Kompromiss sein, aber auch nur, weil die Revelation zwischenzeitlich veraltet ist.
Ist aber auch nur ein Baustein zum höheren Gewicht. Rahmen, Dämpfer, LRS, Reifen, Bremsen werden auch richtig schwer (Shimano).

In der Gewichts-DB taumeln die 32er auf mittleren 1.700 g bis niedrigen 1.800 g Werten. Die PIKE streut da mehr auf mittleren bis hohen 1.800er Werten.

Soll aber nichts zur Sache tun, denn siehe oben. Ich traue mich zu wetten, dass im Frühling eine neue Revelation vorgestellt wird und die PIKE dadurch obsolet wird. Wird dann wohl in Richtung hohe 1.600er, niedrige 1.700er Werte gehen.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Rahmen eher plus 250 g und die Reifen wiegen auch 200 g mehr.. Sind dann vorsichtig geschätzt 13,6 kg.
> 
> 
> Es müsste mal ein Algorithmus geschrieben werden, also eine kleine Funktion, in der alle relevanten Entscheidungspunkte mit gewichtet werden.
> ...



Ich frag lieber gar nicht erst wie du darauf kommst, dass die Nobbi Nic plötzlich 100g pro Stück schwerer sein sollen, wo bei den alten der Schnitt rund 30g über der Herstellerangebe war, die Angaben von Schwalbe eigentlich immer besser werden und sie auch bei dem neuen das Gewicht rauf korriegiert haben. Genauso, weshalb der eingelenkige Trailbike-Rahmen allein fast so viel wiegen soll wie ein Teibun Enduro Rahmen in L inklusive Dämpferschrauben und Steuersatz.
Wir können natürlich auch schon mal die Revelation bestellen. Vielleicht liefert uns nächstes Jahr Rock Shox dann ja zufällig ein neues 2016er Model. Eine aktuelle 32 140mm CTD mit ungekürztem Schaft, Achse und deutlich unter 1800g? Ja klar, wenn man das Öl ablässt vielleicht.

Aber mir ist die Diskussion ums Gewicht ehrlich gesagt zu blöde. Rechnen kann jeder selbst und wie realistische Werte derjenige dann nimmt ist sein Problem. Außerdem ist´s mir Wurst, wenn das Rad 400g schwerer ist, dadurch wird´s auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem ist´s mir Wurst, wenn das Rad 400g schwerer ist, dadurch wird´s auch nicht schlechter.



Genau. Dann hast Du sicher kein Problem damit, wenn die Laufräder 100g schwerer werden und dafür wenigstens mittelbreit (min. 25mm)


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie ich im anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe: Ich würde es anders machen, aber nein ich hab kein Problem damit. (Allerdings bei 25mm innenbreite von mittelbreit zu sprechen, finde ich auch seltsam)


----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> [...]
> Die PIKE mag ein guter Kompromiss sein, aber auch nur, weil die Revelation zwischenzeitlich veraltet ist.
> [...]



Ich lese immer veraltet und kann mir nix drunter vorstellen. Ich fahre u.A. Marzocchigabeln von 2007, die vermutlich auch veraltet sind, aber alles können was ich von der Gabel haben will. Und jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

Meine Argumentation muss echt mies sein, wenn ich so überhaupt nicht verstanden werde.

Dein Problem ist vielleicht, dass du schreibst "ist's *mir* wurscht". Ich hatte bisher gedacht, dass das ICB2.0 so etwas wie ein wirtschaftliches Erfolgsmodell werden soll. Sagst du das in deinem Job zu deinen/euren Kunden etwa auch so? "Mir wurscht, wenn's euch ned gefällt!"???
Soll das ICB2.0 das selbe Schicksal wie das ICB1.0 erleiden?

Das tatsächliche Gewicht des 2015er NN wurde auf pinkbike.com publiziert.

@Jierdan: Na worum es da geht, ist dir doch bewusst, oder? Wenn eine neue Bikeserie aufgelegt wird, wird man sich mit aktuell verfügbarer Technik befassen müssen und da wiederum wird man sich das aussuchen, was der Markt her gibt. Die Pike kann alles besser als die Revelation, bis auf Einbauhöhe und Gewicht. das ist einfach so. Würde in der Revelation die Technologie der PIKE stecken, dann würde die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2014)

"Das ist einfach so" hat mich schon zu Schulzeiten nie zufrieden gestellt und sämtliche  Alarnglocken schrillen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

Darum fährst du vielleicht auch heute noch mit einer MZ aus 2007 rum. 
Du kannst ja mal bei Marzocchi anfragen, ob sie für's ICB die Z1 neu auflegen. Müsste halt um 500 g leichter sein und in 650B. Aber sowas gibt es eh. Nennt sich 350R.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

So lange ich einen Performancezuwachs habe, sind mir 400g egal und ich find´s auch besser.
Ich kann eh nur meine Meinung sagen. Und was du schreibst ist auch nur subjektiv deine Meinung.

Und was hat das ganze jetzt mit schlechtem Service, Lieferverzögerung und Qualitätsproblemen beim Schweißen zu tun ?


----------



## smons1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ich verfolge das ganze ja nun schon ne ganze Weile. Ein paar Kommentare und Eindruecke muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden.

Meine Vorstellung von einem Trailbike ist so etwas wie das unten abgebildete. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ICB 2.0 wird so etwas nur zu einem vernuenftigen Preis (weil kein Carbon, Eingelenker und kein RM Schriftzug drauf).
In paar Punkten hat sich das ICB 2.0 in meinen Augen leider davon entfernt. Die Pike haben beide ja noch gemeinsam. Beim Federweg gibts aber schon Unterschiede. Und warum das ICB den Monarch+ mit Ausgleichsbehaelter braucht hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Den brauchts doch hauptsaechlich um auf langen (!!) Abfahrten das Thema Erwaermung in den Griff zu bekommen. Dafuer ist das Bike aber nicht primaer gedacht.....

Just my five cents....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kann eh nur meine Meinung sagen. Und was du schreibst ist auch nur subjektiv deine Meinung.



Es gibt ja grundsätzlich nur Subjektivität, aber man kann versuchen, sich in die Köpfe anderer Menschen rein zu versetzen. Quasi Gedanken lesen.

Bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die genannten Problemchen beim das wahre Problem waren. Verkauft sich das Ding heuer besser?


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Oktober 2014)

smons1 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich verfolge das ganze ja nun schon ne ganze Weile. Ein paar Kommentare und Eindruecke muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von einem Trailbike ist so etwas wie das unten abgebildete. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ICB 2.0 wird so etwas nur zu einem vernuenftigen Preis (weil kein Carbon, Eingelenker und kein RM Schriftzug drauf).
> In paar Punkten hat sich das ICB 2.0 in meinen Augen leider davon entfernt. Die Pike haben beide ja noch gemeinsam. Beim Federweg gibts aber schon Unterschiede. Und warum das ICB den Monarch+ mit Ausgleichsbehaelter braucht hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Den brauchts doch hauptsaechlich um auf langen (!!) Abfahrten das Thema Erwaermung in den Griff zu bekommen. Dafuer ist das Bike aber nicht primaer gedacht.....
> ...



Was wären denn die weiteren Unterschiede? Der Monarch + ist nicht nur bei längeren Abfahrten besser sondern auch bei kurzen. @foreigner wird dir das sicherlich gerne erklären - irgendwo hat er das schon mal getan.

Warum würdest du denn einen längeren Trail ausschließen wollen? Lang bzw. mehr Höhenmeter ist ungleich ruppiger.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

ICB 1: Inzwischen ist´s ja etwas vermurkst, vor allem weil´s viel zu schwer ist. Die erste Variante ist sehr gut und war auch nicht anders getestet worden. Maßhaltigkeitsprobleme waren das Hauptproblem. Meins ist zu flach, ist aber dennoch ein sehr geiles Bike. Das einzige was an der Geo nicht so toll war, war der zu geringe Stack (hatte ich von Anfang an gesagt). Aber das lässt sich auch mit hohem Lenker beheben.

Weiß nicht was daraus wird (Stefan ist ja länger krank), aber für nächstes Jahr war eine Anpassung des Rahmens angedacht, die auch von den Usern hier erarbeitet wurde (allerdings sehr wenigen) und eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen dürfte. Es wird auf 650B komplett angepasst, Geo überarbeitet (vor allem endlich korrekt maßlich werden, Tretlagerhöhe, mehr Stack) Federwegverstellung und der vordere Flipchip fallen weg (bessere Dämpferkompatibilität) und werden gegen eine viel dezentere 3-fach Winkelverstellung in 0,5° Schritten hinten in der Wippe am Lager Wippe/Sitzstrebe ersetzt, Carbonwippe, feste Ausfallenden, überarbeitete Rohre, spart alles Gewicht (ca. 350g). Wippe und Sitzstreben sollen auch als Upgrade fürs bisherige passen. Wippe passt dann in allen Einstellung mit dicken Dämpfern wie CCDB Air. Wenn man die Kiste gut ausstattet, dann wird´s richtig geil.

Der Monarch Plus:
Der Unterschied ist nicht nur das externe Ausgleichsvolumen, sondern vor allem dadurch ein anderer Aufbau der Druckstufe, die dem Plus Vorteile gegenüber dem normalen Monarch bringen. Beim normalen Monarch ist alles auf dem Hauptkolben. Da ist die Highspeed -Zug und Druckstufe drauf, dazu die einstellbare Lowspeed Zugstufe und noch 3-fach Verstellung der Druckstufe. Das führt dazu, dass das ganze sehr übeladen ist und nichtmehr sehr optimal ausgeführt werden kann und sich auch noch gegenseitig stark beeinflusst. Auch die Ports sind etwas anders ausgeführt.
Beim Monarch gibt's ein Shiming für Highspeedzugstufe und ein Grundsetup der Druckstufe (Midspeed-Highspeed) auf dem Hauptkolben. Die Lowspeedzugstufe ist schön über eine Nadelventil ausgeführt. Das ganze kann so schon mal besser arbeiten. Hinten vor dem Ausgleichsbehälter befindet die 3-Fach Verstellung der Lowspeeddruckstufe und nochmal ein Shim und Port für Highspeeddruckstufe (meine sogar auch Zugstufe).
Dadurch ist der Dämpfer besser intern abstimmbar, die Einstellungen beeinflussen sich weniger, Zugstufe, aber insbesondere Druckstufe arbeiten auf einem höheren Niveau.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Der Monarch Plus:
> Der Unterschied ist nicht nur das externe Ausgleichsvolumen, sondern vor allem dadurch ein anderer Aufbau der Druckstufe, die dem Plus Vorteile gegenüber dem normalen Monarch bringen. Beim normalen Monarch ist alles auf dem Hauptkolben. Da ist die Highspeed -Zug und Druckstufe drauf, dazu die einstellbare Lowspeed Zugstufe und noch 3-fach Verstellung der Druckstufe. Das führt dazu, dass das ganze sehr übeladen ist und nichtmehr sehr optimal ausgeführt werden kann und sich auch noch gegenseitig stark beeinflusst. Auch die Ports sind etwas anders ausgeführt.
> Beim Monarch gibt's ein Shiming für Highspeedzugstufe und ein Grundsetup der Druckstufe (Midspeed-Highspeed) auf dem Hauptkolben. Die Lowspeedzugstufe ist schön über eine Nadelventil ausgeführt. Das ganze kann so schon mal besser arbeiten. Hinten vor dem Ausgleichsbehälter befindet die 3-Fach Verstellung der Lowspeeddruckstufe und nochmal ein Shim und Port für Highspeeddruckstufe (meine sogar auch Zugstufe).
> Dadurch ist der Dämpfer besser intern abstimmbar, die Einstellungen beeinflussen sich weniger, Zugstufe, aber insbesondere Druckstufe arbeiten auf einem höheren Niveau.



Schön. Und wie wirkt sich das beim Fahren im angedachten bevorzugten Einsatzgebiet aus?

_Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen._


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön. Und wie wirkt sich das beim Fahren im angedachten bevorzugten Einsatzgebiet aus?
> 
> _Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen._



Na das man ganz ohne Nachteile auf besagten Singletrails, aber auch auf Singletrails in anderen Mittelgebirgen mehr Spaß haben kann 

Wirkt sich im Prinzip genauso aus wie breitere Felgen und eine bessere Gabel.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd hatte ich das glaub ich schon einmal beantwortet. Es ist halt so, dass insbesondere eine bessere und besser abgestimmte Druckstufe auch auf einfachem Untergrund viel bringt, weil nicht unnötig viel Federweg genutzt wird und sich das Bike ein Stück effektiver und direkter fährt, was ja insbesondere auch unserem Einsatzbereich sehr entgegen kommt. Dass es bei höherer Geschwindigkeit (von langsam fahren stand nirgendwo was, oder?) und mehr Schlägen auch positiv auswirkt dürfte klar sein. Ein besserer Dämpfer und ein Dämpfer der besser an das Bike anpassbar ist, wirkt sich unabhängig vom Einsatz gut aus.
Aber ich denke, aus manchen Köpfen wird man nie raus bekommen, dass Ausgleichsbehälter nur Enduro und DH sind.
Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist nicht das wesentliche. Den gibts bei Inline-Dämpfern auch. Der externe oder wie bei CCDB Inline zumindest auf die andere Seite gelegte Ausgleichsbehälter ändert aber den Aufbau des Dämpfers und ermöglicht ein zusätzliches Valving.


----------



## veraono (30. Oktober 2014)

Für eine Serienfertigung mit einer anpassbaren Druckstufe für unterschiedliche Fahrergewichte/Ansprüche ist die Druckstufeneinstellung über ein Basevalve am Ausgleichsbehälter variabler und besser. 
Aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass man einen Dämpfer _ohne _Ausgleichsbehälter und nur mittels Midvalve nicht auch für diesen Zweck_ individuell _hervorragend abstimmen könnte, nur das Problem an der Sache ist halt das_ individuell_.


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

Klar kann und muss man auch das Basevalve anpassen. Wenn ich allerdings noch einen zweiten Shimstack habe, der rein Highspeed macht, dann kann ich da noch etwas differenzierter ran gehen, weil ein Anpassung des einen das andere weniger beeinflusst.
Aber hören wir auf, ich denke, Leute sich nicht so mit dem Aufbau von Dämpfungen beschäftigen, steigen wahrscheinlich eh aus. Vereinfacht kann man das aber auf alle Fälle so stehen lassen.


----------



## nuts (31. Oktober 2014)

smons1 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich verfolge das ganze ja nun schon ne ganze Weile. Ein paar Kommentare und Eindruecke muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von einem Trailbike ist so etwas wie das unten abgebildete. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ICB 2.0 wird so etwas nur zu einem vernuenftigen Preis (weil kein Carbon, Eingelenker und kein RM Schriftzug drauf).
> In paar Punkten hat sich das ICB 2.0 in meinen Augen leider davon entfernt. Die Pike haben beide ja noch gemeinsam. Beim Federweg gibts aber schon Unterschiede. Und warum das ICB den Monarch+ mit Ausgleichsbehaelter braucht hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Den brauchts doch hauptsaechlich um auf langen (!!) Abfahrten das Thema Erwaermung in den Griff zu bekommen. Dafuer ist das Bike aber nicht primaer gedacht.....



Zunächst einmal: Günstiger als das RM sollten wir schaffen 

Beim Federweg frage ich mich (und zwar eigentlich ganz generell), warum einzelne Zentimeter also so entscheidend wahrgenommen werden. Nur mal als Beispiel, was 1 cm Federweg aus machen kann:

- Die Frage, wie der Federweg gemessen wird (Zum Sattel, vertikal, auf Kreisbahn, unter Last oder unbelastet)
- Die Frage, wie der Dämpfer eingestellt ist (wenn die letzten 4 mm Hub nicht genutzt werden, hast man 1 cm weniger Federweg)
- Bei der Gabel: 0,5° Lenkwinkel (= die Fertigungstoleranzen)
- Bei der Gabel: 7 mm Lenkerhöhe (= 1 oder 2 Spacer)
- Bei der Gabel: 3 mm Innenlagerhöhe (= die Fertigungstoleranzen, oder auch: Sitze ich etwas weiter vorne oder hinten, oder habe ich 5 PSI mehr oder weniger im Dämpfer, oder habe ich 10 PSI mehr oder weniger im Reifen)
- ...

Das wollte ich nur mal sagen 

Und dann: Ich werde mich dafür stark machen, mal den Gewichtsvorteil eines konsequent auf Gewicht getrimmten Rades hier darzustellen, und bei den Paketen auch Gesamtgewichte anzugeben. Nicht, dass 500 g Kriege entscheiden, aber wenn jemand sagt: Für mich sind 500 g wichtiger als ein sattes Fahrwerk auf Trails, die ich eh nicht fahre, kann ich das voll nachvollziehen. Bei den bisher abgestimmten Komponenten sind schon mehr als 500 g drin:

- 120 g Dämpfer (z.B. Monarch ohne Ausgleichsbehälter)
- 250 g Laufräder (z.B. Roam 40 vs. WTB Frequency + DT350)
- 200 g Gabel (z.B. DT vs. Pike)

Bei Bremsen und Antrieb werden wir keine riesigen Differenzen sehen, aber es ist wie immer beim Gewicht: Kleinvieh macht Mist. Dann noch dickere vs. dünnere Reifen dazu, Tubeless vs. Schlauch, leichtes Cockpit und Sattel und plötzlich wiegt ein Rad 12,5 und eines 13,5. Welches von den beiden man dann - persönlich - besser findet, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Da Burli (31. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich das Vergnügen hatte das Radl letzten Mi über die Isartrails zu jagen, muss ich sagen, dass ich von unserem Konzept wirklich sehr begeistert bin!
Die geo fühlt sich super an...bin 1,80 und fühlte mich auf dem L Rahmen sofort wohl (hatte schon Räder zur Probefahrt, bei denen es deutlich länger gedauert hat, bis ich mit dem Rahmen warm wurde) Hatte einen 50mm Vorbau drauf...und hätte mir sogar noch eine sattelstütze mit 1-2cm setback draufgebaut. Obwohl ich im Vorfeld mir auch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel gewünscht hatte, fand ich den jetztigen auf keinen Fall unangenehm...dennoch bin ich auf die Tests mit dem Winkelsteuersatz gespannt! Was ich erstaunlich fand, obwohl man das Rad leicht auf das Hinterrad bekommt, steigt das Vorderrad an steilen Rampen (z.B. die Asphaltrampe zur Gorsheßeloher Bürcke rauf) nicht an!
Das einzige, was ich zu bedenken gebe: Das Rad läd zum heizen ein, und will über die Trails gejagt werden! Und obwohl ich mich, als nicht allzu untalentierten Triathleten, schon als durchaus fit bezeichnen würde, brannten mir die Oberschenkel wie Hölle (klar, ich war hin und weg von dem Rad und hab die ganze Zeit nur Vollgas gegeben!!) Aber was bringt mir das beste Fahrwerk, der Fetteste LRS mit Procore, 20mm scheiben, wenn ich nach 10 min Fahrzeit fix und fertig auf dem Rad hänge! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, bin absolut für eine Pike, und procore find ich auch sinnvoll, dennoch sollte man bei den ganzen Diskussionen nicht das Gewicht aus den Augen verlieren, denn sonst würde man dem Bike seine Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit nehmen! 

Gruß Burli


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwo brauchst halt einen Ankerpunkt und wenn Federweg als Maß so schwammig ist, dann baut doch einfach ein ICB mit 150 mm Federweg, aber das ist ja dann schon wieder ein Enduro. Vielleicht hat das ICB aber dann wegen der Toleranzen 150 mm und ist ein Enduro. 

Bei den Bremsen gibt es schon Gewichtsunterschiede. 

Eine Guide wiegt so an die 280 g, eine SLX eher 290 g, eine Avid X9 Trail hingegen 240 g und eine Hope M4 EVO Race 230 g und eine X2 EVO Race 200 g. Sind also auch mal 80 bis 160 g und Kleinvieh macht halt auch Mist. 
Darum sage ich ja: Wenn man in die Präferenzfunktion ein Gewichtselement einbaut, sehen die Entscheidungen vielleicht ein wenig anders aus, ohne die Funktion groß zu stören. 
Bei 130 mm oder, durch die vielen Variablen vielleicht dann nur 120 mm Hinterbau sehe ich wirklich keinen Sinn in einem Monarch Plus. Klar ist der gut und hat unbestritten seine Vorteile. Aber bei 130 mm? Da bringt er vielleicht um 10% mehr Performance, kostet aber auch um 25% mehr und wiegt um 25% mehr. Man erkauft sich ein Plus von 10% sozusagen mit einem Minus von 50% anderenorts. 
Dasselbe kann man mit jedem Produkt machen. Der schöne MZ Dämpfer ist sicher geil, aber man erkauft sich das vielleicht mit schwacher Haltbarkeit und schwieriger Ersatzteilversorgung. 
Ohne Grund soll das ICB ja auch ein Trailbike werden. Wer aus dem Vollen (ballern, ballern, ballern) schöpfen möchte, hätte sicher ein Enduro gebaut. Aber so ein Trailbike ist eben und darum geht's ein Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke das kann man gut mit 2 Varianten abbilden - siehe die BC Editions von RM oder die EX-Varianten von Canyon. Selbe Basis einmal gewichtsoptimiert und einmal für die Spaßkollegne.


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Beim Federweg frage ich mich (und zwar eigentlich ganz generell), warum einzelne Zentimeter also so entscheidend wahrgenommen werden. Nur mal als Beispiel, was 1 cm Federweg aus machen kann:
> 
> - Die Frage, wie der Federweg gemessen wird (Zum Sattel, vertikal, auf Kreisbahn, unter Last oder unbelastet)
> - Die Frage, wie der Dämpfer eingestellt ist (wenn die letzten 4 mm Hub nicht genutzt werden, hast man 1 cm weniger Federweg)
> ...


Tolle Auflistung, nur gelten die Toleranzen auch für den geänderten Federweg und kommen damit auf die 1cm nochmal drauf. So daß man alle angegebenen Werte "verdoppeln" kann. Das liest sich so, als wenn bei 1cm mehr die Toleranzen auf einmal keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

: Da bin ich mit hnx Ausnmahmsweise mal einer Meinung. 
Ist ja nett dargestellt, aber es geht nicht um die Toleranz sondern ums verschieben der selbigen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal stark (mache mir da aber auch nicht wirklich sorgen), dass das bike schon ein bike zum Heizen wird. Klar sollte man das Gewicht nicht außer acht lassen (ich persönlich war auch für leichtere Laufräder und fände auch jetzt noch beispielsweise die nur 1700g schweren, aber 25mm breiten Oozy 295 eine interessante Alternative), aber in anderen Dingen sollte man das bike auch nicht zu stark beschränken. Gerade weil das bike enorm zum Heizen einläd. @Da Burli : Du musst auch bedenken, dass due auf sehr flachem Geläuf unterwegs warst, auf dem man ständig Gas gibt. Anstrengender geht eigentlich nicht.
Hinten hat´s doch eh 130mm das steht doch fest und eine 150er Gabel hat einfach keine Nachteile gegenüber einer 140er, man kann ja insbesondere mit einer Pike und einstellbarer Progression einfach anders abstimmen. Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass es gerade bei 130mm auf einen guten Dämpfer ankommt, weil gerade der geringe Federweg möglichst sinnvoll genutzt werden sollte.
Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn da ein Standard Monarch rein kommt, eine 130-140mm Allmountaingabel und eine schmalbrüstige 2 Kolbenbremse mit 180er Scheiben drauf kommt.
Dann wäre dieses Bike nichts weiter und anderes, als die hunderte All Mountain-Dinger die auf dem Markt sind.



nuts schrieb:


> Bei Bremsen und Antrieb werden wir keine riesigen Differenzen sehen, aber es ist wie immer beim Gewicht: Kleinvieh macht Mist. Dann noch dickere vs. dünnere Reifen dazu, Tubeless vs. Schlauch, leichtes Cockpit und Sattel und plötzlich wiegt ein Rad 12,5 und eines 13,5. Welches von den beiden man dann - persönlich - besser findet, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


Gerade der Antrieb macht doch mit den größten Unterschied überhaupt. Ob ich mir eine 2x10 Slx einbaue oder eine 1x11 Sram X1 macht gleich mal 550g!

Aber  @nuts : Auf der Alutech Homepage gibt es doch bei den bikes die Möglichkeit gewisse Teile zu ändern oder anzupassen. Kann man es nicht schaffen, dass man sich auf diesem Wege eine ähnlich teure Variante für unsere Leichtbaufreunde und "Fahrwerksfeinde" anzubiete und eine für die, die dem Rad gerne etwas mehr Potenial geben wollen ?


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2014)

smons1 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich verfolge das ganze ja nun schon ne ganze Weile. Ein paar Kommentare und Eindruecke muss ich jetzt doch mal loswerden.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von einem Trailbike ist so etwas wie das unten abgebildete. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ICB 2.0 wird so etwas nur zu einem vernuenftigen Preis (weil kein Carbon, Eingelenker und kein RM Schriftzug drauf).
> In paar Punkten hat sich das ICB 2.0 in meinen Augen leider davon entfernt. Die Pike haben beide ja noch gemeinsam. Beim Federweg gibts aber schon Unterschiede. Und warum das ICB den Monarch+ mit Ausgleichsbehaelter braucht hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Den brauchts doch hauptsaechlich um auf langen (!!) Abfahrten das Thema Erwaermung in den Griff zu bekommen. Dafuer ist das Bike aber nicht primaer gedacht.....
> ...



Das war auch meine Hoffnung/Vorstellung, aber die Bestrebung geht leider eher in Richtung Enduro- und Do-IT-All-Bike mit 130mm Federweg.

Da ich wie _Da Burli_ häufig auf den Isartrails (und gelegentlich im Taunus) unterwegs bin suche ich hierfür ein leichtes sub 12kg Spaßbike. Grundlage dafür ist insbesondere ein leichter Rahmen, den das ICB 2.0 nicht haben wird da das Anforderungsspektrum, welches es abdecken soll, einfach zu groß ist. 

Aufgrund dessen wird es bei mir ein "altes" SC Blur TRc, bei einem Rahmengewicht (inkl. Dämpfer - Herstellerangabe) von 2.13kg kann  ohne dass das Ziel (sub 12kg) verfehlt wird problemlos ein schwereres Fahrwerk (Gabel: BOS Deville und Dämpfer: Vip`r) verbaut werden.

Dennoch werde ich weiter das Projekt weiter verfolgen, vielleicht wird das ICB 2.0 das neue Bike meiner Freundin....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2014)

Also für Sub12kg musst du dich aber in's Zeug legen. Da komm ich grad so mit meinem HT hin, da wiegt der Rahmen 1,6kg. Ohne Reverb und mit leichteren Reifen wären wohl knapp unter 11,5 drin. Und das dann noch mit nem Fully? Wird auf jeden Fall ambitioniert.


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2014)

alles über 10kg für ein HT (ausgenommen FR- und SS) ist auch recht schwer. Die 12kg zu unterschreiten wird nicht wirklich schwer, da ggü. dem 12,6kg Scratch (Rahmen rd. 2,8kg) einige Teile leichter sein werden; z.B. Rahmen rd. -700gr, Dämpfer -31gr, LRS -180gr, Lenker rd. -30gr...


----------



## veraono (31. Oktober 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Aber was bringt mir das beste Fahrwerk, der Fetteste LRS mit Procore, 20mm scheiben, wenn ich nach 10 min Fahrzeit fix und fertig auf dem Rad hänge


Die Argumente Wendigkeit und Agilität lass ich voll gelten aber wenn man nach 10 min. am Ende seiner Kräfte ist, dann hat das mit 1% bis max 2% mehr oder weniger Systemgewicht nix zu tun.

EDIT
Auch wenn das Gewicht eine Rolle spielt , glaube ich ohnehin, dass Geometrie und Dämpfungs - Setup wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf die Fahreigenschaften als 500g+/- haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> alles über 10kg für ein HT (ausgenommen FR- und SS) ist auch recht schwer. Die 12kg zu unterschreiten wird nicht wirklich schwer, da ggü. dem 12,6kg Scratch (Rahmen rd. 2,8kg) einige Teile leichter sein werden; z.B. Rahmen rd. -700gr, Dämpfer -31gr, LRS -180gr, Lenker rd. -30gr...


Ich spreche von einem Hardtail mit einem ähnlichen Einsatzbereich wie das ICB 2.0. Ansonsten wäre es Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Und da hab ich noch keins unter 10kg gesehen. 
Darfst mir gerne Tips geben (per PN) wo ich noch ein Kilo sparen kann ohne den Einsatzbereich meines On-One (siehe Galerie) zu beschneiden. Der geht von der Feierabendrunde bis zu leichtem Bike-/Trailparkeinsatz. Also genau da wo das ICB 2.0 auch rocken soll. Ich sehe da nicht mehr so viel Potential ohne zig hundert Euro zu investieren.


----------



## fuzzball (31. Oktober 2014)

ohne Teileliste und Einzelgewichte schwierig, aber das es möglich ist (auch wenn ich es nicht so aufbauen würde) sieht man hier http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...anta-cruz-blur-trc-trail-carbon-xtr-xc-44658/

So jetzt genug OT


----------



## Da Burli (31. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Die Argumente Wendigkeit und Agilität lass ich voll gelten aber wenn man nach 10 min. am Ende seiner Kräfte ist, dann hat das mit 1% bis max 2% mehr oder weniger Systemgewicht nix zu tun.


Es hängt halt immer stark davon ab, wo das Gewicht steckt! Auf ebenen Singletrails, auf denen man ständig abbremsen und wieder beschleunigen muss, spielt das Gewicht des Laufradsatzes schon eine bedeutende Rolle! (Geo ist ja schon echt super für den Einsatzzweck, und als ich das Fahrwerk schön straff eingestellt hatte ging es noch mehr vorran, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smons1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> und als ich das Fahrwerk schön straff eingestellt hatte ging es noch mehr vorran, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht!)



Frage, haette Dir auch weniger Federweg gerreicht?

Zum Gewicht, mein Enduro wiegt ohne Pedale 12,5 kg. Ein Trailbike fuer Trails ala Isar oder Wuermtahl wuerde ich mir leichter vorstellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2014)

12,5kg Enduro? In Alu? Das man ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auch nen Bikepark runter jagt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2014)

Das 2015er Reign1 schafft das.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2014)

Sowas haben schon viele Räder von sich behauptet 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Oktober 2014)

In Carbon gehts (angeblich) schon.. Nomad Carbon. Allerdings darf man dafür auch ein paar Scheine hinlegen... 

Wieso kaufen die Leute die keine Anforderungen an Stabilität und Fahrwerk stellen keine Fullys wie das Specialized Epic? Wieso soll es gerade das ICB2 sein?


----------



## Da Burli (31. Oktober 2014)

smons1 schrieb:


> Frage, haette Dir auch weniger Federweg gerreicht?



Ne, das war schon ganz gut so...hab bei einem Drop (Bombenkrater am Westufer) schon viel vom Federweg genützt und war ein par mal schon froh über die Reserven. (mein altes Stumpjumper 130v/120h ist bei solchen Manövern öfter durchgeschlagen und war deutlich weniger steif)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sowas haben schon viele Räder von sich behauptet
> 
> G.




Na du als passionierter Panzerfahrer. 

Mein low budget Reign wiegt 12,8 kg inkl. Pedale, der Nachfolger ist am Rahmen alleine um 200 g leichter geworden...


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das 2015er Reign1 schafft das.





fuzzball schrieb:


> ohne Teileliste und Einzelgewichte schwierig, aber das es möglich ist (auch wenn ich es nicht so aufbauen würde) sieht man hier http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...anta-cruz-blur-trc-trail-carbon-xtr-xc-44658/
> 
> So jetzt genug OT



 Jetzt wird unser 2600€ bike schon mit Rädern von 4300€ und mehr vom Gewicht verglichen und dann für schwerer befunden.

Es wird echt immer besser.

Ich frage mich manchmal einfach, warum manche sich nicht eins der zahlreichen leichten 120-130mm Bikes kaufen, die es bereits gibt. Die Auswahl ist in dem Bereich echt groß. Warum brauchen wir noch ein weiteres normales Tourenbike? (Denn was anderes wollen manche anscheinend nicht). Hat bis jetzt noch keiner erklärt.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na du als passionierter Panzerfahrer.



Mein neues Ht hat sogar Reifen die sich Bulldozer nennen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja, mit 2.1er Crossmarks können wir vermutlich auch direkt andere Komponenten schwächer dimensionieren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Jetzt wird unser 2600€ bike schon mit Rädern von 4300€ und mehr vom Gewicht verglichen und dann für schwerer befunden.
> 
> Es wird echt immer besser.
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal einfach, warum manche sich nicht eins der zahlreichen leichten 120-130mm Bikes kaufen, die es bereits gibt. Die Auswahl ist in dem Bereich echt groß. Warum brauchen wir noch ein weiteres normales Tourenbike? (Denn was anderes wollen manche anscheinend nicht). Hat bis jetzt noch keiner erklärt.


Hallo....lass die Leut doch...nach Bock auf Ballern folgt hier und jetzt halt grad mal Bock auf ern am Ende schauts doch sicher eh so aus:


----------



## R.C. (31. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein neues Ht hat sogar Reifen die sich Bulldozer nennen



Blasphemie! Und das auch noch ausgerechnet heute!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Raimund Harmstorf.....ist das nicht der Kerl, der ne rohe Kartoffel in einer Faust zerquetscht hat, als wäre es n 29er


----------



## fuzzball (1. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Jetzt wird unser 2600€ bike schon mit Rädern von 4300€ und mehr vom Gewicht verglichen und dann für schwerer befunden.
> 
> Es wird echt immer besser.
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal einfach, warum manche sich nicht eins der zahlreichen leichten 120-130mm Bikes kaufen, die es bereits gibt. Die Auswahl ist in dem Bereich echt groß. Warum brauchen wir noch ein weiteres normales Tourenbike? (Denn was anderes wollen manche anscheinend nicht). Hat bis jetzt noch keiner erklärt.



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil , es geht nur um den Rahmen bzw. das Rahmengewicht nicht um das ICB-Komplettbike; ein mit guten, hochwertigen Komponenten aufgebautes ICB wird wahrscheinlich auch EUR 4000+ kosten.

Auch wenn es einige vergessen bzw. verdrängt haben, in Runde 2 wurde abgestimmt, dass eine wesentliche Eigenschaft des ICB sein soll das es leicht und steif ist. Mal schaun wo das Rahmengewicht am Ende landet, aber es sollte deutlich unter den leichten Alu-Enduro-Pendants ala Reign sein.


----------



## fuzzball (1. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, mit 2.1er Crossmarks können wir vermutlich auch direkt andere Komponenten schwächer dimensionieren...


wie geschrieben ich werde es so auch nicht aufbauen, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Bereifung, den Antrieb (3x10), die Sattelstütze, das Fahrwerk und den LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na du als passionierter Panzerfahrer.
> 
> Mein low budget Reign wiegt 12,8 kg inkl. Pedale, der Nachfolger ist am Rahmen alleine um 200 g leichter geworden...


wenn man den MTB-Seiten ala Pinkbike glauben kann, ist auch die zweite Generation des Orbea Rallon, mit einem Rahmengewicht von unter 2,8kg, sehr leicht für ein Alu-Enduro


----------



## Stefan3500 (1. November 2014)

Rahmen darf ruhig 3 kg haben, Hauptsache er hält und hat keine Gleitlager. 

Soll ja kein CC bike werden

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2014)

Der Rahmen des 2015er Reign soll 2.450 g wiegen. 

Nur mal zur Orientierung.


Es macht relativ wenig Sinn, Skeptiker einfach runter zu machen. Kommunikation auf Projektmanagementebene muss anders aussehen.


----------



## warp4 (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Rahmen des 2015er Reign soll 2.450 g wiegen.
> 
> Nur mal zur Orientierung.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht wartet man auch einfach mal ab, bis der erste "Serienrahmen" gefertigt wurde. Dann kann man über ein reales Gewicht diskutieren und muss nicht dauernd irgendwelche wilden Spekulationen breittreten...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2014)

Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Wo wurde ein Leichtbauprojekt definiert?Der Preisrahmen für das Komplettrad(!) von 2600€ ist bekannt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2014)

Leichtbau? Davon kann doch keine Rede sein. Leichtbau fänge bei unter 11 kg an. Nicht bei 12,5 oder 13 kg. 
Mit dem Preis hat das auch nichts zu tun. 

Wenn der Serienrahmen mal da liegt, ist es zu spät. Da lässt sich dann kaum mehr etwas verändern. 

Das Gewicht ist ja auch nur ein Schauplatz von vielen. Muss halt genaso passen wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Wartungsfreundlichkeit, Konistenz im Aufbau, Kundenservice, Marketing, usw, usw.


----------



## foreigner (1. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Wo wurde ein Leichtbauprojekt definiert?Der Preisrahmen für das Komplettrad(!) von 2600€ ist bekannt?


Ich muss das auch erst noch lernen: Einfach mal reden lassen. Allein die ersten zwei Sätze des Vorredners sprechen aber doch Bände.

Da gibt´s halt drei Herren, die das ganze versuchen in eine (sehr langweilige) Richtung zu drücken (was sie allerdings gerne anderen vorhalten, wenn sie was dagegen schreiben und auch nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen keiner beantworten konnte, was es bringt, ein weiteres durchschnitts-Tourenbike zu bauen. Giant baut ja anscheinend leichte Fahrräder. Kann man auch kaufen). So lange unsere Verantwortlichen auf viel Gerede nicht wirklich anspringen, ist doch alles gut.
Schaut man sich mal in Wahrheit die Wahlergebnisse an, schaut der Wille der Allgemeinheit doch ganz anders aus. Rechnet mal beispielsweise bei der Gabelabstimmung die Prozentzahlen zusammen, die auf Gabeln mit dem Gewicht einer Pike oder gar darüber entfallen sind, dann landet man bei rund 90%.
Bei den Dämpfern haben Dämpfer mit aufwendigerer Technik (Monarch+, CCDB Inline, Marzocchi, Float X; und daher nicht die leichtesten) zusammen um die 80%.
Und hätte es mit DT nicht recht potente leichte Teile gegeben, sondern nur die leichteren Teile von Rock Shox und Fox, die hier so gerne gebracht werden, dann wäre die Wahl noch deutlicher ausgegangen.
Bei den Laufrädern sind Räder auf dem Gewichtsniveau des gewählten, oder darüber bei zusammen rund 50% gelandet. Der Punkt ist von den bisher abgestimmten eigentlich der einzige etwas wacklige.
Und glaubt doch bitte nicht, dass den Leuten nicht bewusst ist, dass das Rad so ein paar 100g schwerer geworden ist, als mit den Superleichtbauvarianten (die aber von der Leistungsfähigkeit einfach auch enorm abfällt).


----------



## hnx (1. November 2014)

Ich hoffe du berufst dich auch auf die Mehrheit wenn es um den Lenkwinkel geht und drehst es da nicht so, daß die Masse keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## ultima88 (1. November 2014)

Heißt das Ding noch Hügeleisen  oder wurde es schon in IBC foreigner umbenannt?


----------



## foreigner (1. November 2014)

Ich suche jetzt nicht die mindestens 4 Beiträge raus , in denen ich geschrieben habe, dass ich nichts gegen den aktuellen Winkel habe, wenn er mehrheitlich in Kombi mit 30mm Vorbau für besser befunden wird und nur gerne hätte, dass man es testet und dass es ja Winkelsteuersätze gibt. Ich habe mich auch bisher schön brav daran gehalten nichts mehr zu dem Thema zu schreiben bis getestet wurde. Es wäre sehr schön, wenn das auch andere täten und nicht alle 2-3 Seiten versuchen, einem etwas unterzujubeln, was man nicht geschrieben hat, bzw. wegen unausgegorenen Dingen, die nicht aktuell sind herum zu meckern.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (1. November 2014)

Nutzt es was zusagen, dass die Diskussionen zwischen immer den gleichen Personen mit den immer gleichen Argumenten auch dann für Andere nicht interessanter werden wenn man sie 5x wiederholt?
Also z.b. Gewicht, Lenkwinkel...

Und Nein, ein Beitrag enthält nicht mehr Inhalt wenn er mehr Zeilen hat.

Bitte nicht persönlich auffassen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2014)

Umfragen sind in der Regel einen Dreck wert. Man muss da schon Motivationsforschung betreiben und das ist sau schwierig.
Wie soll das auch funktionieren, wenn man sich als Trendsetter positioniert?

Kein Mensch verlangt ein 08/15 Tourenbike. In diese Richtung manövrierst du dich viel mehr ganz selbst, foreigner. Ich möchte da nur mal an die Diskussion um die Kettenstrebenlänge erinnern, wo das Ergebnis dann auch extrem konservativ ausfiel und sogar der Projektleiter meinte, dass das nicht so gut sei.
Hab das schon oft genug geschrieben, dass der Schlüssel zum Erfolg nicht im Maximum, sondern im Optimum liegt.
So ein Spaß-Trailbike fahre ich übrigens schon seit Jahren. Bin auch so ein Langweiler, der die Kiste sofort auf 1x10 umgebaut und einen Winkelsteuersatz eingebaut hat. Ich weiß schon ganz gut, wie man ein Enduroklasse downsizen muss, damit es fetzt.

@veraono: Du hast ja Recht!!! Aber irgendwo versucht man halt immer Diskussionen zu einem Ende, sprich zu einem Ergebnis zu bringen. Da müsst jetzt halt jemand kommen und sagen: So wird's gemacht. Punkt und Aus. 

Glaube aber noch immer, dass da eine 2016er Revelation rein kommt.


----------



## veraono (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @veraono: Du hast ja Recht!!! Aber irgendwo versucht man halt immer Diskussionen zu einem Ende, sprich zu einem Ergebnis zu bringen. Da müsst jetzt halt jemand kommen und sagen: So wird's gemacht. Punkt und Aus.


Ich will nicht in das Thema einsteigen aber ich glaube das sind Fässer ohne Boden, es wird keiner sagen können das Rad wiegt XX wenn die Parts von der Community noch zu wählen sind und der Rahmen noch in der Konstruktionsphase ist.
Und ich glaube eine Abstimmung über das Rahmengewicht ist technisch nicht sinnvoll, und er wird auch nicht 500g leichter , wenn man die Forderung noch 10x formuliert. Der Stefan wird das durchkonstruieren und sicher auch optimieren.

Mit wär's ja an sich auch egal wer hier was schreibt, wenn nicht diese “futile cycles“ das ganze so unübersichtlich machen würden und für jemand , der noch andere Lebensinhalte hat, wird's irgendwann arg schwierig sich hier überhaupt noch zu beteiligen, weil man nicht mehr alles lesen kann und das Wesentliche einfach untergeht.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Stefan wird das durchkonstruieren und sicher auch optimieren.



Hoffentlich tut er das im sachen Gewichtsoptimierung.
Ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Rahmen 2011 in L (meiner zb) wiegt 2700 gramm *mit* Dämpfer.
Giant ähnlich.
Das sollte für das ICB 2.0 durchaus in diesem Bereich liegen bzw machbar sein.


----------



## Stefan3500 (1. November 2014)

Canyon Spectral wiegt 2,6 ohne Dämpfer und ist au eine Sprunghöhe von 60 cm limitiert. 
Stumpy is eben auch eher ein Tourenbike.

Soll doch ein Spaßbike werden , keine Leichtbau Tourenmöhre ( das kann Cube Canyon und co  bereits in Perfektion bauen)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso hier so eine Panik um das Gewicht gemacht wird. Weil das ICB 1.0 eher schwer geraten ist? Die Ausgangsbedingungen sind doch hier ganz andere.
Beim ICB 1.0 wurde recht schnell festgelegt, dass aus Kostengründen der vorhandene Rohrsatz genutzt werden muss. Dazu kommt, dass es ein Viergelenker ist, mit entsprechend mehr massiven Lagerstellen plus der Wechselausfallenden und der Geometrieverstellung in der Wippe. Vieles davon fällt hier doch komplett weg!
Wir haben keine Wechselausfallenden, das dürfte 150-200g sparen, wir kriegen, so wie ich das sehe, einen eigenen Rohrsatz, der dann im Zweifel besser auf's Gewicht optimiert werden kann als der vom ICB 1.0. Wir haben keine große Wippe und deutlich weniger Lager mit weniger Lagersitzen.  Der Hinterbau spannt ein stabileres Dreieck auf als es der Viergelenker mit flachen Streben je kann, da lässt sich sicher auch Gewicht durch dünnere Wandungen raus holen.
Das ICB 1.0 wiegt in L ohne Dämpfer irgendwas um die 3,3kg, da sollte mehr als ein halbes Kilo zum ICB 2.0 vermutlich drin sein. Stefan hat ja selbst am ICB 1.0 einige Änderungen vorgenommen die einiges bringen dürften. Nur ob das SL je in Serie gehen wird ist anscheinend fraglich.
Auf jeden Fall hat er das Thema Gewicht mit auf dem Schirm, warten wir mal ab wie die finale Konstruktionsphase weiter geht wenn die Hand wieder Arbeitsfähig ist. Dann könnt ihr immernoch mahnen dass das ja alles total schlimm ist.


----------



## hnx (1. November 2014)

Hätten wir doch lieber mit Jü ein Plastik-29"er gebaut.


----------



## foreigner (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kein Mensch verlangt ein 08/15 Tourenbike. In diese Richtung manövrierst du dich viel mehr ganz selbst, foreigner. Ich möchte da nur mal an die Diskussion um die Kettenstrebenlänge erinnern, wo das Ergebnis dann auch extrem konservativ ausfiel und sogar der Projektleiter meinte, dass das nicht so gut sei.


Genau, ich bringe das Bike auf die Kettenstrebenlänge, die ich selbst nicht wollte. Hatte nur zu dem Zeitpunkt Stefan in Winterberg getroffen und wir waren der gleichen Meinung über die Geo eines solchen Bikes.
Mehr sag ich auch zu diesem Thema und zum Thema Gewicht nicht mehr, bis hier mal komplette Pakete stehen.
Nur eine Bitte: Die Themen ruhen, wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen, aber lass mich da demnächst raus und behaupte nicht Dinge über mich, die nicht stimmen.


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Umfragen sind in der Regel einen Dreck wert.


Was genau an Community Bike hast du nicht verstanden?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wieso hier so ...




Das Gewicht ist nur ein Schauplatz von vielen. Es geht da ned um Panik, sondern um Effektivität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist nur ein Schauplatz von vielen. Es geht da ned um Panik, sondern um Effektivität.


Nur ist in der Diskussion der letzten Woche(n) nicht gerade viel Effektivität zu erkennen. Weil alle auf Vermutungen rumdiskutieren und sich im Kreis drehen. Effektiv wird das erst wenn Stefan weiter konstruieren kann (falls es jemand nicht mitbekommen hat: die Konstruktion ruht derzeit!) und uns zeigt was in der Serie jetzt wie werden soll.
DANN kann man effektiv drüber diskutieren ob nicht hier und da was anders und leichter gelöst werden kann. Aber alles andere was hier zuletzt zu lesen war schlug eher in die Kerbe "das wird doch eh alles viel schwerer als ich mir das wünsche" und "nur weil ihr da so viel Abfahrtspotential mit Pike und Monarch+ rein packt wird das so schwer, das braucht und will ja gar keiner".
Im Endeffekt wurde aus der Ausstattung Rückschlüsse auf die noch nicht existente Serienkonstruktion des Rahmens gezogen was dann im Endeffekt zu Theorycrafting führt...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. November 2014)

Jein.
Denn wie der Rahmen wird, ist ja schon fix, so weit ich mitbekommen habe.
Dass jetzt dann aber erst mal weiteres Prototypentesten bzw. dann der Nullserie intensiv auf den Zahl gefühlt werden sollte, ist schon klar.
Zur Eurobike soll die Kiste dann zum Verkauf stehen, oder? Das ist für eine Rahmenentwicklung wenig Zeit, für eine Bike Konfiguration aber massig.

Wie geschrieben, da 2015 wahrscheinlich flott AM Komponenten vorgestellt werden, muss man da auch ned zu konkret werden.
Hingegen schon, was die Fahrtrichtung des Projekts betrifft.

Das Bike soll doch ein Verkaufsschlager werden!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Jein.
> Denn wie der Rahmen wird, ist ja schon fix, so weit ich mitbekommen habe.
> Dass jetzt dann aber erst mal weiteres Prototypentesten bzw. dann der Nullserie intensiv auf den Zahl gefühlt werden sollte, ist schon klar.
> Zur Eurobike soll die Kiste dann zum Verkauf stehen, oder? Das ist für eine Rahmenentwicklung wenig Zeit, für eine Bike Konfiguration aber massig.
> ...


Nein! Es ist wunderbar dass du anhand falscher Informationen versuchst zu diskutieren...

Es ist nur Geometrie (bis auf 67/66° LW) Fix. Es wurde ein DesignVORSCHLAG gewählt an dem sich die Konstruktion orientiert. Ob das alles genau so 100%ig umsetzbar ist oder nicht wird sich ergeben wenn denn die Konstruktion läuft. Was jetzt aber nunmal NICHT der Fall ist. Eben weil der Konstrukteur sich die Hand gebrochen hat.

Die getesteten Prototypen haben im Grunde nur die Geometrie und die Schnittstellen mit dem Endprodukt gemein. Die Rohre sind Reste die bei Alutech rumlagen, der Hauptrahmen besteht z.B. aus dem Rohrsatz der Wildsau XA.

Woher die Info dass die Kiste zur Eurobike zum Verkauf stehen soll? Hat nie jemand behauptet. Ziel ist es die ersten Serienmuster in Riva auf dem Bikefestival stehen zu haben. Aber auch dieser Termin kann sich noch nach hinten verschieben wenn es zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Leichtbau? Davon kann doch keine Rede sein. Leichtbau fänge bei unter 11 kg an. Nicht bei 12,5 oder 13 kg.


Leichtbau ist einfach nur sinnlose Geldverschwendung, aber manchen scheint regelrecht einer abzugehen, wenn er 30 g am Bike gespart hat.
1 kg mehr oder weniger ist etwa 1 % der Gesamtmasse (Bike unf Fahrer) und das merkt (wenn er es nicht weiß) kein Mensch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Hätten wir doch lieber mit Jü ein Plastik-29"er gebaut.


Es wird am Schluss nicht mehr als ein........Bike. Eine innovativer Quantensprung durch Befragung/Beteiligung der "Crowd" wird auf ewig Wunschdenken bleiben. Das beste, was man erhoffen darf, ist progressiver Mainstream.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist einfach nur sinnlose Geldverschwendung, aber manchen scheint regelrecht einer abzugehen, wenn er 30 g am Bike gespart hat.
> 1 kg mehr oder weniger ist etwa 1 % der Gesamtmasse (Bike unf Fahrer) und das merkt (wenn er es nicht weiß) kein Mensch.



*Sinnvoller* Leichtbau ist eigentlich immer spürbar.
Es geht auch nicht um 30 gramm.
1 KG  eingespart am Rad merkt man.Manche Grobmotoriker aber wohl eher tatsächlich nicht.
Wenn ich mir dein Rad so anschaue wundert mich deine Einstellung zu Leichtbau aber nicht wirklich.

Ein leichteres Rad fährt sich behender und agiler.Unabhängig von Fahrergewicht.
Und da das ICB 2.0 ja ein _agiles_ Trailbike werden soll ist _sinnvolle_ Gewichtseinsparung sicher nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (2. November 2014)

Bei der ganzen Leichtbaudiskussion erstaunt mich, dass die Leute, die das Bike weder gesehen noch gefahren haben, am meisten zu kritisieren haben.
Alle die damit fuhren, berichten übereinstimmend, dass das Bike eine Spaßmaschine ist, die Lust auf gasgeben macht.
Zudem gibt es die Aussage von Alutech, dass der Prototyp-Rahmen schwerer als der finale Rahmen ist (was ja logisch sein dürfte).
Warum sich also künstlich aufregen?

So wie die Testbikes jetzt dastehen machen sie Spaß - kann also nur noch besser werden.
Für mich bedeutet das: Projektziel erreicht.
Zudem wird es (dank Foreigner  ) endlich mal ein Alutech geben, das man auch anschauen kann 

Die Pauschalaussage, dass man 1kg merkt, kann ich so auch nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe immer einen Rucksack dabei, der meist so 2-5kg wiegt. Ich merke keinen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt mit 2 oder 5kg auf dem Rücken fahre. Das Rad macht bei mir auch keine 10% vom Gesamtgewicht aus.

Was ich dagegen sehr deutlich merke, ist die Wahl des Reifens. Ich behaupte, die können mehr als 5kg Gewicht wett machen.
Nach meinem Unfall bin ich von Rennreifen auf Gripreifen umgestiegen. Das fahren war, als ob ständig jemand mein Rad nach hinten zieht. Es war extrem zäh zu fahren. Allerdings hat mir der Reifen die Sicherheit zurück gegeben, da auch im Winter richtig Grip da war.
Danach bin ich Tandemreifen gefahren, die waren schon wieder ein Stück schneller (aber weder Fisch noch Fleisch) und beim letzen Wechsel gab es wieder Speedreifen - und die fahren sich jetzt wie mit Rückenwind.

Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn die Kritiker sich erstmal ein Testbike schnappen und einfach ausprobieren würden, was wirklich Sache ist.


----------



## nuts (2. November 2014)

Nur noch eine Info zum Gewicht: Die Lager des icb2.0 (4 oder 6 Stück) wiegen mehr als die einer Fanes (8 oder 10 Stück). Size matters, oder wie war das?


----------



## django013 (2. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Size matters, oder wie war das?


He he 

Das Lied ist mir auf den Leib gebrannt 

... und als ich dann bei dem 301er aus Lichtdorf las, dass die expressis verbis keine Gewichtsbeschränkung auf den Rahmen haben, da hat es mir schon die Emoticons ins Auge getrieben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Info zum Gewicht: Die Lager des icb2.0 (4 oder 6 Stück) wiegen mehr als die einer Fanes (8 oder 10 Stück). Size matters, oder wie war das?


Die Lager selbst schon. Aber ich habe nur zwei "Materialanhäufungen" in Form von Lagersitzen, wo es bei der Fanes einige Stellen mehr sind


----------



## felixh. (7. November 2014)

Die Diskussion ist echt Unsinng beim Gewicht. Mein neues 29er ist sehr sehr leicht für 160/140mm Federweg mit 12,7kg  inkl Spank Oozy Pedalen, trotz Schläuchen und 1050/800g Reifen und Pike/Float X... Aber das geht nur mit teuren Teilen (Carbonlenker, XX1 - also Carbonkurbel, Carbonlaufräder - wenn auch schwerer als so einige Alupendants - dafür aber halt 30mm Maulweite usw).
User Projekt_Genius hat sein 29er Enduro Trailfox sub 12kg aufgebaut - und das auch mit Minion 2.5/2.3 Exo, Pike / Float X mit Remote. Aber da wurde dann halt jedes Teil getuned. Sprich die Reverb auseinandergenommen - und mit Carbonrohr 100g gespart, ein Steuersatz mit 70g gewählt, Pedale mit Titanachsen, sämtliche Schrauben gegen Titan ausgetauscht, 8g Sattelspanner aus Carbon/Titan, Carbonspanner/Achse für die Pike bzw hinten, Carbonlaufärder, usw... Da liegt man schnell beim 3fachen Preis vom ICB 2.0...

Was viel mehr ausmacht sind leichtrollende (Hinter-)Reifen, und eine straffe Federung bzw gleich weniger Federweg. Dazu vernünftige Geo die bergauf nicht wegsackt, usw... Wenns rein um Speed geht - dann sollten wir eine Dämpfer mit Remote für die Climbfunktion wählen - und dann überall wos geht Dämpfer in Climbmodus.

Schaut euch doch die Enduro Räder der Profis an. Die fahren meist keinen Leichtbau - dafür hinten dann einen Semislick wenns trocken ist. Sowas ist halt wirklich schnell.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist echt Unsinng beim Gewicht.



Finde ich jetzt nicht !
Das Rad soll ja kein Weight Weenies Projekt werden.Schon klar.
Man kann bei der Wahl der Parts aber durchaus auch im "normalen" Preisrahmen darauf achten das die Gewichte im grünen Bereich bleiben.
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
Die größte "Gefahr" sehe ich aber dennoch beim Rahmen.Siehe das ICB 1.Schneckenfett das Teil.
Weiß jetzt nicht welcher Rohrsatz letztendlich verbaut wird.Aber jedes Rahmengewicht über 3 kg wäre bei den heutigen möglichkeiten bez Rohrsätzen usw ein unding.
Stabilität hin oder her.
Das es möglich ist zeigen Hersteller wie Giant oder Specialized ganz klar.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2014)

Ich lese immer Enduro, Enduro, Enduro.
Es soll aber ein Trailbike werden.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Enduro, Enduro, Enduro.
> Es soll aber ein Trailbike werden.



Ja.Ein quirliges Trailbike sollte es ursprünglich werden.Das war der ursprüngliche Plan.
Aber Enduro ist so hipp...so angesagt.Ein must-have.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ja.Ein quirliges Trailbike sollte es ursprünglich werden.Das war der ursprüngliche Plan.
> Aber Enduro ist so hipp...so angesagt.Ein must-have.


 
2016?

Trail ist das neue Enduro. Unter 13kg bei ca 150-130 und flach. 
Kann man auch aggresive Allmountain nennen. 

Der Rahmen muss stabil sein, und deutlich unter 3kg wiegen, gut ausschauen, und dann bekommt man damit den Anbauteile 1x11 auch auf 12.5kg.
Das spectral7.0 ex wiegt 13kg ohne Pedale, würde schon nachgewogen.


----------



## veraono (7. November 2014)

Oh man ist das langsam ein Schwachsinn  hier.
Es gibt bislang ein paar Prototypen AUF DER BASIS VON URALTEN FR ROHRSÄTZEN und hier wird seitenlang über das vermeintlich möglicherweise zu hohe Rahmen-Gewicht lamentiert.
Das Un-Wort “enduro“ wird immer wieder gern heraufbeschworen und die parallele vom ICB1 (das mit dem Rahmen hier mal so gar nix zu tun hat) auch immer wieder gerne gesucht.

Dass das Rahmengewicht ein wesentlicher Faktor was Fahreigenschaften angeht sein soll ist doch albern, nirgendwo merkt man das Gewicht weniger als am Rahmen und wenn die abgestimmten Komponenten nicht in den Kram passen der soll sich doch bitte woanders beschweren, die Mehrheit hier wollte es so.

Wenn es denn mal konstruktive Vorschläge gäbe WIE GENAU den nun das Rahmen Gewicht zu optimieren sei, dann könnte man das bestimmt zu gegebener Zeit mit den Stefan diskutieren. 
Aber hier gebetsmühlenartig zu predigen, dass wir in ständiger Gefahr leben einen Zweiradpanzer zu produzieren und, dass Giant,Canyon und weiß wer noch das eh besser können bringt doch irgendwie niemand weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (7. November 2014)

@veraono : 100% Zustimmung 

Nur leider wird auch Dein Beitrag die Nörgelfraktion nicht vom Nörgeln abhalten.
Bei manchen scheint das so eine Art Lebenszweck zu sein....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2014)

Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Norgeln zu tun, sondern mit Projektmanagement. 
Sollte das jemand nicht ab können, sollte er vielleicht lieber seinen Kram in Diktatoren Manier entwickeln.
Im Übrigen nicht der schlechteste Weg.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2014)

Hat sich einer der Jungs die das Projektmanagement mangelhaft finden schon als Projektmanager beworben?


----------



## xTr3Me (7. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich lese immer Enduro, Enduro, Enduro.
> Es soll aber ein Trailbike werden.



.. mit Enduro-Genen


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> .. mit Enduro-Genen



Ja.Mit Enduro Genen.Diese unsägliche Wort Enduro.
Ist für mich das Unwort des Jahres.
Enduro_ ist für mich _ein Motorisiertes Zweirad.Befeuert von einem bissigem Verbrennungsmotor mit ca 45-65 PS.Wie üblich.

Letztendlich kann man sich alles hinbiegen wie man möchte.
Aus dem ursprünglichem Gedankengut eines eher minimalistischen "Trailbikes" ist das Projekt mittlerweile weit abgedriftet.
Es sollte eigentlich kurzhubig....verspielt und mit vernünftigem Gewicht gesegnet sein.
Herauskommen wird letztendlich ein Rad das in der Masse der AM/Enduros untergeht.Seeehr schade.
ICB 1.0 reloaded quasi


----------



## slowbeat (7. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hat sich einer der Jungs die das Projektmanagement mangelhaft finden schon als Projektmanager beworben?


Wenn Du alles, was Du kritisierst selbst machen wolltest bräuchtest Du drei Leben parallel. Dazu müsstest Du Universalgelehrter sein.

Kritik kommt an der Stelle halt von Leuten, die wenigstens Grundkenntnisse in Projektmanagement besitzen. Und die Krtitik ist definitiv berechtigt, in der freien Wirtschaft kann man so kein Projekt leiten ohne den Sponsor gehörig vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Dass das dem Ottonormalbürger nicht auffällt liegt in der Natur der Sache. Niemand kann alles, das ist auch gut so. Die Taylorsche Arbeitsteilung funktioniert seit Jahrtausenden prima.

edit: das Gemecker vom Tyolens hab ich grad erst gesehen, das ist natürlich nicht ganz passend in der PM-Frage, die ich trotzdem als diskussionswürdig erachte.


----------



## veraono (7. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Norgeln zu tun, sondern mit Projektmanagement.
> ...


Was hat es denn bitte mit "Projektmanagement" zu tun als einer von vielen Usern hier die Threads vollzustopfen mit den immer gleichen Forderungen, die zudem zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sinnfrei sind, weil gar nicht dem Stand und den aktuellen Fragestellungen entsprechend, die an unserem "Projekt" im Moment von den "echten" Projektmanagern bearbeitet werden??
Will ja gar nicht persönlich werden aber ich versteh´s einfach nicht was DAS bringen soll, wenn irgendwas KONSTRUKTIVES dabei wäre, o.k. aber so? Es nervt einfach und macht alles übersichtlich. 
Aber ich sehe schon, das ist Öl ins Feuer.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Was hat es denn bitte mit "Projektmanagement" zu tun als einer von vielen Usern hier die Threads vollzustopfen mit den immer gleichen Forderungen, die zudem zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sinnfrei sind, weil gar nicht dem Stand und den aktuellen Fragestellungen entsprechend, die an unserem "Projekt" im Moment von den "echten" Projektmanagern bearbeitet werden??
> Will ja gar nicht persönlich werden aber ich versteh´s einfach nicht was DAS bringen soll, wenn irgendwas KONSTRUKTIVES dabei wäre, o.k. aber so? Es nervt einfach und macht alles übersichtlich.
> Aber ich sehe schon, das ist Öl ins Feuer.



Ja..das ist Öl ins Feuer.
Aber der Sinn eines sogenannten "Community" Projektes ICB 2.0 erschließt sich dir schon ?


----------



## veraono (7. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> J
> Aus dem ursprünglichem Gedankengut eines eher minimalistischen "Trailbikes" ist das Projekt mittlerweile weit abgedriftet.
> Es sollte eigentlich kurzhubig....verspielt und mit vernünftigem Gewicht gesegnet sein.
> Herauskommen wird letztendlich ein Rad das in der Masse der AM/Enduros untergeht.Seeehr schade.
> IBC 1.0 reloaded quasi


Sonst wäre es wohl in der Masse der sog. leichten "Trailbikes" untergegangen 
Jeder hier ist vermutl. mit unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen und Assoziationen in die Diskussionen eingestiegen aber ist ist nunmal bislang das Rausgekommen was die MEISTEN WOLLTEN.
Es stand ALLES zur Wahl,  leichtere Teile, kürzere Gabelfederwege, andere Lenkwinkel aber es wurde nunmal MEHRHEITLICH abgestimmt, also versteh ich den Punkt deiner Beschwerde nicht.
Passt dir die Mehrheitsmeinung nicht ? Ist o.k. dann schau dich da um wo DEINE INDIVIDUELLEN Wünsche erfüllt werden.
Oder trag mal was sinnvolles bei und beschwer dich nicht nur über das was andere machen.

Und ja, den Sinn hinter einem "Community" Projekt sehe ich darin Dinge zu entwickeln , Ideen zu sammeln, bessere Lösungen zu suchen und nicht ständig über längst beschlossenne Dinge zu lamentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Sonst wäre es wohl in der Masse der sog. *leichten "Trailbikes"* untergegangen



Die gibt es kaum bis gar nicht !
Daher wäre es eine Chance gewesen so etwas auf die Beine/Räder zu stellen.

Aber egal.Bin in Sachen "Trailbike" seit letzter Woche eingedeckt.
Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt was da mit dem ICB 2.0 für ein korpulenter Wonneproppen das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## veraono (7. November 2014)

Tja Chance verpasst, hätte man wohl nicht mit dem IBC machen dürfen, das ICB...


----------



## Kharne (7. November 2014)

Was du hier anstrebst ist ne aufgebohrte Marathonmöhre. Davon gibbet genug.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

Das hier gewisse "Meinungsführer" - im Rahmen ihrer "Einflussmöglichkeiten" - es niemals zulassen würden, dass ein 29 Zoll ICB oder etwas anderes "ketzerisches" kommt, steht doch wohl unwidersprochen fest. Insofern bitte auch nicht über gewisse Entwicklungen wundern...


----------



## xTr3Me (7. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das hier gewisse "Meinungsführer" - im Rahmen ihrer "Einflussmöglichkeiten" - es niemals zulassen würden, dass ein 29 Zoll ICB oder etwas anderes "ketzerisches" kommt, steht doch wohl unwidersprochen fest. Insofern bitte auch nicht über gewisse Entwicklungen wundern...



Dass es 26" geworden wäre, wenn man es zur Wahl gestellt hätte, ist dir schon klar?


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

Genau, du hast mich da schon verstanden - es wäre ein "moderneres" ICB01 geworden - jetzt wird es zwangsweise eines auf etwas größeren Schlappen...
Irgendwie kriegt die Crowd das auch noch im ICB 3 unter, dann halt unter wieder etwas anderem Namen, z.B. SuperTrailer oder UberTrailer oder whatever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Tja Chance verpasst, hätte man wohl nicht mit dem IBC machen dürfen, das ICB...



ICB..IBC...seis drum.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. November 2014)

Komme nicht so recht mit, bin aber auch schon halb am einpennen...


----------



## ONE78 (7. November 2014)

Das sind keine meinungsführer, das ist die (stille) masse, leider


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> ICB..IBC...seis drum.


Ist aber ein Riesenunterschied: ICB = I can biken, IBC = I boost communities


----------



## xTr3Me (7. November 2014)

Ach ich find die Laufradgröße jetzt gar nicht so schlimm. Das Konzept finde ich auch super und es macht auch wirklich Sinn, nur kommt es jetzt einfach auf die finale Ausarbeitung an. Letztendlich entscheiden Details über ein Standardbike oder ein besonderes Bike, dass das gewisse Etwas hat. Für mich wäre es ein Rad mit einer abfahrtsorientierten Geo, das durch wenig Federweg im Uphill effizient ist, bergab im Mittelgebirge aber trotzdem ausreicht um auf den meisten Trails Spaß zu haben.


----------



## ONE78 (7. November 2014)

Ich finde die Ausstattung eher unspannend, aber ich will ja auch nur ein frameset


----------



## slowbeat (7. November 2014)

Es gibt son Sprichwort:
_"Gute Ideen sind selten neu und neue Ideen sind selten gut."_
Prinzipiell ist das richtig für den Alltagsbetrieb.

Hier sollte aber eigentlich was neues entwickelt werden. Das ist aber überhaupt nicht passiert. Überall wurde auf derzeit gebräuchliche Werte zurückgegriffen. Anfangs fand ich die Idee noch interessant, mittlerweile ist das Rad für mich uninteressant.

Interessant ist allerdings die Entwicklung, die das Projekt nimmt. 
Das stützt meine These der Massendummheit: _Je größer die Masse, desto geringer ist die Kreativleistung._


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Es gibt son Sprichwort:
> _"Gute Ideen sind selten neu und neue Ideen sind selten gut."_
> Prinzipiell ist das richtig für den Alltagsbetrieb.
> 
> ...



 Trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. November 2014)

Hier wird immer wieder gesagt "leichte Trailbikes gibts schon genug, wir wollen was neues".
Mir fällt spontan kein solches Bike mit einem Rahmenpreis unter 2000€ ein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das Bike als günstiges Volks Tracer, Bronson oder 5010 gedacht. Daher finde ich die Gewichtsdiskussion völlig legitim. Lieber jetzt, bevor der Rahmen konstruiert wird, als hinterher.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2014)

iHier -  leichtes Trailbike, 150mm, 65er Lenkwinkel...und kleine Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. November 2014)

Was ich mal anmerken muss:
ICB 1 ist ein absolut geiles Bike. Ich würde es im Leben nicht gegen die hier so gelobten, leichten Giant Reign (X) oder Specialized Enduros eintauschen (ja ich bin beide bikes schon gefahren). Das ICB 1 ist klar das bessere und schnellere Bike.
Wie Carver die aktuell ausstattet, darüber kann man streiten (und hat auch nichts mit dem Forum zu tun und mir gefällt es so auch nicht, die erste Generation war besser). Und soweit Stefan geschrieben hat, soll im lauf des nächsten Jahres auch das SL kommen, bei dem der Rahmen auch sehr deutlich unter 3kg liegt, das nur am Rande.

Übrigens ist das ICB 1 mit 2 x 170mm und Lyrik DH ein "Enduro mit AllMountain-Genen"  (IBC halt, hier ist nicht das Weight-Weenie-Forum)

Zu aller erst wird das Bike aber mal ein Alutech. Alutech baut inzwischen durchaus leichte Bikes. Ein Alu DH Rahmen mit 3250g ist beispielsweise mehr als respektabel. Dennoch ist Alutechs Kernkompetenz nicht Leichtbau, sondern potente Bikes, die was können. Und auch letztes Jahr, als ein Fanes-Rahmen mal eben 3,8kg ohne Dämpfer gewogen hat, hat es den tollen leichten Specis, Giants und Canyon die Testsiege zu recht weggeschnappt. Entsprechend sieht auch der Kundenkreis von Alutech aus. Hier kaufen Leute, die auf Performance Wert legen (und das bezieht sich auch klar auf Abfahrt, die Kernkompetenz von Alutech). Daher schadet es bestimmt nicht, wenn das ICB hier was können wird. Der Kunde der in den Laden geht und ein Giant oder Speci kauft, weil der Rahmen 300, 400g leichter ist, ist nicht der Alutech-Kunde. Ja, man kann neue Kundenkreise dazugewinnen, nur sollte man dabei doch zumindest mal seinen behalten.
Im übrigen ist Alutech auch sonst nicht Giant (größter Bike-Hersteller der Welt) oder Speci (MTB-Marktführer), hat daher andere Absatzzahlen und hat daher auch begrenztere Möglichkeiten an spezielle Rohrsätze zu kommen. (Ganz abgesehen davon wiegt ein Alu Speci auch über 3kg und das Reign ist nun wirklich nicht gerade das Vorzeigerad in Sachen Haltbarkeit).

Des weiteren weiß ich nicht, warum jemand meint, das ICB 2 habe was mit Enduro zu tun. Hat es auch in der bisherigen Auslegung überhaupt nicht. Allein vom Federweg (130mm sowieso, aber auch 150mm) liegt es klar unterhalb von Enduro, die bei 160mm erst los gehen. Auch die Geo aktueller Enduros ist länger und flacher und die auch die bisher abgestimmten Teile sind keine echten Enduro Teile. Pike und Monarch Plus werden auch im leichten Enduro-Race- Bereich benutzt, das ist aber doch eher untere Grenze von Enduro. Als robuste All-Mountain-Parts machen die Teile eigentlich fast eine bessere Figur und passen daher optimal. Der Meinung waren wohl auch sehr viele andere Leute.

Es gibt wenig wirklich straffe, relativ kurzhubige und nicht zu schwere bikes, mit einer Geo die man aggressiv und schnell fahren kann, genauso wie lässig und einfach auf der Feierabendrunde. Bikes die handlich sind und trotzdem was bergab können. Davon gibt´s bisher höchstens ne Hand voll. Insofern ist da nichts gebräuchlich. Ich wüsste auch nicht ein aktuelles Bike mit 130mm hinten und 150mm vorne.
Der Hinterbau wurde auf die Art noch nie gebaut (Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung für durchgehendes Sitzrohr, aber gute Progression gibt es bisher nicht auf dem Markt) und das ist heute wirklich nicht ganz einfach, da was nicht da gewesenes zu bauen, was dazu noch einfach und wartungsarm ist. Daher sind diese "Crowd bingt nichts Neues und alles Durchschnitt"-Behauptungen einfach nur .

Wo genau der Unterschied ist, zu 120-140mm Allmountainbikes (die es zahlreich gibt), wenn wir das bike anders bauen würden, konnte mir keiner erklären. Daher ist´s schon eher Nörgeln, weil man mit Abstimmungsergebnissen nicht klar kommt, oder wenn man es sich mal ehrlich eingestehen würde, vielleicht eh nicht die Zielgruppe ist. Und mit Projektmanagement hat das alles nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## hnx (7. November 2014)

Ghost Riot LT, 150/130. Dank Carbon Hauptrahmen auch im kleinsten Modell aber keine Konkurrenz zur ICB Variante, preislich (und vom Gewicht ).


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Aus dem ursprünglichem Gedankengut eines eher minimalistischen "Trailbikes" ist das Projekt mittlerweile weit abgedriftet.
> Es sollte eigentlich kurzhubig....verspielt und mit vernünftigem Gewicht gesegnet sein.
> Herauskommen wird letztendlich ein Rad das in der Masse der AM/Enduros untergeht.Seeehr schade.



Kurze Verständnisfrage meinerseits, bist du einen der Prototypen gefahren?


----------



## Kharne (7. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Ghost Riot LT, 150/130. Dank Carbon Hauptrahmen auch im kleinsten Modell aber keine Konkurrenz zur ICB Variante, preislich (und vom Gewicht ).



Und hat einen vollkommen beschallerten Hinterbau, top!

Und dann erinnern wir uns an die "Haltbarkeit" vom DH Rahmen und die Scheiße, die Ghost im Rahmen des Rückrufes angestellt hat


----------



## foreigner (7. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Ghost Riot LT, 150/130. Dank Carbon Hauptrahmen auch im kleinsten Modell aber keine Konkurrenz zur ICB Variante, preislich (und vom Gewicht ).


Und auch sonst nicht. 14 Lager und 2 Dämpfergelenke gegen 4 Lager und ein Dämpfergelenk. Und 3mm Tretlagerdrop bei 130mm und 650B


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2014)

Puh. War ne Stunde auf dem Sofa eingepennt, beim aufwachen dachte ich kurz ich wär in der Zeit zurück gereist.

Aber hier haben dann doch nur die gleichen Leute die gleichen Argumente ausgetauscht wie vor zwei Wochen um wieder genau so nicht zu  einem Ergebnissen zu gelangen.
Hab also nix verpasst.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Was hat es denn bitte mit "Projektmanagement" zu tun als einer von vielen Usern hier die Threads vollzustopfen mit den immer gleichen Forderungen, die zudem zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sinnfrei sind, weil gar nicht dem Stand und den aktuellen Fragestellungen entsprechend, die an unserem "Projekt" im Moment von den "echten" Projektmanagern bearbeitet werden??



Wenn du das aktuell nicht klärst, wird es nie mehr geklärt werden. Du kannst ja nicht dann kurz vor der Eurobike das Projekt neu aufrollen.
Und noch mal, ich glaube zum hundertsten mal: Das Ding soll ein Trailbike werden und darum sollte man sich doch bitte mal im klaren drüber sein, was a.) ein Trailbike ist und b.) wie es aussehen muss, damit es auch gekauft wird.
Solche Alphatiere sehe ich hier leider nicht, die ein dermaßen klares Bild von einer Sache haben, dass sie Trends setzen können. Darum muss man sich dieses Projekt auch irgendwie erst mal strukturiert erarbeiten. Mehr als ein brainstorming konnte ich bisher nicht wahrnehmen und bekanntlich funktioniert sowas nicht.

Ich glaube, einige vergessen, dass es hier um richtiges Geld geht. Oder bezahlt hier irgendjemand einen etwaigen Flop dann aus der eigenen Tasche?
Das hat etwas mit Ernst und Verantwortungsbewußtsein zu tun.

Aber freilich, was geht mich das an? 
Nichts, aber so lange die Sache in einem öffentlich, freiem Forum breit getreten wird, kann ja jeder seinen Senf dazu geben.
Muss man nicht gut finden, gegenseitiger Respekt gehört jedoch zu einer aufrechten Diskussionskultur.
Es wird schon keiner euer Baby fressen.


----------



## hnx (7. November 2014)

Bist den schon gefahren @Kharne ? Von Problemen habe ich an dem Rahmen (von einem Bikeverleih, die die Dinger täglich vermieten und nicht nur 1-2 Stück) auch nichts gehört. Scheint auch zumindest diverse Enduro Rennen überstanden zu haben der Proto.

Ob der Riot Link besser funktioniert als das ICB 2.0 weiß ich nicht, allerdings weiß ich, dass er gut funktioniert.

Wie aber alle schnell das Ghost zerreißen wollen.  Da fällt mir noch das Transition Scout ein, was da eure Meinung zu?


----------



## foreigner (8. November 2014)

Ich zitiere gerade mal einen älteren Beitrag (schreiben ja auch alle das selbe wieder):


foreigner schrieb:


> Schaut man sich mal in Wahrheit die Wahlergebnisse an, schaut der Wille der Allgemeinheit doch ganz anders aus. Rechnet man beispielsweise bei der Gabelabstimmung die Prozentzahlen zusammen, die auf Gabeln mit dem Gewicht einer Pike oder gar darüber entfallen sind, dann landet man bei rund 90%.
> Bei den Dämpfern haben Dämpfer mit aufwendigerer Technik (Monarch+, CCDB Inline, Marzocchi, Float X; und daher nicht die leichtesten) zusammen um die 80%.



Daraus kann man doch ableiten, dass es darüber wie ein Trailbike aussieht, doch ein ziemlich einheitliches Bild hier gibt, auch wenn es 3-4 Leuten hier nicht passt.
Aber danke an die Retter des Projekts für ihre wertvollen Beiträge, ohne die bei dem Projekt hier gar nichts ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hier wird immer wieder gesagt "leichte Trailbikes gibts schon genug, wir wollen was neues".
> Mir fällt spontan kein solches Bike mit einem Rahmenpreis unter 2000€ ein.




Commencal Meta Trail, wobei ich da schon am Rahmengewicht zweifle.
Wird als Trailbike mit 120 mm vo/hi vermarktet.


Die Toten werden immer zum Schluss gezählt. Schau mer mal.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn du das aktuell nicht klärst, wird es nie mehr geklärt werden. Du kannst ja nicht dann kurz vor der Eurobike das Projekt neu aufrollen.
> Und noch mal, ich glaube zum hundertsten mal: Das Ding soll ein Trailbike werden und darum sollte man sich doch bitte mal im klaren drüber sein, was a.) ein Trailbike ist und b.) wie es aussehen muss, damit es auch gekauft wird.
> Solche Alphatiere sehe ich hier leider nicht, die ein dermaßen klares Bild von einer Sache haben, dass sie Trends setzen können. Darum muss man sich dieses Projekt auch irgendwie erst mal strukturiert erarbeiten. Mehr als ein brainstorming konnte ich bisher nicht wahrnehmen und bekanntlich funktioniert sowas nicht.
> 
> ...



Nur erinnert mich deine, fast schon mantraartige, Warnerei dass das Projektmanagement quasi nicht vorhanden sei, frappierend an, ich glaube, BrandX. Der warnte Wochenlang, dass das Konzept ja garnicht in das Portfolio von Alutech passt, weil da gibt es ja schon das Teibun. Bis Basti irgendwann mal in einem Post fallen lies dass das Teibun nächstes Jahr komplett geändert wird, was intern lange bekannt war, hier aber nicht thematisiert wurde.
Soll heißen, im Endeffekt weißt du nur so viel vom Projektmanagement wie hier gepostet wird. 
Es gibt interne Runden, bestehend aus Jü, Basti, Stefan und Nuts (und evtl. noch ein zwei, hier nicht vertretene Alutechmitarbeiter). Bei denen werden alle Forenentscheidungen nochmal abgeklopft und das weitere Vorgehen durchgesprochen. Denn da sitzen die Leute die einen Flop bezahlen müssten...
Und eben diese Entscheider sind bisher absolut zufrieden mit dem was bis jetzt raus gekommen ist, wieso sollten die da jetzt "projektmangend" in irgendeiner Weise limitierend eingreifen? Damit man nach aussen sehen kann dass da ein Prozess gelebt wird?

Ich sehe auch nicht wie so ein von dir beschriebenes "Alphatier", dass vorgibt wie es aussehen soll, in das Konzept Communitybike passen soll. Hier geht es um einen alternativen Entwicklungsweg. Wenn ein Alphatier eh die Vorgaben macht "das muss jetzt so und so aussehen", dann kann man es doch gleich klassisch im Kämmerlein entwickeln und gibt hier ein paar Häppchen zum Entwicklungsprozess aus wie es Conway mit "we make enduro" gemacht hat.
Manchmal glaube ich das du vergisst dass Basti und Jü schon einige Bikes erfolgreich in den Markt gebracht haben und ziemlich genau wissen was man machen kann und was nicht, vor allem weil beide schon am ersten ICB beteiligt waren. 

Aber, was hälst du davon wenn du mal einen Ablaufplan erstellst wie ein gutes Projektmanagement unter Einbindung der Community aussehen und ablaufen sollte? Du scheinst ja Plan von sowas zu haben, dann teile doch dein Wissen mit uns und Alutech, vielleicht können wir tatsächlich noch was lernen. Aber dauernd nur zu lesen "so wie es ist ist es kacke" finde ich ermüdend und wenig konstruktiv.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2014)

Na na na, ich bin nicht negativ, sondern skeptisch. Okay, ich bin meistens der Spielverderber, werde dafür aber auch bezahlt.
Da du jetzt geschrieben hast, dass es hier auch noch eine parallele, interne Welt gibt, rückt das die ganze Sache in ein anderes Licht. Ich hatte bisher geglaubt, dass die acommunity realen Einfluss nehmen kann. Derweil ist das mehr oder weniger eine Ilusion, mit wenigen Ausnahmen.
Oder ändert die Thematik in eine andere Richtung: Wenn es eine zb vierköpfige Führungsriege gibt, die letztlich reale Entscheidungen trifft, wie groß ist dann der Einfluss der Community? Tut sich da kein Widerspruch auf und sollen man Abstimmungen dann nicht lieber Umfragen nennen? 

Ablaufplan kannst du grundsätzlich von mir haben, aber die Einbindung einer Community ins Projektmanagement ist im Allgemeinen noch ziemliches Neuland und müsste erst mal auf theoretischer Ebene geklärt werden. Derzeit spielt das, siehe eben Conway, vielleicht mehr auf der Marketingebene eine Rolle. In meiner Branche ist's ein absolutes no go.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na na na, ich bin nicht negativ, sondern skeptisch. Okay, ich bin meistens der Spielverderber, werde dafür aber auch bezahlt.
> Da du jetzt geschrieben hast, dass es hier auch noch eine parallele, interne Welt gibt, rückt das die ganze Sache in ein anderes Licht. Ich hatte bisher geglaubt, dass die acommunity realen Einfluss nehmen kann. Derweil ist das mehr oder weniger eine Ilusion, mit wenigen Ausnahmen.
> Oder ändert die Thematik in eine andere Richtung: Wenn es eine zb vierköpfige Führungsriege gibt, die letztlich reale Entscheidungen trifft, wie groß ist dann der Einfluss der Community? Tut sich da kein Widerspruch auf und sollen man Abstimmungen dann nicht lieber Umfragen nennen?
> 
> Ablaufplan kannst du grundsätzlich von mir haben, aber die Einbindung einer Community ins Projektmanagement ist im Allgemeinen noch ziemliches Neuland und müsste erst mal auf theoretischer Ebene geklärt werden. Derzeit spielt das, siehe eben Conway, vielleicht mehr auf der Marketingebene eine Rolle. In meiner Branche ist's ein absolutes no go.



Du siehst das irgendwie (vermutlich auch durch berufliche Hintergünde) ein wenig von der falschen Seite. Ja es gibt die interne Führungsriege. Aber die arbeiten mit den Entscheidungen die hier entwickelt und abgestimmt werden, würden aber auch einschreiten wenn es für die Firma in eine verkehrte Richtung geht. So soll zwar der gewählte Designvorschlag umgesetzt werden, wenn da aber Änderungen vorgenommen werden müssen, z.B. weil es sonst technisch oder finanziell nicht realisierbar wäre, würden die das auch durchsetzen.
Das gleiche gilt für die Austattung. Hier wird über ein Modell abgestimmt, das aber am Schluss nur aus Paketen die von Basti zusammen gestellt werden, nicht jedes Teil einzeln wie letztes Mal. Alle anderen Varianten wird Basti alleine, intern auslegen und absegnen. Da hast du eine deutlich Steuerung drin, mehr als bei Projekt 1.0.

Und eine kleine Firma kann so ein neues Konzept halt etwas anders angehen. Da wurde nicht gesagt "Hey, die Idee ist schon gut aber lasst uns das erstmal theoretisch durchplanen" sondern man ist mit dem ICB 1.0 ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hat einfach losgelegt. UNd sich leider den falschen Partner für die Umsetzung gesucht. Da ist aber auch was brauchbares bei rausgekommen. 
Jetzt sind wir bei Iterationsschritt 2.0 und es ist schon mehr Steuerung dazu gekommen als noch beim ersten Versuch. Siehe z.B. die Ausstattungsthemen die keine Abstimmung sind sondern "Stimmungsbarometer" um die Prios für die Austattungspakete fest legen zu können.

Hat nicht Nuts oder irgendwer sogar seine Abschlussarbeit oder so über das erste Projekt geschrieben?


----------



## veraono (8. November 2014)

Ich kann ja den Wunsch nach einem möglichst leichten, steifen, günstigen und dauerhaltbaren Rahmen nachvollziehen aber zum einen wird es bekanntermassen immer ein Kompromiss aus den genannten, zum anderen sollte man bei aller Begeisterung auch im Hinterkopf haben, dass das Entwicklungs-Budget hier sicher anders als bei Giant & Co aussieht.

Und , auch mit der Gefahr mich zu wiederholen, hier die Threads damit zuzumüllen bringt, NIX solange der Konstrukteur, der das dann fachlich realisieren muss, nicht anwesend ist.

Denn nur weil man “Alphatier“ oder “Projektmanager“ oder gelernter Spielverderber ist und Machtwörter sprechen kann, kann man noch lang keinen leichten, steifen und bezahlbaren Rahmen zaubern.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2014)

Oh man, gehts hier auf einmal ab  Hätten wir doch ein FAT Bike entwickelt, dann würden wir uns zumindest nicht ständig fragen was es jetzt eigentlich wird ...und wären jetzt sogar voll im Trend 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2014)

Oh, oh, ohhh, da gäbe es dann halt Diskussionen, ob's ein Fully werden soll oder ein Hardtail usw. usw. 
Das ist wohl des Wesens Kern, dass es Diskussionen gibt.

Als Konstrukteur ist man fast immer ein armer Mensch, weil man nur selten darf, wie man will oder kann. 
Der Einwurf mit Giant stimmt schon. Die haben halt Alu-Kompetenz ohne Ende und können relativ einfach einen optimierten Rohrsatz komplett neu aus der Presse fallen lassen. 
In letzter Zeit fällt es auf, dass kleine Hersteller mit sehr günstigen aber durchaus durchdachten Rahmen auf den Markt drängen. Beim Gewicht aber wird's dann meistens problematisch. Das dürfte echt ein Knackpunkt sein, wobei ich da jetzt keine Diskussion über Sinn und zweck leichter/schwerer Rahmen vom Zaun brechen möchte, sondern eher wissen möchte, wie groß der Aufwand ist, einen Rahmen von zb 3,0 auf 2,5 kg zu bringen. Commencal behauptet, dass sie beim Meta nun um 1 kg leichter geworden sind, wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe. 
Ist vielleicht einer der Mitgründe, warum es für mich persönlich wichtig ist, dass so eine Geschichte zum Verkaufsschlager wird. Die Skaleneffekte großer Einheiten sind einfach unübersehbar. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, mit welchen Absatzzahlen Alutech rechnet. 100 Stück? 1.000 Stück? Da könnte sich dann ja jeder ausrechnen, wie sich die Kosten einer Konstukteursstunde zb auf die Gesamtkosten auswirken. Ich kann mich nur mehr vage dran erinnern, aber die Fixkosten speziell angefertigter hydroforming Teile sollen ja enorm sein.


----------



## foreigner (8. November 2014)

Woher hast du den die 1kg Angabe vom Meta? Die 2013er Meta AM wiegen so ca. 3,3kg, das neue laut Commencal 2,9kg (beides Rahmen solo), aber mit völlig anderer Konstruktion. Zum neuen muss ich auch sagen, dass mir bei dem quer ins Oberror geschweißten Teil für die Dämpferaufnahme doch erhebliche Zweifel kommen. Aber das nur am Rande.
Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb es relevant ist, ob der Rahmen 300g schwerer oder leichter (von was eigentlich?) ist, damit das Bike ein Verkaufsschlager ist. Die Fanes war mit 3,7kg Enduro-Rahmen ein Verkaufsschlager für Alutech. Und ja es gab gleichzeitig Endurorahmen die 1kg leichter sind. Und ?
Das Rad ist von seiner Grundkonstruktion kein schweres. Es wird nun noch fertig konstruiert, wenn Stefan wieder arbeiten kann, wobei der Großteil ja steht. Geht eher noch um Details am Hinterbau, insbesondere hinsichtlich des Platzproblems beim Umwerfer. Dennoch wird Dämpferaufnahme und Hauptdrehpunkt möglichst direkt verbunden und das ist auch die leichteste Variante. Und dann wird man sich auf die Suche nach möglichst leichten, belastungsgerechten und passenden Rohren machen. Mehr als das kann man hinsichtlich dem Gewicht nicht tun. Deswegen -wie von Anfang an geschrieben - es wird ein Gewicht dabei raus kommen. Wir haben auch großes Glück einen sehr geraden Rohrsatz zu bekommen und nicht beispielsweise ein gebogenes Oberrohr. Mit dem geraden Rohr und Verstärkungsstrebe kann man sehr viel schöner, leichter unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen bauen.
Da kann man jetzt noch so viel "projektmanagen" wollen, etwas anderes ist doch gar nicht drin. Es lohnt sich für Alutech im Leben nicht, sich einen ganz speziellen Rohrsatz fertigen zu lassen. Das ist schlichtweg utopisch bei den Stückzahlen. Daher sind die Einflussmöglichkeiten für kleinere Firmen gar nicht so riesig. Man kann sinnvoll zu Ende konstruieren und man kann sich Mühe bei der Auswahl des Rohrsatzes geben. Beides werden Stefan, Basti und Jürgen sicher tun. Die Alutech Bikes werden auch immer leichter. Die neue Fanes-Generation wiegt 400g weniger (ohne Carbon Hinterbau). Jürgen hat doch sicherlich selbst daran Interesse, dass das Bike möglichst leicht wird.
Daher ist diese ganze Diskussion ums Rahmengewicht ziemlich sinnlos und hat mit frühzeitigem Einschreiten und Projekt managen nichts zu tun.

(All die von Lt.AnnimalMother und veraono aufgezählten Informationen stehen schon in diversen Threads. Man hätte sich wirklich diese seitenlange Diskussion sparen können und muss deswegen eben nicht diskutieren (weils nichts zu diskutieren gibt). Es ist ja ok, wenn man nicht das Projekt komplett verfolgt, nur sollte man dann nicht irgendwann hingehen und manches erst selbst madig reden und sich hinterher als der hinstellen, der als einziger den Überblick hat und jetzt aber mal das Projekt in die Hand nehmen muss. Sorry, aber so kommt´s mir die ganze Zeit vor. Es ist jetzt auch nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist einfach sehr nervig und wie die anderen sagen, tut der Übersichtlichkeit nicht gut.)


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Na na na, ich bin nicht negativ, sondern skeptisch. Okay, ich bin meistens der Spielverderber, werde dafür aber auch bezahlt.
> Da du jetzt geschrieben hast, dass es hier auch noch eine parallele, interne Welt gibt, rückt das die ganze Sache in ein anderes Licht. Ich hatte bisher geglaubt, dass die acommunity realen Einfluss nehmen kann. Derweil ist das mehr oder weniger eine Ilusion, mit wenigen Ausnahmen.
> Oder ändert die Thematik in eine andere Richtung: Wenn es eine zb vierköpfige Führungsriege gibt, die letztlich reale Entscheidungen trifft, wie groß ist dann der Einfluss der Community? Tut sich da kein Widerspruch auf und sollen man Abstimmungen dann nicht lieber Umfragen nennen?
> 
> Ablaufplan kannst du grundsätzlich von mir haben, aber die Einbindung einer Community ins Projektmanagement ist im Allgemeinen noch ziemliches Neuland und müsste erst mal auf theoretischer Ebene geklärt werden. Derzeit spielt das, siehe eben Conway, vielleicht mehr auf der Marketingebene eine Rolle. In meiner Branche ist's ein absolutes no go.



Evtl könnte man das Team im Hintergrund "Notbremse" nennen. 

Warum soll denn etwas erstmal theoretisch geklärt werden bevor man es praktisch anpackt?


----------



## nuts (8. November 2014)

Gibt tatsächlich mehrere Arbeiten, die sich mit unseren ICB-Projekten beschäftigen. Mir bisher bekannt: 

- Erhobene, aber nicht ausgewertete Untersuchung hinsichtlich der Open Innovation Situation der Beteiligten am ICB1 (Uni Luxemburg)
- Bachelor Arbeit zur Motivation von Teilnehmern an Open Innovation, Vergleich mit Ergebnis der Produktentwicklung in Zusammenarbeit mit Profis (ICB1&2) (Uni Bayreuth)
- Semester Arbeit zur Planung und Durchführung von Ideenwettbewerbern (ICB1&2) (TU München)
- Master Arbeit im Bereich Controlling, Motivation für Crowdsourcing / Crowdfunding (letzteres bei uns noch nicht durchgeführt) (ICB2) 
- Master Arbeit zu Einfluss von Open Innovation auf Produktentwicklung (ICB1&2) TU Chemnitz


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> (Ganz abgesehen davon wiegt ein Alu Speci auch über 3kg




http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-609/specialized-full-suspension-stumpjumper-s-works-m5

2.5kg mit Daempfer. Das Ding ist von 2006.


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-609/specialized-full-suspension-stumpjumper-s-works-m5
> 
> 2.5kg mit Daempfer. Das Ding ist von 2006.



Naja das taugt jetzt auch nicht als Vergleich.
Dann schon eher das *2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert EVO XL with Shock and bottom bracket*






Also etwa 2500g in M ohne Dämpfer


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gibt tatsächlich mehrere Arbeiten, die sich mit unseren ICB-Projekten beschäftigen.



Huh, das ist ja nett!
Hast du die irgendwo verfügbar, oder muss ich mir die selbst raus suchen?


----------



## drobbel (8. November 2014)

Alle aus der Liste beziehen sich auch aufs ICB 2 oder sind noch nicht ausgewertet...


----------



## scylla (9. November 2014)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen:
> 
> XS 395 (< 166 cm)
> S 420  (166 - 175 cm)
> ...




was ich bei dem Ansatz nicht verstehe: immer wieder die Sitzrohrlängen!
Die Körpergrößen, für die die Räder passen sollen, staffelst du grob in 10cm Schritten. Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass Beine und Oberkörper dabei denselben Anteil haben, wäre die Schrittlänge in 5cm Schritten gestaffelt.
Die Sitzrohre staffelst du dabei aber in 2cm Schritten.

Die Folge davon muss doch sein, dass es für die Mitte genau passt (also M, was hier wohl den Ausgangswert für den "Deutschen Männerdurchschnitt"), aber für alle anderen Größen nicht mehr. Genauer gesagt, wird es für kleinere Menschen zu hoch (da die Schrittlänge stärker abnimmt als die Sitzrohrlänge) und für größere Menschen zu kurz (da die Schrittlänge schneller wächst als die Sitzrohrlänge).

Ich weiß, dass einige/die meisten Rahmenhersteller das genauso handhaben.
Aber ich hab es noch nie verstanden, und habe daher, dass ich zu den kleineren Menschen gehöre, denen die Sitzrohre ständig zu hoch sind, immer ein Problem, ein passendes Rad zu finden (sofern ich nicht zu Größe XS mit 120mm Vorbau greifen will).
Kann mir das mal jemand so plausibel erklären, dass ich es auch verstehe? @foreigner hat ja denselben/ähnlichen Vorschlag. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mit etwas Verständnis für die Materie, mich mit den dauernd zu hohen Sitzrohren an kleinen Rahmen abzufinden 

PS: sorry für das Ausgraben alter Posts, aber ich bin gerade darüber gestolpert, und mir fehlt immer noch das Verständnis.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> was ich bei dem Ansatz nicht verstehe: immer wieder die Sitzrohrlängen!
> Die Körpergrößen, für die die Räder passen sollen, staffelst du grob in 10cm Schritten. Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass Beine und Oberkörper dabei denselben Anteil haben, wäre die Schrittlänge in 5cm Schritten gestaffelt.
> Die Sitzrohre staffelst du dabei aber in 2cm Schritten.
> 
> ...



Hehe  ...genau so würd ich die Situatuion auch beschreiben. Aber zum Glück gehör ich zu den zu großen Menschen mit den meißtens zu niedrigen Sitzrohren, weil das eigentlich zu niedrige Sitzrohr genau die richtige Länge ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. November 2014)

Also mir gehts bei Größe M mit 435 mm ja selbst so, und das obwohl ich relativ lange Beine habe und mir M eigentlich schon etwas zu klein ist... andere Hersteller haben mittlerweile 420er Sitzrohre bei Größe M und 430-440 Reach (oder gar mehr, aber das halte ich auch für zu viel). Ich denke viele Hersteller vergessen die Auswirkung durch die Variostützen und wissen nicht, wie viel Beinfreiheit so mancher gerne hätte, wenn es steil wird. Es gibt viele Fahrer, die mit einer 125er Reverb voll zurecht kommen und die nie zusätzlich an der Klemme versenken. Ich bin da das krasse Gegenteil...


----------



## veraono (9. November 2014)

Interessant, hab das als klassischer M/L Fahrer noch nie so hinterfragt aber das was @scylla anspricht kam ja sogar in der Umfrage zu Anfang des Projektes hier raus:

_“Rahmenhöhe: Ja, das hätte man kommen sehen können. Aber so eindeutig wie in dieser Umfrage habe ich persönlich die Geschichte noch nie bestätigt bekommen: Kleinen Bikerinnen und Bikern sind die Rahmen zu hoch, großen sind sie zu niedrig“
_
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-geometrie-wie-muessen-sich-rahmengroessen-unterscheiden-ergebnis-online.709972/


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

Eben hat sich durch die neuen Sattelstützen vieles verändert. 
Die kurzem Abstände beim Sitzrohr kommen vielleicht von den Rennrädern.
Ich brauche den Reach eines M Rahmens, kann dann aber im besten Fall noch mit einer 100 mm Variostütze fahren, teilweise aber nicht mal M Rahmen (zb das Magix von Solid ist am Sitzrohr schon zu lang). Mein Kollege hier hingegen braucht eigentlich Rahmen mit mind 50er Sitzrohr mit langem Sattelauszug und wird aber dann meistens immer noch mit einer weit nach hinten verlagerten Sitzposition bestraft. 
Das mit dem Sitzwinkel wird aber langsam besser und mit einer Sattelstütze mit 150 mm Hub könnte man bei ordentlicher Konstruktion man locker zwischen zwei Sitzrohlängen hüpfen. bei Mondraker könnte ich zb zwischen S und M wählen, bei Merida gar zwischen S, M und L! 
Nicht zu vergessen, dass bei den groß gewachsenen Menschen eigentlich auch das Steuerrrohr deutlich wachsen müsste. Also zb 40 mm mehr Sitzrohr, 40 mm mehr Steuerrohr oder so??? Wenn ich denke, dass ich hier mit Sattelüberhöhung = 0 fahren kann, während mein Spezi bei eingefahrener Variostütze noch immer eine Sattelüberhöhung von 50 mm hat... Zum Glück gibt es von Renthal Lenker mit mächtiger Kröpfung.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht zu vergessen, dass bei den groß gewachsenen Menschen eigentlich auch das Steuerrrohr deutlich wachsen müsste. Also zb 40 mm mehr Sitzrohr, 40 mm mehr Steuerrohr oder so??? Wenn ich denke, dass ich hier mit Sattelüberhöhung = 0 fahren kann, während mein Spezi bei eingefahrener Variostütze noch immer eine Sattelüberhöhung von 50 mm hat... Zum Glück gibt es von Renthal Lenker mit mächtiger Kröpfung.


 
Das ist Unsinn.
Ein Rad mit Sattelüberhöhung "0" fährt sich bei Körpergröße 2.00+ so bescheiden wie ein Hollandrad.
Z.B. 170mm Steuerrohr sind selbst für mich bei 27.5" gewagt lang - ich hoffe da bekomme ich noch genug Druck auf den Lenker.

Mein Stadtrad, Lenker dürfte für Trails keinen Zentimeter höher sein - für technisches, was mit diesem Rad noch geht - also nicht der 601 -  ist das 57er Sitzrohr noch grade erträglich:


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

Kannst du deine Aussage begründen? 
Jetzt bezogen auf ein Trailbike? 
Ich kenne die Diskussion nur von DH Bikes


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

Wie - begründen? Meinst du mich?

Es geht doch um den Stack,
Meine Fanes zB hat 160mm Steuerrohr, dazu hab ich 1,5cm Spacer drunter und 1,25cm Rise. 180er Gabel. Tretlager halt recht tief.
Das passt - mehr begründen kann ich da nicht.


----------



## nuts (9. November 2014)

#Sitzrohrlänge:

Es ist wahr, dass die Unterschiede in der Schrittlänge der Gesamtbevölkerung größer ist, als die Unterschiede in der Sitzrohrlänge: Genau 28 cm liegen zwischen der Beinlänge einer der zu den 5 % kleinsten Frauen gehörenden Frau und einem zu den 95 % größten Männern gehörenden Mannes. 

28 Zentimeter!

Nehmen wir an, bei M liegt die Rahmengröße richtig, z.B. bei 43 cm Sitzrohr, dann wären ein 29 cm Sitzrohr und ein 57 cm Sitzrohr die logische Konsequenz. Was sehen wir in der Praxis? Einen Rahmen mit 54 cm Sitzrohr (nah dran an 57) kann man hier und da haben, einen Rahmen mit näherungsweise 29 cm Sitzrohr habe ich - außer im Dirt&Street&Slopestyle&Trial-Bereich - noch nicht gesehen. Das kleinste, was so angeboten wird, scheint 36 cm zu sein, deutlich neben. 

Woran liegt's? Mal ein paar Vorschläge:

Die Rahmenhöhe wird *nach unten* durch Federungselemente (Wippe, Dämpfer, ... im Hauptrahmen) begrenzt
Die Rahmenhöhe wird *nach unten *durch Reifenfreiheit (Sattel vs. Hinterreifen beim Einfedern) begrenzt
Die Rahmenhöhe wird *nach unten* durch Einstecktiefe (konventionelle Sattelstütze) begrenzt
...
Dass trotzdem kleine und große Menschen einigermaßen mit ihrer Sitzrohrlänge zurecht kommen, liegt an der wunderbaren Erfindung der Sattelstütze. Selbst mit einer Teleskopstütze bieten sich hier ungefähr 14 cm Verstellweg. Folglich muss der Rahmen (unter der Annahme, dass die Stütze bei XS ganz versenkt und bei XL ganz ausgezogen wird) nur noch 28 - 14 = 14 cm unterschiedlich ausgeführt werden. Diese Anforderung erfüllen einige Rahmenhersteller mit ihren Größen, einige bei weitem nicht. Das liegt in meinen Augen dann daran, dass einfach der Markt an Ladybikes (noch!) gegenüber dem für Männer Bikes klein zu sein scheint. Ob das an Angebot oder Nachfrage liegt, was Henne und was Ei ist, Maße ich mir aber nicht an, zu entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie - begründen? Meinst du mich?
> 
> Es geht doch um den Stack,
> Meine Fanes zB hat 160mm Steuerrohr, dazu hab ich 1,5cm Spacer drunter und 1,25cm Rise. 180er Gabel. Tretlager halt recht tief.
> Das passt - mehr begründen kann ich da nicht.




Warum Sattelüberhöhung bei großen Menschen größer sein soll als bei kleinen Menschen.
Liegt es zb an der Armlänge? Könntest aber am Fanes eh noch deutlich tiefer kommen, wenn's sein müsste...


----------



## django013 (9. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Rad mit Sattelüberhöhung "0" fährt sich bei Körpergröße 2.00+ so bescheiden wie ein Hollandrad.


Auch wenn ich deutlich unter 2.0 liege, stimme ich hier unbesehen zu!

Ich habe für meine 1,9 eher zu kurze Beine. Meine Schrittlänge von 87 entspricht genau dem Abstand des Tretlagers zum Sattel. Ich weiß - eigentlich™ zu hoch, aber so fühle ich mich wohl und kann richtig Druck machen. Mit weniger habe ich das Gefühl rumzueinern.
Konsequenz davon ist natürlich, dass die Sattelstütze min. 20cm aus dem Sitzrohr herausragt.
Bei der Thudbuster fällt das vielleicht nicht so auf, jedoch führte der Umstand, dass der Hebel bis zum Sattel zu lang ist und ich ein rücksichtsloser Fahrer bin, dazu, dass inzwischen die Sattelstütze mit dem Rahmen kaltverschweißt ist.
Der reach war mir auch viel zu klein. Deshalb fahre ich einen 150er Vorbau leicht nach unten verstellt (ich weiß, macht das fahren instabil, aber ich kann es nicht ab, wenn Hände und Knie fast Kontakt haben). Als ein Gabeltausch anstand, habe ich alle Spacers entfernt und den Vorbau immer noch leicht nach unten gelassen.
Ich fahre min. 10cm Sattelüberhöhung und empfinde meine Haltung immer noch als lässig (könnte also noch mehr sein).
Aus meinen ganzen Änderungen zog ich die Lehre, dass mir der Sitzwinkel zu flach, der Lenkwinkel zu steil und der reach zu klein ist.
Weiß nicht, welche Rahmengröße für meine Länge angemessen wäre, aber wenn ich z.B. die Geometrie eines 301ers anschaue, dann würde ich den größten Rahmen mit 29" nehmen 
Ack ja - frontlastig ist bei mir nix.
Ohne es gemessen zu haben, aber von Reifenabnutzung und Druckverlust würde ich behaupten, dass 90% meiner Gourmetlast auf dem Hinterrad lasten :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2014)

Ja, es liegt an der Armlänge. Ich kann mit meinen Affenarmen mehr Strecke überwinden als jemand mit 1,65. Guck dir mein ICB und mein 456 in meiner Galerie  an (die neuesten Fotos). Auf dem ICB sitze ich bequem und stehe gut ausbalanciert, auf dem 456 noch eher sportlich und etwas frontlastiger. Trotz 25-30mm Spacer und  40mm Rise hab ich noch eine gute Sattelüberhöhung.
Ein Kumpel mit >2m weigert sich beharrlich den monströsen Spacerturm (cm oder so) an seiner Fanes weg zu schrauben, kommt aber bergab oft nicht so richtig klar.


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, es liegt an der Armlänge. Ich kann mit meinen Affenarmen mehr Strecke überwinden als jemand mit 1,65. Guck dir mein ICB und mein 456 in meiner Galerie  an (die neuesten Fotos). Auf dem ICB sitze ich bequem und stehe gut ausbalanciert, auf dem 456 noch eher sportlich und etwas frontlastiger. Trotz 25-30mm Spacer und  40mm Rise hab ich noch eine gute Sattelüberhöhung...



Du bist glaube ich ein sehr spezieller Fall; nach meinem Eindruck solltest Du mindestens eine Rahmengröße höher nehmen. Aber erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Ich kann mit nennenswerter Sattelüberhöhung jedenfalls nicht fahren, da krieg ich Rücken...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2014)

Öhm, das ICB ist XL, in XXL wäre es viel zu lang, mit der Reachverkürzung durch den Spacer und den 50er Vorbau ist es gut so.
Das 456 ist in 20" tatsächlich am unteren Limit, aber beim Plasterahmen gibt es nichts größeres, und ich komme sehr gut damit klar. 
Was die perfekte Cockpithöhe und - länge angeht  ist doch jeder ein spezieller Fall. Ich glaube sogr das viele einfach zu wenig damit rumexperimentieren.
Ich kenne halt nahezu keinen, außer oben genannten Kumpel, der bei der Größe eine Sattelüberhöhung nahe null fahren. Besagter Kumpel hat interessanter weise hier und da Probleme damit. Und weigert sich zum testen einfach mal ein paar Spacer nach oben zu sortieren.


----------



## foreigner (9. November 2014)

Bei kleinen Rahmen macht es keinen Sinn, das Sitzrohr kürzer zu machen, als die Sitzrohrlänge mit der der Sattel mit einer Reverb in Minimalstellung in seiner untersten, fahrbaren Position (begrenzt durch einfederndes Hinterrad) ist. Mit 360mm bei der kleinsten Rahmengröße dürften absolut in dem Bereich liegen.
Beinfreiheit zum Oberrohr ist durch das abfallende Oberrohr allgemein wohl kein Problem. Was meiner Ansicht nach - wie ich schon geschrieben habe - nicht so ganz passt, ist das Verhältnis der Sitzohrlängen (und damit Größen) zum Reach und zu den Fahrergrößen.
Ich sehe als den Durchschnitt von Männern im alter von 16-50 Jahre immer noch 1,80m als Durchschnittsgröße. (spiegelt sich auch in der Umfrage wieder.) Die 1,80m Fahrer haben aber alle klar L bervorzugt. Für die könnte das Sitzrohr aber auch noch 2cm kürzer sein. Außerdem finde ich das dann seltsam, weshalb es von dem 1,80m Durchschnitt 3 Größen nach unten gibt, aber nur 1 nach oben.
Ist nur meine Meinung, aber von mir aus brauchen wir auch nichts mehr drehen, ich komme mit L wunderbar klar.
Aber wenn ich´s jetzt spontan verbrechen müsste, dann sähen die Größen eher so aus:
Größe  Sitzrohrlänge  Reach  Steuerrohrlänge
XS		360			   400	  100
S		  400			   425	  120
M		  440			  445	   130
L		  480			   460	   140
XL		 520			  480	   150

Wie gesagt, ich kann aber auch mit aktuell abgestimmten Größen Leben. Und wo ich sehr dagegen wäre, an der Größe mit 445mm Reach etwas zu ändern (außer vielleicht -1 bis -2cm Sitzrohr), denn das war ja die Größe, die bei den Testern um 1,80m am besten ankam, also sollte die eigentlich auch so bleiben.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Warum Sattelüberhöhung bei großen Menschen größer sein soll als bei kleinen Menschen.
> Liegt es zb an der Armlänge? Könntest aber am Fanes eh noch deutlich tiefer kommen, wenn's sein müsste...


 
Das liegt eher weniger an der Armlänge.

Ich merke es jedesmal, wenn ich länger wo schnell bergab fahre: nach kurzer Zeit brennen die Oberschenkel, weil ich so stark in die Hocke gehe. Daher darf das Sitzrohr auch nicht zu lang sein (<53cm ). Kleinere Menschen gehen nicht so in die Hocke, und rate mal wieso ich das mache und die nicht.

Solange es flach ist, hätte ich gegen Null Sattelüberhöhung nix einzuwenden. Wenns bergauf geht, ist aber mein Schwerpunkt dann zu weit hinten, das Rad steigt. Bergab das gleiche, nur andersrum....Schwerpunkt zu weit oben und damit relativ auch zu weit vorn.



*

Ok, man könnte ja den Radstand verlängern, müsste dann im Verhältnis genauso wachsen wie das Sitzrohr......


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. November 2014)

Statt Sattelüberhöhung sollten wie vielleicht mehr über den Stack reden, der ja bei einem Trailbike die größere Rolle spielt. 
Bei kleineren Menschen wie mir ist es halt so, dass sie eine tiefe Front fahren, damit sie noch ausreichend Druck auf's Vorderrad bekommen. Extrem wird dass bei DH Bikes mit niedrigen Tretlagerhöhen und kurzen Kettenstreben, wie bspw. dem alten Demo, wo man wirklich alle Register ziehen musst. Daher kam dann auch der Trend von Flatbars an DH Bikes. Wie gesagt, bei kleinen Menschen. Wie es bei großen ist, weiß ich nicht, hätte da bei tiefer Front aber Bedenken wegen Überschlagsgefühlen nach vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2014)

Ist auch so, deshalb sind die meisten XL ICB 1.0 mit ca 2cm Spacern und häufig noch HighRise-Lenkern ausgerüstet. Gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber eher wenige. Ich hab es mit 150er Gabel, 1cm Spacer, 40er Vorbau und 20mm Rise ausprobiert, ganz übel bergab.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

640-645 stack bei XL reicht doch.


----------



## scylla (9. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> #Sitzrohrlänge:
> 
> Es ist wahr, dass die Unterschiede in der Schrittlänge der Gesamtbevölkerung größer ist, als die Unterschiede in der Sitzrohrlänge: Genau 28 cm liegen zwischen der Beinlänge einer der zu den 5 % kleinsten Frauen gehörenden Frau und einem zu den 95 % größten Männern gehörenden Mannes.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Erklärung  Einverstanden bin ich trotzdem nicht 
Man muss ja nicht auf 29cm Sitzrohr in der kleinsten Größe gehen, aber man kann es ja so kurz wie möglich machen, zumindest für die kleinen Größen. Ich hab's ja schon vor Ewigkeiten in den anfänglichen Diskussionen geschrieben (und bin dafür ausgelacht worden), dass man auch noch die zusätzliche Bauhöhe von Variostützen einbeziehen muss. Außerdem hat gerade bei den kleinen Größen sicherlich keiner ein Problem mit der Einstecktiefe einer konventionellen 400mm Stütze, sofern nicht ein 180cm "Riese" auf die Idee kommt, einen XS Rahmen zu kaufen. Ja, die Federung und die Reifenfreiheit begrenzt die Länge des Sitzrohrs nach unten, aber bei den meisten Herstellern wird das nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt.
Außerdem: wie kommst du darauf, die Sitzrohrlänge anhand des Vertellbereichs einer Teleskopstütze mit 14cm zu berechnen? 14 cm reichen nicht jedem! Mir ist das zu wenig, und ich kenne einige Leute, die das genauso sehen! Zum Heizen voll in Ordnung, aber auf technischen Trails will ich den Sattel so tief unten wie's geht. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kleinere Menschen gehen nicht so in die Hocke, und rate mal wieso ich das mache und die nicht.



Oder vielleicht würden sie das ja gerne tun, aber können nicht, weil das Sitzrohr zu lang und damit im Weg ist? 
Vielleicht wirst du jetzt neidisch, aber selbst wenn man den Schwerpunkt schon tief hat, ist es kein Schaden, ihn noch tiefer zu legen. Außerdem ist "in die Hocke gehen" nicht nur dafür da, den Schwerpunkt tiefer zu legen, sondern auch, um in bestimmten Situationen besser Abfedern zu können. Quasi menschlicher "Negativfederweg". Da gibt's keine Körpergrößen-Unterschiede.


----------



## scylla (9. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich´s jetzt spontan verbrechen müsste, dann sähen die Größen eher so aus:
> Größe  Sitzrohrlänge  Reach  Steuerrohrlänge
> XS		360			   400	  100
> S		  400			   425	  120



Ok, ich finde die Steuerrohrlängen etwas lang (90mm in XS und 100mm in S würde es auch tun) aber sonst dürftest du gerne meinen nächsten Rahmen designen...  Das XS ist gekauft, auch mit 100mm Steuerrohr


----------



## Kharne (9. November 2014)

Mein Voltage hat ein 35er Sitzrohr und da schleif ich bei voll versenktem Sattel mim Arsch am Reifen (im SAG). Ob bei uns dann ein 36er reicht? Ich weiß, weniger SAG, aber dafür ~2,5cm mehr Reifendurchmesser...


----------



## Dakeyras (9. November 2014)

Je dicker der "Sag", desto eher schleifts am Reifen 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## foreigner (9. November 2014)

Also die bisher getesteten M und L Rahmen fahren sich ja echt richtig gut. Ein wesentlicher Teil daran ist, dass die Geometriewerte echt gut getroffen und stimmig sind. Tretlagerhöhe ist echt super (definitiv nicht zu tief, aber sehr im Rad), genauso wie das Verhältnis von Reach und Stack- Werten. Die passen einfach sehr gut. Die Bikes sind super bergauf zu fahren, weil der Reach angenehm lang ist (445mm bei 1,80m), gleichzeit hat man schön Raum auf dem Bike bergab, kommt aber nicht in so eine gebückte oder gestreckte Haltung, weil der Stack eben nicht zu gering ist. Zu niedrige Stack Werte sind in der Vergangenheit ein weit verbreiteter Fehler gewesen, die so langsam aber auch bei anderen Herstellern ausgemerzt sind. Im DH fährt auch kein Mensch mehr Flatbars, sondern eher 40mm Rise und Vorbauspacer. Der Grund ist auch hier, die Reach-Werte sind länger geworden.
Kurz, an dem Verhältnis von Stack und Reach sollten wir nicht mehr drehen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Diskussion überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Immerhin gab´s mehrere Threads zu dem Thema, es wurde seitenlang diskutiert und mehrmals angepasst, nachgebessert und abgestimmt.
Klar, wenn bei den Tests etwas raus kommt, was verbesserungswürdig ist, sollte man das tun. Aber mit Ausnahme der bösen LW-Frage, die noch geklärt wird (bzw. finde ich den nuts-Vorschlag im anderen Thread einen guten), kam raus, dass die Geo äußerst gelungen ist. Einzig überraschend war, dass alle Fahrer um 1,80m L bevorzugen, selbst die, die eigentlich eher kurze Rahmen mögen. Jetzt ist es einzig die Frage ob die Größe für 1,80m Fahrer die mittlere sein sollte, oder nicht.  Letztendlich wissen wir aber nicht, ob es mehr kleine Fahrer gibt, die das Bike kaufen (dann müsste alles bleiben wie es ist), oder eher große (dann solle L wohl besser M werden). Aber das kann eigentlich höchstens Alutech beantworten. Wenn Jürgen, Basti und Co. aber derzeit keine Änderung für notwendig halten, dann scheint´s ja zu passen.


----------



## foreigner (9. November 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> He dicker der "Sag", desto eher schleifts am Reifen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Ob der Sattel am Reifen schleift, hängt neben Raderhebung, Sitzwinkel und Tretlageroffset vom Federweg ab. Mit Sag hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## drobbel (9. November 2014)

Damit klar wird worauf er rauswollte, einfach Sag mal deutsch aussprechen


----------



## foreigner (10. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (12. November 2014)

@cxfahrer: muss deiner These widersprechen und hatte schon öfter den Eindruck, dass du trotz deiner Größe einen eher ungewöhnlichen Geo-Geschmack besitzt. Viel Sattelüberhöhung, "kurze" Oberrohre. Meiner Erfahrung nach ziemliche No-Go's für Big's...


----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

Mmh, erklären kann ich das auch nicht, aber ich fühle mich mit mehr überhöhung auch wohler. Ich hab aber auch eher lange beine+arme. Wenn ich ohne sattelüberhöhung unterwegs bin, sitze ich viel zu aufrecht.


----------



## mpmarv (12. November 2014)

Schaut echt komisch aus. Ich meine Kopf auf Sattelhöhe  bei gestrecken Armen oO Mir persönlich wär das zu kurz


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2014)

Ne das Torque habe ich längst verkauft, die Fanes XXL ist ordentlich lang. Früher gab es halt nix anderes.

Mit dem Torque und Stütze ganz draussen bin ich mal bei der Fanes-Vorstellung einst im Harz (damals als die Sitzstrebe zum erstenmal brach) an der versammelten Alutech-Kompetenz vorbei geradelt, die haben Augen gemacht  ...

Aber zur Sattelüberhöhung:
bei einem Stack von ca. 640 kann man sich doch ausrechnen, wo der Sattel sitzt:
SL 100cm - 17cm Kurbel - 64 cm Stack = 19cm Überhöhung ca.
Die Fahrbarkeit bergab richtet sich aber nach dem Stack und nicht nach der Sattelhöhe - ist eben kein Hollandrad.


----------



## nuts (12. November 2014)

*Mal ein paar Updates:*


Der Stimmungsbarometer Bremsen geht morgen früh online. 


Wir wollen die Lagerklemmung der Hauptlagerwelle links nicht durch ein geschlitztes Yoke (wie bei den Prototypen), sondern durch ein Spannelement vornehmen.


Wir haben uns in Taiwan jede Menge schöne Rohre angeschaut und Modifikationen diskutiert - wir werden sie hoffentlich in Kürze zeigen können. Das Design wird dadurch auf jeden Fall einiges fetziger als an den Prototypen. 


Wir werden eine S3 Direct Mount Umwerfer-Aufnahme integrieren können. Unauffällig und schick. 


Wir überlegen ISCG05 wegzulassen, weil es in Konflikt mit dem Yoke steht und uns kein Grund einfällt, es unbedingt zu behalten. Kommentare dazu? 


Unsere Winkelsteuersätze sind fertig, müssen noch verschickt und montiert werden


Stefans Gips ist verlängert worden.


----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

ISCG muss, für die Leute, die 2-fach mit KeFü fahren wollen. Tretlagermontage ist imho fürn Hintern  (Man kann ja ISCG 03 nehmen, dafür kriegt man bei jedem vernünftigen Hersteller (wait, gibt nur einen (vernünftigen): Emanon) passende 2-fach Führungen.)


----------



## mahlefiz (12. November 2014)

iscg 05 ist auch für mich ein muss! eine kefü sollte immer möglich sein!


----------



## veraono (12. November 2014)

Naja, hatte noch nie einen Rahmen mit iscg, dafür schon viele die ich mit 2-Fach Führungen gefahren bin. 
Mag tatsächlich daran liegen, das ich keinen Vergleich habe, aber ich hab nie was vermisst. Deshalb finde ich aber auch  iscg ist alles anderes andere als ein “muss“.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2014)

Bei möglicher Tretlagerklemmung brauche ich kein ISCG05. Das hat mir immer gereicht.
Bei BB92 wärs halt echt blöd, nur Bionicon montieren zu können.

1x11 ist für mich dauerhaft nicht bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Naja, hatte noch nie einen Rahmen mit iscg, dafür schon viele die ich mit 2-Fach Führungen gefahren bin.
> Mag tatsächlich daran liegen, das ich keinen Vergleich habe, aber ich hab nie was vermisst. Deshalb finde ich aber auch  iscg ist alles anderes andere als ein “muss“.



Du drehst das Tretlager rein, kannst die KeFü schonmal vormontieren, Kurbel drauf, dann kannst du die KeFü feinjustieren. Das ganze ist viel einfacher


----------



## bsg (12. November 2014)

ISCG weglassen und gut.


----------



## mpmarv (12. November 2014)

ISCG? Nein Danke, imo unnötig. Obwohl ich auch so eine Aufnahme an meinem Rahmen hab und nur zugern eine stylishe Kefü dranbauen würde, ist mir an meinem Ion noch nie die Kette abgesprungen und ich habe nur ein läppisches SLX shadow+


----------



## xTr3Me (12. November 2014)

Mein aktueller Rahmen hat kein ISCG und mich hat es sehr aufgeregt, eine Kefü mit BB-Mount montieren zu müssen. Ich hätte gerne eine Kefü mit Taco und Führung für oben und unten. Die obere Führung braucht man, damit die Kette nicht abfliegt. Die untere damit es kein ewig lautes Geklapper gibt. Ich habe gerne Stille beim Stempeln. Taco muss nicht zwingend dran, aber dann braucht es einen Bashguard. Macht auch optisch mehr her ... und Aufsetzer lassen sich eh nicht vermeiden, die hab ich selbst jetzt mit 28er Kettenblatt.


----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Mal ein paar Updates:*
> 
> 
> Der Stimmungsbarometer Bremsen geht morgen früh online.
> ...


wenn ihr solch konische spannelemente nehmen wollt, wie funktioniert dann die spielfreie einstellung der lager?
und wo ist das problem mit der iscg? Haste mal nen bild?

funktion von iscg bei 1x antrieben


----------



## keller79 (12. November 2014)

ISCG braucht man an der Art Bike nicht, Shadow plus sei Dank. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

Shadow+ ist schön und gut, an ein Bike, das getreten werden soll gehört ne Führung.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. November 2014)

Die 77 Designz Führung ist ziemlich geil. Wiegt fast nichts (23g) und erfüllt wohl den Zweck. Mit einem sehr gut durchdachten Kettenstrebenschutz und einem Bashguard könnte ich evtl. auch leben.


----------



## veraono (12. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du drehst das Tretlager rein, kannst die KeFü schonmal vormontieren, Kurbel drauf, dann kannst du die KeFü feinjustieren. Das ganze ist viel einfacher


Ist mir schon klar, aber das macht es ja nicht zum unverzichbaren Feature. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, wovon ich mal stillschweigend ausgehe, das der Rahmen ein BSA-Innenlager bekommt (wobei, sonst gäb´s ja auch dafür Adapter).


----------



## Kharne (12. November 2014)

Brechfit und dann noch mit Adaptern arbeiten? Klasse! ISCG ist ein must-have.


----------



## veraono (12. November 2014)

Nicht die Aussage verdrehen
ich sagte ja: BSA --> ISCG verzichtbar (jedenfalls nicht unverzichtbar )
Mit Pressfit wäre das mit ISCG nochmal was anderes, Pressfit will hier aber wohl ohnehin keine Mehrheit?? Daher kein Problem, aber SONST gäbe es auch dafür sogar immer noch Adapter


----------



## mpmarv (12. November 2014)

Wo liegt bei der Kefü denn der Vorteil zum Shadow+ ?


----------



## Thiel (12. November 2014)

Die Kette wird noch besser geführt.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. November 2014)

Eine obere Führung gibt's auch für den s3 mount, das ist nicht das Problem. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2014)

Zum Thema ISCG. 
Das Rad wird auf doch eh auf 1x11 ausgelegt, also ist m.M.n. die ISCG nicht notwendig.
Vor allem nicht an der bike Kategorie... die Kettenführung verursacht bei meinem 1x11 Antrieb eher Probleme.
Also Weglassen. Wer wirklich ne volle Führung ala DH bike an dem Rad montieren will,  kann das auch über BSA Montage machen.
Der Großteil wirds eh nicht machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. November 2014)

Frag mich schon ob die Leute die hier was dazu schreiben schon mal 1x10 oder 1x11 gefahren sind.. also nicht nur zur Eisdiele sondern auch mal im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Frag mich schon ob die Leute die hier was dazu schreiben schon mal 1x10 oder 1x11 gefahren sind.. also nicht nur zur Eisdiele sondern auch mal im Wald...



Der Weg zu meiner Eisdiele führt für gewöhnlich durch den Wald und ist ganz schön ruppig


----------



## Da Burli (13. November 2014)

Wozu brauchen die Leute die 2 fach fahren wollen eine obere Führung! ? Legt ihr die Kette immer mit der hand um!?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Frag mich schon ob die Leute die hier was dazu schreiben schon mal 1x10 oder 1x11 gefahren sind.. also nicht nur zur Eisdiele sondern auch mal im Wald...


Ja, 1x11 am HT. Sowohl im Wald als auch im (Trail)Park. Geschepper nur extrem selten, und seit ich Lenkerband um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt habe ist absolute Ruhe. Kettenabwürfe mit Absolute Black 32T-NW Blatt: 0.
Mag sein dass es mit einem normalem Shadow+ nicht ganz so perfekt ist durch die Käfiggeometrie, aber mit 1x11 in dem EInstazbereich definitiv unnötig. An nem Enduro das auch über alle Strecken im Bikepark geprügelt wird mag das anders aussehen, aber das betrifft hier eher das extreme Ende des Einsatzbereichs.


----------



## Kharne (13. November 2014)

Ich fahre 1*10 und hab da ne richtige Führung dran. Einfach weil die Kiste auch gerne mal durch B-Mais gescheucht wird und wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder fit bin soll es auch wieder weiter weg gehen 

An 2*10 brauchts auch mit MidCage Schaltwerk mit "Käfigbremse" ne KeFü, ohne ist mir die Kette zu oft um die Ohren geflogen.

Und BSA Montage ist einfach für´n Hintern, vor allem wenn man mit Reset Tretlager unterwegs ist 

1*11 wird mir nicht in die Tüte kommen und ob sich 1*10 mit Mirfe bewährt muss ich erstmal rausfinden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> An 2*10 brauchts auch mit MidCage Schaltwerk mit "Käfigbremse" ne KeFü, ohne ist mir die Kette zu oft um die Ohren geflogen.


Und mir ist mit 2x10 und Kettenführung ohne Bash regelmäßig die Kette runter gefolgen weil sie sich oben selbständig gemacht hat. Seit ich nen Bash dran habe ist Ruhe, müsste glatt mal testen wie es jetzt ohne Führung ist.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Kein ICGS. Das Rad ist eigentlich klar auf 1x11 konzipiert, auch wenn ein Umwerfer dran passt (was meiner Meinung nach eh keinen Sinn macht). Warum? Erstens haben wir einen reinen Eingelenker. Der funktioniert wunderbar (was er auch tut), wenn er auf eine Kettenblattgröße abgestimmt ist. Für verschieden Kettenblätter funktioniert ein 4 Gelenker besser. Wenn ich 2-fach fahren wollte, dann würde ich mir ein anderen Rahmen kaufen. Beispielsweise ein Canyon Spectral AL. Daher verstehe ich nichtmal warum eine Umwerferaufnahme dran muss. Außerdem wurde das Bike klar auf 28-32 Blatt konstruiert. Damit funktioniert er perfekt. 24 oder 38 Zähne sind nur ein Kompromiss.

Einmal 11 ist auch von der Übersetzungsbandbreite meiner Meinung nach voll und ganz ausreichend. Hatte mir das wesentlich eingeschränkter vorgestellt, als es ist.
Sram 1x11 braucht auch definitiv keine Kettenführung. In Finale hatte es kein Tester geschafft, die Kette zu verlieren (weder mit 1*10, noch mit 1*11). Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die 1x11 Schaltwerke nochmal besser (ruhiger, klapperfreier und auch präziser) gehen als die 1x10. Neben den Clutch-Systemen, die viel gebracht haben, ist X-Horrizon der Sram 11-fach Schaltwerke nochmal ein Fortschritt.
Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich ICGS getrost sparen kann, vor allem, wenn es wieder Platzprobleme gibt. Wer meint, er braucht oben unbedingt eine Führung, der kann ja den S3 Mount nehmen. Für eine obere Führung macht der mehr Sinn, als für einen Umwerfer an dem Bike.
Aber im Grunde braucht man gerade mit 1x11 auch im Park keine Führung (und für den ist das Bike auch nicht gebaut!).


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

PS: Gute Besserung an Stefan !


----------



## xTr3Me (13. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, 1x11 am HT. Sowohl im Wald als auch im (Trail)Park. Geschepper nur extrem selten, und seit ich Lenkerband um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt habe ist absolute Ruhe. Kettenabwürfe mit Absolute Black 32T-NW Blatt: 0.
> Mag sein dass es mit einem normalem Shadow+ nicht ganz so perfekt ist durch die Käfiggeometrie, aber mit 1x11 in dem EInstazbereich definitiv unnötig. An nem Enduro das auch über alle Strecken im Bikepark geprügelt wird mag das anders aussehen, aber das betrifft hier eher das extreme Ende des Einsatzbereichs.



Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit dem SRAM Schaltwerk besser, aber mit XT oder XTR Shadow Plus alleine klappert es bei mir stark und die Kette fliegt ab und zu ab. Mit der unteren Kettenführung (Syntace SCS) wird es deutlich ruhiger, sehr angenehm. Kettenschläge gibt es nur noch selten. Die Ketten fliegt oben dennoch ab und zu raus, egal ob bei schnellem Geschepper oder bei langsamen Treppenabfahrten, weshalb ich oben eine zusätzliche Führung angebaut habe.

Mit dem 77designz Teil gibt es eine Lösung mit nur 23g Gewicht. Wieso sollte man die Möglichkeit der Montage ausschließen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vielleicht funktioniert es ja mit dem SRAM Schaltwerk besser, aber mit XT oder XTR Shadow Plus alleine klappert es bei mir stark und die Kette fliegt ab und zu ab. Mit der unteren Kettenführung (Syntace SCS) wird es deutlich ruhiger, sehr angenehm. Kettenschläge gibt es nur noch selten. Die Ketten fliegt oben dennoch ab und zu raus, egal ob bei schnellem Geschepper oder bei langsamen Treppenabfahrten, weshalb ich oben eine zusätzliche Führung angebaut habe.
> 
> Mit dem 77designz Teil gibt es eine Lösung mit nur 23g Gewicht. Wieso sollte man die Möglichkeit der Montage ausschließen?


NW-Kettenblatt oder normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. November 2014)

ich will auch am trailbike nen taco an der iscg. die n/w blaetter sind mir zu teuer um die beim aufsetzer zu ruinieren.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Ich fahr sogar am Downhillbike seit 13 Jahren ohne Tacco oder Bash. Ich habe dadurch noch nie auch nur eine einzige Kette oder Kettenblatt geschrottet. An ein Trial und Street-bike gehört ein Bash. An allem anderen brauch ich ihn definitv nicht.


----------



## Thiel (13. November 2014)

Du, andere sind anders.


----------



## mw.dd (13. November 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Du, andere sind anders.



Immerhin schreibt er ja jetzt "ich" und nicht mehr "wir" oder "man" 

Fehlende ISCG-Aufnahme wäre für mich Nichtkaufgrund Nr. 2 - nach 650B.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Als Aufsetzschutz kann man genauso gut einen Bash oder einen "Viertels-bash" fahren. Ist doch eigentlich besser als Taco. Oder? Im Zweifelsfall, wenn´s ganz böse kommt zerstört man den Kurbelstern (meistens austauschbar) und nicht ein Teil des Rahmens.
Für mich übrigens auch ein Grund ganz ohne zu fahren. Insbesondere die einfach Kettenblätter sind ganz schön stabil. Bis so eins mal schaden nimmt, ist mit einem Schutz wahrscheinlich auch noch was anderes kaputt. Dann lieber das Kettenblatt, das ist billiger.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. November 2014)

Bash an direct mount Kurbeln wird schwierig... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2014)

Naja, da die Kurbel oft nimmer bashtauglich sind, ist ein Tacco schon pflicht bei vielen. Ein Macrolontacco ist sowieso mit Abstand der beste Schutz um über Felsen zu rutschen.
Ich wäre für eine ISCG Aufnahme.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

@nuts 
Wie sehen denn die Konflikte zwischen Yoke und ISCG aus? Nur mit eklatanten Nachteilen an anderer Stelle lösbar? Fertigungstechnisch schwierig? Hast du Bilder?
Ich könnte zwar, wie schon geschrieben, darauf verzichten, besser wäre es aber schon wenn sie dran ist. Es sei denn man handelt sich dann an anderer Stelle schwerwiegende Probleme ein.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> NW-Kettenblatt oder normal?


NW-Kettenblatt von Wolftooth!


Dakeyras schrieb:


> Bash an direct mount Kurbeln wird schwierig...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


Geht schon, das Wolftooth hat Bohrungen für einen Bashguard:


----------



## pezolived (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir wollen die Lagerklemmung der Hauptlagerwelle links nicht durch ein geschlitztes Yoke (wie bei den Prototypen), sondern durch ein Spannelement vornehmen.







"*Einfache Demontage* – nach dem Lösen der Spannschrauben sind die Spannelemente RfN 8006 entspannt. Welle und Nabe sind frei beweglich."

uffbasse: Wenn man hier die Welle nicht nach links bewegen kann, weil z.B. am rechten Ende ein Bund vorhanden ist, könnte die ganze Geschichte sehr schnell selbsthemmend und damit unlösbar sein. Dieser Einwand kam bei meinem Vorschlag zur Sattelklemme - zu Unrecht, weil da nach Lösen der Überwurfmutter wirklich alles auseinanderfällt, spätestens wenn man an der Stütze zieht. Hier ist jedoch wirklich Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Geht schon, das Wolftooth hat Bohrungen für einen Bashguard:



Gibt's aber nur für Sram direct mount, nicht für Race Face Cinch oder E13....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (13. November 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Gibt's aber nur für Sram direct mount, nicht für Race Face Cinch oder E13....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



U.a. deshalb wäre ja ISCG schön...


----------



## robertg202 (13. November 2014)

26+ Kombatibilität!!!


----------



## Kharne (13. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: What for? Meine Chunkey Monkeys haben schon irrsinnig viel Volumen  Ist aber laut Stefan eh fest eingeplant.


----------



## robertg202 (13. November 2014)

Weil ich finde dass 3" Reifen mit 800g wahnsinnig gut mit 130mm Federweg und flachem Lenkwinkel zusammenpassen, und dann kann ich mir den ganzen FatBike hype sparen und habe trotzdem Wahnsinngrip immer und überall zu jeder Jahreszeit...
Oh mann, ich kann es echt nichtmehr erwarten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

Und in welcher Gabel willst den 3" fahren? Mir fällt da nicht viel ein. Oder hat ne Pike so viel Platz dass da 3"plus Schlamm durch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (13. November 2014)

In ner Lyrik oder Vengeance ist durchaus mit "normalen" Monsterschlappen genügend Platz um noch dickere Reifen zu fahren, aber in ner Pike??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

In ner Lyrik? Bei meiner ist mit ner 2.4er RubberQueen nurnoch grad so eben Platz für einen Marshguard. Und 26+ passt in ne 27.5er Gabel dann doch besser


----------



## Kharne (13. November 2014)

Gut, die Queen baut deutlich höher als z.B. mein Affe oder ein 2,5er Baron.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> 26+ Kombatibilität!!!


 
Der Stefan ist doch Breitreifengegner 

G.


----------



## robertg202 (14. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und in welcher Gabel willst den 3" fahren? Mir fällt da nicht viel ein. Oder hat ne Pike so viel Platz dass da 3"plus Schlamm durch passen?


Das hier schaut nach einer Lyrik aus, oder täusche ich mich?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1667632


----------



## foreigner (14. November 2014)

Oh nee, ich hab´s befürchtet. 
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache: (wobei: ist der Ruf erst runiert, ...)
Ich dachte das Trailbike ist ein direktes bike zum schnell fahren und Gas geben und keine wabbelige Komfortschleuder.
Ne, der Stefan hat da schon recht. Platz ist eh keiner für 3" und man muss nicht jeden bescheuerten Trend mitmachen.
So ganz wenig Platz ist eh nicht. Irgendwelche Leute werden irgendwelche 2,75-2,8" Reifen rein bringen, aber auslegen auf den Schmarrn muss man echt nicht.
2,4er Reifen und Procore rein und fertig.
*Duck und weg.*

PS: Wer´s unbedingt breit braucht:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Das hier schaut nach einer Lyrik aus, oder täusche ich mich?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1667632


Ja, ist ne Lyrik. Bei dem Bild frag ich mich aber wieder wie die Hersteller messen. Bei meiner 2.4er Queen ist nicht so viel mehr Platz. Die ist zumindest keine 7mm pro Seite schmaler.


----------



## foreigner (14. November 2014)

Also, mich interessiert das Thema ja furchtbar wenig. Allerdings kann ich euch auch sagen, dass zumindest bei den Prototypen mit 2,35"er Reifen auf breiten Felfgen noch ordentlich Luft war. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass 26x2,75" hinten rein geht. Vorne sollten Reifen in der breite beispielsweise in Marzocchi 350 doch auch kein Thema sein.
Allerdings wird sich mir nicht mehr erschließen, weshalb man das fahren will.


----------



## foreigner (14. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, ist ne Lyrik. Bei dem Bild frag ich mich aber wieder wie die Hersteller messen. Bei meiner 2.4er Queen ist nicht so viel mehr Platz. Die ist zumindest keine 7mm pro Seite schmaler.


Das mit der Reifenbreite ist doch in Wahrheit alles Lug und Trug. Ich glaube sogar, dass die Hersteller wenn´s läuft einfach auf das +Größen-Ding aufspringen und einfach wieder schöne große Breiten drauf schreiben.
Den 29*3,0" Maxxis habe ich neulich gesehen. Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich alte 2,5" Schwalbe Muddy Mary auch auf solche Felgen mit 35mm Innenbreite ziehe, dann sieht das gar nicht viel anders aus. Auch leichtere, breite Reifen gibt´s schon länger: Rubber Queen 2,4" fallen extrem breit aus. Ja, nicht ganz so wie irgendwelche 3,0 Plus-reifen, allerdings sind auch die 2,4er Rubberqueen durch ihr ballonartiges Fahrverhalten aufgefallen, das gerne etwas herum-bounct und auch in Kurven undefiniert ist. Zum Gas geben bergab ist alles was eine gewisse Breite übersteigt eh ungeeignet.
Selbst bei DH Reifen ist das so. 2,35er Muddy Marry waren immer der klar bessere Reifen gegenüber den 2,5ern. Bei Speci ist´s mit den 2,3ern und 2,5ern das gleiche Spiel. Daher gab´s beiden Magic Mary auch bisher nur 2,4", die so breit sind wie die 2,35" Muddys. Jetzt gibt´s erst neu wieder 2,5er Magics. Beworben als Park-Version, also auch nicht als Race Reifen.
Um es mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: Ich hatte auch mal 2,7" Intense die nachgemessen so breit waren wie 3,0" Gazalotti. Da konnte man lässig 0,8 Bar im DH und Dropeinsatz fahren. War witzig, aber gut ist anders.
Und genau der gleiche Käse ist´s bei den +Größen. Die mögen gut Rollen, auch weil sie oft hart sind verkacken dann aber auch bei Nässe auf Wurzeln. Wozu brauch ich dann breite Reifen, wenn die Traktion nix taugt? Ich hab´s ausprobiert und fand´s bescheiden. Vielleicht gibt´s noch bessere Reifen, aber am herumwabbeln wird das nichts ändern. Und der viel beschworene Rollvorteil existiert auch nur auf einem sehr geringen Anteil an Untergründen, die man normal unter die Stollen nimmt.
Ich kann es vielleicht noch einsehen bei Tourenbikes, die auf Komfort ausgelegt sind. Aber ein komfortables Tourenbike wollten wir eigentlich hier auch nicht bauen und meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen mit der Ferse dauernd irgendwo am Hinterbau hängen zu bleiben, weil der unnötig breit gebaut wurde. Reifenfreiheit in ehren (und da ist wirklich genug da), aber übertreiben brauchen wir´s nicht. Vor allem gibt es in naher Zukunft sicherlich Räder, die den Trend sinniger bedienen, bzw. warum nicht gleich z.B. Fat Fanes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (14. November 2014)

wir sollten den plustrend unbedingt aufgreifen...not.

zu iscg: ich hab irgendwann mal geschrieben "wer nen bash braucht macht was falsch"-würde ich so niemals mehr sagen, aber für den einsatzbereich muss es echt nicht sein. wer einen bash braucht fährt wolftooth- is eh besser als die kraft in den rahmen zu ballern. für die 2 fach freaks ne bohrung für so nen kettenstrebenguide ?


----------



## SCM (14. November 2014)

Braucht man bei den +/Fatbike-Teilen eigentlich noch ne Pike/BOS/oder sonstwas was über 150 Euro kostet? Theoretisch tut es hier doch auch Baumarktmüll, da man aufgrund der großen, unkontrollierten Luftfeder namens Reifen doch ohnehin jede moderne Funktion der Federelemente ad absurdum führt. Mir kann niemand erzählen, dass man Rapid Recovery, Charger Bladder, Motion Control, Kashima etc. etc. etc. benötigt, geschweige denn spürt, wenn unter einem 10 Zentimeter Reifen schwabbeln? Das ist jetzt nicht als vermeintliches Argument Contra Fat Tire zu verstehen, sondern als ernst gemeinte Frage. Das Federungs- bzw. Dämpfungssystem ist ja gesamtheitlich zu betrachten und schließt meines Erachtens auch den Reifen mit ein.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2014)

Ich bau meinen 2.75er Surlylaufradsatz immer dann rein, wenn wir Touren fahren die genau auf solchen Trails stattfinden, wie wir es für dieses Trailbike beschrieben haben. Weils sie auf solchen Trails einfach schneller und leichtfüßiger sind.
Muß aber jeder selber wissen...oder net wissen und trotzdem dagegen sein 

G.


----------



## H.B.O (14. November 2014)

in grauer vorzeit hatte ich mal point 3,0 x 2,4, das war der grösste mist ever (könnte auch am reifen gelegen haben). besser gerollt als die zähen c 16 in 2,2 sind die auch nicht.

was allerdings schon stimmt ist, dass der conti kaiser in echten 2,5  schon krass dämpft und mit ultra wenig druck gefahren werden kann (ist aber auch steif und der gummi sehr weich). mit rubberqueens in 2.4 komm ich gar nicht zu recht, viel volumen und dünne karkasse sind einfach viel zu wabbelig bei unter 2 bar.

neue 3 zoll reifen bin ich nicht gefahren. ich glaub aber wegen diesen erfahrungen nicht, dass sich das so super genial fährt. bei 29 zoll war es ganz anders, obwohl der erste 29er den ich gefahren bin nicht der bringer war (cannondale trigger) hab ich sofort das potenzial in sachen  grip und speed gemerkt.

vermutlich kriegt man in das icb 2.0 eh 2,7 oder 2,8 rein-zusätzlichen bauraum sollten wir nicht opfern

just my 2 cents

Btw: Habt ihr schon gelesen was der linkage mensch in seinem blog über das icb 2.0 schreibt ?


----------



## Da Burli (14. November 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Btw: Habt ihr schon gelesen was der linkage mensch in seinem blog über das icb 2.0 schreibt ?



hast du da mal nen link?


----------



## H.B.O (14. November 2014)

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. November 2014)

Sieht alles ganz gelungen aus, wussten wir ja aber schon. 
Spanisch kann ich leider nicht und die Google-Übersetzung ist meistens grausam.


----------



## H.B.O (14. November 2014)

google translate in englisch ist ned so schlecht dass man es nicht verstehen würde


----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand an der Stelle mal die verschiedenen Kriterien (Anti-Squat, Brake-Squat) bzw. die Bedeutung der verschiedenen Werte, die diese annehmen bewirken? Also was macht ein Hinterbau mit 120% Anti-Squat im Vergleich zu einem Hinterbau mit 90% Anti Squat? Zieht es den Hinterbau hier mehr aus dem Negativfederweg? 
Vll hat auch jemand einen guten Link dazu. Muss mich damit mal bisl befassen....


----------



## foreigner (17. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand an der Stelle mal die verschiedenen Kriterien (Anti-Squat, Brake-Squat) bzw. die Bedeutung der verschiedenen Werte, die diese annehmen bewirken? Also was macht ein Hinterbau mit 120% Anti-Squat im Vergleich zu einem Hinterbau mit 90% Anti Squat? Zieht es den Hinterbau hier mehr aus dem Negativfederweg?
> Vll hat auch jemand einen guten Link dazu. Muss mich damit mal bisl befassen....



100% wäre neutral, über 100% wird das Bike aus dem Negativfederweg heraus gezogen, unter 100% in den Federweg rein gezogen. Gilt sowohl fürs Bremsen, wie für den Antrieb. Wippen bewirkt sowohl rausziehen, wie rein ziehen. Wobei 90% schon verdammt gut ist. In der Praxis wirst du kaum am Wippen beurteilen können ob der Antisquat 100 oder 90% ist. Das wippt genauso viel. Einfach durch die Bewegung des Fahrers. Bei niedrigerem Antisquat hast du auch weniger Pedalrückschlag. Das ist auch wohl der Grund, weshalb Stefan den Antisquat bei 90% gemacht hat. Hier spürst du etwas weniger Gegenkraft, wenn du bergauf über ein Hindernis fährst.
Außerdem dürfte der Antisquat beim Einbau eines 30er Kettenblatts ziemlich genau bei 100% landen.
Beim Bremsen fühlt sich ein Wert unter 100% eher neutral an, weil der Hinterbau so beim Bremsen "weicher" wird und man beim Bremsen ja eine Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne hat.
Der Wert für Bremsantisquat ist eh mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Laut der Grafik wären ja die Bikes mit vorgelegtem Drehpunkt wie Orange oder Santacruz besser, weil der Wert geringer ist, in der Praxis arbeiten aber Eingelenker mit weit hintem liegenden Drehpunkt Bremsneutraler, als die mit sehr weit vor gelegtem. Hier beachtet Linkage halt nur den Hinterbau, ohne weitere Fahrsituation (Gewichtsverlagerung, Gabel,...) und betrachtet das ganze halt recht eingeschränkt.


----------



## fuzzball (19. November 2014)

es wird wirklich Zeit das es beim Rahmen weitergeht, manche Leute werden schon ganz wirr (manche waren es vielleicht auch schon vorher ) und reden von 3" Reifen und über die Überflüssigkeit einer ISCG-Aufnahme..............

@Stefan.Stark: Gute Besserung


----------



## cycophilipp (29. November 2014)

robertg202 schrieb:


> 26+ Kombatibilität!!!



Shull-bit!!!!


----------



## codit (29. November 2014)

Nee ist doch wohl absolut Pflicht. Gibt doch eventuell schon Ende 2015 oder später taugliche Reifen zu kaufen.

Aber im Ernst: 26+ Eignung wäre schon gut, würde doch der 27.5 Auslegung des Rahmens einen Mehrwert (aggressiv: Sinn) verleihen.


----------



## Kharne (30. November 2014)

26+ sollte doch problemlos realisierbar sein, einfach das Yoke breit genug lassen, dass man überhaupt 26" Räder fahren kann. So ein Dirt Wizard würde locker in den Hinterbau meines Rades passen. 

Auch wenn man sich über den Sinn oder Unsinn von + Größen gerne streiten darf


----------



## nuts (30. November 2014)

Stefan hat den Gips ab - ab morgen kann es also weiter gehen. Ich für meinen Teil fahre gleich das erste Mal Fat Fanes, mein erster echter Versuch auf vollgefedertem Fatbike. Bin gespannt ob Federung und Reifen mit- oder gegeneinander arbeiten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute!

The Krüppel is back in town  Sorry für die lange Abwesenheit... konnte mich in der Krüppelzeit leider nicht wirklich beteiligen, weil das zu Problemen mit meinem festen Job hätte führen können.
Aber nun, nach neun Wochen Gips endlich wieder Ansätze von Bewegungsfreiheit!!! Jetzt geht es wieder weiter an der Konstruktionsfront, muss die Woche zwar noch n paar Leute besuchen und liegen gebliebende Projekte wieder hoch fahren. Aber ab Donnerstag steht das ICB wieder ganz weit oben auf der Liste!
Nuts hat ja auch schon ganz gut vor gelegt mit dem überarbeiteten Hinterbau... ich hoffe meine Daseinsberechtigung ist nicht gefährdet 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache die Flosse taugt wieder um die Maus länger fest zu halten. Musst noch Physio dafür machen oder ist CAD dein training?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hey Stefan, willkommen zurück!
Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich dich allerdings warnen, jetzt direkt wieder voll mit CAD loszulegen. Hatte mir auch mal das rechte Handgelenk gebrochen und nach sechs Wochen Pause wieder an der Maus führte dann in der ersten Woche ohne Gips auch direkt zu einer Sehnenentzündung... Benutzt du eigtl. auch eine 3D-Maus?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. Dezember 2014)

@Lt.: Physio steht noch nicht fest... ma guggn, ob in zwei Wochen die volle Bewegungsfreiheit wieder hergestellt ist. Im Moment ist der Bewegungswinkel extrem eingeschränkt. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt die Muskeln oder Bänder sind, die sich so krass verkürzt haben... an "richtiges" Biken ist die nächste Zeit noch nicht zu denken.

CAD und andere Beschäftigungen mit der rechten Hand (ich meine natürlich Kochen, Putzen, Autofahren usw. ) werden hoffentlich helfen... 

@Alpe7: Neee... keine 3D-Maus. Mag die Dinger nicht so wirklich. Aber es bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig, als jetzt vollgas zu geben... hab grad fast 20% des Jahres (und damit Umsatz) verloren


----------



## DHVEF (1. Dezember 2014)

Dann Hals und Beinbruch... Wird schon werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

da der passende Thread noch fehlt stelle ich einfach hier mal ein Update rein:




Foreigners Entwurf ist garnicht so einfach umzusetzen... im Dreidimensionalen kommen dann doch noch ein paar Probleme zum tragen. Aber ist ja auch schön, wenn man eine Herausforderung hat 
Weitere Updates folgen bald. Das Unterrohr wird noch mal n bissl komplizierter (man sieht ja schon die Rohversion... das ist mal ein Ansatz ganz ohne Ausformungen, funktioniert aber noch nicht so wirklich).
Hoffentlich können wir irgendwie noch Budget auf machen, um die Rohre auch wirklich fertigen zu lassen. Alles was wir bisher an open mold gefunden haben sieht eher so semi-geil aus... 

@nuts: Lass uns spätestens Montag noch nen Thread zur Finalisierung des Designs auf machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## ONE78 (6. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal welcome back stefan!

das OR sieht schonmal sehr gut aus!


----------



## hnx (6. Dezember 2014)

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass aufgrund der geilen Ausstattung kein Budget für geile Optik (aka eigene Rohre) vorhanden ist?


----------



## foreigner (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi Stefan,

das sieht ja jetzt nach einem einteiligen Oberrohr-Design aus (ähnlich ICB 1). Das sah ja sehr schick aus, aber leider nur in M uns S. In L oder noch gößer wird´s dann ja eher unschön.
Wie sieht das denn jetzt beim ICB 2 aus? Müsste man, wenn das einteilig ist, nicht das Oberrohr anheben bei größeren Rahmen und verliert dadurch dann die durchgängige Linie zum Hinterbau hin?
Im Zweifelsfall wäre ich dann eher für Strebe einschweißen.

(Gefallen tut mir bei deinem Entwurf insbesondere das Oberrohr aber schon einmal gut.)

Gruß


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi Foreigner,

der Entwurf ist erstmal einteilig. Vielleicht könnte man das Gusset so lang ausformen, dass das Dreick immer größer wird, wenn der Rahmen länger wird. Dann müsste der Winkel natürlich so angepasst werden, dass die Sprünge genau passen.
Problematisch bei dieser Lösung ist, dass das Gusset bei den großen Rahmen am oberen Ende verdammt dünn würde.

Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre ein zweiteiliger Entwurf, da haben wir mehr Freiheiten.

Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre - wie Du schon gesagt hast - das Oberrohr mit nach oben wandern zu lassen. Ob das besser aussieht als Riesen-Gussets ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich könnte mich damit gut anfreunden... das sollten wir noch mal diskutieren und einen undemokratischen Beschluss fassen 

Zur Möglichkeit einen eigenen Rohrsatz zu finanzieren müssen sich Basti und/oder Jürgen mal äußern... das ist schon ein verdammt teurer Spaß. Wir suchen schon die ganze Zeit nach open mold Alternativen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (7. Dezember 2014)

@Stefan.Stark Schön dass sich mal wieder was tut 
Sind die Probleme eher "formaler" Art, oder hängen die auch mit Festigkeit o.ä. zusammen?

Auf der Rahmenseite des Leidwill 301 ist schön zu sehen, wie sich ein Rahmen in unterschiedlichen Größen verändert, bzw. wo der Fixpunkt ist.
Ich denke, solange sich Oberrohr und obere Hinterbaustrebe (virtuell) am Sattelrohr treffen, sieht es akzeptabel bis gut aus. Auch wenn die Rohre nimmer eine Linie bilden.
Sobald obere Hinterbaustrebe und Oberrohr das Sattelrohr auf unterschiedlichen Höhen treffen, fängt es an suboptimal zu wirken.
Je weiter diese Schnittpunkte voneinander entfernt sind, desto chice 

Gruß Django


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte zum thema unterrohr nur mal kurz in den raum werfen, dass es auch menschen gibt die ihr fahrrad etwas länger tragen wollen. Wäre gut wenn da das unterrohr nicht allzu kantig/eckig wird. Das ICB1 ist da hart an der grenze.


----------



## django013 (7. Dezember 2014)

Zum Tragen lege ich mir einfach den Sattel auf die Schulter. Meist passt der Sattel auf die gepolsterten Schulterriemen des Rucksacks ...
Die Hände müssen dann nur stabilisierend eingreifen.
Das klappt wunnebar, Trepp hoch und Trepp runter ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Eisbein von "länger tragen" spricht bewegt sich das eher im Stundenbereich.

@Stefan.Stark 
Gut dass es weiter geht, bin vor lauter Langeweile schon auf dumme Ideen gekommen und hab mich mit automobiler Resteverwertung beschäftigt...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn Eisbein von "länger tragen" spricht bewegt sich das eher im Stundenbereich.


Eben, für 20min kann man das rad auch i.wie tragen. Wenn man aber jedes mal mit schaumstoffpolster und sowas anfängt... nääää... rfig!


----------



## foreigner (7. Dezember 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gut dass es weiter geht, bin vor lauter Langeweile schon auf dumme Ideen gekommen und hab mich mit automobiler Resteverwertung beschäftigt...


Du arbeitest jetzt bei den Ludolfs ? 

Spaß bei Seite:
Bis Rahmengröße L braucht man dank der kurzen Sitzrohre das Oberrohr nicht anheben und kann es eine Linie mit dem Hinterbau bilden lassen. In der Praxis sahen ja auch die Protos in L noch gut aus, (auch wenn die Strebe auf Bildern teilweise lang wirkt. Das kann mit anderem Durchmesser und Rohr schon anders ausschauen). Bei XL würde die Strebe dann wirklich sehr lang werden. Da sieht ein leich angehobenes Oberrohr (muss ja nicht sehr viel sein) sicher besser aus. Angst haben, dass der Rahmen etwas "stelzig" wirkt wie die großen Rahmen beim ICB 1 müssen wir glaube ich nicht. Erstens ist das Oberrohr bei uns sehr stark abfallend und wäre das auch mit leichtem anheben noch. Zweitens ist der Stack beim ICB2 auch größer, was das Oberrohr auch mehr abfallen lässt und keine Sitzrohrüberhöhung aufkommen lässt. Beides ist einer schönen Optik sehr zuträglich.

@Stefan.Stark : Andere Frage: Bislang ist im Hinterbau zwischen den Sitzstreben und den "Druckstreben-Drehpunkt-Dämpfer" ein flaches Blech. Könnte man da auch ein umgebogenes Blech (das im Querschnitt dann ein Dreieck ergibt) rein bringen? Schöner wär´s jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Dezember 2014)

@Eisbein: Ein schwieriges Thema... eigentlich wäre es an der Zeit ein Bike speziell für die Kraxler zu entwerfen. Die Anforderungen der "Bike-Sherpas" an Geometrie und Ergonomie sind einfach etwas besonderes.
Dazu hatte ich neulich ein sehr interessantes Gespräch. Also in zwei, drei Jahren isses evtl. so weit 

@Lt.AnimalMother: Automobile Resteverwertung... hört sich wie meiner Nachmittagsbeschäftigung an  Heute sollen die Blattfederblätter wieder zu einer Einheit zusammen wachsen  Was treibst Du denn?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## dropd (10. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem ich Jürgen und Basti vor 2 Wochen in der Gondel in Latsch getroffen hatte, ergab sich die Gelegenheit das ICB2.0 Bike auf dem Montesole Trail zu testen. Ich war ehrlich gesagt sehr skeptisch ob ein Rad mit so wenig Federweg geeignet für eine doch mittlerweile in vielen Passagen sehr ausgewaschene Strecke ist. Unten an der Gondel hatte ich aber ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. Gefahren bin ich den Rahmen in L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m mit der Fox-Ausstattung. Habe mich sofort richtig wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt und es ist einfach ein richtig spaßiges Trailbike. Ich hätte es nicht gegen ein Bike mit mehr Federweg tauschen wollen obwohl wir sicher nicht auf der Bremse standen (und man auch mit diesem Bike Sennes jagen kann...). 
Ihr habt mich mit dem im Forum ausgearbeiteten Konzept auf jeden Fall sehr positiv überrascht. Ich freue mich schon auf das finale Bike!

Zu beachten ist nur, dass ich mich als typischer M-Fahrer auf dem L-Rad super wohl gefühlt habe und nicht tauschen wollte, obwohl beide Größen zur Verfügung standen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Dezember 2014)

Klingt ja alles sehr gut, auch wenn es irgendwie seltsam ist, dass allen ploetzlich eine Nr. groesser passt. Hat sich vielleicht jemand beim Reach vermessen? 
Aber ist mit der Fuhre wirklich schon mal wer mehr als zwei Meter bergauf gefahren?


----------



## hnx (11. Dezember 2014)

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass auch die größeren M Fahrer viel Spaß auf L haben. 445er Reach mit 30(?)mm Vorbau, da steht man relativ gut im Bike und wird fast in die Angriffsposition gezwungen. 623er Stack verstärkt das Gefühl sicher nochmal. 624er OR ist auch nicht zu lang zum Pedalieren und wenn man nicht gerade Stummelbeine für seine M-Körpergröße hat, dann passt auch das 470er Sitzrohr.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Bike in Finale geschätzt insgesamt so 500hm bergauf gefahren. Ich hatte dabei mit 184cm auf einem L Rahmen keine Probleme, im Gegenteil ich hätte mit dem Bike mit x1 gefühlt unendlich lange bergauf fahren können, naja nicht unendlich aber ihr wisst was ich meine.
Dennoch fand auch ich, dass M und L Rahmen vom Reach her einen Tick länger sein könnten, wobei sich das eher im Bereich der Geschmacksache und nicht "richtig/falsch" abspielt.


----------



## dropd (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht etliche Höhenmeter gefahren, habe mich aber auf allen Bergaufpassagen echt wohl gefühlt und habe als alter CC Fahrer im füheren Leben schon viele Bergaufkilometer hinter mir. Vom Gefühl her passt die Rahmengröße absolut.


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Dezember 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hatte dabei mit 184cm auf einem L Rahmen keine Probleme, im Gegenteil ich hätte mit dem Bike mit x1 gefühlt unendlich lange bergauf fahren können, naja nicht unendlich aber ihr wisst was ich meine.


Haettest du zufaellig mal deine Armlänge parat? (Ideal so gemessen wie beim Canyon Groessenfinder beschrieben).


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe das ICB in Latsch 1600Hm hoch getreten und hatte nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## H.B.O (17. Dezember 2014)

dropd schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Jürgen und Basti vor 2 Wochen in der Gondel in Latsch getroffen hatte, ergab sich die Gelegenheit das ICB2.0 Bike auf dem Montesole Trail zu testen. Ich war ehrlich gesagt sehr skeptisch ob ein Rad mit so wenig Federweg geeignet für eine doch mittlerweile in vielen Passagen sehr ausgewaschene Strecke ist. Unten an der Gondel hatte ich aber ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. Gefahren bin ich den Rahmen in L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m mit der Fox-Ausstattung. Habe mich sofort richtig wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt und es ist einfach ein richtig spaßiges Trailbike. Ich hätte es nicht gegen ein Bike mit mehr Federweg tauschen wollen obwohl wir sicher nicht auf der Bremse standen (und man auch mit diesem Bike Sennes jagen kann...).
> Ihr habt mich mit dem im Forum ausgearbeiteten Konzept auf jeden Fall sehr positiv überrascht. Ich freue mich schon auf das finale Bike!
> 
> Zu beachten ist nur, dass ich mich als typischer M-Fahrer auf dem L-Rad super wohl gefühlt habe und nicht tauschen wollte, obwohl beide Größen zur Verfügung standen.



gondelbiken ende november ?-Neid pur


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> gondelbiken ende november ?-Neid pur



Kann man ja immer noch. Letzten Samstag schien die Sonne und es war sogar recht warm - getroffen hab ich allerdings niemanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (19. Dezember 2014)

...Zeit...


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Dezember 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ...Zeit...



Samstag Nachmittag - oder Sonntag


----------

